# Vorne "Z" + Hinten "Z" = Zeitz



## Kasebi (13. Oktober 2008)

Vorne Z und Hinten Z, Zeitz ist das letzte vom letzten.So ein geflügeltes und sehr gehässiges Wort. Geht es ums MTbiken (nicht Rad fahren allgemein) trifft es den Nagel wohl auf den Kopf. Bisher hatte ich das Gefühl in einer Art Bikerniemandsland zu wohnen.Deswegen fahre ich den Großteil meiner hiesigen Touren auch meißtens Solo. Mal abgesehen von der Begleitung durch meine Frau. Ich suche nicht die Leute die  nur die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein zählen lassen. Das ist nicht mein Ding. Ich suche Biker ,gleich welchen Alters. Ich selbst bin 48 und noch immer für jede Bike"Schandtat" zu begeistern.Mir ist nach wie vor keine Tour zu hart oder anstrengend.Es geht darum Unsere nähere Heimat, die Hänge rechts und links der Weißen Elster,den Zeitzer und Droyßiger Forst, aber auch die anderen Teile des Altkreises Zeitz und des BLK hier der Bikegemeinde vorzustellen und zu zeigen das es in Zeitz und Umgebung Biker mit Herz und Verstand giebt. Oder bin ich doch bloß Einzelkämpfer? Also Zeitzr meldet euch. bis dahin
MfG Axel


----------



## Udo1 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo kasebi,

ich hoffe doch das es im südlichsten Zipfel (Z) noch einige Mitstreiter gibt. Ich habe auf jeden Fall schon für das Team *"Brustgurtfahrer"* gemeinsame Ausfahrten in Deinem Bereich eingeplant. Punkte für den WP einfahren. Ich denke das Du da unten einige schöne Strecken hast. Habe gerade mal die Entfernung mit dem Hopperticket geprüft. Ich kann von Merseburg bis Zeitz "hoppern". Also bis demnächst einmal.



http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Axel.  

Ja da bin ich mal gespannt was es bei euch da unten (so weit ist es ja nicht weg) so alles gibt. 
Bissher war ich nurmal mit dem Rennrad in und um Zeitz unterwegs. 
Also mal sehen was du so zu bieten hast. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Udo1 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Axel,
war heute mal auf Deiner Spielwiese. War echt super und macht Lust auf mehr.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5211336&postcount=452


----------



## Kasebi (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute
So schnell gehts. Da klimperst du noch Vormittags auf der Tastatur deines PC herum und kaum 4Stunden später, du müßtest eigentlich auf Arbeit sein, liegst du Verkabelt und mit Schläuchen versehen in einem Bett. Um dich herum Bildschirme, Technik pur,nette und zum Glück hübsche Schwestern.Und das alles nur weil in einem irgent etwas nicht so wollte wie es sollte. Zum Glück hat es sich als "Harmlos" heraus gestellt. Die Pumpe, das haben alle Untersuchungen ergeben ist Fitt und OK. Nur das Astma und die Bronchitis werden mir erhalten bleiben. Das ist aber kein Grund nicht zu biken. Dieses hab ich mir bestätigen lassen. Naja jetzt muß ich noch ein paar Tage ausruhen und dann werde ich wieder mit dem biken beginnen. Zeitzer Biker scheint es tatsächlich nicht zu geben. Es haben ja doch nur die üblichen Verdächtigen geantwortet.Das ist aber für mich kein Grund jetzt aufzuhören.


----------



## Udo1 (17. Oktober 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> So schnell gehts. Da klimperst du noch Vormittags auf der Tastatur deines PC herum und kaum 4Stunden später, du müßtest eigentlich auf Arbeit sein, liegst du Verkabelt und mit Schläuchen versehen in einem Bett. Um dich herum Bildschirme, Technik pur,nette und zum Glück hübsche Schwestern.Und das alles nur weil in einem irgent etwas nicht so wollte wie es sollte. Zum Glück hat es sich als "Harmlos" heraus gestellt. Die Pumpe, das haben alle Untersuchungen ergeben ist Fitt und OK. Nur das Astma und die Bronchitis werden mir erhalten bleiben. Das ist aber kein Grund nicht zu biken. Dieses hab ich mir bestätigen lassen. Naja jetzt muß ich noch ein paar Tage ausruhen und dann werde ich wieder mit dem biken beginnen. Zeitzer Biker scheint es tatsächlich nicht zu geben. Es haben ja doch nur die üblichen Verdächtigen geantwortet.Das ist aber für mich kein Grund jetzt aufzuhören.


 
Hallo Axel,
Gute Besserung. Ich werde Dich demnächst mal in Deinem Revier besuchen. Immer mal ins LMB reinschauen.


----------



## Kasebi (27. Oktober 2008)

HalloLeute
Auferstanden aus dem Bette und dem Biken zugewand. Da ist die Hymne eines längst verflossenen Staates doch noch zu etwas nütze. Wäre sie allerdings heute noch aktuell würde ich das hier nicht schreiben können. Bikes wie Rennräder gäbe es nur für eine kleine staatstragende Sportelite. PC und Internet hätte sowieso keiner. Und da wo ich am Sonntag unterwegs war, würden heute noch die Sowjets den Krieg proben. Aber nicht darüber wollte ich berichten. 
Leider hat sich ja hier bis heute niemand aus Zeitz und Umgebung gemeldet. Und wenn ich von ein paar Leutchen auf ihren Baumarktfullys absehe (mit Tourenräder vom Händler wären die allemal besser beraten), bin ich wieder keinem Bikekollegen begegnet.
Es war trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende. Hab ich doch seit der Harzquerung am 3.10. nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen. Ich wollte ausprobieren was nach halbwegs überstandener Krankheit schon wieder geht. Und da ich ja demnächst zum erstenmal Tourguide bin, hab ich das schöne Wetter genutzt um an einigen Punkten zu prüfen ob mein Vorschlag für unsere WP Teamtour so realisierbar ist. Also führte mich am Sonnabend  mein Weg von Droyßig durch den Predel nach Kretzschau. Weiter ging es zur Jugendherberge am Kretzschauer See. Das ist ein in den 1970ern erschlossenes Tagebaurestloch mit Strandbad. Hinter der Herberge geht, laut Tk 1:50000 und auch TK 1:25000, ein Weg rechts weg Richtung Luckenau.Sollte eigentlich. Doch dieser Weg endete schon nach wenigen Metern auf einer Wiese. Wenn da mal ein Weg war ist der komplett zugewachsen und/oder überackert. Eine ausgefahrene Traktorspur endet an einem übelriechenden Silo. Also wieder zurück auf die Straße. Mir blieb nichts anderes übrig dieser nach Gladitz zu folgen. In Gladitz hält man sich immer schön rechts. Man stößt dann auf den ausgeschilderten Weg der um das Tagebaurestloch Streckau herum nach Luckenau führt. Ich bin dann weiter vorbei an der Forellenzuchtanlage zur Grube Emma und weiter zum Bhf Luckenau. Ich hab dann noch den einen und anderen Weg "erkundet". Aber das wird im nächsten Jahr mal einen ganzen Nachmittag ausfüllen. Jetzt ging es zurück nach Kretzschau bzw. Groitzschen. Auf Grund der Art wie er in die TK 1:50000 eingezeichnet ist nahm ich an das das eine, asphaltierte Straße ist. Ist sie aber nicht, sondern ein ganz normaler Weg mit Kiesdecke. In Groitzschen, ein schöner Ortsteil von Kretzschau hatte ich den See wieder auf der rechten Seite. Bei unserer Teamtour passieren wir dieselben Wege genau umgekehrt, also umrunden wir den See gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Auf Höhe des Strandbades befindet sich ein kleiner Campingplatz. Unmittelbar dahinter geht es links in eine schmale Gasse rein. Dort beginnt der Floßgrabenwanderweg der über Nähtern bis nach Grana führt. Ich bin dann die Kopfsteinpflasterstraße vor zur B180. Schräg gegenüber ist der Sportplatz auf dem zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein Fußballspiel stattfand. Das war nicht zu überhören. Von der B180 weg und am Sportplatz entlang ging es Richtung Kleinosida. Hinter den Gärten ist der Weg sogar ausgeschildert. Von Kleinosida mußte ich dann Landstraße bis Mannsdorf fahren. Das war dann auch schon der größte Höhenunterschied den ich auf meiner Tour zu überwinden hatte. Weiter links rein die Kopfsteinpflasterstraße in den Ort. Vorbei an der Gaststätte,wo man übrigens gut Mittagessen kann. Immer gerade aus auf den Plattenweg. Von Mannsdorf kommt man übrigens in schneller Abfahrt auf gepflasterten Weg zur Landstraße zwischen Salsitz und Bhf Haynsburg. Dabei passiert man den Weinberg "Englischer Garten" des Weingutes Seeliger. Von dort kommt manch guter Tropfen wie man sich leicht in der Vinothek Salsitz überzeugen kann. Ich bin den Plattenweg weiter gefahren. Am Ende des Plattenweges, dort wo er in einen Feldweg übergeht hat man ein schönes Hindernis eingebaut. Man hat den Weg auf etlichen Metern mit ausrangierten Betonschwellen "befestigt". Und das nicht gerade Rad- und Fußgängerfreundlich. Das ist ja auch nur für die Landwirtschaft gedacht. Jedenfalls hat's mich heftig durchgeschüttelt. Ab Obstplantage Friedrich noch eine kurze Runde durch den Droyßiger Wald bis zur Landstraße Droyßig-Wetterzeube. An der Schranke biegt parallel zur Straße ein kurzer aber schöner Trail ab. Doch wie lange wird er noch existieren? Sind doch dort etliche Bäume gekennzeichnet. Und das heißt meißtens fällen. Und wenn die gefällt werden dürfte der Trail unwiederbringlich verloren sein. Denn wie Trails und Wege nach Holzfällerarbeiten aussehen, davon kann man sich mittlerweile in allen Wäldern Deutschlands überzeugen. 
Alles in allem eine schöne Nachmittagstour von knapp 39 Km Länge. Als geschlossene Runde ohne Irr-und Umwege dürften es so um die 34-35 Km sein. Die 283 Hm, gemessen mit dem HAC4, sind vernachlässigbar. Die Tour läßt sich locker, bis auf das Schwellenstück mit einem normalen Tourenbike fahren und das in beide Richtungen. Auch läßt es sich die Tour praktisch an jeder Stelle beginnen. Orientiert habe ich mich mit der TK1:50000 Nr28 "Kreiskarte Landkreis Burgenlandkreis Ost -Wandern und Radfahren-. Alles in allem läßt sich sagen das es Im BLK rund um Zeitz noch so manch schöner Flecken entdecken und erfahren läßt. Aber das wird vor allem eine Aufgabe für das nächste Jahr sein. Übrigens. Sieht man mal von einem leichten Muskelkater ab hat mir das Wochenende sehr gut getan. Was ich Sonntag im Zeitzer Forst erlebt habe sag ich euch Morgen.  Bis dahin, MfG Axel


----------



## Udo1 (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Axel,
schöner Torbericht, von Deiner Tour am Sonnabend. Ich habe nochmal in meine 1:25.000 Karte von MagicMaps und in die von Garmin geschaut und siehe da auch ich habe mich täuschen lassen. Der Weg geht auch in diesen beiden Kartenwerken hinter der Jugendherberge nur 600 Meter weiter und dann ist Schluss.


----------



## Kasebi (27. Oktober 2008)

Dank Udos hervorragender Anleitung weiß ich jetzt wie man Bilder hier reinlädt. Hier also das Hac4 Höhenprofil meiner Sonnabendtour


----------



## GTdanni (27. Oktober 2008)

Das ist eher ein Nichthöhenprofil. 

Schön das es dir wieder besser geht. 

Ich bin schon gespannt auf deine Tour und werde meinen Pulsgurt fest anzurren. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kasebi (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Danni
Natürlich hast du Recht Kaum Höhe. Ich mußte aber eine Strecke wählen die mir keine Schwierigkeit bereitet. Außerdem wollte ich zeigen das ich jetzt auch Bilder hier rein kriege, so ich welche habe. Das was du da siehst liegt am Anfang und am Ende der Tour. Also Ideal zum Ein-und Ausrollen.Wir werden eh nie mehr als 50-70 Hm am Stück zu überwinden haben. Mehr giebt das Gelände bei uns  nicht her. Wir werden auch immer wieder Asphaltstücke fahren. Und was die Technik anbelangt, so würde ich das alles als leicht einstufen. Bis auf zwei Schotterabfahrten die etwas vorsicht verlangen. Viel Wiesen-und Forstautobahn. Die größte Gefahr geht wohl vom nassen Laub und den darunter verborgenen Hindernissen aus. Eine Tour ideal für dein Brockenbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (28. Oktober 2008)

Hier also ein paar Eindrücke meiner Sonntagstour. Bilder kann ich auch dieses mal nicht liefern da ich keine Kamera dabei hatte. Dieses mal ging es in den Zeitzer Forst. Ich wollte vor allem wissen wie sich eine Tour zwischen Ossig und Droßdorf im Herbst gestaltet. Aber der Reihe nach. Durch die Zeitumstellung bin ich zwar vom Gefühl her richtig los. Aber nach der Uhr über eine Stunde zu spät. Das bedeutet auf kürzestem Weg nach Haynsburg. Also bis zur Obstplantage Friedrich kurz und schmerzlos. Hinter der Plantage runter in den Kalten Grund. Dieses mal ohne Trail und Gegenanstieg. Einfach nur Bergab. Promt hab ich den Abzweig zum Bhf Haynsburg verpaßt. Der Weg zum Bhf ist wie immer ein Genuß und wie immer viel zu kurz. Am Bhf mußte ich eine Zwangspause an der geschlossenen Schranke einlegen. Dann über die Elster und dieses mal nicht die Landstraße Richtund Raba sondern rechts hoch Richtung Haynsburg. Dort an der linken Waldkante führt ein Weg ebenfalls zur alten Straße nach Haynsburg. Kaum vorstellbar das diese Staße im Mittelalter Pferdefuhrwerke hoch und runter sind, bei den Stufen und Steinen. Die fahren sich bergan im Sommer schon nicht schön. Jetzt wo jede Menge nasses Laub drauf liegt ist es noch etwas schwieriger. Naja der Weg zwischen Haynsburg
-Goßra-Schlottweh-Schneidemühle ist einfach nur zum Rollen. An der Schneidemühle muß man sich entscheiden. Fährt man hoch nach Breitenbach und kehrt dort ein. Oder fährt man gleich weiter zur Ruine "Kempe". Ich habe letzteres getan. Leider ist das was von diesem Wohnturm aus dem 14.Jahrhundert übrig ist stark Einsturz gefährdet, so das man ihn nur aus sicherer Entfernung "bewundern" kann. Weiter gehts auf schönen Wegen und Pfaden zum Ossiger Grund und zum Fischteich.Irgendwann geht links ein düsterer Weg rein. Richtig gelesen,düster. Wüßte man es nicht besser, man könnte meinen im Erzgebirge oder im Thüringer Wald zu sein. Dieser Weg führt zu einem Wanderparkplatz zwischen Breitenbach und Lonzig. Wanderer die zur Seite traten und mich vorbei ließen kommentierten mein lautes Danke miter erste Radfahrer der sich bedankt. Na also. Mit etwas Freundlichkeit ist ein Miteinander doch möglich. Dort wo der Weg den Wald verläßt bin ich links abgebogen und dem Weg zur Straße Ossig-Schellbach gefolgt. Die Sraße braucht man sich nur Rollen lassen.Man kommt dann mit ordentlich Speed in Ossig an. Durch Ossig bin ich weiter bis zum Raststübl, einer weiteren Einkehrmöglichkeit. Kurz hinter dem Raststübl geht auf der anderen Straßenseite ein Weg rein. Diesen Punkt sollte ich mir merken. Den würde ich heute noch mal sehen. Geplant war diesen Weg über Wiesen zu folgen und dann hoch nach Droßdorf zu fahren. Gesagt getan. Nur für das was jetzt folgte habe ich nur einen Ausdruck SCHLAMMSCHLACHT. Der Weg war feucht, schwer und schlammig. Eine Bach(Rinnsal)durchfahrt erwies sich als erst zu nehmendes Hindernis.Der Wasserstand war wie immer niedrig. Aber durch Viehtriebwaren die "Ufer" zu Schlammsuhlen geworden. Dazu jede Menge grüner Minen. Ich bin zwar den Weg zu Ende gefahren. Aber auf unserer Teamtour, noch dazu nach Regen? Nein Danke. Oben auf der Kuppe stößt man auf einen Feldweg dem man kurz folgt um dann gleich wieder nach Droßdorf abzubiegen. Bloß woher kommt eigentlich dieser Weg? Mal schaun. Die Richtung stimmt. Ob dort an der Waldkante, dort wo die Leute mit ihrem Hund hochkommen, ein Weg ins Tal geht? Er geht. Mitten im Wald eine Weggabelung. Ich nehme den linken Weg und der entpuppt sich als schöne Abfahrt. Der Weg wird immer schmaler. Sicherlich auch als Auffahrt geeignet. Auf dem Grasuntergrund nicht ganz leicht, aber OK. Wenn da nicht fiese Hindernisse in Form von meterlangen Brombeerranken wären.Und die können einen das Bikerleben ganz schön schwer machen. Und wo endet der Weg? Natürlich in der Seitenstraße am Raststübl. Da ist da noch ein Weg hinter den Häuser hoch. Also vorn die Kette links, zu mehr fehlt mir noch die Kraft, und los. Vorbei an einem Gedenkstein für irgendeine Jahrhundertfeier von Ossig geht es weiter bergan und ich lande- an einer Weggabel. So nun ist alles klar. Jetzt weiß ich wie wir ohne größere Schlammschlacht nach Droßdorf kommen. Ich hoffe der Udo macht mit seinem GPS-Gerät eine Aufzeichnung von unserer Route. Weicht sie doch zwischen Haynsburg und Droßdorf deutlich von dem ab was ich in meinem Tourvorschlag ziemlich oberflächlich eingezeichnet habe. Hat man Droßdorf erreicht sind die "Schwierigkeiten" bis auf eine vorbei. Das queren der B2. Über Rippicha geht durchs Kuhndorftal nach Zeitz. Ab Kuhndorftal bis Luckenau wieder ein Nichthöhenprofil. Aber gut zum ausrollen. Auch wenn insgesamt keine ganz großen Höhenunterschiede zu überwinden waren. Das ständige auf und ab so wie wechselnde Untergründe- Asphalt,Wiesenwege, Wald und viel, viel Laub machten diese Tour anstrengend. Ich denke mal nicht anders wird es auf unserer Teamtour sein.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Axel,


Kasebi schrieb:


> Hier also ein paar Eindrücke meiner Sonntagstour. ......http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/215559


habe gerade eben mal Deine Tour versucht auf MagicMaps nach zu vollziehen. Auf der Karte sah das gut aus und ich kann mir richtig vorstellen wie der Dreck auf Deinem Bike eine dicke Schicht angenommen hat. Bis zur Teamtour, wird bestimmt Spitze.


----------



## Kasebi (29. Oktober 2008)

Da ja der Udo heute eine Tour mit fahren wollte die über Droyßig führt hab ich die Gelegenheit genutzt um auch mal bei diesem Wetter zu fahren.. Rein in die Regenklamotten, die SKS-Steckschutzbleche ans Bike und los. Ich wollte ihnen entgegen fahren. Der Weg durch den Predel war glatt wie Schmierseife. Vor allem auf dem nassen Laub hatte ich ständig das Gefühl das meine Reifen überfordert sind. Ich werde also wieder auf die bewährten IRC Mythos umsteigen. Ich bin bis Grana gefahren. Die Blicke der Leute am Einkaufszentrum "Floßgraben" hättet ihr sehen sollen. War ich doch trotz Schutzbleche schwarz vor Schlamm. Wen ich nicht getroffen habe war Udo und co. Entweder hab ich sie verpasst oder sie sind bei dem Wetter nicht gefahren. Was ja bei dem Wetter nicht verwunderlich wäre. Ich bin dann den gleichen Weg zurück, in Droyßig noch mal schnell bei den Bären vorbei und dann nach Hause. Trotz des Wetters schön wars. Und so werde ich jetzt öfters bei jedem Wetter meine Runde drehen.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Axel,


Kasebi schrieb:


> Da ja der Udo heute eine Tour mit fahren wollte die über Droyßig führt hab ich die Gelegenheit genutzt um auch mal bei diesem Wetter zu fahren......  Wen ich nicht getroffen habe war Udo und co. Entweder hab ich sie verpasst oder sie sind bei dem Wetter nicht gefahren. Was ja bei dem Wetter nicht verwunderlich wäre......


Du hast recht, wir sind bei diesem Wetter nicht gefahren.
Begründung hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5253592&postcount=475


----------



## Kasebi (1. November 2008)

Gesterhabe ich mit Udo1, Reinhard 1und Udo's "Bikedealer seines Vertrauens' (Originalzitat) eine schöne Runde hingelegt. Besonders der Geiseltalsee hatt mich beeindruckt.Wenn dort mal alles fertig ist, ist das ein Erholungsgebiet das seines Gleichen sucht. Aber dazu will ich nichts weiter sagen. Udo hat dazu in seiner gewohnt guten Art einen schönen Bericht in "Merseburg und Umgebung" geschrieben. Nach der Alten Göhle trennten sich unsere Wege. Udo und Reinhard fuhren weiter Richtung Weißenfels,Merseburg und ich Richtung Heimat. Über Dobichau war ich ruck zuck in Naumburg Henne. Dort über die Saale und weiter auf dem Saaleradweg Richtung Schönburg. Am Felsenkeller, einem Lokal direkt am Saaleufer, hatte ich mein erstes von drei Aha-Erlebnissen. Da standen mitten auf dem Weg etliche Personen denen weniger Essen aber mehr Bewegung gut getan hätte. Ich also langsam ran und geklingelt. Dreht sich eine der Damen in Zeitlupe zu mir rum und fragt dann ihre Begleiterinnen: Muß der hier Fahren? Ja wo denn sonst wenn nichtauf dem Saale-R-A-D-weg. Ich hab mir dann jeden Kommentar gespart und bin weiter. An der "Neuen Welt" kurz vor Schönburg bin ich dann Richtung Wethau,Mertendorf. In Mertendorf hatte ich mein selbsfabriziertes Aha-Erlebnis Nr2. Ein kurzer Blick auf's Hinweisschild, der Mühlenwanderweg führt nach links. Also links am Schlid vorbei, den Weg hoch. Mir war zwar nicht erinnerlich das der Weg in Mertendorf bergan führt. Aber was soll's. Und so mußte ich mich nicht wundern das ich urplötzlich mitten in der Pampa stand. Rechts ein Bahngleis, links ein Feld und dahinter der Weg. Umkehren wollte ich nicht. Also weiter quer durch. An geeigneter Stelle bin ich, wenn auch verboten, übers Gleis. Ich hab mich vor einem Betriebsgelände wiedergefunden,da wo vor Jahren mal der Bikemarathon gestartet ist. Von Mertendorf bis Wetterscheid bin ich dem Mühlenwanderweg gefolgt. Ab da dem Radweg: Saale-Unstrut-Elsteracht". Ich hätte lieber auf der Straße bleiben sollen. Ein Fahrweg, aus groben Split oder feinem Schotter, staubt im Sommer ganz gewaltig. Auf Grund des Regens der letzten Tage war er mit einer feinen Schlammschicht überzogen. Und die dreckte mein Bike und mich ein wie auf der ganzen Tour zuvor nicht.  Von Großgestewitz aus bin ich wieder Feldweg gefahren. Man fährt in den Ort rein,hoch zum Friedhof und immer gerade aus. Sonst ein schöner Weg. Gestern nicht. der Boden, stellenweise ein Lehm-Sandgemisch, war so schmierig daß das Hinterrad sogar auf gerader Strecke durchrutschte. An anderer Stelle war es  Grundlos so das ich immer wieder schieben mußte. An den Grasrändern konnte ich erkennen das hier in den letzten Tagen ein, mindestens knöcheltiefer Bach geflossen sein muß. Und dan passierte es mein drittes Aha: Mit lautem Krachen brachen aus einer Hecke sechs Ungeheuer hervor. War ich vielleicht erschrocken.  Eins mußte einen kleinen Haken schlagen um mich und mein Bike nicht über den Haufen zu rennen. Ungeheuer? Natürlich nicht. Es waren Rehe die hier Deckung gesucht hatten. Das zeigte mir aber auch das den Weg schon eine ganze weile niemand benutzt hatte. Endlich auf der Landstraße nahe dem Bhf Osterfeld stand mein Entschluß fest. Auf kürzestem Weg nach Hause. Es reichte für Heute. Ich bin dann über Haardorf-Kleinhelmsdorf-Roda-Romsdorf über die Landstraße nach Droyßig. Dieser Teil meiner gestrigen Tour hat ebenso Eindrücke und Erlebnisse geboten die ich gern mit anderen geteilt hätte. Auf jeden Fall bietet des Gebiet zwischen Naumburg und Osterfeld noch einiges an Tourmöglichkeiten. Es gilt sie nur zu entdecken. Zum Schluß noch mein HAC4 Höhenprofil. Heute mit einem Schönheitsfehler. Ich hatte vergessen die Ausgangshöhe von Droyßig (232m) auf Merseburg (97m). zu ändern. Also von den absoluten Höhen bitte 135m abziehen. Ansonsten war es ein toller und absolut gelungener Tag


----------



## Udo1 (1. November 2008)

Hallo Axel,


Kasebi schrieb:


> .... Am Felsenkeller, einem Lokal direkt am Saaleufer, hatte ich mein erstes von drei Aha-Erlebnissen. Da standen mitten auf dem Weg etliche Personen denen weniger Essen aber mehr Bewegung gut getan hätte. Ich also langsam ran und geklingelt. Dreht sich eine der Damen in Zeitlupe zu mir rum und fragt dann ihre Begleiterinnen: Muß der hier Fahren? Ja wo denn sonst wenn nichtauf dem Saale-R-A-D-weg. ...


ich freue mich zu lesen, dass Du gut zu Hause angekommen bist, wenn auch mit einigen AHA Erlebnissen. Mach Dir nichts aus den alten Weibern, sie wissen es eben nicht besser und es sind die Ausnahmen. Die meisten, ich nenne sie mal Fußgänger, sind höflich und aufmerksam zu uns Bikern, zumindestens habe ich diese Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (1. November 2008)

Udo du hast recht. Siehe mein Tourbericht vom 28.10. Und weil das die Ausnahmen sind hab ich mir auch jeden Kommentar verkniffen.
Also dannbis zur Teamtour nächste Woche.
MfG Axel


----------



## Kasebi (2. November 2008)

Hab heute nur mal ne kleine Runde gedreht. Alles auf altbekannten Wegen. Und doch war alles so anders,neu und unwirklich. Alles war in nasse Watte gepackt. Stellenweise konnte man kaum 20m durch den Nebel sehen. Habe zum ersten mal am Tag Licht am Bike gehabt. Und alles wirkt so anders. Von den Geräuschen die ich mit dem Bike beim fahren gemacht habe abgesehen, war es still. Im warsten Sinne des Wortes. Nichts aber auch gar nichts hat sich bewegt. Und wenn doch Geräusche zu hören waren klangen sie gedämpft, irgendwie weit weg. Und wißt ihr was? Trotz der Nässe hat es richtig Spaß gemacht. Und so sind immerhin knapp 39km zusammen gekommen. Nur den Höhenmtern mißtraue ich etwas.Ich hab das Gefühl das der Luftdruck mir einen Streich gespielt hat. 679 Höhenmeter wären dann doch mehr als erwartet.


----------



## Kasebi (9. November 2008)

Da haben wir also doch eine tolle Tour hingelegt. Und das nach einem Start mit Hindernissen. Nach dem mich meine Kamera entgültig im Stich gelassen hat kann ich wieder keine Bilder presentieren. Aber der Udo hat ja fleißig fotografiert. Muß jetzt erst mal eine Nachbereitung machen und die Eindrücke wirken lassen. Ich schreibe also erst nachher etwas zu unser Tour und dazu mein HAC4-Profil. Natürlich habe ich die WP-Punkte sofort eingetragen. Ganz schöne Sprünge die man da macht. Von Platz 1042 auf Platz 461. Und wenn die anderen ihre Punkte nachgetragen haben dann haben wir auch mit dem Team ein Platz im Forderen Feld.


----------



## Udo1 (9. November 2008)

Hallo Axel,


Kasebi schrieb:


> Da haben wir also doch eine tolle Tour hingelegt. .....


war wirklich eine tolle Tour. Werde jetzt zu einem Rechner fahren und die Bildeer sowie das Video hochladen. Meine Eindrücke zur Tour kommen noch am heutigen Abend, aber etwas später.
Andi hat heute auch noch einige Punkte eingefahren, dann können wir ja jetzt den Platz1 in der Teamwertung angreifen.


----------



## GTdanni (9. November 2008)

Bin auch gut Heime angekommen, der Rückenwind und der Heißhunger auf Kaffe und Kuchen ließen mich förmlich nach Hause fliegen. 

War eine schöne Tour, ich schreib sicher nachher auch noch was. 

Cu danni


----------



## andi65 (9. November 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ......
> Andi hat heute auch noch einige Punkte eingefahren, dann können wir ja jetzt den Platz1 in der Teamwertung angreifen.


Ja Udo, hätte auch lieber noch mehr Punkte eingefahren. Aber leider fehlt im mir Moment ein wenig Zeit.
Werde aber trotzdem in der etwas knappe Zeit ein paar Winterpokalpunkte sammeln.


----------



## Kasebi (10. November 2008)

Dem was Udo in Merseburg und Umgebung geschrieben hat kann ich nichts mehr hizufügen. Ich freue mich das ich mit meiner Route den Geschmack der Teilnehmer getroffen habe. Teil 2 holen wir auf jeden Fall nach. Zum vergleich noch mein HAC4 Profil


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Dem was Udo in Merseburg und Umgebung geschrieben hat kann ich nichts mehr hizufügen. Ich freue mich das ich mit meiner Route den Geschmack der Teilnehmer getroffen habe. Teil 2 holen wir auf jeden Fall nach. Zum vergleich noch mein HAC4 Profil


Da lagen wir ja mit unseren Höhenmetern im gleichen Fenster.
Ich könnte mir die Tour Teil 2 noch im Jahr 2008, bei schönem Wetter, vorstellen. Start in Crossen. Ich glaube Reinhard1 wäre auch dabei.
Nun dann schauen wir mal was der Wetterbericht an den kommenden Wochenenden für uns bereithält.


----------



## Kasebi (10. November 2008)

Einverstanden. Dann ber mit einer kleinen Verlängerung wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## Kasebi (16. November 2008)

Hab Heute im Raum Etzdorf-Crossen-Seifartsdorf-Caaschwitz, so wie Pohlitz-Steinbrücken-Lessen- Silbitz ein Tour unternommen. Auch wenn nicht alles so gelaufen ist wie geplant und die Dunkelheit mehr verhindert hat war es eine schöne Tour mit interessanten und vor allem neuen Eindrücken. Ausführlicher Bericht folgt im Lauf der Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (17. November 2008)

Hallo Axel,
ich habe mir mal den ehemaligen, bzw. was noch ersichtlich ist, der Bahnstrecke Droyßig bis Camburg in Goggle Earth angesehen. Konnte zwar in einigen wenigen Abschnitten den Damm nicht mehr ausmachen, aber die Strecke wäre eine Tour Wert. Nur bei Sonnenschein und Trockenheit, kann auch Kalt sein.



Platz 17 ist nicht schlecht für die ersten 14 Tage im WP-Pokal


----------



## Kasebi (22. November 2008)

Nach dem gestrigen Stammtisch, einer elend kurzen Nacht (3:45 Uhr klingelte der Wecker) und einer Sonnabendschicht sollte heute eigentlich nur Faulenzen angesagt sein. Ich habe mich aber spontan für eine kurze Tour auf meiner Hausrunde entschieden. Die Strecke: Droyßig-Weißenborn-Pötewitz-Mückenschänke-Wetterzeube-Obersiedel-Schkauditz-Friedrichs Obstplantage-Kalter Grund-Bhf Haynsburg-Mannsdorf-Kretzschau-Predel-Droyßig. Der Untergrund: Asphalt, Kopfsteinpflaster,Schotter, Wiesenwege, Waldwege, mal trocken, mal naß, mal gefroren, mal aufgeweicht und schlammig, mal mit Schnee, mal ohne Schnee. Das Wetter: mal sonnig, mal bedeckt, mal Schnee von oben, mal Schnee und Sonne zusammen. Der Wind: mal von vorn, mal von links, mal von rechts, ab und zu von hinten, immer kalt und böig, im Wald fast Windstill. Auf manchen Wegen war schon vor mir jemand Unterwgs gewesen. Auf manchen habe ich als erster MTB-Reifenspuren in den Schnee gezeichnet. Auf einigen Wegen war das wegen Schneemangel nicht möglich. Es war also Heute von allem etwas da, nur nicht genügent Zeit. Alles in allem ein schöner Nachmittag mit allem was unserem Sport so ausmacht. Nur den Leuten, denen ich begegnet bin, hat man zum Teil recht deutlich angesehen was die Gedacht haben. Der Kerl, also ich, spinnt wird wohl noch das harmloseste gewesen sein.Dabei macht Biken zu jeder Jahreszeit Spaß, genauso wie Kajakfahren. Solltet ihr mal als Alternative um diese Jahreszeit ausprobieren.
In diesem Sinne einen Gruß an alle Biker die heute unterwegs waren.
Axel


----------



## Udo1 (22. November 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ....Alles in allem ein schöner Nachmittag mit allem was unserem Sport so ausmacht. Nur den Leuten, denen ich begegnet bin, hat man zum Teil recht deutlich angesehen was die Gedacht haben. Der Kerl, also ich, spinnt wird wohl noch das harmloseste gewesen sein.Dabei macht Biken zu jeder Jahreszeit Spaß,....


Ja Axel, mir ging es so ähnlich, die Wanderer schauten auch alle etwas ungläubisch, trotzdem es hat, wie immer, Spaß gemacht.


----------



## andi65 (22. November 2008)

Kasebi schrieb:


> .....Dabei macht Biken zu jeder Jahreszeit Spaß, genauso wie Kajakfahren. Solltet ihr mal als Alternative um diese Jahreszeit ausprobieren. .......


Biken rund ums Jahr ist schon OK. Aber Kajak im Winter  nö nö, im Sommer dafür aber gerne.


----------



## Kasebi (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute 
Ich war heute Vormittag laufen. Und da das Wetter dabei gut war (bedeckt
trocken und windstill) hab ich mich zu einer Runde am Nachmittag entschlossen. Da es ja Gestern den ganzen Tag geregnet hatte habe ich ziemlich aufgeweichte Wege erwartet. Also die Regensachen an und los. Lassen sich doch diese Klamotten leichter von Spritzern reinigen dachte ich. Wie gut dieser Entschluß war sollte sich schon nach 2Km zeigen. Bereits In Weißenborn fing es an zu tröpfeln. In Stolzenhein wäre ich ohne diese Sachen bereits komplett durchgeweicht gewesen. So aber entschloß ich mich weiter zu fahren. Weiter ging es über Walpernhein,Thiemendorf nach Etzdorf. In letzter Zeit zieht es mich immer wieder dort hin, giebt es doch dort noch ne Menge interessanter Wege zu erkunden. Ich bin dann durch Etzdorf  Richtung Eisenberg. Der Regen hatte zugenommen und stach auf den schnellen Abfahrten die es hier auf den Stra0en giebt wie Nadeln ins Gesicht. Unmittelbar hinter dem Ortsausgang geht links ein Feldweg rein. Folgt man diesem immer geradeaus kommt man dierekt in Hartmannsdorf heraus. Ich wollte heute mal schauen ob der weg der rechts weg geht auch tatsächlich nach Rauda führt. Das wäre dann eine interessante Alternative um auf "kurzem" Wege ins Mühltal zu gelangen. Irgendwie wars dann doch nicht so ganz richtig endete doch der Weg an einer Kirschplantge. Aber Rauda lag mir im Tal zu Füßen und die Fahrspur über die Wiese abwärts brachte mich auch ans Ziel. Nur meine Bremsen machten einen höllen Lärm. Ihr qietschen erinnerten an einen zug der aus voller Fahrt heraus bremst. Waren sie aber erst einmal trocken gab sich das Geräusch ganz schnell wieder. Unten auf der Straße angekommen sah ich einen Tourenradfahrer der sich mit seinem Rad durch den Regen Kämpfte. Dem Gepäck nach zu urteilen war er auf großer Fahrt. Und das bei dem Wetter. Hut ab. Am ehemaligen Bahnhof traf ich dann einen Biker der seinen Freerider auf dem neuen Radweg Richtung Crossen bewegte. Ich bin dem Thüringen Weg gefolgt der sich hier den Berg hoch Richtung Seifartsdorf zieht. Der war gans schön tückisch. Derartig tiefe Errosionsrinnen in einem Schotterweg hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Bald war ich auf dem Plattau angelangt. Der Weg bestand jetzt aus Lehm. Entsprechend gesprenkelt waren meine Sachen. Um ein paar Sträucher auszuweichen mußte ich die Wegseite wechsels. Und da kam was kommen mußte. Ich rutschte mit dem Vorderad weg und schlug einen Purzelbaum und schlitterte gut einen Meter durch den Schlamm. Meine Hose;aber auch meine Jacke und der rechte Handschuh hatten jetzt eine einheitlich rotbraune Farbe angenommen.Jetzt brauchte ich auf nichts mehr Rücksicht zu nehmen. Nur noch vorwärts ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Im Wald hab ich dann irgendwie die Orientierung verloren. Keine Ahnung wie weit noch bis Seifartsdorf. Der Weg wurde auch unpassierbar. Schlamm bis ans Tretlager. Das wollte ich meinem Bike doch nicht antun. Der Weg links ins Tal sah ganz passabel aus. Also abwärts. Rausgekommen bin ich dann an einer Schutzhütte direckt am neuen Radweg zwischen Eisenberg und Crossen. Und da ich nun doch genug hatte entschloß ich mich den Radweg nach Crossen, dann die Landstraße bis Pötewitz und dort auf kürzestem Weg nach Hause zu fahren. Gesagt, getan. Zumal es dann dunkel wurde und jemand in meinen nassen Finger mit vielen Nadeln rumstochrte. Zu Hause wurde noch auf dem Hof die Sachen vom gröbsten Schmutz gereinigt. Mein Bike kriegt morgen eine große Wartung. Zu behaupten diese Tour wäre schön gewesen wäre gelogen. Dafür war sie zu stressig und unangenehm. Machen würde ich das aber immer wieder. Warum? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Kasebi,
hast ja wieder mal eine schöne Tour gemacht und das auch noch bei TOP Wetter. Wie sieht es denn zur Zeit bei euch da unten aus. Ich überlege gerade ob ich noch in diesem Jahr mal in Deinem Revier vorbeischaue.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Dezember 2008)

@kasebi,
bist Du am 31.12. mit dabei? Gibt noch einmal ein paar Punkte zum Jahresabschluss.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5412631&postcount=45


----------



## Kasebi (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich sag jetzt mal *J E I N*
Das Kann ich Dir erst nach Weihnachten sagen. Wenn das so weitergeht wie die letzten 2 Wochen werde ich wohl arbeiten müssen. Und das auch am 31.12. Mit Ach und Krach hab ich mir den 24. freigeboxt damit ich mit auf den Brocken kann.
Ich wünsche allen Brustgurtfahrern so wie allen anderen Bikern Mitteldeutschlands ein schönes Weihnachtsfest
MfG Axel


----------



## Udo1 (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Kasebi,
wie war es gestern auf dem Brocken? Habe Dich leider auf den Bildern nicht erkennen können. Wie ich sehen konnte war die Straße trocken, dafür aber leider oben Nebel und keine Fernsicht, schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute
Einen kurzen Eindruk und ein paar Bilder vom "Traditional Heiligmorgenride" habe ich im selbigen Thema im Thüringenforum hinterlassen. Nur noch so viel. Im nächsten Jahr bin ich wieder mit dabei. Rahmenbrecher hatte recht. Nach dem ich meiner besseren Hälfte die Bilder gezeigt habe, verkündete Sie vor versammelter Familie: "Da weiß ich ja heute schon wo du nächstes Jahr am 24sten bist" Genau das hatte mir Rahmenbrecher prophezeit.Für jemanden der so etwas noch nie mitgemacht hat, ist die Faszination die von so einer Tour, an so einem Tag, ausgeht nur schwer zu vermitteln.Wie eben auch Kajak fahren im Winter. Und noch etwas gutes hatte diese Tour. 
Da ich von Schierke aus direkt nach Großtreben bei Torgau gefahren bin hatte ich dieses Weihnachten mein Bike dabei. Was besseres konnte mir nicht passieren. Konnte ich doch so zumindest einen Teil der Weihnachtlichen Fressorgie entfliehen. Das dabei auch noch 33WP-Punkte herausgesprungen sind sei nur am Rande erwähnt. Ich habe im Bereich des Annaburger Forstes ein paar kleinere Touren ohne große Planungen unternommen. Sozusagen fahrten ins Blaue. Leider machen diese Schilder



einem das Bikeleben auch nicht leichter. Aber dran halten sollte mn sich doch. Ich bin zwischen Annaburg, Dautzschen und Rosenfeld immer am Rande des erlaubten langgefahren.Eigentlich schöne Wege.


 
Bei Rosenfeld konnte ich dann zu meiner Überraschung richtig in den Wald abbiegen. Wege dieser Artmachten Lust auf mehr. Ich bin dann ohne Plan ein fach mal hiel, mal dalang und ehe ich's merkte hatte ich mich verfahren. Der Stein konnte mir auch nicht weiterhelfen.



 Auch wenn die Pfeile eine bestimmte Richtung anzeigten. Entziffern konnte ich sie auf die Schnelle nicht. Oder weiß jemand von euch was da steht.



 Nun so groß war aber das Waldgebiet auch wieder nicht. Und so landete ich dann an einer Straße. Die entpuppte sich als Landstraße zwischen Dautzschen und Rosenfeld. Ich hatte unbemerkt einen 180° Schwenk ausgeführt. Von Rosenfeld bin ich dann noch nach Döhlen und von dort über den Elbedeich bis zur Last. Seit dem Hochwasser von 2002 sehen die betroffenen, also auch wir die Elbe mit ganz anderen Augen. Aber das ist wohl eine Sache die wohl nicht hier her gehört. Alles in allem waren es schöne Feier-und Biketage


----------



## Udo1 (28. Dezember 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kasebi,
> wie war es gestern auf dem Brocken? Habe Dich leider auf den Bildern nicht erkennen können. Wie ich sehen konnte war die Straße trocken, dafür aber leider oben Nebel und keine Fernsicht, schade.


Hallo Kasebi,
habe Deinen Bericht gelesen, muss Spitze gewesen sein, wenn ich die Bilder so sehe.



siehst gut aus.


----------



## Kasebi (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe gestern meine Tour vom 7.12. wiederholt. Mit einem großen Unterschied. Das Wetter war dieses mal Ideal. Zwar kalt. Dafür aber trocken. Ich wollte ja den Thüringenweg zwischen Rauda und Gera fahren. 
Da ich ja auf vorherigen Touren immer wieder die Schilder mit dem blauen Punkt gesehen hab hatte ich eigentlich angenommen auf eine Karte verzichten zu können. Falsche Annahme. Die Ausschilderung zwischen Rauda und Bad Köstritz schwankte zwischen lieblos, falsch und nicht vorhanden. Da zeigten Schilder in Richtungen die sich als Sackgassen erwiesen. Auf Kreuzungen mehrer Wege standen gar kein Schilder. So wurde das wieder eine Fahrt nach dem Prinzip Versuch und Irtum. Sicherlich eine schöne Ecke zum Biken und Wandern. Aber eine flüssige Route war so nicht zusammen zu kriegen. Ein nettes Ehepaar das ich in Seifartsdorf nach dem Weg gefragt habe erklärte mir das das Problem bekannt sei. Denn öfters schon hätten Wanderer verzweifelt nach dem richtigen Weg gesucht. Besonders rührend fand ich das mich die Frau unbedingt auf den Radweg entlang der Bundesstraße lotsen wollte. Das wäre schließlich nicht so anstrengnd wie über den Berg zu fahren. Sie gab erst auf als ihr Mann sie darauf aufmerksam machte das ich ja nicht umsonst mit dem MTB unterwegs sei. Bis ich dann Bad Köstritz erreicht hatte wurde es schon wieder dunkel. Aber zufrieden war ich noch nicht. Also Licht ans Fahrrad und hoch nach Nickelsdorf. Von dort durch den mitterlerweile dunklen Forst nach Kosweda und weiter über Wetterzeube nach Droyßig. Ich kann schon die NightRider verstehen. Im dunkelen sind selbst bekannte Wege eine neue Herausforderung. Auch wenn ich nicht alles geschafft habe. Schön war es dieses mal doch. Und was den Thüringenweg anbelangt den wedeich mir im kommenden Jahr in seiner gesamten Länge von Altenburg bis Creuzburg Etappenweise vornehmen.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meiner Tour




Blick vom Thüringenweg  runter nach Rauda. Von der gegenüberligenden Seite bin ich runter ins Tal und dan wieder bergan




Wo einst auf Schlamm gerutscht wurde kann mann heute auf Eis rutschen





An dieser jetzt freigeschnitten Stelle hab ich am 7.12. meinen Purzelbaum geschlagen.




Ich komme aus der Richtung in die der Pfeil zeigt. Aber kein Schild sagt mir das ich scharf links abbiegen muß. Das wußte ich aber Dank der freundlichen Hilfe in Seifartsdorf.


----------



## Udo1 (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo kasebi,
die Tour wäre ja mal was für einen Sonnabend oder Sonntag in den nächsten Wochen. Wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt, Anreise vonmir mit DB.


----------



## Kasebi (29. Dezember 2008)

Idealster Startort wäre Crossen Bahnhof. Das ist eine Haltestelle weiter als die wo ihr Abgefahren seit. Dann lockeres Warmrollen auf dem Radweg bis Rauda. Dort Tourbeginn bis Bad Köstritz. Auf der anderen Elsterseite, ab Köstritz
in schönem auf und ab nach Nickelsdorf und ab da den Rest der geplanten Teamtour bis Zeitz. Macht ungefähr 60Km aus. Und hat ordentlich Höhenmeter. Bloß denk daran wie schwierig es ist am Wochenende nach Zeitz zu kommen. Und das wäre schon eine Tagestour. Mann könnte aber auch in einem Schlenker von Gleina aus nach Tautenhain und Bad Klosterlausnitz fahren und ab da über's Mühltal wieder nach Crossen zurück
Wir werden uns mal am 31. konkret darüber unterhalten
MfG Axel


----------



## Kasebi (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo 
Ih habe heute an der Sivestertour in WSF teilgenommen. Das war eine runde Sache. Es war schon erstaunlich wer da so alles mit fuhr. Von ganz jung bis älter, vom Carbonbike bis zum Hollandrad war alles vertreten. Nur über das Essen am Tourziel muß ich mich beschweren. Es gab Fettbemme mmmm, Pfannkuchen aaaa, Erbsensuppe lecker und Linsen mit Blutwurst 
super. Dazu Glühwein und Tee. Wie soll man denn da noch vernünftig biken.
Dadurch hatte ich auf dem Nachhauseweg ein paar Schwierigkeiten. Aber schööön wars. Zum Schluß noch ein paar Bilder. Heute sogar mit Selbstportrait das zeigen soll wie schön das Wetter heute war.
Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und schönes und erlebnisreiches Bikejahr 2009
MfG Axel




Warten auf den Start








Unterwegs





 E S S E N fassen !!




Ein schöner Sonnentag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (1. Januar 2009)

Ich wünsche allen Bikern, auch den sich nicht zu erkennen gebenden aus der Zeitzer Ecke, ein Erfolgreiches und Schönes Bikejahr 2009.
Habe mein Sportjahr mit einem kurzen lauf (33Min) heute Vormittag eröffnet.
Mein Neujahrswunsch für hier: Das sich doch mal ein paar mehr zu Wort melden.
Gruß Axel


----------



## Udo1 (1. Januar 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ....Habe mein Sportjahr mit einem kurzen lauf (33Min) heute Vormittag eröffnet.....
> Gruß Axel


Hallo kasebi,
dann haben wir ja das Jahr wieder sehr sportlich begonnen. War heute auch zum Anbiken mit dem Manfred und Andi65 unterwegs am Geiseltalsee, war eine schöne lockere Tour, gerade richtig zum Saisonstart 2009.


----------



## Kasebi (5. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute 
Ich habs nicht lassen können und hab mal getestet ob man denn auch bei uns noch biken kann. Und so hab ich halt mal im Garten eine Runde gedreht. Da wo ich einen Weg geräumt hatte gings ja noch. Aber in ungespurten Bereich war ich ohne jede Chance. Also habs ich dann doch sein lassen. Nach meinem Lauf wußte ich das da in den nächsten Tagen nichts zu machen ist. Vielleicht am Wochenende wenn Forst und Spaziergänger auf ein paar Waldwegen ordentliche Spurarbeit geleistet haben. Nebenbei habe ich noch erfahren das meine und meiner Frau ihre Ski schon vor längerem heimlich den oder die Besitzr gewechselt haben und jetzt in Harz bei meiner Tochter und ihrem Freund Dienst tun.Ärgerlich aber auf die schnelle nicht zu ändern. Und so heißt es weiter zu Fuß durch die Winterlandschaft stapfen und das ist auch absolut Kräftezehrend.
Aber die gute Laune ob des Schnees und des herrlichen Wetters lasse ich mir nicht verderben. Hauptsache ich bin bei diesem Wetter draußen.





Also dann bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Udo1 (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo kasebi,
schon lange nichts mehr gehört von Dir. Wie sieht es bei Dir in Deinem Bikerevier zur Zeit mit der Befahrkeit der Wege aus?
Ich hätte Lust im Februar an einem Sonnabend oder Sonntag eine kleine Teamrunde bei Dir zu veranstalten, Wetter muss natürlich passen.





Platz 33 sieht echt gut aus oder


----------



## Kasebi (1. Februar 2009)

Also ich war dann heute mit meiner Frau auf dem Rennsteig zum Ski fahren.
Und auch wenn Neuhaus und Umgebung im Thüringischen liegt. schreib ichs hier. Die Anfahrt selbst war bis hinter Kahla Abenteuer pur. Über Nacht hatte es geschneit. Und gerade im Saale Holzland Kreis scheint man auf derartige Wetterumschwünge nicht vorbereitet zu sein. Und so war nicht mal auf der Bundesstraße wenigstens ansatzweise geräumt. Naja wir habens aber geschafft. Und die Schneemengen haben uns über alle "Strapazen" hinweggetröstet. Es war auch ohne Bike nur super. Natürlich sind wir im Wald auch abseits der Loipe unterwgs gewesen. So wie es sich für einen Biker gehört. Nur hatte ich dort keine Hände frei zum Knipsen.





Auf der Loipe hatten wir unter Mittag relativ viel Platz und Ruhe. Nur einer Pistenraupe mußten wir den Vortritt lassen.









Mit diesem viereckigen Ding am Heck drückt sie die Spur in die Loipe. Und so haben wir uns dann als erste in einer runderneuerten Spur "austoben" können. Es war so schön das wir das nächsten Sonntag wiederholen. Und ganz nebenbei konnte ich auch noch ein paar Punkte für den WP sammeln.
Also auf ein neues in der nächsten Woche.


----------



## Udo1 (2. Februar 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> .....und so haben wir uns dann als erste in einer runderneuerten Spur "austoben" können. Es war so schön das wir das nächsten Sonntag wiederholen. Und ganz nebenbei konnte ich auch noch ein paar Punkte für den WP sammeln.
> Also auf ein neues in der nächsten Woche.


Sieht ja Klasse aus kasebi und noch 13 WP-Punkte für das Team. Na dann viel Spaß am nächsten Sonntag bei mindestens nochmal 13 Punkten.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo kasebi,
kannst Du mal einen kurzen knakigen Wegezustandsbericht in Deinem Revier und den Zeitzer Forst geben? Nur auf befestigten Radwegen und Nebenstraßen macht echt keinen Spaß mehr. Ich will wieder in die Wälder.


----------



## Kasebi (13. Februar 2009)

Dazu kann ich Dir morgen Nachmittag einen genauen Bericht liefern
MfG Axel


----------



## Kasebi (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo Udo1 
Wie versprochen gebe ich Dir einen genauen Bericht. Ich habe heute mein Hausrunde gedreht. Einen Teil der Wege kennt ihr ja von der Teamtour. Also die gute Nachricht zuerst: Es ist alles fahrbahr und das zum großteil bei Schnee. Nun die schlechte: Vor allem Abfahrten sind mit großer Vorsicht zu genießen. Unter einer 2- bis 10Cm Starken Schneedecke hast du alles was du nicht gebrauchen kannst. Bruchharsch und Eis. Also absolut defensiv oder mit Spikereifen Biken. Je weiter man ins Elstertal runter kommt um so geringer wird der Schnee. Und dort wo viele Spaziergänger unterwegs waren ist der Schnee zur Buckelpiste geworden. 
Und ich hatte das Vergnügen auf einigen Wegen der erste zu sein der Spuren in den Schnee drückt. Für den Zeitzer Forst wage ich mal die Fernprognose das es da ähnlich aussieht. Und da der boden meißt gefrohren ist auch kein Schlamm. Also bei uns kannst du ideal Biken.
Ich war 2h35min unterwegs.Was uns ja noch 10 WP-Punkte einbringt.
Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von meiner Tour





Weißenborner Weg. Unter dem Schnee verbarg sich ein Tückisch glatter
Eispanzer.









Wege zum (Bike)Glück





ein Ghost liegt im Walde bzw Schnee









Spuren im Schnee

Morgen fahre ich wieder zum Langlauf. Dorthin wo richtig viel Schnee liegt
Also bis dann
MfG Axel


----------



## Udo1 (15. Februar 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1
> Wie versprochen gebe ich Dir einen genauen Bericht. Ich habe heute mein Hausrunde gedreht. Einen Teil der Wege kennt ihr ja von der Teamtour. Also die gute Nachricht zuerst: Es ist alles fahrbahr und das zum großteil bei Schnee. Nun die schlechte: Vor allem Abfahrten sind mit großer Vorsicht zu genießen. Unter einer 2- bis 10Cm Starken Schneedecke hast du alles was du nicht gebrauchen kannst. ...
> Morgen fahre ich wieder zum Langlauf. Dorthin wo richtig viel Schnee liegt
> Also bis dann
> MfG Axel


Danke Axel für die Info, viel Spaß beim Wintersport. Wenn am kommenden Sonntag das Wetter mitspielt wäre um 09:28 Uhr Start in Crossen a.d. Elster, falls Du nicht am Bitterfelder Rennen teilnehmen solltest, könnte man die Tour ja gemeinsam Fahren bis nach Zeitz durch den Zeitzer Forst. Wie gesagt kommt auf das Wetter an.
Ich dachte da so an die im Anhang aufgeführte Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (15. Februar 2009)

Ich bin verückt. Oder wie nennt man jemanden der freiwillig Sonntags früh 
um 4Uhr aufsteht, frühstückt und sich dann ins Auto setzt um 7:30 Uhr
an der Rennsteigbaude die Ski auspackt um dann 8h25min den Rennsteig hoch und runter hetzt(7h35min WP-Pokal bereinigt). Anderer seits, wer nicht verrückt ist, ist nicht normal. Oder?
Ich bin den Original Rennsteig von der Rennsteigbaude Richtung Masserberg und weiter Richtung Neustadt gefolgt. Nach 3,5h die Umkehr.
Jetzt bin ich auf dem Rennsteigradweg zurück. Schnee ohne Ende. Wenn das taut dann gibts Wasser bis um Abwinken. Oder die Bike Saison fängt dieses Jahr im Thüringer Wald sehr spät an.Und hier noch mal ein paar Bilder von Schnee, Schnee und noch mal Schnee.





So sehen zur Zeit viele Rastplätze am Rennsteig aus





Der ungespurte Rennsteig. Das Laufen ist hier schwerer, aber es macht mehr Spaß.





 Der Dreistromstein im Schnee. Hier treffen die Einzugsgebiete von Rhein, Weser und Saale/Elbe aufeinander






Diese Spur hab ich in unbrührten Schnee gezogen. Leider mußte ich nach cirka 1,5Km umkehren. Mit Ski oder zu Fuß war kein durchkommen mehr. Hier hätten Schneeschuhe geholfen

Ganz bestimmt werde ich noch mal zum Ski fahren hier sein. Man muß den Schnee nutzen so lange es ihn giebt.
Mit MfG Axel


----------



## Kasebi (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo Udo1
 So wie heute früh das Wetter war dürfte meine Prognose für den Zeitzer Forst hinfällig sein. Ziehmlich viel Schnee. Allerdings auch ganz schön naß.
Dazu den Tag über Tauwetter. Es pappt wie verrückt. Da kannst du dier ja vorstellen wie die Räder an den Bikes innerhalb kürzester Zeit aussehen werden. Höchstens es kommt wirklich noch mal Frost. Deinen Anhang kann ich leider nicht öffnen. Da fehlt mir irgendwie das Programm dazu. 
So wie es jetzt aussieht werde ich wohl in BTF starten. Ich habs ja schon im Verein angemeldet und eine CTF/RTF Wertungskarte kriege ich für dieses Jahr auch.
Meine gestrige Tour hat ganz schön Spuren hinterlassen. Besonders Handgelenke, Schultern und Oberschenkelinnenseiten schmerzen. Da hab ich wohl etwas übertrieben. Naja halb so wild. Ich würde das immer wieder so machen.
MfG Axel


----------



## Udo1 (17. Februar 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Udo1
> So wie heute früh das Wetter war dürfte meine Prognose für den Zeitzer Forst hinfällig sein. Ziehmlich viel Schnee. Allerdings auch ganz schön naß. Dazu den Tag über Tauwetter. Es pappt wie verrückt. Da kannst du dier ja vorstellen wie die Räder an den Bikes innerhalb kürzester Zeit aussehen werden.....
> MfG Axel


Hallo Axel,
für Sonntag sieht die Wettervorschau auch nicht rosig aus, es soll regnen. Viel Spaß in Bitterfeld. 
Auch ja, im Anhang die Strecke nochmal im Format für die TOP 50 und für Google Earth.


----------



## Udo1 (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo kasebi,
ich wünsch Dir für Morgen in Bitterfeld einen trockenen Tag, das Wetter für Bitterfeld sagt zwar was anderes, Regen den ganzen Tag. Kann sich aber noch ändern, wie das nun einmal so ist mit dem Wetter.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo kasebi,
kannst Du bitte mal einen kurzen Bericht von Deinem gestrigen Bitterfeldstart geben. Interessiert mich mächtig.


----------



## Udo1 (8. März 2009)

Hallo kasebi,
habe gerade gesehen das Du wieder fitt bist und noch 18 Punkte eingefahren hast Respekt. Dann kann ja der Tour am 15.03. nichts mehr im Wege stehen, bis auf den Regen natürlich.


----------



## Kasebi (9. März 2009)

Na ja, das sollte gestern nur ein Versuch werden, ein Test sozusagen. Und so konnte ich meine Frau dazu überreden mich samt Bike nach Crossen an den BHF zu bringen. Gemütlich auf der Straße nach Hause. So wars jedenfalls geplant. Aber mal schauen was so geht kann man doch. Rausgekommen ist eine ausgewachsene Tour im Zeitzer Forst. Ich bin von Crossen über Hartmannsdorf nach Seifartsdorf. Ließ sich gar nicht so schlecht fahren. Zwar naß, aber passierbar. Nur der Holweg hinter der Kirche war so weich das schieben angesagt war. Weiter auf dem Thüringen Weg nach Gleina und von dort nach Bad Köstritz. Hier sollte ich eine Ahnung bekommen was mir noch so bevorsteht




"Der Thüringen Weg vor Bad Köstritz. Da hier wie üblich Schilder fehlen auch leicht zu übersehen"


Ich bin dann durch Köstritz durch, vorbei an der Schwarzbierbrauerei,über die Elster Richtung BHF. War das Wetter bis jetzt passabel fing es hier an zu regnen. Also rein in die Regenklamotten.Weiter ging es auf dem mit grünem Punkt gekennzeichneten Wanderweg, dem Eselsweg, nach Steinbrücken. Das ist einer der Hohlwege die sich zwischen Köstritz/Pohlitz im Tal und Steinbrücken/Roben auf der Kuppe hinziehen.




"Der Eselsweg nach Steinbrücken. Durch diese hohle Gasse muß man fahren."


Von Steinbrücken aus wollte ich rüber zum Katzenkopf und den Braupfannenteichen. Wollte ich. Aber da wo selbst in amtlichen TK 1:50000
und TK 1:25000 Karten Feldwege eingezeichnet sind giebt es schon seit Ewigkeiten keine mehr


"Laut Karte ist da wo der Strich ist ein Weg"

Also die Straße runter nach Silbitz und den Fahrweg hoch zum Katzenkopf.
Diese steigt nur allmählich an so das sie ganz gut fahrbar ist. Zumindest im befestigten Teil. Was dann folgte läßt sich eigentlich nur mit folgenten Worten umschreiben: Wasser und Schlamm.
















´"Diese Bilder brauchen keinen Kommentar."



Mich dort durchzukämpfen hatte nichts mehr mit Genußbiken zu tun. Zumindest brauchte ich ab einem gewissen Punkt auf nichts mehr Rücksicht nehmen. Anders zur Teamtour. Da kann ich nur raten diesen Teil auszusparen.Denn bei der Wetterprognose wird sich nicht viel ändern. Daher mein Vorschlag: Mit dem Zug bis Bad Köstritz. Von dort auf dem Eselsweg nach Steinbrücken und wieder durchs Borntal bergab nach Pohlitz. Ist zwar alles kurz. Aber Landschaftlich und Bikemäßig Top. Weiter über Silbitz-Tauchlitz nach Nickelsdorf. Ab hier dann durch den Forst. Wir werden zwar auch hier mit Wasser und Schlamm zu kämpfen haben. Es bleibt aber zumindest fahrbar. Also packen wir es an.


----------



## Udo1 (9. März 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Na ja, das sollte gestern nur ein Versuch werden, ein Test sozusagen....
> Daher mein Vorschlag: Mit dem Zug bis Bad Köstritz. Von dort auf dem Eselsweg nach Steinbrücken und wieder durchs Borntal bergab nach Pohlitz. Ist zwar alles kurz. Aber Landschaftlich und Bikemäßig Top. Weiter über Silbitz-Tauchlitz nach Nickelsdorf. Ab hier dann durch den Forst. Wir werden zwar auch hier mit Wasser und Schlamm zu kämpfen haben. Es bleibt aber zumindest fahrbar. Also packen wir es an.


Also kasebi das sah ja alles recht gut fahrbar aus. Aber der Start muss in Crossen sein. Da Hopperticket von WSF nur bis Crossen/Ort gilt, ist die letzte Station. Sind ja nur ein paar Kilometer bis zu Bad Köstritz.


----------



## Kasebi (9. März 2009)

In dem Abschnitt in dem die Bilder entstanden sind hab ich mehr geschoben als gefahren. Ich empfehle auf jeden Fall Schutzbleche, auch wenn sie aus Kunststoff sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (9. März 2009)

Nee, nie im Leben fahr ich mit Schutzblechen. 

Höchstens ein kleines zum Schutz des Dämpfers aber da darf ich mich nicht von der Stylepolizei erwischen lassen.   

Lach. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kasebi (10. März 2009)

Da hab ich überhaupt keine Skrupel. Styling ist etwas was mir schon immer am A***h
vor bei ging. Ganz nach dem Motto: Denn die Hose mit dem Latz ist zwar nicht hübsch aber man hat Platz.


----------



## Udo1 (10. März 2009)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Nee, nie im Leben fahr ich mit Schutzblechen.
> 
> Höchstens ein kleines zum Schutz des Dämpfers aber da darf ich mich nicht von der Stylepolizei erwischen lassen.
> 
> ...


Na dann sind wir ja schon zu viert. 
*Anmeldung nicht vergessen, Tour steht schon einige Zeit im LMB*


----------



## Kasebi (13. März 2009)

Hab mir heute den Abschnitt zwischen Cosweda und Schneidemühle angeschaut. Leider haben wir hier einen größeren Asphaltanteil.Ist aber nicht zu umgehen. Der Rest, auch der Trail zwischen Cosweda und Dietendorf, ist fahrbar. Morgen schaue ich noch nach dem letzten Teil. Zumindest bis Ossig will ich kommen. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus das alles fahrbar ist. Nur einige Anstiege werden uns auf dem weichen Boden ordentlich Körner kosten.


----------



## Udo1 (13. März 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hab mir heute den Abschnitt zwischen Cosweda und Schneidemühle angeschaut. Leider haben wir hier einen größeren Asphaltanteil.Ist aber nicht zu umgehen. Der Rest, auch der Trail zwischen Cosweda und Dietendorf, ist fahrbar. Morgen schaue ich noch nach dem letzten Teil. Zumindest bis Ossig will ich kommen. Aber ich gehe ml davon aus da alles fahrbar ist. Nur einige Anstiege werden uns auf dem weichen Boden ordentlich Körner kosten.


Nun denn, bis zum Sonntag, werde Morgen mit Reinhard1 den Ziegelrodaer Forst etwas unsicher machen. Montag habe ich Termin beim Mechaniker, neue Kette, Kettenblatt und Ritzel, sowie Ölwechsel im Getriebe. Teile sind eingetroffen, also kann es Morgen und Übermorgen nochmal so richtig krachen.


----------



## Kasebi (14. März 2009)

So nun hab ich mir auch den letzten Abschnitt angeschaut. Wenn das Wetter halbwegs hält wird das eine Tour mit großer landschaftlicher Vielfalt und ordentlich Höhenmeter. Zwischen Schneidemühle und Zeitz ist alles fahrbar. Hauptsache ordentlich Profil auf den Reifen. Auch dann werden wir den einen oder anderen Durchrutscher haben. Gerade wenn Laub auf nassen Wegen liegt. Nebenbei noch 10WP-Punkte gehamstert. 
Also dann bis morgen in Crossen.
MfG Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (14. März 2009)

Mist!!! Der Wetterbericht auf MDR sagt für morgen nichts gutes. Und Danni hat auch schon bgesagt. Gefahren wird trotzdem. Basta!!!


----------



## Kasebi (15. März 2009)

Das Basta nehm ich zurück. Es hat die ganze Nacht geregnet. Und es regnet immer noch.
Damit sind ein Teil der Wege wieder nicht fahrbar. Und da etliche Anstiege zu fahren wären
wo bei Nässe kein hochkommen ist, muß man die Streckenführung ändern. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn wir noch kurzfristig absagen.


----------



## Kasebi (15. März 2009)

Abbruch
Es war die einzig richtige Entscheidung.  Denn es schütte wie aus Gießkannen. Und jetzt immer noch. Und wärend Udo1, Reinhard1, und Manfred auf den Zug warteten, bin ich über den Elsterradweg wieder nach Hause. In nicht mal einer Stunde war ich da. Und das hat gereicht.Naß wie eine gebadene Maus.  Eins steht allerdings fest. Die Tour wird an einem warmen, sonnigen und vor allem Trockenen Wochenende nachgeholt. Nicht das ich wieder, sehr zur "Freude" meiner Frau so nach Hause komme


----------



## Kasebi (24. März 2009)

Melde mich mal zurück. Draußen sieht es ja eher nach Wintersport als nach biken aus. Hat heute ganz heftig geschneit. Für mich ist das alles egal. Zur Zeit hopse ich mit einem Bein
und zwei Unterarmgehilfen (nein das sind keine Krücken) durch die Wohnung. Ich hab gar nicht gewußt wieviel Stolperfallen in so einer ganz normalen Wohnung lauern. Die OP hab ich ganz gut überstanden. Jetzt muß ich bloß genügend Geduld aufbringen und nicht durch unüberlegtes handeln den Heilungsprozeß hinauszögern. Insgesamt sieht es nicht schlecht aus. Biken wede ich auf jeden fall wieder in diesem Jahr.


----------



## Udo1 (24. März 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Melde mich mal zurück. Draußen sieht es ja eher nach Wintersport als nach biken aus. Hat heute ganz heftig geschneit. Für mich ist das alles egal. Zur Zeit hopse ich mit einem Bein
> und zwei Unterarmgehilfen (nein das sind keine Krücken) durch die Wohnung. Ich hab gar nicht gewußt wieviel Stolperfallen in so einer ganz normalen Wohnung lauern. Die OP hab ich ganz gut überstanden. Jetzt muß ich bloß genügend Geduld aufbringen und nicht durch unüberlegtes handeln den Heilungsprozeß hinauszögern. Insgesamt sieht es nicht schlecht aus. Biken wede ich auf jeden fall wieder in diesem Jahr.


Gut das es Dir schon wieder besser geht, erhole Dich ordentlich, es warten noch einige Touren in Deinem Bikerevier auf uns.


----------



## Kasebi (24. März 2009)

Mach ich und auf die Touren freue ich mich jetzt schon


----------



## Udo1 (6. April 2009)

Hallo Kasebi,
werde Morgen mit Reinhard1 Dein Bikerevier etwas unsicher machen. Die Wege müssten ja jetzt abgetrocknet sein. Wie sieht Dein Knie denn so aus, kannst Du es schon wieder leicht belasten? Wenn ja könntest Du ja eine kleine Reharunde nach Crossen machen und uns in den Wald verabschieden.


----------



## Kasebi (9. April 2009)

Hab heute das erste mal nach der Arthroskopie auf der Rolle "trainiert".
10Minuten und TF 40-45. Also gaaanz, gaaanz laannggssaaam.  Und ohne großen Wiederstand. Um die TF ein zu halten muß man sich ja zwingen. Aber es ist ein Anfang.  Es geht aufwärts. Jetzt bloß nicht ungeduldig werden und zuviel auf einmal wollen. Nicht das ich mir mit meiner Ungeduld selbst ein Bein stelle. Ich freu mich trotzdem.


----------



## black arrow zz (10. April 2009)

Hallo, ich habe schon immer mal in das Forum reigeschaut aber mich jetzt erst bei mtb-news registriert. Das Wochenende bin ich ab und zu in Zeitz und habe jetzt mein "altes "Stevens S6  hier stationiert. Richtung Crossen ist eigentlich auch mein REvier; allerdings nicht so unbedingt querfeldein. Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal irgendwann verabreden auf eine Tour. Das Wetter ist ja gut jetzt. Ich will mich ejtzt auch gleich losmachen. Mal sehen, vielleicht Mühltal oder sowas. Ich berichte Euch dann heute abend.


----------



## Udo1 (10. April 2009)

black arrow zz schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe schon immer mal in das Forum reigeschaut aber mich jetzt erst bei mtb-news registriert. Das Wochenende bin ich ab und zu in Zeitz und habe jetzt mein "altes "Stevens S6  hier stationiert. Richtung Crossen ist eigentlich auch mein REvier; allerdings nicht so unbedingt querfeldein. Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal irgendwann verabreden auf eine Tour. Das Wetter ist ja gut jetzt. Ich will mich ejtzt auch gleich losmachen. Mal sehen, vielleicht Mühltal oder sowas. Ich berichte Euch dann heute abend.


Willkommen im Klub. Klar kann man sich mal zu einer Tour verabreden. Einfach hier und im LMB (Fahrgemeinschaften) ein Tour einstellen. Bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Tourbericht von heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (10. April 2009)

black arrow zz schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe schon immer mal in das Forum reigeschaut aber mich jetzt erst bei mtb-news registriert. Das Wochenende bin ich ab und zu in Zeitz und habe jetzt mein "altes "Stevens S6  hier stationiert. Richtung Crossen ist eigentlich auch mein REvier; allerdings nicht so unbedingt querfeldein. Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal irgendwann verabreden auf eine Tour. Das Wetter ist ja gut jetzt. Ich will mich ejtzt auch gleich losmachen. Mal sehen, vielleicht Mühltal oder sowas. Ich berichte Euch dann heute abend.




Dem wilkommen schließe ich mich gern an. Es giebt sie also doch, die Zeitzer Mountainbiker. Das freut mich sehr. Klar können wir mal ne Tour zusammen machen. Ach der bereich um Droyßig-Wetterzeube bietet sich für Touren an. Stellt sich für mich nur die Frage was du unter  "nicht so unbedingt querfeldein" verstehst.  Als Toui halten wir uns eigentlich auch an Wege. Allerdings nicht nur Radwege oder Forstautobahnen. Durchs Unterholz oder eben querfeldein ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste meiden wir nach möglichkeit. Das passiert nur dann wenn man sich verkutscht hat und es gar nicht anders geht. 
Also bis dann. Und poste ruhig  hier mal deine Touren die du so machst. Damit ein bisschen mehr Leben in diesen Fred kommt


----------



## black arrow zz (10. April 2009)

Hallo, bin wieder zurück. Was für eine Schmach.......hatte einen Platten in Bad Klosterlausnitz und da ich mir das Bike gestern erst mit hergebracht hatte auch nichts an Ersatzzeugs dabei. Bin dann mit dem Zug zurück....hoffentlich hat mich niemand gesehen. 

Eigentlich wollte ich heute nur bisschen "radeln". Bin also den Elsterradweg von Zeitz-Wetterzeuge-Crossen und dann auf den Städteweg gewechselt. Bis zum Mühltal. Was mich daran erinnert, dass ich mein bike noch etwas tunen muss.....Klingel muss dran....da waren Leute über Leute unterwegs heute. Naja....unterwegs halt nen Bierchen getrunken und dann weiter bis Klosterlausnitz. Naja, und dort endete die Tour halt. Eigentlich wollte ich hoch nach Tautenhain und dann über Bad Köstritz irgendwie zurück. Das nächstemal eben......Morgen muss ich erstmal Ersatzschlauch und Flickzeugs kaufen. Dann bis zum nächstenmal mit einem hoffentlich kompletten Bericht.


----------



## black arrow zz (19. April 2009)

Hallo Männer,

ich bin dann am nächsten Tag auf dem Elsterradweg nach Leipzig...öfter mal einkehren und faul am Cospudener See rumliegen.....also wieder eine Tour eher zum Entspannen.

Dieses Wochenende bin ich in Gummersbach geblieben. Gestern Samstag war das Wetter eher mies und ich bin nur ne kleine Runde hier über den "Hausberg" geradelt. Heute will ich von hier mal Richtung Köln, also genauer gesagt über Marienheide bis nach Bergisch-Gladbach. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich den Weg finde. Habe mir grad mal ne Karte abgemalt. Ich berichte dann mal am Abend. Bin auf Eure Berichte aus dem südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt gespannt.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## black arrow zz (19. April 2009)

So bin wieder da....einmal mächtig verfahren aber sonst super. 70 km und 750 hm durchs bergische land. jetzt habich mir nen bier verdient. Wünsch euch noch nen schönen abend


----------



## Kasebi (24. April 2009)

Hallo Leute 
Da will ich mich mal unter die Lebenden zurück melden. 
Nach überstandener Krankheit und Reha  hab ich heute zum ersten mal 
wieder auf dem MTB gesessen.  Es war zwar nur eine kleine Runde von 12 Km. Und dazu nur Forstautobahn und Feldwege. Die 100 Hm kann man auch vernachlässigen. Und trotzdem war es einfach nur schön.
Erst wenn man mal ein paar Wochen nicht draußen in der Natur unterwegs war sieht man die enormen Veränderungen im lauf der Jahreszeiten. Ich werde jetzt jeden Tag meine Runden drehen. Und dann werde ich bestimmt bis Ende Mai wieder vollständig fitt sein. Das einzig Schwierige daran ist nicht gleich wieder zuviel zu machen. Und eins hab ich gelernt.Erst wenn man eine ganze Weile Zwangspausieren muß merkt man so richtig was man an diesem Sport hat und was da einem fehlt. Genießen wir also jeden Tag auf dem Bike
Bis dann


----------



## black arrow zz (24. April 2009)

Hallo Kasebi,

dann herzlich willkommen zurück. Ja da musst Du aufpassen, dass Du nicht gleich übertreibst. Aber Du machst das schon. Bin dieses Wochenende wieder in Zeitz. Aber mit biken wird es wohl nicht soviel werden.Mal sehen, nächstes Wochenende dann sicher wieder.

Dann alles Gute und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Udo1 (25. April 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Da will ich mich mal unter die Lebenden zurück melden.
> Nach überstandener Krankheit und Reha  hab ich heute zum ersten mal
> wieder auf dem MTB gesessen.  Es war zwar nur eine kleine Runde von 12 Km. ... Genießen wir also jeden Tag auf dem Bike
> Bis dann


Na dann Kasebi,
Ende Mai bei Dir eine leichte lockere Tour.


----------



## Kasebi (25. April 2009)

Aber klar doch


----------



## black arrow zz (25. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,


habe auf dem Weg zur Grillparty doch noch nen Bike-Umweg gemacht.Bin über Kloster Posa, Zeitz -Ost durchs Knittelholz und Kuhndorftal nach Drossdorf. Dann bisschenquer durch den Wald nach Ossig und nach nem Weizen in Raba wieder zurück nach Zeitz. 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (26. April 2009)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Na dann Kasebi,
> Ende Mai bei Dir eine leichte lockere Tour.



Das wird leider nichts. Ich meine locker und leicht. Das wollte ich heute auch machen. Locker und leicht. Rausgekommen ist eine ausgewachsene MTB Tour im Zeitzer Forst. Alles in allem 43,3Km mit 699 Hm. Ich habe ein paar Lücken geschlossen. So das ich den Asphaltanteil unserer geplanten Tour weiter senken konnte. Allerdings mußte ich mich auch von ein paar Ideen verabschieden da viele Wege nicht mehr vorhanden oder aber unfahrbar sind. Ich bin jetzt zwar erst mal KO, und habe Hunger wie ein Wolf. Aber das Knie hält. Keine schmerzen und nicht geschwollen. Was will man mehr. Eine genaue Tourenbeschreibung und ein paar Bilder liefere ich nachher oder morgen. Jetzt giebt es erst mal lecker Abendbrot und dann hoch die Beine.
Also bis dann


----------



## Udo1 (26. April 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Das wird leider nichts. Ich meine locker und leicht. Das wollte ich heute auch machen. Locker und leicht. Rausgekommen ist eine ausgewachsene MTB Tour im Zeitzer Forst. Alles in allem 43,3Km mit 699 Hm. Ich habe ein paar Lücken geschlossen. So das ich den Asphaltanteil unserer geplanten Tour weiter senken konnte. Allerdings mußte ich mich auch von ein paar Ideen verabschieden da viele Wege nicht mehr vorhanden oder aber unfahrbar sind. Ich bin jetzt zwar erst mal KO, und habe Hunger wie ein Wolf. Aber das Knie hält. Keine schmerzen und nicht geschwollen. Was will man mehr. Eine genaue Tourenbeschreibung und ein paar Bilder liefere ich nachher oder morgen. Jetzt giebt es erst mal lecker Abendbrot und dann hoch die Beine.
> Also bis dann


Schön, das Du die Tour so gut überstanden hast, aber Achtung nicht Übertreiben. Du hast recht, im Zeitzer Forst gibt es laut Karte Wege die auch einen Namen haben, die aber nicht mehr fahrbar sind, weil schon kleine Bäume und Sträucher auf den Wegen wachsen, oder von Wildschweinen umgewühlt worden sind. Das mussten Reinhard1 und ich bei unserer Zeitzer Forst Tour leider auch feststellen.


----------



## Kasebi (27. April 2009)

Wie versprochen heute noch ein paar Bilder vom gestrigen Tag.
Ein erstes Hindernis hatte ich schon auf dem Weg nach Wetterzeube zu "Überwinden". Gleich hinter einer Spitzkehre ein komplett ungesicherte Baustelle.





Weiter mit dem Zug nach Bad Köstritz. Es sollte ja nur locker und leicht auf dem Elsterradweg geradelt werden. Aber die Neugier war stärker. Also über den Eselweg hoch nach Steinbrücken. Wie sich doch in Kurzer Zeiz die Natur ändert.








Von Steinbrücken in schöner Abfahrt durch den Wald "Alter Keller" zur Straße die zum Braupfannenteich führt. Hier konnte ich feststellen das selbst TK10 Karten Wege und Kreuzungen oftmals frei interpretieren. Naja egal. An einer Wiese Ein Weg steil hoch zum Katzenkopf und an der nächsten Kreuzung links weg. Da kommst du dierekt vor dem Teich raus. Dachte ich zumindest. Wie so oft war der Weg bis zum nächsten Hochstand in leidlichen Zustand. Danach verliert er sich weil nicht weiter benutzt im Wald.



Zurück wollte ich aber nicht. Also querwaldein. Bis ich an einem Bach stand. Der Weg auf der anderen Seite. Die Ufer aufgeweicht und nur ein paar morsche Stämme zum rüberkommen. Da mußte ich rüber egal wie. Und wenn möglich ohne auf Tauchstation zu gehen. Es ist mir gelungen. Aber fragt nicht wie
Der weitere Weg verlief nach dem Motto "Versuch und Irrtum" und immer wieder zurück auf die Pisten des Standortübungsplatzes.Ich habe aber auch ein paar schöne Flecken gefunden die es sich lohnt anzu steuern. Bei Breitenbach bin ich auf diese Hinterlassenschaft unserer Brüder gestoßen. Ja Bruder und nicht Freund. Denn einen Bruder hat man. Ob man will oder nicht. Freunde sucht man sich selbst. Kaum vorstellbar das das mal ein Kinderheim war.







 Und noch etwas ist mir aufgefallen. Viele neu eingeschlagene Pfähle mit ziemlich massiven Draht. Dazu Warnschilder: Powerzaun. Selbst durch den Handschuh waren die Schläge heftig zu spüren. Gefährlich wird es nicht sein. Aber es zeigt Wirkung.





 Ich hatte dann auch genug und bin über die Landstraße nach Hause. Da dies meine erste Tour seit langem war habe ich sie sehr genossen. Auch wenn ich am Droyßiger Berg so kaputt war das ich am liebsten geschoben hätte. Aber diese Blöße wollte ich mir dann doch nicht geben. Gerade mal so schnell das ich nicht umgekippt bin.
Naja die Woche über gezieltes Training und am nächsten Wochenende die nächste Tour.
Bis dann


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> .....  Viele neu eingeschlagene Pfähle mit ziemlich massiven Draht. Dazu Warnschilder: Powerzaun. Selbst durch den Handschuh waren die Schläge heftig zu spüren. Gefährlich wird es nicht sein. Aber es zeigt Wirkung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja den haben wir auch unterquert. Aber es hat nicht gekribbelt.


----------



## Kasebi (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe im Merseburg Fred und in den Fahrgemeinschaften eine Tour am 13.5. eingetragen. Es geht durch den Zeitzer Forst. Bei den Merseburgern steht das drinnen weil die meißten Mitfahrer aus der Ecke kommen.
guck mal hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=289273&page=30


----------



## Kasebi (11. Mai 2009)

Gestern war eigentlich eine Tour von Naumburg nach Auerstedt und ein Besuch des Weidenrutenpalastes geplant. Als ich aufstehen mußte war es draußen Grau in Grau. Dazu ein gleichmäßiges Rauschen. Die Entscheidung sich nochmal auf die Seite zu drehen dauerte nur Sekundenbruchteile und schon war ich wieder eingeschlafen. Und als wir dann aufgestanden sind war die Startzeit längst vorüber. Also keine große Tour heute. Pünklich zu Mittag schien dann die Sonne. Und ich beschloß doch noch eine Runde zu drehen. Zuerst Landstraße bis Weickelsdorf. Dann einen Wirtschafstweg vorbei an der Schweinemast Richtung Espigschenke(Keine Gaststätte). Dann wieder ein Stück Landstraße Richtung Meineweh. Kurz hinter der Thierbacher Höhe links in einen Feldweg Richtung Heideteiche. Hier machte sich der Regen vom Vormittag das erste mal bemerkbar. Nasser Sand fährt sich halt schwer. Kurz nach dem ich die A9 unterquert hatte ging es rechts weg zum Betonwerk in Osterfeld. Die Route war bis jetzt nicht geplant, sondern ganz spontan. Vorbei am Matzturm, dem Wahrzeichen von Osterfeld ging es steil über eine Kopfsteinpflasterstraße runter Richtung Markt. Das Wetter war prächtig und so entschloß ich mich in's Wethautal zu fahren. Also weiter Richtung Pauscha und Löbitz. Am Ortsausgang von Löbitz zweigt Rechts ein Straße ab. Die bin ich hoch da wo sie nach Rechts im rechten Winkel wegknickt geht links ein Wirtschaftsweg rein. Von dort hat man einen super Rundumblick. Besonders der Blick über drei Täler hinweg ist imposant. Wehtautal, Saaletal, Unstruttal. Ganz klein der Bergfried an der Neuenburg.





Weiter ging ins Wehtautal. Dort bin ich auf den Mühlenwanderweg gestoßen. Alles was jetzt folgte fällt eigentlich unter die Rubrik Unvernunft. Ohne auch nur einen Augenblick zu zögern folgte ich dem Wanderweg bis Mertendorf, Wethau und bis zur Neuen Welt an der Saale.
Ab da den Saaleradweg bis zur Hennebrücke bei Naumburg. Dort bin ich über die Saale und Linksufrig Richtung Unstrutmündung. Ab dort fährt man entlang der Unstrut entlang Richtung Großjena. Doch aufpassen war hier angesagt. Hier gibt es einige Bekannte Weinberge und Kulturelle Sehenswürdigkeiten. Wie das Steinerne Bilderbuch, das einen Ausflug dort hin immer rechtfertigt. Entsprechend war dort der Andrang.




Ausschnitt aus dem Bilderbuch

Jetzt ging es über die Unstrut nach Kleinjena. Durch Kleinjena hindurch Richtung Großwilsdorf. Ich bin der Landstraße ein paar hundert Meter gefolgt und dann in den Wald abgebogen. Hätte ich mal lieber sein lassen sollen. Warum? Seht selbst.



 



So bin ich dann zu Breitreifen gekommen. Nur paßten die kaum noch durch Gabel und Hinterbau. Irgendwann war schieben angesagt. Die Toten Täler habe ich rechts liegen gelassen. Schließlich sind sie morgen Ziel einer Tour von Udo1 an der ich teilnehme. Es gibt aber dort noch ein paar schöne Wege ins Hasselbachtal und von dort wieder hoch nach Größnitz. Weiter nach Städten. Eigentlich wollte ich weiter nach Burghäßler. Zum Glück hab ich aber ein Blick auf die Uhr riskiert und mußte feststellen das stramm auf den Abend zu ging. Also ab nach Obermöllern dann einen Feldweg Richtung  Pomnitz gefahren. Hier muß ich einen Zeitspung gemacht haben, Kam mir doch ein Krad entgegen dessen Fahrer mit kompletter Wehrmachtsuniform und dazugehörigen Stahlhelm gekleidet war. Da guckt man nicht schlecht. Weiter ging es über Möllern und Fränkenau nach Bad Kösen. Wegen der vorgerückten Stunde habe ich mich für die Schnellste Variante entschieden und das war nun mal die Landstraße. Die B87 nach Kösen unter kriegt man ein ganz schönes Tempo drauf. Wieder rüber über die Saale und am Wehr vorbei Richtung Rudelsburg Einen Blick für irgend etwas hatte ich nicht mehr. Immerhin hatte ich ab Burschenschaftsplatz noch genau 27Km vor mir. Hier noch einen letzten Wald und Wiesenweg nach Freiroda und ab dort entgültig Landstraße nach Hause Vor Meyhen dann doch noch ein Bild das ich mir nicht entgehen lassen wollte. Da gewinnt das Wort Bodenwelle eine ganz andere Bedeutung.





Kurz nach Acht war ich dann auch zu Hause. Mit 94,5Km und 1015Hm war die Tour eigenlich etwas zu lang geraten. Zumal sie so nicht geplant war.
Ich werd mal schauen ob ich nicht Udo1 für die eigentlich geplante Tour nach Auerstedt gewinnen kann. Morgen freu ich mich erst mal auf die Toten Täler.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (11. Mai 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ....
> Kurz nach Acht war ich dann auch zu Hause. Mit 94,5Km und 1015Hm war die Tour eigenlich etwas zu lang geraten. Zumal sie so nicht geplant war.
> Ich wed mal schauen ob ich nicht Udo1 für die eigentlich geplante Tour nach Auerstedt gewinnen kann. Morgen freu ich mich erst mal auf die Toten Täler.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Respekt kasebi,
dann hätten wir uns am Mühlenwanderweg ja fast getroffen.


----------



## Kasebi (12. Mai 2009)

Da ich heute mit Udo1 aus Merseburg und ein paar White Rocker aus WSF die Tour in die Toten Täler bestritten habe, habe ich meinen Senf auch dort zugegeben. Also schaut mal in den Merseburgfred.
Bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo kasebi,
wir sind wieder gut in unserer Heimatorte angekommen.
Deine Tour, die Du heute für uns geführt hast, war einfach grandios. Das ist so eine Tour wie, müsste eigentlich bei trockenem Wetter noch mal gefahren werden. Die Waldabschnitte waren teilweise echt fordernd, bedingt durch die Regenfälle der vergangenen Tage. Werde mir für hinten auf jeden Fall einen neuen Reifen zu legen müssen. Ich hatte an den Anstiegen in den schlammigen Abschnitten kein Gripp mehr gehabt. Also Dein Tourbericht wird sicherlich noch kommen, mir hat die Tour echt viel Spaß bereitet und Du warst ein Klasse Tourguide. Die Tourlänge betrug 47,3 m bei 711 HM. Von Haustür zu Haustür hatte ich also gute 72,5 kmzurück gelegt.
*Alle Bilder hier* wenn sie denn schon gespeichert sind, sonst noch etwas warten.





_(Der Tourguide auf der Thüringenwegumgehung)_




_(erste Rast am Ende des Eselsweges in Steinbrücken)_




_(Auch im Zeitzer Forst gibt es sehr beschauliche Stellen)_









_(Unser Radler hatten wir uns redlich verdient)_




_(Strecke südlicher Teil)_




_(Strecke nördlicher Teil)

_*Video folgt in Kürze*_.
_


----------



## Kasebi (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo allesamt. Heute hatte ich einmal zur Tour eingeladen und die üblichen Verdächtigen waren am Start. Als da sind Udo1, Reinhard1 und Jürgen2. Allesamt Weißenfelser "White Rocker" Bei solch erfahrenen Touri's ist man ja immer gespannt ob die angebotene Route bestehen wird. Treffpunkt war der Haltepunkt Crossen Ort. Ich selbst bin die 10Km dorthin auf eigenen Reifen gerollt so das für mich heute ein Haustür zu Haustür Tour rauskam. Pünktlich trafen meine Mitfahrer ein.
noch eine kurze Begrüßung und schon ging es los. Zuerst flach durch Crossen Richtung Hartmannsdorf. Hier dann wenige Meter auf der B7. In Hartmannsdorf kreuzten wir den neuen Radweg der zum Mühltal führt. Kurz danach ging es zum ersten mal Richtig zur Sache. Erst allmählich dann immer steiler zog der Weg hoch zur Pechleite. Hier hat man einen guten Blick auf den Tagebau Caaschwitz. Wenn man auf dem Rücken weiterfährt kommt man nach Bad Klosterlausnitz. Wir sind aber auf der anderen Seite wieder ins Tal nach Seifartsdorf durch den Ort ging es bis zur Kirche. Da mußten wir hoch. Ab hier waren wir dann auf dem Thüringen Weg. Der Original Weg  rechts hinter der Kirche ist zugewuchert. Also über einen Wiesenweg einen Bogen bis zur Waldkante. Da das gras auch hier immer höher wurde war irgendwann schieben angesagt. Die Waldkante entlang wurde wieder gefahren.




Es ging durch den Wald. Hier machte sich der Regen der letzten Tage zum ersten mal bemerkbar. Immer wieder drehten die Hinterräder durch auf den feuchten Wegen. Auch von der etwas merkwürdigen Ausschilderung des Thüringen Weges konnten sich meine Mitstreiter überzeugen. In schöner und schneller Abfahrt ging es ins festlich geschmückte Gleina. An der Wegseite stand bzw. lag eine riesige Fichte. Hier traf man wohl Vorbereitungen zum Maibaum setzen. Hinter Gleina ging es dann nach Bad Köstritz. Um nicht die stark befahrene B7 zu nutzen Bogen wir am "Heinrich Schütz Haus " links ab. Vorbei an Köstritz wichtigstem Wahrzeichen, der Schwartzbierbrauerei, ging es über die Weiße Elster. Nun mußten wir doch noch parallel zu Bundestraße fahren. Hinterm Bahnhof ein Schlenker durch ein Wohngebiet und dann ein Stück die Landstraße nach Roben. Kurz hinterm Ortsausgang haben wir diese verlassen und sind dem Eselweg nach Steinbrücken gefolgt. Den fahre ich immer wieder gern. Er ist zu jeder Jahreszeit schön. 
Am Ende dieses Weges  kurz vor Steinbrücken haben wir unsere erste wohlverdiente Rast gemacht. Jetzt ging es durch Steinbrücken und in einem weiten Linksbogen zum Zeitzer Forst. Ein Abfahrt die schon im trockenen Zustand alle Aufmerksamkeit forderte war zu meistern. Bei dem Schlamm und den künstlichen Hindernissen gar nicht so einfach. Leider kommt die Steilheit auf den Bildern garnicht so rüber






Jetzt ging es über altbekannte Wege und Pisten erst zum Braupfannenteich und dann über den Übungsplatz. Lediglich ein Schlenker zu einem kleinen Weiher unterbrach die schnelle fahrt auf glatter Piste. Zwischen Cosweda und Dietendorf mußten wir Landstraße nutzen da die Tiere, die Obelix so gerne ißt, den geplanten Trail umgepflügt und somit unpassierbar gemacht haben.Der nachfolgende Waldweg nach Breitenbach verlangte immer wieder alles Geschick um nicht im Schlamm zu enden. Auf einem nachfolgenden Trail mußte der Powerzaun überwunden werden. Elegant wie das Udo1 macht. Oder?



Weiter nach Breitenbach zur Kempe. Das ist eine Wallanlage aus dem 10.Jahrhundert. Der nachfolgende Abschnitt ist etwas schwierig zu beschreiben sind das doch Wege die immer wieder einen Hauptweg kreuzen. Erwähnenswert hier vor allem ein Trail zum Fischteich. Eigentlich selten begangen. Nur heute wahren da zwei Rentner unterwgs. Aber für ein freundliches Hallo und ein Danke machten sie bereitwillig Platz. Schließlich erreichten wir Ossig. Nun hieß es noch mal alle Kraft zusammen nehmen und in einem letzten Anstieg Drosdorf zu erreichen. Hier wurde dann eine ausgiebige Rast in der Gaststätte an der B2 Eingelegt. Currywurst dazu ein Radler oder Weizen. Das tat gut. Nach dem Aufbruch


gab Udo eine Zeit vor. 37 Minuten bis zum Zug. Da es durchs Kuhndorftal immer Bergab ging hatten wir Zeitz schnell erreicht so das Zeit blieb für einen Abstecher von der ehemaligen Berufsschule entlang des Floßgrabens Richtung Bahnhof. Hier trennten sich unsere Wege Meine Mitfahrer warteten auf ihren Zug und ich fuhr über Kretzschau nach Hause. Dort hatte ich dann 68Km und 835Hm auf dem Tacho. Insgesamt eine schöne Tour mit tollen Begleitern die ich immer wieder so fahren würde.
die nächste gemeinsame Tour kommt bestimmt bald.
Bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo kasebi,
hier das Video zu unserer gestrigen Tour.


----------



## Kasebi (25. Mai 2009)

Mist! Udo war schneller. Aber nach dem mein Familienschef mir Bescheid gegeben hat das das Leben nicht nur aus biken besteht, mußte ich halt die liegengebliebene Arbeit in Haus,Hof und Garten nachholen. Und so bin ich gestern erst wieder zu einer richtigen Tour gekommen. Also schnell nach Weißenborn und von dort vorbei an der Osterquelle Richtung Pötewitz. Von dort aus bin ich weiter durch einen Wiesengrund nach Walpernhain. Diesen Weg sind wir bei unserer Teamtour im Herbst schon gefahren. Und da hat er allen gut gefallen. Nur jetzt ist er total zugewachsen





Es bestätigt sich immer wieder. Nichts ist so Kräftezehrend wie die Fahrt über eine Wiese.
Von Walpernhain ging es weiter über Etzdorf nach Crossen. Der Feldweg den wir im Herbst kurz vor Etzdorf links weg Richtung Rosental gefahren sind ist jetzt Asphaltiert. Sicherlich gut für die Landwirtschaft. Aber irgendwie verlieren dadurch Landschaften und Wege ihren Charakter. Ich wollte jedoch einen anderen Weg fahren. Also durch Etzdorf durch Richtung Eisenberg und am Ortsausgang links weg. Hier kannte ich schon zwei Abfahrten. Eine nach Rauda und eine nach Hartmannsdorf. Und beide schön. Aber da gab es noch eine dritte. Der Teiskerweg. Das ist eine schnelle Abfahrt auf Schottriger Piste wo man besonders im zweiten teil das Bike laufen lassen kann. Mann landet am Ortsausgang von Crossen. Hier hatte ich dann die Idee über Bad Köstritz und den Eselsweg nach Steinbrücken zu fahren. Ich wollte unbedingt durchs Borntal nach Pohlitz runter. Gesagt getan. Der Einstieg ins Borntal geht über eine Koppel. Leider war die mit Pferden besetzt. Auch die danebenliegende Wiese war wegen frischem Heu nicht zu befahren. Also auf der Straße Richtung Silbitz bis zu einer Obstplantage und dann an der Wiesenkante entlang. Da wo der Weidezaun aufhörte sah ich dann meinen Weg. Aber fast nicht zu erreichen. Trennte mich doch ein mindestens zwei Meter breiter Brennesselstreifen Vom Weg. Wieder bergan und dann die Straße runter? Nie. Also Augen zu und durch. Es hat sich gelohnt. Unbedingt. Wer diesen Weg fahren kann der fahre ihn. Leider hat mich ein mein Fotoapperat etwas im Stich gelassen. So das nur wenige Bilder brauchbar sind. Und die mußte ich leider auch noch weit "beschneiden" um die ins Fotoalbum zu bekommen. Diese rund 2Kilometer waren jeden Kilometer Umweg auf Asphalt wert.













Von Pohlitz bin ich weiter nach Caaschwitz und Seifartsdorf. Ab hier den Thüringenweg bis zur Schutzhütte oberhalb von Rauda. Geradeaus weiter auf einem Plattenweg. Irgendwan hatte ich das nervige plup plup, plup plup von Vorder-und Hinterrad an jeder Kante satt. Also den nächsten Weg rechts rein und glück gehabt.Es war der Weg zur Schössermühle Die dritte schnelle und schöne Abfahrt an diesem Tag. Und da die Zeit schon ganz schön fortgeschritten war bin ich dann vom Mühltal auf kürzestem Weg nach Hause. Insgesamt hatte ich auf meinem HAC4 am Ende 64,8Km und 775 Hm. Das ist der Vorteil des Alleinefahrens: Keine vorgegebene Route und spontane Entscheidungen. Das macht Spaß. Andererseits wünscht man sich solche Abfahrten und Wege wie ich sie heute hatte dann doch wieder mit Freunden zu fahren. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (3. Juni 2009)

Bin gerade von meiner Tour zurück. Es waren 108Km und 1400Hm. Davon fast 60Km gegen den Wind. Und der Wiesenweg Anteil war heute auch sehr hoch. Ich bin so was von KO. Deswegen schreib ich erst morgen einen Tourenbericht.
Also bis dann


----------



## Kasebi (4. Juni 2009)

Moin Leute
Hier wie angekündigt ein Tourenbericht. Nachdem ich gestern frei hatte hab ich mich kurzfristig zu einer Tour entschieden. Ziel: Das Saaletal. Also rauf aufs Bike und los. Und schon nach wenigen Metern war klar. Das wird nicht ganz so leicht wie gedacht. Bließ mir doch ein eisiger und ziemlich böiger Wind direckt von vorn entgegen. Es ging über Weißenborn, Stolzenhain, Kleinhelmsdorf nach Haardorf. Hier ein erster Halt und die Ärmlinge noch unter die Jacke gezogen. Ich fror da noch erbärmlich. Weiter einen schönen Weg nach Großgestewitz. Durch den Ort durch und auf der Hauptstraße Richtung Löbitz. Unmittelbar am Ortsausgang geht links ein Weg rein. Das ist ein Wiesenweg entlang des nördlichen Steinbach. Der Erste von vielen die ich heute noch fahren sollte. Dieser endete kurz vor Beuditz. Durch Beuditz und Wettaburg ging es jetzt. Hinter Wettaburg, dort wo die Straße im rechten Winkel weg macht gerade hoch und am Rastplatz nach links. Über der angrenzenden Wiese hatte ich letztens die Gelegenheit ein Naturschauspiel zu beobachten. Kreisten doch dort sieben! Rote Milane in relativ niedrieger Höhe und ließen sich nicht stören. Hinter Neidschütz ging es links einen Weg kurz über eine Wiese und dann durch ein Waldstück nach Janisroda. Endlich mal ein Stück windgeschützt fahren bevor es wieder auf einem Wiesenweg voll gegen den Wind ging. Ich bin dann durch Janisroda, über die B88 und durch Heiligenkreuz. Am Ortsausgang geht -Oder sollte ich besser sagen Ging ein Weg durchs Mittelholz Richtung Flemmingen



Mit etwas Fantasie sieht man den Weg noch. Bekannter und öfters benutzt ist dort der Weg von Löbschütz nach Flemmingen. Dort wo ich diesen kreuzte bin ich weiter Richhtung Mordtal. Eine schöne Abfahrt die in den Geiersberg Rundweg mündet.



Jetzt ging es nocheinmal Bergan auf den Platten ehe ich dann Entgültig ins Saaletal abgefahren bin. Man landet schließlich an der Rückmauer der Landeschule Kloster Pforta. Fährt man nach links kommt man zum Laden des Landesweingutes. Für Weinliebhaber eine sehr gute Adresse. Ich bin allerdings nachrechts um diese Mauer herum. An einem Rastplatz ging es kurz steil bergab und dann nach links. Hier muß man Obacht geben sonst landet man ganz schnell in der kleinen Saale. Weiter ging es zum Fischhaus. Einst ein Geheimtipp ist dort seit der Verlegung des Saaleradweges auf die rechtsseitige Dammkrone nur noch Massenabfertigung. Eigentlich reichte das heute aber ich hatte ja Zeit und fühlte mich trotz Wind noch gut. Also rüber über die Saale und vor zu den Weinberghäuser. Dann ging es über den Laasen Richtung Langer Berg



Hier hatte ich nun alles zusammen Ein kräftiger Anstieg, Wiese und wie schon die ganze Zeit den Wind von vorn. Und der wurde schlimmer je höher ich kam. Auf dem Langen Berg war es kaum zu aushalten. Also so schnell wie möglich durch die Toten Töler nach Stedten. Man sollte aber schaun wohin man fährt . Der Weg den ich nahm Endete auf Heuwiesen die sich Terassenförmig bis zum Hasselbach hinzogen. Dort angekommen folgte ich diesem bis ich wieder den Weg nach Stedten erreichte. Hier wollte ich einen auf jeder Karte eingezeichneten Weg nach Burgheßler folgen. Der Weg ließ sich auch ganz gut an. Aber was dan folgte Seht selbst



Dazu kam das auf der Kuppe bei den Windrädern in derart böigen Wind fahren kaum noch möglich war. Jetzt reichte es mir doch und so bin ich nach Obermöllern abgefahren.Von dort bin Landstraße nach Pomnitz. Das erste mal heute mit Rückenwind. Weiter zur B88. Diese mußte ich ein Stück fahren was durch den Seitenwind sehr unangenehm war. Aber bald kam schon der Abzweig Richtung Himmelreich Eine schnelle Asphaltabfahrt bis zum Wald oberhalb von Stendorf. Dort folgt man einen Weg bis zur Gaststätte Himmelreich. Gleich dahinter geht der Geologische Pfad los. Unbedingt da lang fahren. Man kommt nach wenigen Metern an einen Aussichtspunkt der Superlative.



Das Bild bietet nur einen kleinen Ausschnit vom Blick den man überdas Saaleknie bzw Eck hat. Da drüben auf diese Seite der Saale mußte ich noch. Also runter ins Tal und auf dem Saaleradweg hoch zum Burschenschaftsplatz. Jetzt die Straße Richtung Saaleck wieder runter . Gleich bei den ersten Häusern geht links eine Staße rein deren Pflasterung man die Jahrhunderte ansieht. Es ist der Weg nach Rödigen und weiter nach Kaatschen. Ich bin diesesmal aber hoch nach Kreipitsch und Crölpa Löbschütz. Dort traf ich ihn.



Am Montag in Parchim gestartet wollte er nach Jena zu seiner Schwester und dann weiter bis Sonnabend vormittag nach Augsburg. Keine Ahnung wie er das schaffen wollte. Und das mit einem Monstermäßig bepackten Bike. Für mich ging jetzt meine Fahrt über Leißlau, Kleingestewitz nach Crauschwitz. Ab dort bin ich über den ehemaligen Bahndamm nach Molau und Aue (nicht im Erzgebirge). Dann ging es nach Sckölen und eine Feldweg weiter nach Seiselitz und von dort nach Kaynsberg. Zum Schluß noch den Weg von Goldschau nach Kleinhelmsdoerf und ab da Retour nach Droyßig. Wäre der Wind nicht gewesen wäre ein perfekter Tourentag  herausgekommen. Aber auch so war das ein Tag wie ich sie nicht missen möchte. Es hat sich auchgezeigt das man bei geschickter Routenwal im Einzugsbereich der Wehtau locker eine 40-50Km lange abwechslungsreiche Runde zusammenstellen kann. Heute ist erst mal Ruhetag und Morgen entscheidet das Wetter was ich mache
Also bis dann


----------



## Udo1 (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo Kasebi,
tolle Tour, die Du gemacht hast. Einige Wege auf Deinen Fotos sind auch mir sehr bekannt vorgekommen. Ich kann es durchaus nachvollziehen wir es Dir danach gegangen ist. 
Ich werde am Sonntag mal schnell von Merseburg zum Brocken düsen, mit noch zwei Begleitern aus Merseburg. Diesmal aber mit Trekkingrad, also aufgepasst es sind 201 Jahre unterwegs. Ich hoffe das der angekündigte Regen für Sonntag ausbleibt und Wind aus Richtung West können wir überhaupt nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## Kasebi (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute 
Heute warn es 103Km und 1086Hm. Ach und ein kapitaler Sturz. So richtig Stuntmäßig über den Lenker. Und das an einer Stelle wo eigentlich nichts passieren kann. Passiert ist ja auch nichts weiter. Außer: Die Jacke ist schmutzig, die Hose hat ein Loch, das Knie 'ne Schotterflechte und der Lenker ist linksseitig irgentwie Tiefgezogen. Zum Glück hatte ich ja nur noch 15KM leichte Radwege vor mir. Werde mich also morgen in die Spur machen und mir einen neuen Lenker besorgen. Aber wie gesagt. Passiert ist nichts. Tourenbericht giebts wieder morgen.
Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo Kasebi,
habe mit Freude gelesen, dass Du am 11.07. mit dabei bist. Werde Reinhard1 nochmal auf diesen Termin hin informieren, vielleicht kommt er ja auch noch mit, dann wären vom Team 4 Mann mit dabei.


----------



## Udo1 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo kasebi,
wo ist denn Dein Bericht von der 56 km Tour in  Bad Goisern? Habe bei den Jenaern gelesen, dass es echt hart war?


----------



## Missfitter (28. Juli 2009)

Ich will am WE mit einigen eine Spaßtour nach Naumburg machen. Wie kommt man denn jetzt durch oder über Bad Kösen. Sind die Brücken noch gesperrt?


----------



## Udo1 (30. Juli 2009)

Missfitter schrieb:


> Ich will am WE mit einigen eine Spaßtour nach Naumburg machen. Wie kommt man denn jetzt durch oder über Bad Kösen. Sind die Brücken noch gesperrt?


Hallo,
im Anhang eine Möglichkeit der Umgehung für MTB.
Ansonsten hast Du ja Dein Garmin.


----------



## Missfitter (2. August 2009)

Danke. Wir sind natürlich von Naumburg über die Rudelsburg zurück. Das war für die meisten eine ganz schöne Quälerei. Der Anstieg hinter der Rudelsburg ist ein richtig schöner Spaßhügel zum Üben.


----------



## Udo1 (2. August 2009)

Missfitter schrieb:


> Danke. Wir sind natürlich von Naumburg über die Rudelsburg zurück. Das war für die meisten eine ganz schöne Quälerei. Der Anstieg hinter der Rudelsburg ist ein richtig schöner Spaßhügel zum Üben.


Also hatte ihr eine schöne entspannte Tour hinter euch gebracht.


----------



## Udo1 (3. August 2009)

@Kasebi,
habe gerade Deinen Bericht vom Seifen Marathon bei den Jenaern gelesen.
Respekt, hoffentlich hast Du Dich inzwischen wieder erholt.
Im Video habe ich Dich leider nicht ausmachen können, wahrscheinlich bist Du den Hang runter gefahren.


----------



## Kasebi (3. August 2009)

Udo der Rad n Roller mit dem blauen bike auf dem kurzen Schnipsel das bin ich. Auch wenn es schon blöde Kommentare gegeben hat. Die Seilheit kommt leider nicht so rüber.Aber es ist um einiges steiler und technischer als als zum Beispiel die Abfahrt im Zeitzer Forst die wir auf unserer Tour gefahren sind


----------



## black arrow zz (14. August 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

habe mich lange hier nicht gemeldet weil ich halt auch selten in Zeitz war die letzten Wochen. Aber ich hab jetzt 3 Wochen Urlaub. Wäre schön, wenn ich mich mal einer Tour bei Euch anschliessen könnte. Habt Ihr schon was vor?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (14. August 2009)

Hallo Heiko
Schön das es dich noch giebt. Also Montag Nachmittag und Mittwoch Nachmittag hätte ich Zeit wenn sich bei uns auf Arbeit nichts tut. Da könnten wir doch durch den droyßiger und Zeitzer Forst eine Runde drehen. Ich werde Dir via PN meine Telefonnummer schicken. Kannst mich ja mal Sonnabend oder Sonntag zwischen 18:00 und 20:00 anrufen. Ein Termin läßt sich da besser absprechen.
Also bis dann
Gruß 
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (16. August 2009)

Hallo allesamt
Nach dem ich mir nach Seiffen eine kurze Auszeit gegönnt hatte, hab ich dann unter der Woche das heimische Revier nur zu Trainingszwecken unsicher gemacht. Gestern nun bin ich dann die erste größere Tour gefahren. Es war die Tour die demnächst in Zusammenwirken mit Udo1 als Dienstagstour anbieten will. Deswegen werde ich heute noch nicht allzuviel verraten. Nur soviel: Sie führt von Haynsburg über den Zeitzer Forst, das Mühltal, den Zeitzgrund nach Stadtroda. Sie ist Ca 50Km lang und hat Ca1000Hm. Klingt nicht viel,ist aber durch einen nicht geringen Anteil an Wurzelwegen nicht zu unterschätzen. Im Zeitzgrund war ich schon am überlegen die Tour ein wenig zu entschärfen. Aber wir sind so denke ich alle nicht umsonst Mountenbiker geworden.Also fahre ich sie so wie geplant. Nur eine Empfehlung möchte ich hier sofort aussprechen. Wer das Eisenberger Mühltal kennt weiß um das Wochenendchaos das hier tobt. Spaziergänger,Touren und Gelegenheitsradler und leider auch immer mehr Autos. Also nach möglichkeit die Fahrstraße meiden. Wenn ihr aber mit dem MTB dort hin fahrt dann folgt konsequent dieser Ausschilderung



Das ist Teil des Thüringen Weges und der Zieht sich entlang des gesamten Mühltales. Und obwohl meißt nie mehr als 100 Meter von der Fahrstraße weg trifft dort kaum Leute. Gestern zB nicht mal ein Dutzend. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob ihr von Weißenborn oder von Kursdorf aus ins Tahl fahrt. Ihr kommt auch von diesem Weg an jede der Mühlengaststätten. Dazu kommt das dieser Weg richtig Spaß macht. Immer wiedermal Wurzelpisten und Trailabschnitte. 








Leider ist es nun mal so das ich derartige Abschnitte lieber fahre als zu fotografieren. Und so hat man wie immer nichtdie richtigen Fotos zur hand. Und dazu kommt das ich wenn es um solche Sachen geht eh nie übers Knipsstadium hinaus gekommen bin.
Zum Schluß noch ein Foto für die DH Spötter Was stimmt an dem Foto nicht?




Ganz schön steil!Was?

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (18. August 2009)

Hallo Leute 
Ich habe heut zusammen mit Misfitter eine kleine Trainingsrunde zwischen Jena und Neuengönna gedreht. Es macht immer wieder Spaß mit ihr zu fahren. Sie glaubt zwar ständig das Gegenteil behaupten zu müssen. Aber da muß man zum Glück nicht auf sie hören.
Übrigens war gestern bei mir der24.12. Man beachte das neue Spielzeug am Lenker.



Nie wieder verfahren lautet ab jetzt die Devise. Nie wieder? Aber doch nur wenn man sich stur an die Abbiegehinweise hält. Sonst steht man mitten in der Prärie bzw im Unterholz,wie eben heute,hofft das die angedeutete Pfadspur einen wieder auf den richtigen Weg führt. Mit Garmin geht das leichter. Man muß nur wissen wie. Aber das krieg ich auch noch raus. 
Also bis zur nächsten, ab jetzt GPS unterstützten, Tour. Das Teil wird mich aber bestimmt nicht daran hintern spontan neue Wege zu probieren. Dafür bin ich viel zu neugierig und stehe nun mal ganz gern im Unterholz.
Bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (19. August 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> .... Übrigens war gestern bei mir der24.12. Man beachte das neue Spielzeug am Lenker. Nie wieder verfahren lautet ab jetzt die Devise..... Also bis zur nächsten, ab jetzt GPS unterstützten, Tour. ..... Kasebi


Sieht toll aus das neue Teil, na dann bin ich mal auf Deine Tracks aus dem Grenzgebiet gespannt


----------



## black arrow zz (20. August 2009)

Gestern hat es endlich mal geklappt mit einer schnuppertour mit kasebi durch den droyssiger forst. war ganz schön auch wenns für kasebi sicher eher wie nen kindergeburtstag war. ich hab ja noch reichlich 2 wochen urlaub. würde mich freuen, wenn es noch mit einer weiteren tour klappt

gruss heiko


----------



## Kasebi (22. August 2009)

Hallo BA-ZZ mach dich man nicht kleiner als du bist. Bei deiner größe geht das ja sowieso nicht. Und im übertragenen Sinn hast du das auch nicht nötig. Es war ein sehr angenehmes fahren mit dir. Mal in Ruhe diese Strecke zu fahren war richtig schön. Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour. Dienstag bin ich mit dabei in der Dübener Heide. Wir würden da in Zeitz um 8:07 Uhr starten. Wegen der Fahrkarte schließen wir uns noch mal mit Udo kurz. Fahren da  wohl mit dem SA Ticket.
Bis Dienstag dann 
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (28. August 2009)

Hallo Leute 
Gestern war ich auf Tour im Eichsfeld. Nach anderthalb Jahren hat es nun endlich geklappt. Einen größeren Tourbericht hab ich hier rein geschrieben:
Forum Thüringer Wald,Harz und Kyffhäuser
Thread Eichsfelder MTBer gesucht!!!
Viel Spaß beim lesen
Bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (20. Oktober 2009)

Nach dem ich in den letzten Wochen das heimische Revier doch ziemlich vernachlässigt habe war ich am Wochenende dort mal wieder unterwegs. Nicht das ich nicht biken war.Aber das waren größere Wochenendtouren im benachbarten "Ausland" Thüringen und Sachsen. Ach ja und auf dem Brocken im Wind wehende Bikes beobachten. Und bis auf einige tückisch glatte Holzstege war fast alles fahrbar. Bis auf die Wege bzw Trails rechts und links des Himmelsgrundes. Dort haben die Wildschweine ganze Arbeit geleistet und die naturbelassenenWege umgeackert. Da war auf hunderten von Metern schieben angesagt. Trotzz alledem hab ich eine schöne Runde zusammenbekommen. Und wie ich schon mit Udo besprochen hab ich sie am 7.11. (erster Sonnabend im WP) als Brustgurtfahrertour angeboten.
Das werden ungefähr 45Km mit Ca 800Hm. Start ist in Crossen a.d. Elster um 9:15. Steht auch in den Fahrgemeinschaften
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (21. Oktober 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ... Und wie ich schon mit Udo besprochen hab ich sie am 7.11. (erster Sonnabend im WP) als Brustgurtfahrertour angeboten.
> Das werden ungefähr 45Km mit Ca 800Hm. Start ist in Crossen a.d. Elster um 9:15. Steht auch in den Fahrgemeinschaften
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hallo Kasebi,
habe mich gerade eingetragen. Bis jetzt sieht es noch gut aus mit der Teilnahme.
Starten  werde ich um 07:36 Uhr mit der DB von Merseburg aus und dann ab 08:12 Uhr von WSF nach Zeitz. In Zeitz wäre dann um 09:04 Uhr Abfahrt nach Crossen Ort. Eintreffen am Haltepunkt Crossen/Ort 09:14 Uhr.
Kasebi, schick mir mal bitte den Track, Du hast ja MagicMaps Thüringen, oder?


----------



## Kasebi (21. Oktober 2009)

Den Track kriegst du am Sonntag abendoder am Montag früh. Ich will am Wochenende noch mal schauen was in der Nähe des Zeitzer forstes machbar ist. Ich schicke ans WP Team nächste Woche noch mal ne Erinnerungs PN.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (26. Oktober 2009)

Gestern hab ich das schöne Wetter genutz um endlich mal wieder eine ausgewachsene Tour in der näheren Umgebung zu fahren. Wetter mäßig hatte ich Glück. Kein Regen und ab und an schien sogar die Sonne. Also rauf auf's Bike und auf dem schnellsten Weg nach Crossen. Ich wollte die Tour abkurven die ich mit den Brustgurtfahrern fahren will. Im Droyßiger Wald noch schnell einen Trail mitgenommen. Denn wenn diesen Winter wieder die Feuerholzconnection zu schlägt ist er wohl auch verloren. Plötzlich lautes knattern. Eine Quadgang pflügte hemmungslos durch's Unterholz. Da beschwere sich noch mal einer über Mountainbiker. Ab Cosweda über den Elsterradweg nach Crossen, dort noch schnell am Weißen Roß vorbeigeschaut (wegen der Öffnungszeiten).  Schnell die TracBack Funktion am GPS aktiviert und los gings. Ich wollte über den Brendelsberg zur Etzdofer Höhe. Leider war dieser Weg mit Maschendraht gesperrt. Also einen neuen Weg gesucht. Der erwies sich als genauso schön und anstrengend. Vorbei an einem Grabhügel ging es zum Triebengrund




Jetzt kam ein Abschnit den ich in diesem Jahr schon des öfteren gefahren bin. Hier mal zwei Bilder als Appetithäppchen








Für mich die schönste Variante um ins Mühltal zu kommen. Im Mühltal hab ich die Fahrstraße gemieden und bin auf dem Thüringenweg bis zur Schössersmühle. Ab hier bin ich dann das Lange Tal hoch zum Sandberg. Dabei hatte ich ein Stück zu schieben weil das Hinterrad, mit Schlamm zugesetzt, duchdrehte. Vom Sandberg runter giebts eine schöne Abfahrt zurück ins Tal. Ich bin auf der rechten Seite der Rauda bis zur Meuschkensmühle gefahren. Hier lebte einst der stärkste Mnn der Welt: Milo Barus.





Ob der die von mir verdrückte Bockwurst als Kraftspender akzeptiert hätte? Weiter ging es um Weißenborn herum nach Tautenhain und von durch den Himmelsgrund nach Reichartsdorf und Eleonorental. Dann rechts weg und steil bergan zu einer Gartenanlage und durch den Wald. Dieser Weg führt als Herrenweg über den Eichberg. Rechts am Horizont sieht man die A4. In Fahrtrichtung die Schornteine von Gera Langenberg. Und links im Tal Bad Köstritz. Dieses sollte ich von Dürrenberg aus in schöner und schneller Abfahrt erreichen. Jetzt über die Elster und zum zweiten Teil meiner Tour übergegangen. Ich wollte den Schafgraben hoch nach Steinbrücken. Zuvor noch ein Schlenker durch den Robener Grund. Der Hat sich gelohnt wie man hier sehen kann.





Nur das Verbotsschild störte den Eindruck etwas. Dann weiter zum Schafgraben und  durch diesen nach Steinbrücken.





 Hier bin ich durchs Borntal wieder runter. Wenn ihr euch fragt warum dieser Schlenker dann kann ich euch nur soviel sagen das man im Borntal keinen Tropfen Schweiß bereut den man vergossen hat um hier her zu kommen.





Ein Sommerbild vom Borntal
In Pohlitz bin ich gleich wieder bergan über den Wachtelberg zur Silbitzer Straße. Hätt ich mir ersparen können. Es war eine einzige Plackerei und fast nur zu schieben. Und man steht dann nur wenige hundert Meter vom Einstieg ins Borntal entfernt auf der Sibitzer Straße. Die Abfahrt hat mich dann für meine Mühen ein wenig entschädigt. Von Silbitz aus ging es nochmals bergan um den Forstberg herum nach Tauchlitz. Ab Tauchlitz direkt entlang der Elster nach Crossen. Jetzt hatte ich meine Tour eigentlich beendet. Immer wieder bin ich überrascht von den Möglichkeiten die es hier zum biken giebt So wie ich nach Crossen gekommen bin ging es jetzt nach Hause. Zum Schluß hatte ich 63Km und 1115Hm auf dem GPS. Das deckte sich in etwa mit dem was mir der HAC4 anzeigte. Ich freue mich euch diese Tour am 7.11. so wie sie jetzt steht (außer Wachtelberg) präsentieren zu können.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (26. Oktober 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ....Zum Schluß hatte ich 63Km und 1115Hm auf dem GPS. Das deckte sich in etwa mit dem was mir der HAC4 anzeigte. Ich freue mich euch diese Tour am 7.11. so wie sie jetzt steht (außer Wachtelberg) präsentieren zu können.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


@Kasebi,
habe den Track erhalten sieht gut aus.


----------



## Kasebi (8. November 2009)

So nun will ich mal einen kleinen Bericht meiner gestrigen Tour abliefern. Der Tag war ja reccht sonnig und so hab ich mich entschlossen eine größere Runde zu drehen. Ich wollte bis Auerstedt und dann weiter sehen. Also erst mal über Weißenborn und Stolzenhain nach Kleinhelmsdorf. Von dort aus weiter Richtung Haardorf. Und das auf mehr oder weniger Asphalt. In einer Kurve hätte es mich fast gelegt als der Hinterradreifen wegknickte. Kaum noch Luft drinn. So bin ich aber nicht losgefahren. Also Luftpumpe raus und frisch ans Werk. Mal sehen wie lange das hält? Es hielt die gesamte Tour. Von Haardorf ging über einen Feldweg nach Großgestewitz. Hier hatte ich fast eine Kollision mit der dortigen Feuerwehr. Die hatten ihr Löschfahrzeug Quer auf dem Weg geparkt. Aus der Richtung aus der ich kam hatten sie absolut niemanden erwartet. Weiter ging es über Beuditz, Wettaburg, Neidschütz nach Janisroda. Es giebt da ein paar schöne Wege und Flecken die sich abzufahren lohnen. Zwar kein großes Kino aber allemal eine Tour wert. Jetzt auf Asphalt bis Freiroda.Von dort geht ein schöner Weg zur Rudelsburg bzw zum Denkmal der Corpsstudenten.Von dort hat man immer wieder einen schönen Blick auf beide Burgen





Ich bin dann die Straße runter nach Saaleck und gleich am Ortseingang nach links entlang einer Gutsmauer. Das nasse Laub ließ den Weg ganz schön tückisch werden. Immer wieder wegrutschen. So war kein flüssiges fahren möglich. Aber im Gegensatz zu dem was noch folgen sollte war das aber die reinste Erholung. Über Rödigen und dann entlang der bahntrasse ging es weiter nach Unterneusulza. Und weiter vorbei an Sonnendorf Richtung



 

Die machten ihren Namen alle Ehre. Denn die Sonne schien den ganzen Tag. Und dort wo es auch noch Windgeschütz war, war es richtig warm. Nun runter zur Emsenmühle und entlang des Emsenbaches auf einem Radweg nach Auerstedt. Und immer wieder Schautafeln. Immerhin fanden hier die Gefechte der Doppelschlacht von Jena und Auerstedt (1806) statt. Am Auerstedter Haltepunkt sollte mir dieser Kollege



 

helfen eine Entscheidung zu treffen. Aber er war zu sehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt. Es ging darum ob ich Richtung Norden oder Richtung Süden fahren sollte. Ich hab mich für den Süden Entschieden. Laut Karte freies und offenes Ackerland bis Eberstedt und weiter nach Schmiedehausen. Und genau so sahen die Wege aus. Klebriger zäher Schlamm ohne Ende.





Das hier ist dann auch noch von der harmloseren Sorte Mein Bike wurde mit jedem Meter schwerer und schwerer





Aber irgentwann hatte ich es geschafft und war in Schmiedehausen gelandet. Den Schlenker durch den dortigen Wald hätte ich mir sparen können landete ich doch wieder auf der Straße nach Camburg. In Camburg hatte ich dann ein eher unschönes Erlebnis. Da pöpelten mich einige Jugendliche auf Grund meines schlammigen Bikes voll. Ich hab sie ignoriert und hab mir nicht meine gute Laune verderben lassen.In Wonnitz konnte ich dann den Sonnenuntergang beobachten





Also Licht ans Rad und weiter Immerhin hatte ich noch mindestens 20Km vor mir. Trotzdem konnte ich mir den einen oder anderen Schlenker nicht verkneifen. Denn mit zunehmender Dunkelheit ist das fahren auf Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenwegen ein ganz anderes Erlebnis Und erst ab Seiselitz bin ich auf Straße und Wirtschaftswege ausgewichen. Nach 9 Stunden und 94Km mit 1393Hm war ich auch wieder zu Hause. Es war eine Tour die ich an einem sonnigen Sommertag gar so nicht fahren möchte. Denn dann wird mann zwischen Auerstedt und Schmiedehausen ohne die Möglichkeit auf Schatten gegrillt trotz dem wede ich sie mit der einen oder anderen Variante mal wiederholen.
Also bis dann
 Kasebi
Und heute war ich im Zeitzer Forst unterwegs. Immerhin 2,5Stunden was 10WP Punkte einbrachte.


----------



## Kasebi (8. November 2009)

Jetzt hab ich doch glatt vergessen den GPS Track eizufügen. Denn die Tour lohnt allemal.


----------



## Kasebi (29. November 2009)

Auf meiner heutigen Hausrunde hatte ich ein sehr unangenehmes Erlebnis. Da kam mir ein offensichtlich streunender Schäferhund entgegen. Da ich zu Hunden ein mehr als gespantes Verhältnis habe schrillten in mir sämtliche Alarmglocken. Zumal der schnurstracks auf mich zu kam. Doch plötzlich bog der scharf in's Unterholz ab. Erst wütendes Gekläff dann auf einmal schmerzerfülltes Jaulen. Und ein mit eingezogenem Schwanz flüchtender Hund. Dann sah ich noch kurz den Grund. Der war auf eine am Wegesrand stehende Rotte Wildschweine gestoßen. Keine Ahnung was die am hellerlichten Tag aus der Deckung gelockt oder vertrieben hat. Ich möchte gar nicht darüber Nachdenken was passiert wäre  wenn ich auf die gestoßen wäre. Trotzdem werde ich weiterhin meine Runden durch die heimischen Wälder drehen
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo allesamt. 
Nach einer sehr stressigen Woche war ich heute mal mit meiner Frau unterwegs. Ski fahren war angesagt. Und zwiespältig die Eindrücke. Auf der einen Seite hat es auf Grund des schönen Winterwetters riesigen Spaß gemacht draußen Unterwegs zu sein. Auf der anderen Seite machte das Ski fahren dann doch nicht so richtig Spaß. Es lag einfach zu wenig Schnee. Dabei hatte ich gehofft das die Menge reichen würde. Dem war leider nicht so. Immer wieder schrammten wir über Wurzel und Steine. Und so haben wir das ganze nach 1,5 Stunden abgebrochen.Naja sind nach der eher Spärlichen Woche noch 6 WP Punkte rausgesprungen. Jetzt noch die nächsten drei Tage überstehen und dann wird ,wenn das Wetter mitspielt noch mal Ordentlich zugeschlagen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (20. Dezember 2009)

Kasebi schrieb:


> .....Es lag einfach zu wenig Schnee. Dabei hatte ich gehofft das die Menge reichen würde. Dem war leider nicht so. Immer wieder schrammten wir über Wurzel und Steine.....wenn das Wetter mitspielt noch mal Ordentlich zugeschlagen.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hallo Kasebi,
kann ich ja fast gar nicht glauben, da du ja schon zu den fast Thüringern zählst, sollte doch eigentlich bei euch Schnee satt liegen. Reinhard1 berichtete gerade in WSF so um die 10 cm gut für Langlauf, er war heute wieder unterwegs und spurte die Piste um Leißling. 
Nun dann noch ein paar schöne Tage bis zum Fest und nach den Feiertagen die Kalorien wieder ordentlich verbennen.


----------



## Kasebi (20. Dezember 2009)

Da waren die Woche über schon jede Menge Spaziergänger unterwegs und haben alles "Zertrampelt" Dazu Gekieste oder vom Forst zerwühlte Wege. Steine und Totholz.  Da ist kein vernüftiges gleiten möglich. 
Und da die Ski auch nicht billig waren haben wir uns entschieden bei nächster Gelegenheit in den Harz oder auf den Thüringer Kamm zu fahren.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (30. Dezember 2009)

@Kasebi,
wie sieht es bei Dir in der Region aus, bei mir ist heute kein Fahren möglich. Mal sehen ob es Morgen zur Silvestertour in Weißenfels besser wird.


----------



## Kasebi (30. Dezember 2009)

Hier ist es nicht anders. Alles unfahrbar. Das Wetter ist diesen Winter gegen mich. Jedesmal wenn ich frei habe ist Sch*** wetter.
Na mal sehen wie es morgen ist. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## black arrow zz (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jungs, wollte heute mal versuchen, wie es sich so auf Schnee fährt. Bin ja zugegeben eher ein Schön-Wetter-Biker ab 20 Grad aufwärts 

Ging aber im Prinzip prima....Temperatur war so um die 0 Grad und da wo der Schnee festgefahren war hatte ich guten Grip. Allerdings hinter Zeitz auf dem Elsterradweg ging dann nicht mehr viel. Der war nur noch zu erahnen und durch 15 cm hohen lockeren Schnee hat es dann doch nicht so viel Spass gemacht. Zumindest war ich mal 1,5 Stunden auf dem Bike.....guter Anfang*g.

Hier noch paar Bilder dazu


----------



## Udo1 (3. Januar 2010)

black arrow zz schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, wollte heute mal versuchen, wie es sich so auf Schnee fährt. Bin ja zugegeben eher ein Schön-Wetter-Biker ab 20 Grad aufwärts
> 
> Ging aber im Prinzip prima....Temperatur war so um die 0 Grad und da wo der Schnee festgefahren war hatte ich guten Grip. Allerdings hinter Zeitz auf dem Elsterradweg ging dann nicht mehr viel. Der war nur noch zu erahnen und durch 15 cm hohen lockeren Schnee hat es dann doch nicht so viel Spass gemacht. Zumindest war ich mal 1,5 Stunden auf dem Bike.....guter Anfang*g.
> 
> Hier noch paar Bilder dazu


Beneide Dich unendlich. Ernähre mich zur Zeit von Imodium akut und schwarzen Tee, sowie Zwieback und Weißbrot. Hoffe doch, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen in den Schnee kann.


----------



## black arrow zz (3. Januar 2010)

dann wünsche ich mal gute besserung


----------



## Kasebi (3. Januar 2010)

Udo und krank? Man möchte es gar nicht glauben. Ich schließe mich BA-ZZ an und wünsche Dir gute Besserung
Ich war heute in Annaburg. Zum ersten mal das ich erlebe das dort fast doppelt so viel Schnee liegt wie bei uns.SKi kann man aber jetzt auch hier fahren. Ich muß mich allerdings heute und morgen zurückhalten. Am Dienstag mach ich in Jena eine LD. Dann werden wir wieder zuschlagen.
Mal sehen Biken werde ich die Woche auch mal probieren. Denn Schnee ist für mich mit das schönste was wo giebbet.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2010)

@kasebi,
hast Du die Schlappen schon aufgezogen und was noch viel wichtiger ist bist Du sie schon gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (14. Januar 2010)

Eigentlich war Heute eine größere Langlauftour geplant. Eigentlich. Aber nach einer halben Stunde war schon wieder Schluß. Bei einem etwas energischeren Stockeinsatz ist mir einer unvermittelt weggebrochen.



 Beim anschließenden, harmlosen, auf den Hosenboden setzen hab ich mir den rechten Daumen geprellt/verstaucht/oderwasauchimmer. Jedenfalls sind Daumen und Handballen schon deutlich dicker als die der linken Hand.Und sie beginnen sich bläulich zu verfärben. Mal sehen wie es weitergeht.


Udo1 schrieb:


> @kasebi,
> hast Du die Schlappen schon aufgezogen und was noch viel wichtiger ist bist Du sie schon gefahren?


Leider noch nicht. Die letzten Tage waren 12 bis 14 Stunden Arbeitstage da hast du Abend's zu nichts mehr Lust. Sie sollten Heute Abend drauf. Wieder Eigentlich. Bloß ich fürchte das ich nachher kaum noch zugreifen kann. Probieren werde ich es auf jeden Fall. Und wenn ich sie drauf kriege werde ich sie Morgen Probe fahren. Und wenn ich mir die Hand am Lenker festbinden muß. Da hab ich schon "Erfahrung" drinn. Mit dem gleichen Dilemma bin ich 2008 den EBM in  Seiffen gefahren.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (14. Januar 2010)

So die neuen Reifen sind aufgezogen. Morgen werde ich damit meinen ersten Ritt durchführen. Nur wie ich schalten soll mit dem Daumen weiß ich noch nicht. Aber das wird sich ja sicher alles mehr oder weniger in den kleineren Gängen abspielen. Die Dinger fallen tatsächlich ganz schön schmal aus. Bloß welcher Druck ist hier der Richtige? Ich werde sie erst mal mit 2Bar fahren. Also an der unteren angegebenen Grenze.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> So die neuen Reifen sind aufgezogen. Morgen werde ich damit meinen ersten Ritt durchführen. Nur wie ich schalten soll mit dem Daumen weiß ich noch nicht. Aber das wird sich ja sicher alles mehr oder weniger in den kleineren Gängen abspielen. Die Dinger fallen tatsächlich ganz schön schmal aus. Bloß welcher Druck ist hier der Richtige? Ich werde sie erst mal mit 2Bar fahren. Also an der unteren angegebenen Grenze.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Schwalbe schreibt, 2,5 bar und wenn kein Eis vorhanden ist auf 4 bar erhöhen.


----------



## Kasebi (15. Januar 2010)

Auf den Reifen steht 2 bis 4,5 bar. Also erhöhe ich den Druck etwas Aber 4bar? Da kann man die Dinger ja gleich aus Vollgummi machen
Also bis dann
Kasebi
Anderes Problem: Mich schmeißt es bei der Anmeldung im Forum immer wieder raus. Besonders wen ich den Button Zitieren drücke kommt die Systemmitteilung Du bist nicht Angemeldet..... Und wen ich dann alles eingegeben hab und auf Anmelden drücke kommt die Begrüßung. Gehe ich dann weiter auf Zitieren krieg ich wieder die Meldung Du bist nicht Angemeldet.... Cookies (Richtig?) sind bei mir zugelassen. Also was mache ich falsch.


----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Auf den Reifen steht 2 bis 4,5 bar. Also erhöhe ich den Druck etwas Aber 4bar? Da kann man die Dinger ja gleich aus Vollgummi machen
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi
> Anderes Problem: Mich schmeißt es bei der Anmeldung im Forum immer wieder raus. Besonders wen ich den Button Zitieren drücke kommt die Systemmitteilung Du bist nicht Angemeldet..... Und wen ich dann alles eingegeben hab und auf Anmelden drücke kommt die Begrüßung. Gehe ich dann weiter auf Zitieren krieg ich wieder die Meldung Du bist nicht Angemeldet.... Cookies (Richtig?) sind bei mir zugelassen. Also was mache ich falsch.


Hallo kasebi,
hier der Link zu den Spikes Schwalbe http://www.schwalbe.com/ger/de/star...24&PHPSESSID=938389a09efe23951f93e9dbbf6a047c
Hast Du den Internetexplorer 8, versuch mal alle Cookies zu löschen.


----------



## Kasebi (15. Januar 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hast Du den Internetexplorer 8, versuch mal alle Cookies zu löschen.


Das hab ich alles schon probiert. Nichts hat sich geändert. Ich benutze sonst den t-online Browser. Dann geh ich eben zum IBC mit Opera. Da klappt alles problemlos.
So und nun noch was zu meiner heutigen Tour. Also wer von den Ice Spiker Wunder erwartet der wird von diesen Reifen enttäuscht sein. Der Name ist Programm. Im Schnee kommen auch diese Reifen ganz schnell an ihre Grenzen. Und auf Grund ihrer geringen Breite sinken sie ganz schön ein. Und dort wo der Schnee nur festgetreten ist rutschte er immer wieder durch. Anders auf festgefahrenem Schnee. Da war er in seinem Element. Da konnte man sogar Gas geben. Und erst recht auf den zum Teil wieder sichtbaren Eisflächen. Also auch wenn ich der Meinung bin das zur Zeit ein breiter Reifen mit ordentlich Profil, den ich auch noch mit wenig Druck fahren kann, zur Zeit die bessere Wahl ist. Die Zeit des Ice Spiker kommt. Ich wäre gern noch länger unterwegs gewesen. Aber mein bläulich schimmernder Daumen hat mir unmißverständlich zu verstehen gegeben wann schluß war.So und jetzt erst mal dieses unförmige Etwas kühlen
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (15. Januar 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> .....Und auf Grund ihrer geringen Breite sinken sie ganz schön ein. Und dort wo der Schnee nur festgetreten ist rutschte er immer wieder durch. Anders auf festgefahrenem Schnee. Da war er in seinem Element. Da konnte man sogar Gas geben. Und erst recht auf den zum Teil wieder sichtbaren Eisflächen. Also auch wenn ich der Meinung bin das zur Zeit ein breiter Reifen mit ordentlich Profil, den ich auch noch mit wenig Druck fahren kann, zur Zeit die bessere Wahl ist. Die Zeit des Ice Spiker kommt. .....
> Kasebi


Hallo Kasebi,
das sind doch 2.10 Reifen oder?


----------



## Kasebi (15. Januar 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kasebi,
> das sind doch 2.10 Reifen oder?



Ja aber sie fallen sehr schmal aus


----------



## Udo1 (18. Januar 2010)

@kasebi,
wie sieht es bei Dir in der Gegend zur Zeit aus? Kann man schon wieder in den Wald? Werde Morgen mal eine kleine Tour zum Eier holen unternehmen, mal sehen wie es sich fährt.


----------



## Kasebi (18. Januar 2010)

Udo
 zum Wald kann ich Dir nicht viel sagen. Ich war die letzten 4 Tage in Geburtstagsfeierstreß und da war ich nicht weiter draußen Aber wenn ich das mit dem Schnee bei mir in Hof und Garten vergleiche und sehe was da Weggetaut ist denk ich mal folgendes. Da wo der Schnee festgetrampelt ist wird er durch das zusammenpappen sehr fest sein. Jetzt dürfte die Zeit des Ice Spiker kommen. Allerdings weden das auch gnadenlose Buckelpisten sein. Ich werde morgen nach der Arbeit mal endlich wieder eine Runde drehen. Den Kopf frei pusten und endlich wieder aktiv ins WP geschehen eingreifen. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo allesamt
Erst Geburtstagsstreß und dann die Rüsselseuche. Dazu eine Angina mit allen unangenehmen Begleiterscheinungen. Da lief diese Woche nicht viel außer meine Nase. Aber heute mußte ich das Wetter nutzen. Koste es was es wolle. Das Kalkül dahinter: Das Tauwetter veringert die Schneeauflage und macht den Rest richtig naß und schwer. Der Frost danach läßt ihn gefrieren. Allerdings steht auch zu befürchten das es gnadenlose Buckelpisten geben würde. Und das wollte ich herausfinden. Und schon nach wenigen hundert Meter'n wußte ich das dies ein anstrengender Tag werden würde. Und das heute die Ice Spiker in ihren Element sind. Von Anfang an Eis und durch Fußabdrücke geschaffene Buckelpisten. Ich wurde Gnadenlos durchgeschüttelt. Allerdings war hatte ich auch super halt. Da rutschte nichts. Zumindest solange man nicht versuchte Eisrinnen diagonal zu queren. Da wünschte man sich auch Spikes in den Schulterstollen.
Zuerst ging es durch den Droyßiger Wald zur Mückenschenke Das war schon kein schlechtes fahren. Mit jedem anderen Reifen hätte ich heute Probleme gehabt. Und die Tour wäre so nicht fahrbar gewesen
Der Weg nach Pötewitz war eine einzige Eisfläche Und auch mit Spikes war vorsichtiges fahren Angesagt
Über Wetterzeube ging es auf Asphalt nach Cosweda. Auf dem Elsterradweg ging es nach Crossen. Der Anstig hinter Cosweda war wieder total vereist. Selbst meine Reifen hatten hier leichten Schlupf. Aber es ging dennoch stetig vorwärts. Anhalten verboten. Ich wäre nicht zum stehen gekommen. Hinter Crossen bin ich dann den Teisker hoch zur Etzdorfer Höhe. Ich wollte zum Triebengrund und sehen was dort machbar ist. Auf der Höhe hatte ich es mit einer "Erscheinung" zu tun die sich als die härteste Belastung rausstellen sollte. Gefrohrene Tracktorenspuren
Der Harsch zwischen den Spuren war leider oft nicht fahrbar. Er hat das Bike und mich nicht getragen.Es blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als gezielt Eis zu nutzen. Bald schon taten mie Arme und Rücken weh. Hier wäre sogar ein Fully überfordert gewesen. 
Der Triebengrund , für mich die schönste Zufahrt zum Mühltal, ist so oft nicht begangen wurden. Denn hier fehlten die vereisten Spuren vollständig.Sogar bergab mußte man ordentlich treten. 
Allerdings einige sonst schöne Stellen hab ich heute freiwillig geschoben. Allein im Wald, da geht man lieber kein Risiko ein.
Im Triebengrund

Der weitere Weg parralel zur Straße war schön zu fahren. Bis auf diese Stelle
Dieses, sonst harmlose Rinnsal erwies sich dieses mal als tückisch.Mit dem Vorderrad ging es zwar rein aber nicht wieder raus. Also Halt auf dem Stein gesucht. Nur war der mit zentimeter dicken eis überzogen und bot keinen Halt Und schon stand ich im Wasser. So schnell war ich noch nie vom Bike und aus den Wasser. Zum Glück waren die Schuhe so dicht das sich der Schaden in Grenzen hielt und ich meine Tour fortsetzen konnte.Auf dem Thüringenweg  hab ich dann erst mal Rastgemacht. Heißer Tee aus der Termoskanne und ein Brötchen weckten die Lebensgeister wieder. 
Da ich bis hier hin erheblich mehr Zeit als üblich gebraucht hatte beschloß ich dann die Rückfahrt anzutreten. Ich bin das Lange Tal hoch. Das ging noch prima. Auch wenn sich das fahren in den Spurrinnen als Geschicklichkeitsrennen erweisen sollte. Doch was dann kam raubte mir entgültig die Kraft und ich bin runter zum ehemaligen Bahnhof Rauda.
Sieht auf dem Fote eher harmlos aus,ist aber nicht wirklich  fahrbar

Und so mußte ich immer wieder vom Bike und schieben. Bis Crossen bin ich dann den zur Eispiste mutierten Radweg lang und ab Crossen retour wie ich hergekommen bin. Das ich für diese Runde mehr als das doppelte an Zeit benötigte lag an den schwierigen Verhältnissen. Auch mit den Eis Spiker war oft nur ein vorwärtskommen im Schrittempo möglich. Allerdings ohne diese Reifen wäre die heutige Tour so nicht möglich gewesen. Die Reifen sind jeden Cent wert die sie gekostet haben
Immerhin sind für diese Kraftanstrengung noch 20WP Punkt rausgesprungen.
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (24. Januar 2010)

@kasebi,
Klasse Bericht von Deiner gestrigen Tour. Also die Ice Spiker scheinen ja echt gut zu sein. Mal sehen ob ich diese Woche Spikes bekomme, denn nur Nebenstraßen sind nicht gerade das was ich mir so unter Winter und Bike vorstelle.


----------



## Kasebi (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute 
Nach dem ja der Vormittag uns mit herrlichstem Sonnenschein verwöhnt hat stand für mich fest: Nach dem Essen nichts wie rauf auf's Bike. Bis es dann soweit war hatte sich die Sonne verzogen und Schneefall hatte eingesetzt. Das war jedoch kein Hinderungsgrund. Durch die Gartenanlage ging es zum Droyßiger Wald und durch selbigen zur Obstplantage Friedrich. Langsam aber stetig nahm der Schneefall zu. Auf den festgetretenen Wegen ließ es sich ganz gut fahren. Einzig unter Neuschnee verborgene Rinnen sorgten ab und an für kurzr Rutschpartie'n.  Weiter fuhr ich Richtung Schkauditz. Wenn Schnee und Eisfrei eine schöne Schotterpiste. Heute wahren es Gefrorene Fahrzeugspuren die meine Aufmerksamkeit forderten. Da war selbst bergab kein schnelles vorwärts kommen.
Von Schkauditz bin wieder hoch Richtung Obersiedel. Zwischenzeitlich hatte der Schneefall zugenommen und dazu kam böiger Wind. Ganz schön Unangenehm. Also rein in den Wald und runter nach Wetterzeube
Der Weg wurde immer buckliger. Ein schönes Training für künftige Wurzeltrails. Hier kam mir die ersten Spaziergänger entgegen. Und machten mir Platz. Als ich auf gleicher Höhe war und mich bedankte meine Sie: Ganz schön Mutig. Und er darauf: Eher verrückt. Wahrscheinlich von beidem etwas sonst wär ich nicht Mountainbiker geworden. Kurz vor Wetterzeube bin ich rechts hoch zur Mückenschänke. Hier war schieben angesagt. Denn hier war nichts gespurt. An der Mückenschänke mußte ich mich entscheiden. Wohin Jetzt? Nach Hause wollte ich noch nicht. Also auf nach Pötewitz. Bei der letzten Tour war dieser Weg eine einzige Eispiste. Heute war das Eis unter einer Neuschneedecke verborgen. Dazu kamen immer wieder Kniehohe Verwehungen Es ließ sich aber ganz gut fahren
So langsam bin ich noch nie diesen Weg runter wie dieses mal.Von Pötewitz aus wollte ich Richtung Weißenborn. Aber ab dem Weißenborner Bach wußte ich das da mit fahren zur Zeit kein durchkommen ist. Und 2,5Km schieben kam nicht in frage. Also wieder Retour zur Mückenschänke
Und so ging es fast den selben Weg zurück Richtung Droyßig.Im Wald hab ich noch schnell ein Bild vom Bike und mir gemacht. Man ist zwar nicht Eitel  aber man muß dokumentieren
Insgesamt war ich dann doch 2,5 Stunden unterwegs. Es macht einfach immer wieder Spaß im Schnee zu fahren. Auch wenn die großen Touren nicht möglich sind. Nächste Woche soll ja Tauwetter einsetzen. 
Mal sehen wie es dann wird. Ich war übrigens heute Vormittag 90Min laufen.Und wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe komme ich Heute auf 14WP Punkte
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2010)

Klasse Tour Kasebi.
Wie Du schon in Deinem Bericht festgestellt hast, die Spurrillen durch die Fahrzeuge gechaffen, sind eine echte Herausforderung. Mit ging es heute ebenso.


----------



## Udo1 (2. März 2010)

@kasebi,

wie sieht es zur Zeit in Deinem Revier aus? Kann man schon die Hügel und Täler befahren, oder muss man noch ein wenig warten?


----------



## Kasebi (6. März 2010)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @kasebi,
> 
> wie sieht es zur Zeit in Deinem Revier aus? Kann man schon die Hügel und Täler befahren, oder muss man noch ein wenig warten?



Ganz Weiß        
Und fahren ist bei der Menge was da von dem weißen Zeugs runtergekommen ist nicht möglich. Zumindest nicht mit meinen Reifen. Ich habe Semislicks (Maxxis Wormdrive 1.9) drauf. Und auf ein wechseln der Reifen hab ich keinen Bock. 
Eigentlich wollte ich heute den Bitterfelder Kreisel fahren. Ich denke mal das die Veranstaltung kommplett abgesagt wurde. Das Risiko ist doch viel zu hoch gewesen. Und meine morgige erste Tagestour fällt auch ins Wasser äh Schnee.
Also bis dann
Kasebi
Ich gehe jetzt Ski laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (3. April 2010)

Hallo allesamt
Gestern habe ich meine Tourensaison eröffnet. Und das gleich mit einer Hammertour. Los ging es um 7:30Uhr in Bürgel. Und das bei -1°C. Das habe ich gleich in den Zehen zu spüren bekommen.Vorbei am Schwedenkreuz ging es auf dem Poxdorfer Weg zum Sportplatz. Hier bin ich auf einem schönen Weg über den Kalbenberg Richtung Poxdorf.




Was da so hell schimmert ist gefrohrener Raureif. Weiter ging es den Teufelsgrund hoch. Ungefähr auf halber Höhe gings links weg. Eine Pfadspur über eine Wiese war mehr zu erahnen als zu sehen. Sie ging dann in einen Hohlweg über den ich weiter bergan folgte.



Eine dicke Laubschicht auf weichen Boden saugte ganz schön Kraft aus den Beinen. Durch den Tautenburger Wald fuhr ich zur Zietschkuppe. Da ich einen Weg abseits der Waldautobahn gewählt hatte mußte ich das ein oder andere Hindernis dieser Art überwinden.



Von der Zietschkuppe hat man einen phantastischen Blick auf den alten Gleisberg, das Hufeisen und die Dörfer im Gleistal.






Der Pfad ins Zietschtal ist für Freerider mit perfekter Technik vielleicht fahrbar. Für mich allerdings eine Nummer zu heftig, so das ich das Bike den Steilhang runter "geschoben" habe. Dafür entschädigte der Weg nach Golmsdorf. Und wieder ging es bergan. Über Treibe und Schloßberg zur Ruine Burg Gleisberg. Dort hatte ich einen ersten Blick auf Jena. Ein Burgfräulein könnte heute diesen Anblick genießen



Gleich danach habe ich die gewonnenen Höhenmeter auf der schönen und schnellen Abfahrt nach Kunitz vernichtet um sie anschließend Richtung Lasaan wieder hoch zu strampeln. Der Weiß-Gelb-Weiß ausgeschilderte Weg auf der Nordseite des Jenzig läßt sich klasse fahren. Beim nächsten mal nehme ich aber einen anderen Weg hoch zum Jenzig als den kurzen. Einen den ich komplett fahren kann. Vom Jenzig hat man einen tollen Blick auf das Gemdental und den Fuchsturm. Überhaupt haben die tollen Aussichten meine Tour heute extrem verlängert.Ich habe auch Flachstücke geschoben um die Aussicht genießen zu können. Aber auch Kleinigkeiten am Wegesrand lohnten einen Stopp.



Weiter ging es über Wogau und Ziegenhainer Höhe zum Steinkreuz. Hier hätte ich die Tour schon beenden können. Aber ich wollte ja noch die Obere Horizontale machen. Was giebt es dazu zu sagen. Man kann sie mit vielen Worten beschreiben. Besser aber man erfährt sie sich.






Sie ist nicht ganz so Späktakulär wie die Mittlere aber alle mal eine Tour wert. Auch hier hat man den einen oder anderen tollen Ausblick. Und zur richtigen Zeit kann man von hier sogar Fußball schauen






Etwas sehr unschönes hab ich dann an der Häckelbank gesehen. Hirnlose Dreckschweine, und was anderes sind sie nicht, habe diese mit Grafitti besprüht. Da diese aus Naturstein errichtet ist wird sie wohl für immer verunstaltet sein. 
Über Wanderer kann ich dieses mal nur positives berichten. Mal haben sie Platz gemacht, mal habe ich gewartet bis sie vorbei wahren. Und fast immer wurden ein paar freundliche Worte gewechselt. Es geht also das miteinander wenn man will und Rücksicht nimmt. Vom Fürstenbrunnen bin ich die eklig steile Fahrstraße hoch zur Sommerlinde. Ich bin weiter der Weiß-Blau-Weiß Ausschilderung gefolgt. Nur am Gräfenberg hab ich mich etwas verfranst und bin auf der Mittleren gelandet. Aber bis zur Lobdeburg war es ja nicht mehr weit. Weiter ging es auf der auf der rotmarkierten Horizontalen bis Ilmnitz. Konnte man bis zur Lobdeburg  schon von Ganzen Wanderkolonnen sprechen war auch auf dem Stück bis Ilmnitz "ungewöhnlich starker" Wanderverkehr. Kamen mir doch tatsächlich insgesamt vier Leutchen entgegen. 
Über Gröben,den Speicher Podelsatz und Lotschen wollte ich noch in den Zeitzgrund. An den Zippelteichen ereilte mich dann der vierte Platten in diesem Jahr. Das sind schon drei mehr als im letzten Jahr insgesamt. Auf Grund der fortgeschrittenen Zeit beschloß ich dann meine Tour zu beenden und bin hoch zur Straße. Ich wollte über Albersdorf und Waldeck nach Thalbürgel abfahren.Da Landstraße aber langweilig ist bin ich hinter Albersdorf einen Feldweg rein und diesem gefolgt bis zu seinem Ende. Über eine von Wildschweinen umgeackerte Wiesegind es zu einigen schön gelegenen Teichen. Der hier verlaufende Wiesenweg bracht mich nach Ilmsdorf. Ab hier bin ich das letzte Stück bis Bürgel Landstraße gefahren. Hier habe ich mir vor der Heimfahrt noch ein schönes Eis gegönnt.und so einen fast perfekten Biketag ausklingen lassen.
Mit 67Km und rund 1700Hm hatte sie doch einiges zu bieten
Also bis dann
Kasebi
Die nächste Tour wird bestimmt nicht lange auf sich warten lassen


----------



## Udo1 (3. April 2010)

Hallo Kasebi,
habe mir gerade mal Deine Tour im MapSource angeschaut. Eine tolle Tour, da ich einige Abschnitte davon auch schon gefahren bin, weiß ich dass die Strecke sehr anspruchsvoll ist. Das Teilstück Bürgel-Poxdorf kenne ich noch nicht. Ich bin von Bürgel auf dem alten Bahndamm an der Papiermühle bis Ortseingang Graitschen und dann nördlich Schilfteich den Wanderweg hoch über die Poxdorferhöhe, da war bei mir dann Schieben angesagt.
Schönes Osterfest wünsche ich Dir und bis demnächst in Deinem Revier, das Wetter wird ja wieder besser.


----------



## Kasebi (21. April 2010)

Hallo Leute 
Am Sonntag habe ich endlich eine lang geplante Tour unternommen. Die Umrundung von Zeitz. Dabei galt es zwei Punkte zu beachten: 1.So wenig wie möglich Asphalt und 2. Das eigentliche Stadtgebiet von Zeitz meiden. Die vielen Dörfer die in den letzten Jahren eigemeindet wurden habe ich nicht dazu gerechnet. Sonst wäre die Tour erheblich länger geworden.
Den ersten Teil der Strecke bis Droßdorf bin ich schon oft gefahren. Und so ging es auf kürzestem Weg über die Obstplantage Friedrich und durch den Kalten Grund zum BHF Haynsburg.




Kalter Grund

Hier bin ich über die Weiße Elster und die Landstraße Ri. Haynsburg bergan. Da wo die Leitplanke beginnt geht links ein schöner Trail weg der an der alten Heerstraße endet. Die fahre ich lieber hoch. Kaum vorstellbar das das mal die "Normale" Straße nach Haynsburg war.




Alte Straße wie man sie durch die Bikebrille sieht

Über Goßra, Schlottweh und Schneidemühle bin weiter in den Zeitzer Forst. An der Burgruine "Kempe" führen ein paar kurze aber schöne Trail's entlang.




im Zeitzer Forst

Vorbei an den Fischteichen ging es durch den Wald nach Ossig und weiter nach Droßdorf.Am Gewerbegebiet bin ich über die B2. (Welch appetietlichen Geruch doch so eine Großbäckerei verströmt.Mmmm)und durch Frauenhain und Rippicha direkt ins Kuhndorftal.Das führt einen ohne Umwege nach Zeitz. Wenn man will. Ich bin aber rechts hoch nach Kuhndorf. Ab hier habe ich dann "Neuland" befahren. Denn obwohl ich schon immer im Altkreis Zeitz wohne, in dieser Ecke war ich noch nie. Hier hatte ich über Geußnitz bis Steinbrüchen das längste Asphaltstück zu überwinden. Hinter Steinbrüchen geht ein schöner Wiesenweg nach Suxdorf. Diese Dörfer gehören jetzt alle zu Zeitz. Vorbei an der Mühle Bockwitz, die man auch von der B180 aus sieht ging es durch Bockwitz Richtung Stockhausen.




Mühle Bockwitz

Hier bin ich einen weiteren Wiesenweg nach Loitsch gefahren. Jetzt mußte ich ein kurzes Stück Bundesstraße fahren. was sehr unangenehm war. Zum Glück konnte ich sie recht schnell verlassen und vorbei an Kadisch ging es zu einer neuen Umgehungsstraße. Hier hatte ich einen Blick auf den Chemiepark Tröglitz. Dabei wurde mir eine Kante am Straßenrand zum Verhängnis. 





Ich hab sie Übersehen, mit dem Vorderrad touchiert. Es hat mich nach rechts ausgehebelt und schon lag ich im Graben. Naja zum Glück hat's keiner gesehen und Passiert ist auch nichts.Durch Tröglitz ging weiter nach Maßnitz. Das Kopfsteinpflaster ließ selbst mit dem MTB Paris-Robaix Gefühle aufkommen.Hinter Maßnitz ging es wieder über die Elster




Elsterbrücke

Jetzt hatte ich den südlich und östlichen Teil meiner Tour vollendet. Ab Bornitz ging es auf einem Betonweg nach Unterschwöditz. Dann bin ich einen Wald und Wiesenweg entlang des Maibaches gefahren. Dieser brachte mich zur Landstraße zwischen Nonnewitz und Pirkau. Durch einen Tunnel ging es jetzt durch Hadengelände




 Eingangstunnel

Zuerst habe ich das hiesige Mahnmal  besucht und bin dann weiter zu einem kleinen See




See auf der Halde

Mit einigen Schlenker fuhr ich vorbei an Deuben,und durch Nödlitz nach Wildschütz. 




Kraftwerk Deuben

Ich bin dann über die B91 und hoch zur ehemaligen Brikettfabrik Voß (abgerissen). Vorbei am Restloch Vollert ging es zur Siedlung Trebnitz. Das Restloch Vollert hat als Phenolteich von Deuben eine traurige Berühmtheit erlangt




Tagebaurestloch Vollert

Der Feldweg nach Oberschwöditz ist seit letztem Jahr auch Asphaltiert. Über den Eichberg ging es nach Priesen. Im "Tal" wieder der Maibach. Dieser beginnt übrigens in Meineweh. Weiter ging es über Quesnitz nach Droyßig. Oberhalb von Quesnitz hatte ich zum ersten und einzigen male auf dieser Tour einen Blick auf Zeitz




Blick auf Zeitz

Auch eine recht interressanten Blich auf das Droyßiger Schloß und das Chritopherusgymnasium hat man von dort.




Droyßiger Schloß und Chritopherusgymnasium

Alles in allem eine Klasse Tour die man an jedem durchfahrenen Ort beginnen Kann. 800Hm auf 70Km klingt nicht viel. Wenn man bedenkt das sich 600Hm auf die ersten 20KM konzentrieren sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Die Zahlen sind alle gerundet. Der Track ist bereinigt und einige nicht fahrbare Sachen herausgenommen
Die Halde zwischen Pirkau und Mondsee werde ich nochmal gesondert erkunden
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (21. April 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ....
> Die Halde zwischen Pirkau und Mondsee werde ich nochmal gesondert erkunden
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Schöne Runde die Du gedreht hast kasebi,
Die Halde nehmen wir am kommenden Dienstag in Angriff. Start ist Zeitz und dann zum Herrmannschacht, da soll es jetzt einen neuen Radweg mit dem Maulwurf geben.


----------



## black arrow zz (26. April 2010)

hallo kasebi, wirklich schöne runde....und auch tolle bilder. in der zeitzer umgebung binich noch nicht allzuviel zum biken gekommen dieses jahr....dafür habe ich schon paar touren hier im oberbergischen gedreht....mal sehen, ob es dieses jahr mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen tour klappt....gruss heiko


----------



## Kasebi (28. April 2010)

Hallo Heiko
Es wird sich sicher noch die ein oder ander Möglichkeit zum gemeinsamen biken ergeben. Meld dich einfach mal wenn du wieder in Zeitz bist. vielleicht können wir ja was kurzfristig vereinbaren.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (28. April 2010)

Hallo Freunde
Am Sonntag habe ich mal eine etwas größere Runde gedreht. Dabei hab ich Altbewährtes mit Neuem verbunden. Um es vorweg zu nehmen. In dieser Form würde ich die Tour nicht empfehlen. Zerlegt in 2-3 Einzeltouren sieht das schon ganz anders aus.
Los ging es wie immer von zu Hause aus. Über Droyßiger Forst und Mückenschänke gings nach Pötewitz.Dieses mal bin ich einen Feldweg nach Buchheim den ich noch nicht kannte. Von Buchheim mußte ich die Landstraße wieder runter ins Elstertal. Ich hätte ja gleich im Tal bleiben können. Aber das macht ja nur halb so viel Spaß. Und wieder mußte ich die verlorenen Hm hochstrampeln. Erst ging der Weg in eine Wiese über und endete dan an einem Feld mit einer deutlichen Fahrspur. Und der Weg? Zugewachsen.



Dieser Weg



Endet hier
Hinter Thiemendorf konnte ich dann bewundern mit welchen Aufwand Feldwege asphaltiert werden. Nur um dann für jeglichen Verkehr gesperrt zu werden. Deswegen habe ich den Weg durch den Grund nach Etzdorf gewählt. Den folgenden Teil über Etzdorfer Höhe, Triebengrund, Malzbach ins Mühltal hab ich schon oft beschrieben. Es macht immer wieder Spaß den zu fahren. Auf dem Thüringenweg ging es dieses mal bis zur Naupoldsmühle und weiter zum Hotel "Zu den Ziegenböcken". Bei den Wiesenhofstallungen hatte ich mich für einen Weg entschieden der sich dann als fast nicht fahrbar herausstellte.




Ein kurzes Stück schieben und dann weiter durch den Wald zur Straße nach Schöngleina. Jetzt war ich im Bereich des Zeitzgrundes. Ab der Roten Furt bin ich den Naturlehrpfad über Pechofen zur Hubertusquelle. Das ist der schönste Weg/Trail in der Ecke. Sofern noch vorhanden. 



Zum Glück ist die Abfahrt zur Hubertusquelle halbwegs frei geräumt.




Den Schlenker von der Papiermühle über Bollberg zur Janismühle hätte ich mir sparen können. Der lohnt wirklich nicht. Von der Janismühle bis zur Ziegenmühle verläuft am linken Ufer des Zeitzbaches ein schöner Weg der zum Trail wird. Immer im Blickfeld der Wochenendradler auf der Straße. Dann kam ein absolutes Sahnestückchen. Ein Trail rein ins Teufelstal.






Leider hatte der einen kleinen Schönheitsfehler. Er führte bergan. Bergab macht der garantiert noch viel mehr Spaß. Dann ging es einen Feld und Waldweg zur Teufelstalbrücke.



Die meißten kennen sie ja nur aus der Autofahrerperspektive. Von der Seite betrachtet sieht man dann das es ein imposantes Bauwerk ist.




Irgentwie hab ich dann das Abbiegen verpasst und ich stand auf dem Parkplatz der Raststätte an der A9. Der Weg war aber schnell gefunden und dann gings über die A9 nach Reichenbach(nicht im Vogtland). Von dort gings nochmals über die A4.. Jetzt hatte ich das Hermdorfer Kreuz "Umrundet". Entlang der grünen Lücke zwischen Hermsdorf und Bad Klosterlausnitz gings über Bodensumpf und Stilles Tal zur Meuschkensmühle. Ich war wieder im Mühltal Hier hab ich mich mit einem Weißbier und einer Bratwurst gestärkt. Da ich noch viel Zeit hatte entschloß ich mich noch nicht nach Hause zu fahren. Über Weißenborn und Tautenhain gings in den Himmelsgrund. Der folgende Tourteil ist fast identisch mit der WP Eröffnungstour 2009. Nur ab Rauchmühle hab ich einen anderen Weg nach Dürrenberg gewählt. Auch die Abfahrt nach Bad Köstritz hab ich etwas variiert. Einmal in Bad Köstritz mußte natürlich dar Steingraben und von Steinbrücken das Borntal dran glauben. Von Politz über Silbitz gings weiter nach Tauchlitz. Jetzt noch hoch nach Nickelsdorf. Der Weg war durch dicke Laubschicht eine einzige Quälerei. Und dann mittendrin das hier.



Es ging nicht weiter. Abgesperrt warum auch immer. Also zurück nach Tauchlitz, entlang der Elster nach Crossen und die Landstraße hoch nach Nickelsdorf und rein in den Zeitzr Forst. Ab Höllberg ging ein schöner Wanderweg runter Richtung Cosweda. Vor Jahren hatten dort ABM Kräfte Stufen angelegt und ein Geländer zur Forstautobahn hin angebracht. Und jetzt? Das Geländer samt Fundament herausgerissen und achtloch durcheinander geworfen. Der Weg von Forstfahrzeugen zerwühlt. Es gab in den Anliegergemeinden schon vor Jahren Diskussionen warum soetwas nicht wieder in Ordnung gebracht wird. Dafür hat der Forst angeblich kein Geld. Und man muß das ja auch nicht tun. Von Cosweda aus ging es dan auf dem kürzesten Weg über Wetterzeube zurück nach Droyßig. Zum Schluß hatte ich 110Km und 1540Hm auf dem Tacho. Das Teufelstal werde ich auf jeden Fall noch mal ansteuern. Dieses mal aber anders rum. Eine Tour könnte dann so verlaufen: Crossen- Mühltal(Thüringenweg)- Weißenborn- Bad Klosterlausnitz- Reichenbach- Teufelstal- Zeitzgrund- Stadtroda- Jena. Aber jetzt stehen erst noch ein paar andere Touren auf dem Plan.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2010)

Schöne Tour kasebi.
Werde mal für Mai oder Juni einen Tag in Deinem Revier einplanen, wenn Du Zeit hast mit Dir als Guide. Ich dachte so an die Tour die Du mal vorgeschlagen hast. Droyßig- bis zur Saale bei Jena.


----------



## Kasebi (28. April 2010)

Können wir machen. Aber hilf mir mal mit ein paar weiteren Eckpunkten auf die Sprünge. Ich weiß nähmlih jetzt nicht welchen Vorschlag du meinst. Wobei mit Jena als Endpunkt kann man ja ne Menge Touren planen. Aber bei mir geht es nur am Wochenende
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (28. April 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Können wir machen. Aber hilf mir mal mit ein paar weiteren Eckpunkten auf die Sprünge. Ich weiß nähmlih jetzt nicht welchen Vorschlag du meinst. Wobei mit Jena als Endpunkt kann man ja ne Menge Touren planen. Aber bei mir geht es nur am Wochenende
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Mache ich natürlich,
im Anhang Deine Vorschläge. Start Crossen und als Ziel sind einige Alternativen vorgesehen.


----------



## Kasebi (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander
Gestern habe ich mal wieder eine größere Runde gedreht. Los ging es um 7:30 Uhr. Über Weißenborn, Stolzenhain und Kleinhelmsdorf ging es nach Kaynsberg bei Utenbach. Von dort geht ein Wiesenweg nach Seiselitz. Bloß wie lange noch? Der wächst von Jahr zu Jahr mehr zu. Und weiter auf einem Feldweg nach Schkölen. Hier wollte ich durch das Fritschental  nach Grabsdorf. Der Weg ist zwar markiert aber kaum noch vorhanden






Irgentwann verlor er sich im nichts und ich mußte über eine Wiese auf die Landstraße.Von Grabsdorf gings auf breiter Schotterpiste entlang eines Windparkes. Die Besonderheit hier ist das die Windräder auf Gittermasten stehen.



Jetzt eine Schlenker durch Frauehpriesnitz und rein ins Frauenprisnitzer Tal. Das läßt sich prima fahren sofern trocken. Hier sollte ich einen Vorgeschmack, auf das was noch auf mich wartete, bekommen. In Steudnitz noch schnell jemanden besucht und schon gings über die Saale und hoch nach Dornburg. Vorbei an einem Wasserfall 



hab ich die Schlösser, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, links liegen lassen und bin hoch zum Galgenberg. Was mich ab hier, Zimmern, Hainichen und Neuengönna erwartete läßt sich ganz leicht beschreiben: *NASS,SCHLAMM,UNFAHRBAR*.



 Entsprechend lustig sahen mein Bike und ich aus.In trockenem Zustand macht das biken hier sehr viel Spaß. Die Wege und Trails entlang des Plattenberges waren bis auf einen kurzen Abschnitt  ganz passabel fahrbar. Vom Weidenberg hat man einen tollen Blick über das Saaletal zur Ruine Gleisberg. 



Ab hier bin ich immer der weiß-rot-weißen Ausschilderung gefolgt. Bis zur Papiermühle hat man immer wieder Trails vom feinsten.




Und hier noch ein Wasserfall im Rautal



Zwischen Papiermühle und Ammerbach ist es ein breiter Waldweg der sich aber auf Grund seiner lage schön fahren läßt. Erst hinter Ammerbach giebt es wieder nennenswerte Trails. Ich habe dann den Weg durch das Kleinertal zum Vorwerk Cospoth gewählt. Am Ziegenberg kann man die neue Lüfterstation für den Autobahntunnel bestaunen, bevor es über Wald und Wiesenwege und vorbei an der Schutzhütte "Fuchsbau" nach Pösen geht. Bei der Fahrt durchs Leutratal kann mann volles Tempo machen. Von Maua aus bin ich dann entlang der Städtekette nach Stadtroda. Über Zöllnitz, Laasdorf und Hainbücht gind es zum Zeitzgrund. Für den Abschnit zwischen Pösen und dem Pechofen im Zeitzgrund hätte ein ganz normales Tourenrad gereicht. Jetzt gings zur Roten Furt.



Und weiter bis zur A9. Parallel zur Autobahn geht ein Radweg Richtung Hotel Ziegenböcke. Da wo dieser Weg zur Landstraße abbiegt bin ich weiter gerade aus. Denn dann folgt ein richtig schöner Wurzelweg. Jetzt ging es über die A9 und entlang des roten Pfützensumpfes zum Mühltal. Die trails dort machen dem Sumpf alle Ehre. Geschuldet dem Regen der letzten Zeit war dort alles Naß und Grundlos. 



Ich habe dann mal einen neuen Weg parallel zum Stillen Tal probiert. Lohnt aber nicht. Durchs kommplette Mühltal ging es auf Asphalt. Da gabs nur eins. Treten was das Zeug hielt. Aber auch auf dem Radweg nach Crossen und auf der Landstraße nach Pötewitz hab ich voll Gas gegeben. Über die Mückenschänke gings es dann nach Droyßig. Hier hatte ich dann 146Km und 2084Hm auf Tacho und GPS. So richtig Zufrieden war ich aber doch nicht. Mit mehr als 55Km war der Asphaltanteil viel zu hoch.  Aber ich habe auf den extrem nassen Wegen zu viel Zeit liegen lassen. Dazu kam das ich mir Eingangs des Zeitzgrundes einen Hungerast gefangen hatte der mich zu einer längeren Rast in der Gaststätte Zum Brummbär zwang. Und so war es dann für weitere "Großtaten" zu spät. Aber wegen dem Teil zwischen Neuengönna und Maua war die Tour lohnenswert.Jetzt werde ich mich erst mal noch weiter intensiv auf den bevorstehenden Marathon vorbereiten. Dann werde ich wohl eine komplette Umrundung von Jena in Angriff nehmen
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo kasebi,
lange nichts von Dir gehört. War ja eine super Tour, die Du gemacht hast. Mit dem Schlamm soll es auch bald aufhören, wie ich aus unbestätigten Quellen hörte so Ende September.
Würdest Du mir bitte den Track zu kommen lassen.


----------



## Kasebi (25. Mai 2010)

Moin Udo 
Track geht gleich via Mail raus. Irgentwie hab ich das vermehrt. Und nachtragen ließ es sich nicht
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (25. Mai 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Moin Udo
> Track geht gleich via Mail raus. Irgentwie hab ich das vermehrt. Und nachtragen ließ es sich nicht
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Danke Kasebi,
mache mich jetzt zum Mittelpunkt von Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## Udo1 (13. August 2010)

Hallo Kasebi,
lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört!
Warst Du zum Malevil Cup in CZ? Wenn ja wie war es denn gewesen? Welche Platzierung ist denn rausgekommen, eigentlich aber auch völlig egal, entscheidend ist grundsätzlich die Teilnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (18. August 2010)

Hallo Udo 
Da will ich mich mal unter die Lebenden zurückmelden. Der Malevilcup war schon im Juni. Zusammen mit der Salzkammerguttrophy im Juli und dem EBM anfang des Monats war das der Marathonman. Und da möchte ich lieber nicht drann erinnert werden. Die Marathonsaison war dieses Jahr ein einziges Desaster. Aber das erzähle ich mal später. In der nächsten Zeit fahre ich noch den THWeg zu ende. Und dann will ich noch mal in's Eichsfeld. Aber auch hier zu Hause werde ich endlich mal wieder eine Runde drehen. Nur ist es zur Zeit schwierig alles unter einen Hut zu bringen. Muß jeden Soinnabend arbeiten. Na und kommendes Wochenende bin ich zusammen mit meiner Frau beim Sachsenanhalttag dabei. Wir marschieren im Festumzug mit. Und dann sehen wir weiter. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Allesamt. Die "Fernfahrten" in diesem Jahr sind erledigt und so wird es Zeit mal wieder das heimische Revier zu besuchen. Ich habe das schöne Wetter genutzt und habe mal die Strecke für die WP Manschaftstouer der Brustgurtfahrer erkundet. Begonnen habe ich meine Tour in Etzdorf. Über Triebengrund gings ins Mühltal.





 Dort bin ich den THWeg bis zur Naupoldmühle. Dann zum Hotel Ziegenböcke und weiter in den Gänsegrund Die Strecke hinter der Naupoldsmühle war seit Kyrill in weiten Teilen unpassierbar. Jetzt sieht sie so aus. Nicht schön aber wieder Fahrbar.



Zum Glück muß man nicht weit darauf fahren. Auch hintern Hotel Ziegenböcke hab ich die Strecke dahingehend geändert das ich den Gänsegrund kommplett runter gefahren bin und dann über Langes Tal in die Wolfsschlucht . Dort ist mir dann das passiert.



Der Schlamm war dort so tief das das Bike von allein stehen blieb. Dabei war das gar nicht so sichtbar. Ich habe aber trotzden noch einen sehr schönen weg in den Zeitzgrund gefunden. 





Im Zeitzgrund selbst habe ich mich am Lehrpfad orientiert. Eine Klasse Strecke hab ich da zusammen gekriegt. Sie wird häufig genutzt. Das konnte man an den Reifenspuren erkennen. Und wenn wir dann im Tal sind ist die Tour identisch mit der die ich im Frühjahr gemacht habe und hier weiter oben beschrieben habe. 
Ich hatte dann 61Km und 743Hm auf dem Tacho. Die relativ geringen Höhenmeter sollten aber nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen das vor allem der Teil bis zur Täufelstalbrücke doch einen gewissen Anspruch hat und dort die meißten Höhenmeter gefahren wurden.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (1. November 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Allesamt. Die "Fernfahrten" in diesem Jahr sind erledigt und so wird es Zeit mal wieder das heimische Revier zu besuchen. Ich habe das schöne Wetter genutzt und habe mal die Strecke für die WP Manschaftstouer der Brustgurtfahrer erkundet. ......
> Ich hatte dann 61Km und 743Hm auf dem Tacho. Die relativ geringen Höhenmeter sollten aber nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen das vor allem der Teil bis zur Täufelstalbrücke doch einen gewissen Anspruch hat und dort die meißten Höhenmeter gefahren wurden.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


@Kasebi,
freue mich schon auf diese Strecke.


----------



## Kasebi (21. November 2010)

Gestern war's schön. Gestern mußte  ich arbeiten. Heute ist es kalt aber trocken. Zumindest von oben. Und draußen ist es wirklich HUKALTWEIß. Das Wetter nutze ich und fahre endlich mal wieder eine Tour. Es gilt das WP-Punktekonto aufzupolieren. Leider habe ich zu spät mitgekriegt das der "Rest" der Brustgurtfahrer heute auch unterwegs ist. Mein Ziel heißt Heute Gleißberg. Der liegt zwischen Jenalöbnitz und Graitschen. Dabei wollte ich Altbekanntes mit Neuem verbinden. Über Weißenborn und Stolzenhain gings nach Kleinhelmsdorf. Schon am Wasserhochbehälter mache ich mir Licht an's Bike. Da ich Heute den einen oder anderen Kilometer auch auf Landstraße fahre ist das bei diesen Verhältnissen besser so.







 Dabei mußte ich feststellen das die Lampe den HAC4 enorm stört. Die heutige Höchstgeschwindigkeit im Stand ist noch höher als auf dem Foto. 96KmH!






In Kleinhelmsdorf nehme ich den Weg nach Goldschau, so wie immer. Nur dieses mal biege ich an der ersten Kreuzung nach links, also nach Süden ab. Um den Brandberg herum geht es auf Lindau zu.Kurz vorm Ort geht es auf einem kleinem Sträßchen zu einen schön im Tal gelegenen Gehöft. Um dieses herum und weiter auf einer Betonstraße die schon bessere Zeiten erlebt hat. Kurz vor Königshofen habe ich die Hoffnung das die Sonne durchkommt






 Aber sie schafft es nicht.






 Auf der Landstraße weiter nach Gösen. Angeblich 3Km. Das kann nie und nimmer stimmen.So schnell bin ich nun doch nicht. Ab Gösen wartet ein Highlight(richtig geschrieben?) auf mich Der Trail entlang der Gösener Tongruben. 










 Der macht eigentlich richtig Laune. Leider war er sehr schlammig.






Aber die Grobstolligen beißen sich durch. In der Beuche, ein Waldstück an der A9, durfte ich mal wieder feststellen wie es ist wenn Wege als Randgehölze zuwachsen. Ich habe dann mal wieder improvisiert und bin in Aupitz gelandet. Dann eben Landstraße bis Petersberg. Leider war es so das ich mir jeden Meter, abseits von Straßen, durch zähen und klebrigen Schlamm erkämpfen mußte. Dabei ist eine Menge Zeit draufgegangen. WP-freundlich eben. Auch der Weg den ich hinter Petersberg nehmen wollte existiert nicht mehr.






 Der Versuch auf dem Feld daneben weiter zukommen gebe ich schon nach wenigen Metern auf. Also zurück zur Landstraße und auf Kopfsteinpflaster Richtung Kischlitz.






 Bei der ersten sich bietenden Gelegenheit nach links auf einen Feldweg. Und der ist, wie heute alle Wege, schlammig. Ich konnte durch den Nebel meine ursprünglich geplante Route sehen.






Auf der Landstraße zwischen Döllschütz und Pretschwitz wird mein Bike zur lustigen Dreckschleuder. Im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes. Der Feldweg zur B7 hat drei Dinge zu bieten: Schlamm, Ziegelschutt und Wasser.






Kurz vor Trotz beschließe ich es gut sein zu lassen und die Tour abzukürzen. Über Klengel geht es nach Hainspitz. Da ich Heute genug Dreck abbekommen habe fahre ich von Hainspitz aus den neuen Radweg neben der B7 Über Eisenberg und Königshofen geht es bis kurz vor Lindau. Dann Richtung Walpernhain und weiter auf Stolzenhain zu. Es geht über die A9. In TH auf bröselnden Asphalt. In SA auf Schlamm. Ab Stolzenhain wieder Retour wie ich gekommen bin. Zu Hause angekommen heißt es Bike putzen.






 Naja abspritzen muß heute reichen. Alles in allem war das eine schöne Tour die ,bei schönen und trockenen Verhältnissen, ausbaufähig ist. Es waren dann 53Km. Dafür habe ich fast 6h gebraucht. von denen ich immerhin 4:25h im Sattel gesessen habe. Das war für mein Fully übrigens die letzte Tour vor der Winterpause umnd dem Umrüsten. Ab jetzt muß wieder das Hardtail ran.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (25. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute biken. Und bis gestern Mittag hat es ja auch ganz gut ausgesehen. Durch das Tauwetter war der eine oder andere Weg wieder fahrbar. Nur kam dann gegen Abend die nächste Ladung Schnee. Bis heute Mittag sind hier 35cm Neuschnee gefallen. Ich habe den ganzen Vormittag Kraftsport in Form von Schneeschippen betrieben. Aber nach dem Festbraten mußte ich endlich mal wieder was unternehmen. Und so war ich eben Skilaufen. Das wa eine anstrengende Sache.  Da war nichts mit dahingleiten. Der Neuschnee hat nicht getragen. Und so bin ich mehr im Schnee als auf ihm gefahren.Trotzdem Macht es Spaß als erster Spuren zu ziehen. Leider konnte ich nicht fotografieren. Ich hatte die Knipse zwar mit aber die SD Karte befand sich noch im Kartenlesegerät. Nach Wetterzeube, wo ich eigentlich hin wollte bin ich dann doch nicht. Gerade die Kiefern waren total vereist und haben die Kronen kaum noch getragen. Es waren auch schon einige Bäume gesplittert und blockierten den Weg. Das hieß dann: Bis hier hin und nicht weiter. Lebensgefahr! Zurück bin ich dann mehr oder weniger in der eigenen Spur. Das ging dann schon merklich leichter.Immerhin war ich 2Stunden unterwegs und konnte mal wieder was fürs WP Konto tun. Mal sehen wie die Wetterentwicklung morgen ist. Denn dann werd3e ich veruchen eine noch größere Runde zu drehen. Denn auch Langlauf macht Spaß.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (9. Januar 2011)

Ich war heute in Zeitz unterwegs. Die Elster hat ja reichlich Hochwasser. Soweit raus habe ich die zuletzt Anfang der Achziger Jahre gesehen.


*Blick auf das Bioäthanolwerk der Zuckerfabrik Zeitz*


*Dreierbrücke am Bahnhof Zeitz*

Das Wasser soll ja wieder zurück gehen. Wollen wir mal das beste für Saale und Elbe hoffen
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo Kasebi,
ich dachte schon dich gibt es nicht mehr. Sieht ja ganz schön krass aus im Tal der Weißen Elster. Habe gestern meine  Spikes runtergeworfen und  werde heute mal eine kleine Hochwassertour an der Saale durchführen. In Bad Dürenberg soll vom Wehr nichts mehr zu sehen sein.


----------



## Kasebi (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo Udo
Klar giebt es mich noch. Du weißt ja Unkraut vergeht nicht. Allerdings hatte ich massive Gesundheitsprobleme. Das kann auch nur mir passieren. 
Oder kennst du sonst noch jemand der sich erst im Spätherbst zum Saisonende eine Boreliose einfängt. Auch das immer wieder mal Antesten (Langlauf etc) hat sich als kontraproduktiv erwiesen. Aber jetzt bin ich wieder OK. Selbst dem Sport steht nun nichts mehr im Wege. Also werde ich diese Woche langsam wieder mit dem Training beginnen und so noch den einen oder anderen Punt zum WP beitragen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (23. Januar 2011)

@kasebi,
wie sieht es zur Zeit bei Dir und Umgebung aus?
Am Sonntag, den 06.02. soll es Sonne pur geben. Wie schaut es aus, kleine Tour machbar? Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Kasebi (25. Januar 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @kasebi,
> wie sieht es zur Zeit bei Dir und Umgebung aus?
> Am Sonntag, den 06.02. soll es Sonne pur geben. Wie schaut es aus, kleine Tour machbar? Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.



Zur Zeit Schneeregen und äußerst schmudlig. Aber die Temperaturen sollen ja wieder in den Keller gehen. Und wenn es dann noch halbwegs trocken bleibt dürfte der Tour nichts im wege stehen. Bloß wie du jetzt schon wissen kannst wie das Wetter in 2 Wochen ist mußt du mir noch verraten.
Der Termin paßt. Ich wäre dabei. Hast du was kongretes geplant? Wenn nicht die WP Mannschaftstour ist noch offen. Die an ein-zwei Stellen etwas entschärft und sie ist auch um diese Jahreszeit fahrbar.
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (31. Januar 2011)

Am Sonnabend (29.1.) war das Wetter super. Da mußte ich ganz einfach mal biken gehen. Also spontan rein in die Klamotten und los. Ziel ist das Mühltal. Das bisschen Schnee ist ja immer gleich wieder getaut. Also dürfte es keine Probleme geben und ich verzichte auf eine Reifenwechsel. Die Icespiker bleiben eingemottet. Es sollte sich ganz schnell als Fehler erweisen. Bereits der Weißenborner Weg erweist sich als total vereist. 

Also gaaanz laaangsaaam und schön vorsichtig. Auf diese Art ließ es sich dann doch ganz passabel fahren.  Ich fahre ab hier fast ständig durch eine schöne Winterlandschaft. 

 Über Weißenborn und Stolzenhain gings nach Walpernhain und Etzdorf. Ich wollte ja nains Mühltal. Und da gab es ja nur einen Weg für mich. Der Triebengrund. Auf dem Weg dorthin hatte ich eins ums andere mal total vereiste Wege zu überwinden. 

Teilweise sahen diese Flächen in der Sonne richtig gut aus. 

Kurz vor dem Triebengrund hatte ich dann sogar unberührten Schnee in den ich als Erster eine Spur zog. (Eitelkeitsmodus aus) 

Allerdings ließ der sich gar nicht so leicht fahren. Ein-Zwei Zentimeter Harsch und darunter Fünf bis Zehn Zentimeter Schnee wie Mehl. Da war Kurbeln angesagt. Und zwar ganz heftig. An den Hügelgräber hätte ich in den Grund abbiegen müssen. Aber dann hatte ich den Einfall mal zu schauen ob es nicht noch andere Wege runter nach Kursdorf giebt. Also bin ich an der Waldkante weiter gefahren. Bis es nicht mehr ging. Also zurück oder schieben. Ich habe mich für lezteres entschieden. Und eine Stelle wo das Bike sogar selberstand hab ich dann zum Knipsen genutzt.  


Der Weg den ich dann gefunden habe lohnte aber den Umweg nicht.  Er führte auch nur zum Triebengrund oder zur Landstraße. 

Je weiter ich ins Tal kam um so weniger Schnee lag dort. Jetzt waren die Reifen in Ihren Element. Hier wären die Spikes fehl am Platz gewesen. Der Trail entlang des Malzbaches ist durch Baumaßnahmen arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. 



Beim überqueren dieses Rinnsales habe ich mir im letzten Winter nasse Füße geholt. Jetzt ist er für Baustellenfahrzeuge pasierbar gemacht worden. Im Mühltal nehme ich dieses mal die Fahrstraße. Schwerer Fehler. Während der Hang an dem der THWeg verläuft Schneefrei ist, ist die Fahrstraße total vereist. Ein mir entgegenkommendes Fahrzeug hat sogar in Schrittgeschwindigkeit Probleme die Spur zu halten.Zum Glück verlasse ich die Straße aber an der Schössermühle und fahre das Lange Tal hoch. Es ist eine fahrt durch eine Herrliche Winterlandschaft. 

An der Schutzhütte am Punkt 302,7 biege ich nach Rauda ab. Unterwegs hat mir dann der Forst diese Sperre in den Weg gelegt. 

Dabei erwiesen sich die Äste als größtes Hinderniss. Ich bin dann den ,dieses mal eisfreien, Radweg nach Crossen und von dort den Elsterradweg nach Wetterzeube. Vom Hochwasser ist nicht mehr viel zu sehen. Nur der Unrat in den Zweigen der Büsche zeugt von der Höhe des Wassers. 

Den Weg durch den Droyßiger Forst hat man in eine üble Rüttelpiste verwandelt. 

 Obwohl ein ausgewiesener Radweg dürfte der in nächster Zeit für Tourenräder nicht passierbar sein. Dennoch war es eine schöne Tour. Einzig an der Kondition hapert es noch ein wenig. Aber das kriegen wir auch noch in den Griff. Dafür war das Tempo dann auch WP freundlich.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (31. Januar 2011)

Schöne Tour Kasebi, die Du am Wochenende gemacht hast.
Ich hatte am Wochenende Enkelwochenende, war super. Jetzt muss ich mich erst einmal ein wenig erholen und werde heute eine kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## Udo1 (3. Februar 2011)

@Kasebi,
wie sieht es denn bei Dir heute aus? Wollte heute morgen eigentlich eine etwas größere Runde drehen, aber als ich vor die Tür schaute, nur Eis. Die Spikes wollte ich aber auch nicht aufziehem, denn bis zum Machmittag soll der Spuk ja eigentlich wieder vorbei sein, werde dann am Nachmittag einen neuen Versuch starten.


----------



## Udo1 (1. März 2011)

@Kasebi,
es bleibt morgen so wie im LMB eingetragen.
Reinhard1 ist auch dabei, ist zur Zeit Offline, ein kleines DSL Problem.


----------



## Kasebi (20. April 2011)

Da will ich mich nun mal wieder in Tourgeschehen einklinken. Nach dem ich die beiden letzten Wochenenden Such- und Findtouren durchgeführt habe biete ich auch mal wieder eine Tour im LMB an. Der Termin ist Mittwoch der 27.4. Ich werde in Crossen Starten. Das Ziel ist Jena Göschwitz. Die grobe Richtung wird sein: Crossen-Mühltal-Langes Tal-Zeitzgrund-Teufelstal-Stadtroda-Jena Göschwitz. Radwege und Straßen werden nur da benutzt wo es nicht anders geht. Es ist also eine MTB Tour. Und ich denke ich habe eine ganz passable Tour zusammengestellt.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (20. April 2011)

Hallo Kasebi,
habe dasThema mal etwas nach vorne geholt.
Was gibt es neues aus Deinem Rvier zu berichten.


----------



## Kasebi (20. April 2011)

Hallo Udo
Ich war eine Minute schneller als du.Das Revier? Naja wenn das so weiter geht ist das bald kein Wald mehr. Es wird gnadenlos Gefällt was zum feuern taugt. Und kaputt sind entsprechend die Wege. Den Droyßiger Forst meide ich zur Zeit wenn es geht. Und dem Zeitzer werde ich erst am Wochenende einen Besuch abstatten
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## black arrow zz (20. April 2011)

Hallo Kasebi,

dann sehen wir uns vielleicht am Wochenende. Werde das Osterwochenende auch mal wieder für eine Tour in heimischen Gefilden nutzen. Habe mit auch zwischen zeitlich mal ein neues Spielzeug gegönnt.





Das benutze ich aber hier im Bergischen. Dafür habe ich jetzt das black adder dauerhaft in Zeitz stationiert.

Also vielleicht bis zum Wochenende. Da wo ein Biergarten ist bin ich auch nicht weit


----------



## black arrow zz (23. April 2011)

sooooooo.........kasebi hab ich nicht getroffen, aber trotzdem mal paar fotos von mir hier




bin von Zeitz den Elsterradweg bis Wetterzeube gefahren und dann hoch nach Obersiedel




Blick über Schkauditz Richtung Zeitz




kurze Pause




Schloss Droyssig...jahaaaaaa kasebi ich war da auch im Biergarten




Schloss Moritzburg Zeitz




Turmstrasse in Zeitz




Rathaus in Zeitz

war ne schöne Runde mit zwei netten Biergarten-Pausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (24. April 2011)

@ black arrow zz,
schöne Runde die Du da gestern gedreht hast. Ja eure Gegend ist immer ein Tour wert. Mir gefällt auch der Zeitzer Forst recht gut mit seinem ehemaligen TrÜbPl. Schöne Trails kann man dort finden und fahren.
Nächsten Mittwoch geht es von Crossennach Jena über Stadtroda, wenn Du noch Urlaub haben solltest kannst Du Dich ja uns anschließen.


----------



## Kasebi (24. April 2011)

BA-ZZ
Udo hat recht. Eine schöne Runde hast du gedreht.Die Bilder sind ja alle mehr oder weniger bekannt. Nur zu dem Bild von Obersiedel noch eine kurze Erklärung. Das war bis in die Siebziger Jahre des vorigen Jahrhinderts eine beliebte Ausflugsgaststätte. Eigentlich schade das sich nie jemand gefunden hat der sie wieder eröffnet hat. Ich selbst war gestern im Thüringischen unterwegs.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (24. April 2011)

Karfreitag
Ich bin unterwegs auf einer Brot Hol Tour. Der Hintergrund ist folgender: In Großromstedt, einem kleinem Dörfchen bei Kapellendorf, wird zwei bis drei mal im Jahr der Gemeinschaftsbackofen angeheizt. Das gebackene Brot ist allemal die Mühe wert dort hin zu fahren. Oft ist das Sonnabend's und da ich da meißt arbeite ist es von Jena aus nicht all zu weit. Dieses mal aber Karfreitag. Und so beschloß ich das Brot eben im Rahmen einer Biketour beim ortsansässigen Arbeitskollegen zu holen.Wie so oft standen Weißenborn und Stolzenhain am Anfang einer Biketour. Ab Kleinhelmsdorf wollte ich mal was neues Ausprobieren. Und so bin ich denn auch einen ganz passablen Weg nach Kleinlindau runter. Hinter Kleinlindau hatte ich einen Verhauer und landete auf dem Gelände eine Kiesgrube. Und warum? Nur weil die Arme zu kurz sind um noch etwas auf dem GPS lesen zu können. Und so entschloß ich mich dann auch die Lesebrille auf zu lassen. Das ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, Aber es geht. Über Pratschütz, Hainchen und Kämmeritz gehts nach Willschütz. Meißt auf Nebenstraßen. Es ist eine offene Landschaft. Die Dörfer werden meißt von einem größeren Gehöft dominiert. 





 Am Kiefengrund treffe ich auf die Route die ich schon im letzten Herbst mit Udo un Co. nach Frauenpriesnitz gefahren bin.





 Die Fahrt durch Frauenpriesnitz geht dieses mal zum Frauenpriesnitzer Tal. Dabei sehe ich dieses imposante Gemäuer.





 Der Weg ins Tal ist dieses mal trocken und somit leicht zu befahren. 





 Durch Steudnitz und Dorndorf gehts zur Saale. Dabei bietet sich mir dieser Blick.





 Der Weg hoch zu den Schlösser'n ist wie immer ein Scharfrichter und schwer fahrbar. Und da ich noch viel vorhabe schiebe ich einfach ein Stück. Im Dünholz giebt es ein paar schöne Trails. 





 Ab hier fahre ich "Neuland". Über das Angerholz fahre ich nach Hainichen. Jetzt geht es immer an der Waldkante entlang nach Nerkewitz. Vorbei an Lehesten und Altengönna erreiche ich die Mühle von Krippendorf. Diese war durch Kyrill zerstört wurden. Sie ist aber im letzten jahr wieder aufgebaut wurden.





Auch der weitere Weg über Hermstedt nach Kleinromstedt geht über Felder und ist schattenlos. Das merke ich ganz deutlich. Großromstedt fahre ich nicht direkt über die Landstraße an sondern mache einen schönen "Umweg" über den Weißberg. Bis hier her waren es rund 59Km.
Nach dem ich nun mein Brot habe und auch die Wasservorräte aufgefüllt sind geht es jetzt mit 4Kg Zusatzgepäck Retour. Natürlich auch nicht auf direcktem Weg. Und so fahre ich erst mal einen Feldweg direckt nach Süden auf die B7 zu. Nach einem Haken erst nach Norden zurück und dann in nordöstliche Richtung geht es dann auf einem Wiesenweg 



nach Vierzehnheiligen und weiter nach Krippendorf. Hier atmet der Boden Geschichte. Etliche Gedenksteine erinnern an die Schlacht von Jena und Auerstedt die hier am 14.10.1806 getobt hat. Die Straße nach Closewitz zieht sich ewig lang hin. Sie macht keinen Spaß. An der Straße nach Lützeroda wieder eine Hinweistafel zum Schlachtverlauf von 1806.





 Hier habe ich auch einen völlig neuen Blick auf den Jenzig.





Eine ungewohnte Perspektive.Es geht dann durch den Wald runter ins Rautal. Der geplante Weg entlang der Energietrasse wird immer schwieriger und dann unfahrbar. Muß ich eben einen anderen nehmen. Das macht nichts so lange es Bergab geht. Zuvor habe ich auch hier einen ungewöhnlichen Blick. Diesesmal auf die Kunitzburg. 





 Dieselbe Burgruine kann ich mir dann noch mal aus dem Tal betrachten. 





 Langsam merke ich dann doch das Mehrgewicht meines Zusatzgepäck's und so entschliese ich mich jetzt den schnellsten weg richtung heimat zu nehmen. Und das ist nun mal der Radweg auf der ehemaligen Bahnlinie nach Bürgel. Dabei kommt man dann auch an solch schön restaurierten Gebäuden vorbei. 




 In Bürgel kann ich es mir nicht verkneifen ein Eis zu essen. und so Fahre/Schiebe ich hoch zur B7. Ein Schlenker durch die Stadt und ich bin wieder auf dem Radweg. Seit man diesen vom Wiesenweg in ein schwarzes häßliches Asphaltband umgewandelt hat fahre ich dort nicht mehr gerne. Aber was soll's. Es ist nun mal der schnellste Weg nach Eisenberg. Der restliche Weg über Königshofen nach Droyßig bin ich nun auch schon so oft gefahren das ich am überlegen bin ob nicht mal eine neue Variante probieren sollte. Alles in allem eine schöne Tour. Am Schluß habe ich 107,6Km mit 1258 Hm auf dem Tacho. Über die Zeit die ich unterwegs war schweige ich lieber. Denn ab Kunitz ist mir das fahren mit jedem Kilometer shwerer gefallen.Dennoch war es insgesamt eine schöne Tour. Und das Brot? Das erste hat den Karfreitag Abend nicht überlebt. Im Wissen um die "Mühen" es zu holen schmeckte es noch mal so gut wie sonst.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (24. April 2011)

Tolle Tour Kasebi


----------



## black arrow zz (24. April 2011)

Jetzt habe ich ernsthaft an meinem Verstand gezweifelt...wollte auch ein paar Bilder hochladen und stelle doch fest, dass sie schon drin sind. Mit copyright von Kasebi???? Bei genauerem Hinsehen stellt sich aber heraus, dass wir nur am selben Fleck waren und den restaurierten Bahnhof fotografierenwert fanden. 

Ich war also mal wieder viel fauler und habe das Bike ins Auto geworfen und bin nach Thalbürgel gefahren.




Die Kirche da dürfte ja bekannt sein.

Schnell Bike zusammengesteckt und los. Mist, die Flasche hab ich im Auto vergessen. Da ich sowieso in falscher Richtung unterwegs war nochmal zurück.




Irgendwo hab ich gelesen dass das "Alter Esel" da heisst??




So unbewohnt scheint diese Papiermühle gar nicht zu sein.







eine schöne Brücke unterwegs




und das besagte Foto vom Bahnhof Graitschen; Ähnlichkeiten etc. sind rein zufällig




Der Campingplatz in Porstendorf




Die Freundlichkeit der Bedienung in dem Biergarten hielt sich in Grenzen; dafür ist die Lage super




Die Saale bei Jena




nach dem ersten Anstieg hinter Jena auf dem Weg zurück nach Bürgel....die anderen waren dann zu anstrengend, so dass ich keine Fotos mehr gemacht habe 43 km und 919 hm waren für mich heute genug


----------



## Kasebi (24. April 2011)

b a zz
Super Fotos. Da kann ich mit meiner Knipse nicht mithalten. Zu den beiden letzten Fotos hab ich eine Frage. Von wo aus hast du genau fotografiert? Beim vorletzten auf den Jenzig zu ist die Perspektive total verzerrt. Sonst würde ich auf die Saalebrücke Richtung POM tippen. Und das letzte Foto? Das dürfte auch der Jenzig sein. Die zu sehende diagonale Linie ist die Fahrstraße hoch zum Jenzighaus. Aber dein Standort ist mir nicht ganz klar. Da du ja mittlerweile auch immer wieder zeigst das du Tourenfahren kannst  und das nicht zu knapp schicke ich dir demnächst eine PM zweck's gemeinsamer Wochenendtour.
Also noch einen schönen Ostermontag
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black arrow zz (24. April 2011)

; 

Hallo Kasebi, hast recht, das erste Foto ist unten von der Saalebrücke und den zweiten Standpunkt hab ich auch mal markiert; ging da durch ein nettes Wohngebiet hoch; bin nicht sicher aber ich glaub, das hiess Fuchsbau???


----------



## Udo1 (26. April 2011)

@kasebi,

wie wird das Wetter Morgen? Ich hasse Wasser von oben. Also was sagt dein Wetterbericht für unsere morgige Tour.


----------



## Kasebi (26. April 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @kasebi,
> 
> wie wird das Wetter Morgen? Ich hasse Wasser von oben. Also was sagt dein Wetterbericht für unsere morgige Tour.



Eher durchwachsen. Wenn es bei Dir und Reinhardt geht verschieben wir die Tour um einen Tag.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (26. April 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Eher durchwachsen. Wenn es bei Dir und Reinhardt geht verschieben wir die Tour um einen Tag.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Kasebi,
bei mir heute Wasser von oben ohne Ende. Ist sogar in den Hauseingang eingedrungen. Außerdem war ich am heutigen Nachmiitag noch die Strecke für das MTB- Rennen am 3.06. in Wetterscheid abfahren, bzw habe den Vorsitzenden vom Ausrichter White Rock Team, das machen lassen. Schlamm ohne Ende.
Wir verschieben auf Donnerstag gleiche Zeit gleicher Ort.


----------



## Kasebi (26. April 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Kasebi,
> bei mir heute Wasser von oben ohne Ende. Ist sogar in den Hauseingang eingedrungen. Außerdem war ich am heutigen Nachmiitag noch die Strecke für das MTB- Rennen am 3.06. in Wetterscheid abfahren, bzw habe den Vorsitzenden vom Ausrichter White Rock Team, das machen lassen. Schlamm ohne Ende.
> Wir verschieben auf Donnerstag gleiche Zeit gleicher Ort.



Udu
so machen wir es. Ich hab den Termin imLMB schon auf den 28.4. geändert
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Allesamt
Gestern war ich auf "Erkundungstour" im Tautenburger Wald. Es galt sich einige Abschnitte der geplanten Tour von Hermsdorf nach Dorndorf anzuschauen. Ein Teil davon ist auch für mich Neuland. Und solche Pannen wie letzten Donnerstag möchte ich nicht noch mal erleben. Start war in Bürgel. Es geht erstmal steil runter zum Schwedenkreuz. Von dort dann im steten auf und ab über den Kalbenberg nach Poxdorf.
1
Dann geht's den Teufelsgrund bergan bis zur Weggabelung am Punkt 349,9. Hier hat man einen Blick auf Hohendorf in welchem, laut Karte, die Wethau entspringt. In nordwestlicher Richtung geht es zum Schkölchen Grund. Einst ein normaler Waldweg ist dieser jetzt für den Forst befestigt.  
2
Naja, dann doch lieber so als unfahrbar. Dort wo ich auf das Hebetal treffe geht links ein Weg die Hangkante lang.
3
Den nehme ich ein Stück. Die Abfahrt ins Helbetal zurück ist allerdings mit Stämmen zugestapelt. Hier werde ich noch einen anderen Weg wählen. Übers Helbetal erreiche ich schnell Tautenburg.Genau wie in Poxdorf ist man hier mit dem setzen eines Maibaumes beschäftigt. Der Weg den ich aus Tautenburg raus nehmen wollte erweist sich sogar zum schieben als fast zu steil. Und so fahre ich erst mal in Richtung Vorderer Toter Mann um dann im spitzen Winkel nach Osten abzubiegen. Das ist zwar auch sehr steil, aber eben noch fahrbar. Dort wo ich auf meine geplante Route treffe hat man einen schönen Blick auf Tautenburg und den Schloßberg.
4
Auf Wegen, denen man ansieht das sie nur noch selten genutzt werden, geht es um den Hankelsberg.

5,6
Der Weg durch's Brummtal verliert sich kurz im Unterholz bevor man eine Wiese erreicht und diese auf Fahrspuren runter fährt.
7
Hier muß man unbedingt auf der linken Seite des zugewachsenen Holweges bleiben. Man stößt auf einen Weg der oberhalb der Straße nach Steudnitz führt.
8
Durch ein Wohngebiet geht es dann runter zur B88. Auf dieser dann über die Saale und weiter zum Bahnhof. So ist also die "Erkundungstour" an der B88 beendet. Ich werde allerdings noch einen Besuch des Schloßberges mit einbauen. 
Ich könnte jetzt über den Saaleradweg nach Golmsdorf und weiter über Graitschen nach Bürgel fahren. Das ist mir allerding zu einfach. Und so fahre ich hoch zur Landessternwarte.Das ist eine mehr oder weniger befahrene Straße. Unterweg hat man wieder einen tollen Blick auf die Dornburger Schlösser.
9
Ich will zur Mönskuppe. Das ist ein ähnlich exponierter Punkt wie die Zietschkuppe. Vom Gleistal aus gesehen liegt sie, deutlich sichtbar, rechts von der Zietschkuppe. Natürlich wähle ich mal wieder nicht den kürzesten und bequemsten Weg. 
10
Auf ihm blühen sogar solche Kostbarkeiten.
11
Vom Sperbergrund möchte ich auf kürzestem Weg zur Mönskuppe. Doch der Weg oder besser die Schneise ist von Anfang an nicht fahrbar.Auch sind einige, in der Karte eingezeichnete, Wege gar nicht vorhanden. Und so lande ich auf der Poxdorfer Höhe. Hier her hätte ich tatsächlich schneller gelangen können. Ähnlich wie bei der Zietschkuppe muß man den ganzen Weg wieder zurück. Aber die Aussicht lohnt die Mühe allemal.
12
Die folgende Trailabfahrt vom Sonnenberg nach Graitschen ist mit eine der schönsten im Tautenburger Wald.
13
Von Graitschen aus bin ich dann doch noch den Radweg nach Bürgel gefolgt. Wenn auch nur 36.8Km mit 765 Hm lang so war es doch eine schöne und fordernde Tour.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo Kasebi,
wie war Deine Reise auf dem Finnewanderweg von Bad Kösen nach Heldrungen. Warte schon auf Deine Toureindrücke.


----------



## Kasebi (9. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kasebi,
> wie war Deine Reise auf dem Finnewanderweg von Bad Kösen nach Heldrungen. Warte schon auf Deine Toureindrücke.


Ein ausführlicher Bericht kommt noch. Diese Tour hat es in sich.   Einen so hohen Trailanteil wie hier hat man selten.
Und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin: Ich habe noch eine Woche Urlaub. Die werde ich zum Biken nutzen. Hier mal meine geplanten Touren
 Morgen 10.5. Hermsdorf-Teufelstal-Zeitzgrund-Thalbürgel- Tautenhainer Forst-Dorndorf
Mi 11.5. Da werde ich mich wahrscheinlich bei Udo1 einklinken
Do 12.5 Da fahre ich östlich um Jena rum 
Fr  13.5. (oH ???) Mal sehen. Aber so wie es jetzt aussieht westlich um Jena rum.
So 15.5.  Wieder mit Udo1 Aber nur bis Stößen
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust und Zeit mit zu fahren. Dann sich hier oder via PN bei mir melden
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (10. Mai 2011)

Sonntag 8.5.
Ich will heute nach Heldrungen. Das heißt zeitiger Start. Aber ich habe Verschlafen. Und den gestrigen Grillabend merke ich auch noch. Also doch mit dem Auto nach Bad Kösen. Punkt 9:00 Uhr starte ich am Parkplatz unterhalb der Saalebrücke. Zuerst geht's auf dem Saaleradweg hoch zur Rudelsburg. Die Absätze vorm Burschenschaftsdenkmal fahre ich dieses mal. Das ist keine Konditions- oder Technikfrage. Es ist eine Kopfsache seit es mich dort mal geerdet hat. Hier mache ich auch das obligatorische erste Foto.
1
 Und weiter gehts zur Rudelsburg und von dort den Weg runter nach Saaleck. Für gepanzerte Frohrider sicher machbar, fahre ich die unteren Stufen dieses Weges in diesem Leben nicht mehr. Vor den Saalecker Werkstätten geht links ein Weg hoch.
2
Den nehme ich um nach Rödigen zu kommen. Dann stehe ich an einem Weinberg. Links gehts nach Kaatschen und rechts nach Kleinheringen. Ich fahre nach rechts. Schließlich muß ich dort über die Saale und von Unterneusulza nach Rehehausen. Leider hatte das Land Sachsen Anhalt etwas gegen meinen Plan und baut da eine neue Saalebrücke.
3
Eigentlich ist meine Tour zu Ende. Aber nicht mit mir. Die nächste Brücke ist in Kaatschen. Dorthin fahre ich einen schönen Wiesenweg. Leider muß ich auf der anderen Saaleseite die Landstraße zurück nach Großheringen. Dann stehe ich wieder an der Baustelle
4
Aber auf der anderen Saaleseite. 
Dieses mal fahre ich nicht wie sonst über die Sonnenkuppe. Es geht runter nach Rehehausen und von dort durch das Lißbachtal. Ein herrlicher Weg ist das. Ab der Emsenmühle geht's auf geschichtsträchtigem Weg (1806) nach Auerstedt.  Ich biege rechts ab und fahre zum Schäferstein.
5
Vor diesem biege ich links in einen ersten schönen Trail ein Der zieht sich links an der Hangkante Richtung Eckardsberga.
6
Ein Bogen durch ein Wäldchen, über die B87 und ich stehe vor einer Windmühle. 
7
Hier mache ich eine erste Pause. Der folgende Weg nach Marientahl ist von mir etwas unglücklich gewählt. Er ist teilweise so buckelig und wurzelig das ein schnelles Vorwärtskommen unmöglich ist.
8
Dazu kommen immer wieder Hinterlassenschaften des Forstes.
9
Ich hänge jetzt schon im Zeitplan zurück. Dennoch versuche ich mich an meine vorgegebene Route zu halten. Und so stehe ich dann doch noch am Funkturm von Marienthal.
10
Es geht um Schloß Marienthal herum. Von dort führt ein schöner Downhill zu ein paar Fischteichen. Deren Abfluß ist ein Graben an dem ich fast einen Stunt baue. Bis Rastenberg geht es immer im Wechsel über Feld- Wald- und Wiesenwege.
11
Ab Campingplatz Finneck (Heißt der so?) fahre ich einen Radweg entlang der ehemaligen Finnebahn bis Schafau. Dann durch den Ort und um den Bornberg herum. Hier giebt es, vorbei an der Rosenmühle, richtig gute Trails. Jetzt geht es auf den Finneberg. Hier oben giebt es einen richtigen Supertrail. Oder sollte ich sagen: Es gab ihn mal. Denn der Forst hat ihn zu einer breiten Schneiße umgearbeitet. Man sieht jedoch noch wie er sich zwischen den, jetzt gefällten, Bäumen durchgeschlängelt hat. Irgendwann ist die Forstschneiße passiert und der Trail wieder das was er sein soll. Je weiter ich jedoch komme um so deutlicher wird es. Hier ist schon lange keiner mehr lang.
12
Und so nehme ich die erste Abfahrt runter Richtung Burgwenden, bis mich ein Maschendrahtzaun jä stoppt. Ich habe die offizielle Abfahrt verpaßt und stehe am Steinbruch Burgwenden.
13
Zurück? Bloß nicht. Am Zaun geht so etwas ähnliches wie ein Trampelpfad steil runter. Diesem folge ich bis zu einem Weg der mich nach Burgwenden bringt. Ein Blick zurück zeigt mir wo ich runter bin. An der obersten Terasse bin ich auf den Zaun aufgelaufen. Und dann an der Kante nach rechts runter.
14
Jetzt gehts eine Verbindungsstraße hoch und dann in den Wald. Hier muß ich feststellen das weder Karte noch Track mit der Wirklichkeit übereinstimmen. Dennoch finde ich den Einstieg in den Trail über die Schmücke. Dem folge ich bis zur Landstraße zwischen Hemleben und Harras.
15
Den weiteren Weg kenne ich von der anderen Richtung her.Hier sind wir mit Schnarchsack im Jahr09 gefahren. Nach Sachsenburg runter nehme ich den direkten Weg. Im unteren Teil wird der so steil das ich nicht mehr fahren kann. An den Spuren sieht man deutlich das es hier nur mit blockierten Reifen runter geht. Dann stehe ich auf der B86 und rolle zum BHF Heldrungen. Der berühmte Kiosk hat auf und ich beschließe eine ausgiebige Rast zu machen. Muß sowieso auf den Zug warten. Doch da stehen ja noch Leute auf dem Bahnsteig und genau in dem Moment hält auch der Zug nach Erfurt. Zwei Minuten später ruckt er, mit mir im Radabteil wieder an. Das war eine punktgenaue Landung. Da ich aber mehr als 2 Stunden länger als geplant brauchte bin ich erst um 21:00 Uhr wieder am Auto in Bad Kösen. Am Schluß waren es 71.7Km mit 1186Hm. Trotz einiger kleiner Pannen ein super Biketag.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (10. Mai 2011)

Schöne Tour Kasebi, die Du mit einigen Hindernissen gemacht hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (11. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Schöne Tour Kasebi, die Du mit einigen Hindernissen gemacht hast.



Moin Udo
Schön ist ein relativ dehnbarer Begriff. Meine Touren haben meißt einen Mangel. Sie sind zu lang. Weniger wäre oftmals mehr. Aber da siegt beim planen meißt die Gier nach möglichst viel Kilometern. Woll'n mal hoffen das es Heute nicht all zu heftig wird. Ich werde mich jetzt in Schale  schmeißen und dann gemütlich nach Zeitz zum BHF rollen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## ohmtroll (11. Mai 2011)

Mensch Axel,

ich dachte gerade, ich lese nicht richtig!
Schöner Bericht! 

Frag mal Torsten, wo wir letztes Jahr schon lang wollten und es dann auf dieses Jahr verschoben haben.
Stichwort: Rotes Dreieck ab Großheringen 

Einen Teil haben wir im Frühjahr getestet: Von Heldrungen nach Beichlingen (lecker Essen gibts da in der Schloss-Gaststätte!) und zurück.
Die Schluss-Abfahrt ist heftig, aber machbar (Augen auf und runter)


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Mai 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Frag mal Torsten, wo wir letztes Jahr schon lang wollten und es dann auf dieses Jahr verschoben haben.
> Stichwort: Rotes Dreieck ab Großheringen


Ob wir´s in diesem Jahr schaffen?  Falls aber ja, dann haben wir ja jemanden, den wir unterwegs anrufen und um Hilfe bitten können, wenn wir nicht weiter wissen. 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Einen Teil haben wir im Frühjahr getestet: Von Heldrungen nach Beichlingen (lecker Essen gibts da in der Schloss-Gaststätte!) und zurück.
> Die Schluss-Abfahrt ist heftig, aber machbar (Augen auf und runter)


Da wir aber in Heldrungen starten wollen, müssen wir diese Abfahrt aber wohl oder übel hoch.


----------



## Udo1 (12. Mai 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ob wir´s in diesem Jahr schaffen?  Falls aber ja, dann haben wir ja jemanden, den wir unterwegs anrufen und um Hilfe bitten können, wenn wir nicht weiter wissen.
> 
> 
> Da wir aber in Heldrungen starten wollen, müssen wir diese Abfahrt aber wohl oder übel hoch.


Der Verlauf des Finnewanderweges bis nach Weißenfels ist auch nicht ohne, aber nicht immer gut ausgeschildert.


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Mai 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Der Verlauf des Finnewanderweges bis nach Weißenfels ist auch nicht ohne, aber nicht immer gut ausgeschildert.


Das habe ich mich immer schon gefragt: Wieso geht der *Finne*wanderweg bis nach Weißenfels?


----------



## Udo1 (12. Mai 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich immer schon gefragt: Wieso geht der *Finne*wanderweg bis nach Weißenfels?


So genau kannn ich Dir das auch nicht sagen, aber ab Leißling über Freyburg ist er als Finneanderweg ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Kasebi (12. Mai 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Da wir aber in Heldrungen starten wollen, müssen wir diese Abfahrt aber wohl oder übel hoch.


Die Schinderei würde ich mir lieber nicht antun. Da bist du am Beginn der Tour schon ausgepumpt. Es giebt einen Aufstieg da hoch, der ist zwar auch steil aber fahrbar. Den sind wir 2009 mit Schnarchsack hoch. Das war die Tour über die Nordthüringer Höhenzüge. Leider hab ich da noch kein GPS gehabt. Aber fragt doch jemanden der euch da helfen kann. Z.B. Udo1
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (12. Mai 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich immer schon gefragt: Wieso geht der *Finne*wanderweg bis nach Weißenfels?



Das hat irgend etwas mit dem Bergbau zu tun. Ich zitiere mal von der Rückseite einer Wanderkarte : "Der Finnewanderweg ist einer der schönsten Abschnitte des 1997 ins Leben gerufenen "Glück auf - Weges". Dieser verbindet auf rund 1000 Kilometer von Westfalen nach Sachsen sechs Länder, in denen einstmals der Bergbau eine wichtige Rolle spielte."
Was kongretes dazu hab ich im Netz aber nicht gefunden. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen das man dem Roten Dreieck auch anderswo begegnet.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Mai 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Die Schinderei würde ich mir lieber nicht antun. Da bist du am Beginn der Tour schon ausgepumpt. Es giebt einen Aufstieg da hoch, der ist zwar auch steil aber fahrbar. Den sind wir 2009 mit Schnarchsack hoch. Das war die Tour über die Nordthüringer Höhenzüge.


Ich weiß, dass ihr bei der Tour über die nördlichen Höhenzüge dort hoch gefahren seid. Ich habe den GPX-Track damals vom Schnarchsack bekommen. Irgendwo habe ich den sicherlich noch. 
Den Weg, den du meinst, findest du hier. Es ist der südwestlich vom Scharfen Berg dünn gestrichelte Pfad. Ohmtroll und ich sind im Frühjahr den braun gestrichelten Weg an der nördlichen Waldkante hoch gefahren. 



Kasebi schrieb:


> Das hat irgend etwas mit dem Bergbau zu tun. Ich zitiere mal von der Rückseite einer Wanderkarte : "Der Finnewanderweg ist einer der schönsten Abschnitte des 1997 ins Leben gerufenen "Glück auf - Weges". Dieser verbindet auf rund 1000 Kilometer von Westfalen nach Sachsen sechs Länder, in denen einstmals der Bergbau eine wichtige Rolle spielte."
> Was kongretes dazu hab ich im Netz aber nicht gefunden. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen das man dem Roten Dreieck auch anderswo begegnet.


Das rote Dreieck findet man in der (westlichen) Weiterführung auch auf dem Hainleitewanderweg. Insofern passt diese Markierung zum "Glück auf - Weg". Allerdings heißt dieser Weg dort eben nicht mehr Finnewanderweg, sondern Hainleitewanderweg. Denn eigentlich ist die Finne nordwestlich durch die Thüringer Pforte und südöstlich durch das Ilm- und Saaletal begrenzt. 

Aber irgendwer wird sich bei der Namensgebung schon etwas dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (12. Mai 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Es ist der südwestlich vom Scharfen Berg dünn gestrichelte Pfad. Ohmtroll und ich sind im Frühjahr den braun gestrichelten Weg an der nördlichen Waldkante hoch gefahren.



Auf den gestrichelten Weg "um den Berg rum" kamen wir zum Schluß nach der steilen Abfahrt raus und sind dann rechts lang. Unterhalb hat man einen Kahlschlag hingelegt. Bei der Abfahrt hab ich oben schon gedacht "das kann ja heiter werden". Weiter unten ging mir mehrmals durch den Kopf "Nimm die Finger von der Vorderradbremse, steig jetzt hier nicht ab, das ist viel zu steil"  

Das ständige "Auf und Ab" auf dem Finnewanderweg kostet echt Körner.

Warum der Wanderweg an der Altenburger Mühle und nicht an der Rastenburg vorbeiführt? Da sind interessante Trails in OSM zu sehen.
Der Funkturm und der Schäferstein fehlen in OSM.


----------



## Kasebi (12. Mai 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Das ständige "Auf und Ab" auf dem Finnewanderweg kostet echt Körner.



Und so rum wie ihr ihn fahren wollt so gar mehr als bei mir.  Und da würde ich zwei, drei Stellen "umfahren" die so rum zur Schinderei würden. Und selbst da ist der Weg noch lohnend. Ich hab hier mal noch meinen Track als GPX zur Orientierung.
also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Mai 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich hab hier mal noch meinen Track als GPX zur Orientierung.


Der geht bei mir nicht zu entpacken.




Weitere Hinweise dazu sehen so aus:


> Dll: D:\PROGRA~1\WinZip\wz32.dll - 12.12.97 07:30
> Extrahieren nach "D:\Daten\download\"
> Pfadangaben verwenden: ja.   Dateien berschreiben: nein.
> Fehler:  Kann D:/Daten/download/Bad K"se.gpx nicht erstellen


----------



## Kasebi (12. Mai 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Der geht bei mir nicht zu entpacken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merkwürdig. Ich hab die Datei mal Spaßenshalber runtergeladen, auf dem Desktop gespeichert und mit den Windowseigenen Extrahierer entpackt.  funktionierte problemlos.
Aber ich schicke Dir die GPX auch so zu wenn du willst.Mußt mir, via PN, nur sagen wohin.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## ohmtroll (12. Mai 2011)

Also bei mir funxionierte es und ich hab es Torsten gleich mal gemailt.

Von dem in OSM bezeichneten Finnewanderweg bist Du ein um's andere mal abgewichen - welche Stücken lassen sich denn definitiv nicht fahren?


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Mai 2011)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Also bei mir funxionierte es und ich hab es Torsten gleich mal gemailt.


Danke! Es hat gefunzt! 



ohmtroll schrieb:


> Von dem in OSM bezeichneten Finnewanderweg bist Du ein um's andere mal abgewichen - welche Stücken lassen sich denn definitiv nicht fahren?


Das wollte ich auch fragen. 
@Kasebi, wieweit hast du dich an die Ausschilderung und somit an den Finnewanderweg gehalten? Es ist wirklich so, dass im OSM teilweise größere Abweichungen - zum Einen in der Lage der Wege und zum Anderen in den Wegen ansich - zu bemerken waren. 

@Ohmtroll, du weißt doch aber wie genau oder ungenau die OSM-Daten manchmal sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (12. Mai 2011)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Danke! Es hat gefunzt!
> 
> 
> Das wollte ich auch fragen.
> ...



Es ist richtig das ich mich im ersten Teil meiner Tour mich auf einer total anderen Route bewegt habe. Die Originalroute geht von der Rudelsburg über Stendorf nach Sonnendorf und über die Sonnenkuppe zur Emsenmühle. Wobei die Strecke über Rehehausen und das Lißbachtal die deutlich schönere Strecke ist.  Ab da original bis hinter den Schäferstein. Von Eckartsberga bis Marienthal hab ich mir die Strecke wieder frei Schnauze zurechtgebastelt. Das heißt der Finnewanderweg verläuft hier südlich der Straße Eckartsberga-Marienthal.(Laut Wanderkarte)  Ab Marienthal habe ich mich vor allem an der Ausschilderung mit dem roten Dreieck orientiert so fern ich mal nicht wieder das abbiegen verpaßt habe. Ich glaube aber das der Weg von Marienthal runter zu den Teichen nur genommen wurde weil das eine schöne Abfahrt ist. Den Weg da runter findest du auf keiner Karte.Ich habe mich da an einem Track aus dem Tour und Spotguide des IBC orientiert.Stichwort:Rastenberg. Wenn ihr euch an die Originalroute haltet müßt ihr eigentlich nichts umfahren. Einzig den Schlenker über den Finnberg würde ich mir ersparen.  Ich hoffe ihr seht mir meine etwas freie Interpretation des Finnewanderweges nach. Aber bis Eckartsberga bin ich schon so oft unterwegs gewesen das ich mir immer mal neue Routen suche.Ihr müßt also an OSM nicht verzweifeln. Ich habe auch auf meiner Garminkarte immer wieder Wege die in Natura gar nicht vorhanden sind
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (12. Mai 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> .Ich habe mich da an einem Track aus dem Tour und Spotguide des IBC orientiert.Stichwort:Rastenberg.


Diese Tour im IBC Tour- und Spotguide war der Ideengeber für unsere geplante Tour. 



Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr seht mir meine etwas freie Interpretation des Finnewanderweges nach.


Na ja, wenn du öfter dort unterwegs bist, ist es doch klar, dass du mal vom Wege abkommst.  Da wir uns dort nicht wirklich auskennen, wollen wir eigentlich den Finnewanderweg nachfahren. Frei nach dem Motto: Der Weg ist das Ziel. Aber villeicht fahren wir jetzt auch deinen track nach - nur anders herum. Werd mal mit Andreas schwatzen. 



Kasebi schrieb:


> Ihr müßt also an OSM nicht verzweifeln. Ich habe auch auf meiner Garminkarte immer wieder Wege die in Natura gar nicht vorhanden sind


Oder eben anders herum. Ich habe es schon oft erlebt, dass in der Wirklichkeit Wege waren, aber in der Karte sind sie nicht verzeichnet. Das ist dann der Nachteil an einem so jungen Projekt wie dem OSM.


----------



## Kasebi (15. Mai 2011)

15.5. Ich bin heute wieder mit Udo1 und freunden eine richtig schöne Tour gefahren. Nachzulesen im Nachbarthread Nachdem ich mich am Stößener Friedhof verabschiedet habe bin ich durch Stößen durch in Nordwestlicher Richtung. Dann über die Stillgelegte Bahnlinie Teuchern - Naumburg und rüber über die B180.







Auf breiten Feldwegen fahre ich nach Löbitz im Wethautal.










Am Löbitzer Sportplatz hab ich eine Schrecksekunde. Ein paar Kinder spielen Fußball und schießen mich fast vom Bike Da ja nichts passiert ist fahr ich einfach weiter. Sehr zur Erleichterung der Jungs. Den Weg den ich um Löbitz herum nehmen will ist mit einem Weidezaun gesperrt. Nehme ich halt einen anderen der auch nicht schlecht ist.






Hinter Löbitz fahre ich parallel zur Landstraße in einem Waldstück. Da hier kaum Sonne und Wind hinkommen ist der Weg ganz schön schlammig vom Regen. Das ist man ja gar nicht mehr gewöhnt. Kurz vor Pauscha wechsle ich auf die Straße. Hinter Pauscha geht ein schöner Trail Richtung Bahnhof Osterfeld. Genau deswegen habe ich noch diesen Umweg gemacht.









Leider ist der sehr schlammig.






Und zu allem Überdruss habe ich hier auch noch einen Platten am Vorderrad. Ein Dorn, zwei Zentimeter lang und hart wie Metall steckt im Reifen. Also Schlauchwechsel. Ich habe gerade das Vorderrad ausgebaut da habe ich schon Puplikum. Sie ca 8-9Jahre. Er ca 4-5. Sie führt das Wort: "Das passiert mir auch immer. ...Aber Papa macht das wieder ganz. ....Der kann das. ...Wenn du willst hole ich ihn. Dann hilft der Dir. ...Manchmal schipft der aber auch. ...Wenn ich das Rad wieder schmutzig gemacht habe. ...Oder wenn es wieder kaputt ist." Bei so netter Unterhaltung vergeht die Zeit rucK zuck. Als ich mit Luftaufpumpen fertig bin trollen sich die beiden und wünschen mir soger gute fahrt ohne kaputtes Rad.  Über die Landstraße Fahre ich Richtung Osterfel und Waldau. Dann wechsle ich auf einen Feldweg. Der ist als Radweg der Radacht ausgeschildert. Da man ja die ehemalige Bahntrasse zu einem Radweg ausbauen will habe ich die Hoffnung das der Weg so bleibt wie er ist und nicht auch unter einer Teerdecke verschwindet. Von weickelsdorf aus fahre ich vorbei an der Schweinemast. Die Gerüche sind hier zum:kotz::kotz: Also dann rauf auf die Landstraße und ab nach Hause.Kurz vor 16:00 hab ich es dann geschafft. Da es ja für mich heute eine Fahrt von Haustür zur Haustür wahr habe ich dann genau 69Km mit 514Hm auf dem Tacho. Eine schöne Tour dessen absoluter Höhepunkt der Gellertwanderweg(TRAIL !!!!) war. Hier muß ich so bald wie möglich wieder mal biken.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (15. Mai 2011)

Da hast Du ja noch einiges erlebt Kasebi auf Deinem Weg zum heimatlichen Herd.


----------



## Kasebi (6. Juni 2011)

Sonnabend 4.6.
AUS, SCHLUß, VORBEI
Es reicht. Über 5 Stunden für nicht mal 25 Km. Dieser Bergsturz sagt mir entgültig: In Berga ist Schluß. Doch der Reihe nach. Nach dem die Himmelfahrtstour zwischen Eilenburg und Großtreben ein einziges Quitschmrtyrium gewesen ist beschließe ich die 2.Etappe meiner THWeg Befahrung zu wiederholen. Natürlich mit ein paar Änderungen. Ich will schließlich auch neues kennen lernen. Aber zuvor muß ich in Greiz noch zu einem Radhändler. Ich brauche noch einen Ersatzschlauch. Und alle schicken mich zu Rad Bauer quer durch die Stadt. So lerne ich wenigstens Greiz kennen und habe einen schönen Blick aus das Schloß.






Erst durch den Park geschoben und dann über die Elster. Hier orientiere ich mich nicht am blauen-, sondern am roten Punkt. Ich fahre hoch zur Teufelskanzel.






Das ist ein markanter Felsen an dem auch geklettert wird. Etliche Routen im 3. bis 6. Grad sind vorhanden. Eigentlich müßte ich zurück und im Bogen um den Felsen rum. Aber unterhalb des Felsens beginnt ein Weg und ich beschließe den zu nehmen. Und so trage ich Heute zum ersten mal mein Bike. Auf dem Foto in etwa dort wo das helle Lichtband ist und der Kletterer steht. Der folgende Weg ist schön wird aber wenig genutzt.Immer im Wechsel von Forstautobahn und naturbelassenen Waldwegen erreiche ich den Amselstein oberhalb der Neumühle.






Leider ist die Ausicht zugewachsen. Die nachfolgende Abfahrt erfordert alle Aufmerksamkeit. Ein paar mal muß ich unfreiwillig vom Bike.






Vorbei am Bahnhof und durch eine unscheinbare Gasse erreiche ich eine Art Ehrenhain. Ein geschichtlicher Anachronismus wie man unschwer erkennen kann












Was dann kommt ist Abenteuer pur. Diese Treppen hoch?






Oder diese Treppen hoch?






Ich nehme letztere, denn laut Karte folgt da ein Trail. Der ist auch da






Und herrlich sofern Fahrbar. Wären da nicht ständig derartige Hindernisse.











Immer wieder trage, schiebe zerre und stemme mein Bike den Trail entlang. Nur fahren tue ich hier die wenigsten Meter. Irgendwann entläßt mich der Trail und ich habe eine schöne Abfahrt zur Lehnamühle.






Zwischendurch kann man sich immer wieder an einem Stück schöner Natur erfreuen.






Den Trail hinter der Lehnamühle genannt der "Mühlburschensteig" kenne ich schon aus dem Vorjahr






Hier hat man auch immer mal wieder einen Blick auf die braune "Weiße Elster"






Dieses mal fahre ich den Elsterbogen über die Rüßburg und Rüßdorf aus.






Ich komme mit Einheimischen ins Gespräch. Sie raten mir ab den Berg hoch zu fahren. Ich solle mich lieber Rechts halten. Hätt ich mal lieber nicht auf sie gehört. Denn der empfohlene Weg endet hier. 






Also ein ganzes Stück zurück und doch den Berg hoch. Dort treffe ich auf die Originalroute des THWeges. Die nachfolgende Strecke des Mühlburschensteiges ist auf etlichen Kilometern Trailvergnügen pur. Dann gehen links wieder Treppen hoch. Ich bin ja da schon im letzten Jahr gewesen. Da fahre ich doch mal den Weg gerade aus. Erst breit wird auch der zum Trail. Heute kein gutes Zeichen. Und dann gehts tatsächlich nicht weiter. Ein Bergsturz hat eine ca 5-6 Meter breite Kluft in den Weg geschlagen. 






Oben links wo das Gras ist geht der Weg weiter. Zurück und die Treppen benutzt? Nie und nimmer obwohl hier mein Entschluß feststeht in Berga die Tour zu beenden.Also links weglos hoch und das Bike getragen, gezogen und geschoben. Der Trail wird nach der Unterbrechung immer schlechter und so trage, zerre,schiebe ich mein Bike zu einem Weg direkt am Ufer der Elster Jetzt geht es vorbei an weiteren Felsstürzen nach Berga.











Jetzt heißt es nur noch: Ab zum Bahnhof.
Ich habe wieder mal Glück. Denn nach 15 Minuten kommt mein Zug der mich nach Gera und weiter nach Crossen bringt. Von hier fahre ich den Elsterradweg nach Hause und komme so wenigsten auf knapp 40Km. Dabei entdecke ich einige mit Raps getarnte Mohnfelder






Hat sich die Tour gelohnt? Unbedingt! Es ist auch schon beschlossene Sache den Abschnitt zwischen Neumühle und Berga zusammen mit meiner Frau ohne Bikes abzulaufen.
Die nächste größere Tour werde ich Pfingstmontag fahren. Es geht von Weißenfels über Eisenberg nach Gera. Näheres steht dann in den Fahrgemeinschaften. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (14. Juli 2011)

@kasebi,
fährst Du noch, was gibt es neues in Deinem Bikerevier.


----------



## Kasebi (15. Juli 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @kasebi,
> fährst Du noch



*JEIN*
Ich bin in der letzten Zeit tatsächlich kaum zum biken gekommen. Ist es schön und sonnig muß ich arbeiten. Hab ich mal frei regnet es. Dazu hat mir ein Sturm meinen Garten zerlegt. Zwei Bäume am Bach zersplittert und gefällt. Und schön im Garten verteilt. Auch unsere Trauerweide, der ganze Stolz meiner Frau, ist in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Ein großer Hauptast ist abgebrochen. Da mußte ich erst mal Ordnung schaffen. Das dauert seine Zeit. Aber morgen habe ich eine Tour vor. Ich werde 
eine größere Runde drehen. Dann kann ich auch etwas zum Heimischen Revier sagen. Denn im Zeitzer forst war ich in diesem Jahr überhaupt noch nicht.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (5. September 2011)

So, da will ich mich mal wieder unter die Lebenden zurückmelden. Ich habe heute das erste mal, seit dem Crash in Seiffen, auf einem Rad(RR) gesessen. Auch wenn ich mich keinen Meter fortbewegt habe und es nur widerstandsloses Kurbeln auf der Rolle war ist es doch ein Anfang. Dazu kommt seit ein paar Tagen Gumminastik für die Schulter und den Arm. Mal sehen wie es jetzt weitergeht. Ich denke mal bis zum WP-Beginn bin ich wirklich wieder fit.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (5. September 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> So, da will ich mich mal wieder unter die Lebenden zurückmelden. Ich habe heute das erste mal, seit dem Crash in Seiffen, auf einem Rad(RR) gesessen. Auch wenn ich mich keinen Meter fortbewegt habe und es nur widerstandsloses Kurbeln auf der Rolle war ist es doch ein Anfang. Dazu kommt seit ein paar Tagen Gumminastik für die Schulter und den Arm. Mal sehen wie es jetzt weitergeht. Ich denke mal bis zum WP-Beginn bin ich wirklich wieder fit.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Klasse Kasebi,
wie Du in der Anmeldung sicherlich schon gesehen hast, haben wir zur Eröffnungstour endlich mal das starke Geschlecht mit dabei.
Also trainiere weiter hart und ausdauernd.


----------



## Kasebi (25. September 2011)

Hallo Allesamt
Da will ich mich mal wieder unter die Tourenfahrer zurück melden. Nachdem ich ja nun gestern eine Runde auf der Straße gedreht habe, bin ich Heute meine erste Tour seit Anfang August gefahren. Es wurde ja auch mal wieder Zeit. Und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt. 
Ich hab mir mal ein paar Sachen für die WP Teamtour angeschaut. Man möchte sich da ja nicht blamieren. Außerdem brauche ich jeden Kilometer. um wieder Tritt zu fassen. Durch den Droyßiger Forst geht's zur Obstplantage Friedrich. Von dort weiter nach Mannsdorf. Es läßt sich doch recht angenehm fahren. Einzig das Stück wo man ausrangierte Betonschwellen zum pflastern genommen hat macht mir ein paar Sorgen.





Wie wird die Schulter reagieren?  Meine Sorge ist unbegründet. Die Schulter hält.  Bevor man nach Mannsdorf reinkommt hat man eine tolle Fernsicht. Der Blick reicht bis zum Kraftwerk Lippendorf. 




In nördlicher Richtung erkennt man sogar die Kühlturmfahne vom Kraftwerk Buna. Über Kleinosida und Grana fahre ich nach Zeitz. Hier fahre ich durch Wohngebiete in denen ich noch nie war. Ich habe übrigens am Mittwoch, zusammen mit meiner Frau, eine Stadtbsichtigung gemacht um zu sehen ob ich unsere Tour so fahren kann. Vorbei am Schwanenteich fahre ich zur Dr.Floericke Promenade.




Dabei lerne ich Zeitz mal von einer anderen Seite kennen. 




Denn wer nur mal schnell durch Zeitz will lernt meißt nur eins kennen. Zerstörung und Verfall. Dann gehts durchs Knittelholz. Da gab's mal ein beliebtes Ausflugslokal. Das Waldhaus. Heute eine abrißreife Ruine.




Dennoch giebts hier richtig schöne Ecken, Bzw Täler.




Über diese "Brücke" schiebe ich allerdings sehr vorsichtig.




Einen Sturz kann und will ich mir nicht leisten. Von Rasberg aus will ich nach Bergisdorf. Leider ist der Weg den ich nehmen will durch die neue Umgehungsstraße für immer unterbrochen. Also fahre ich den Feldweg paralleel zur Umgehung. Leider endet der an einem Maisfeld. Zurück? Ach was. Fahre ich eben entlang der Hangkante zur nächsten Kreuzung.




Über Bergisdorf fahre ich nach Großosida im Elstertal. Hier nehme ich den Elsterradweg bis zur Brücke über die Elster. Vorbei am ehemaligen Haltepunkt Haynsburg (Hier halten seit letzten Fahrplanwechsel überhaupt keine Züge mehr) gehts den Kalten Grund mal Bergan. Und dort an der Schranke ist erst mal Schluß mit fahren.




Da fehlt dann doch noch etwas Kraft. Also schiebe ich ein Stück bis zur Obsplantage. Der restliche Weg geht Retour wie auf der Hinfahrt. Alles in allem eine schöne erste Herbsttour. Eine Tour die Lust auf mehr macht. Wollen mal hoffen das das Wetter in der nächsten Zeit mitmacht.
Also bis dann
Kasebi
Hier noch ein paar taktische Daten. Mit Udo kann ich zwar nicht mithalten. Aber das Verlangt ja auch keiner. Es waren 31,7Km mit 432Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (26. September 2011)

@Kasebi,
willkommen zurück bei den aktiven Brustgurtfahrern.


----------



## Udo1 (20. Oktober 2011)

@kasebi,
die Eröffnungstour der Brustgurtfahrer am 13.11. ist ja noch aktuell, oder hat sich in der Zwischenzeit was geändert?


----------



## Kasebi (20. Oktober 2011)

Udo1 schrieb:


> @kasebi,
> die Eröffnungstour der Brustgurtfahrer am 13.11. ist ja noch aktuell, oder hat sich in der Zwischenzeit was geändert?



Es hat sich nichts geändert. Wir fahren auf jeden fall. Ich freue mich schon darauf.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe heute eine richtig schöne und anspruchsvolle Tour von Naumburg über Bad Kösen und Camburg nach Dorndorf gemacht. Nachdem ich über die drei letzten Touren mit mir Stillschweigen vereinbart habe(man sagt dazu umgangssprachlich Schreibfaulheit) werde ich im Lauf der Woche wieder einen Tourenbericht abliefern. Ich muß doch mal wieder meinen Fred aufpeppen und attracktiv machen
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (2. November 2011)

So und hier nun ein Bericht von meiner Tour am Montag. 

Als der Wecker klingelt müßte es eigentlich schon hell sein. Ist es aber nicht. Vor lauter Nebel sehe ich kaum das Nachbarhaus. Da fahre ich lieber keine Tour. Zwei Stunden später haben wir strahlenden Sonnenschein. Frühstücken, den Rucksack packen und rein ins Auto. 10:30Uhr stehe ich im Naumburger Blütengrund am Start. Ich will heute rechts und links der Saale Richtung Bad Kösen, Camburg und Jena fahren. Und wenn möglich den Saaleradweg meiden. Den kurzen Weg auf dem Damm am rechten Saaleufer habe ich noch nie gemocht. Ich werde die längere aber deutlich schönere Variante wählen. Die Fähre scheint nicht in Betrieb zu sein. Also fahre ich erst mal flußabwärts zur Brücke. In Naumburg Henne und auf der anderen Seite gleich wieder Berg an. Mit der Fähre nur ein paar Meter aber nicht halb so schön. 






Übrigens, das Brückenhaus in NMB Henne steht zum Verkauf. Wer Interesse hat.  Jetzt muß ich ein Stück die Unstrut hoch um in Kleinjena auf die andere Seite zu kommen. Vorbei am Max Klinger Weinberg mit seinem Steinernen Bilderbuch. 






Ich fahre weiter einen schönen Weg nach Roßbach und entlang der Weinberge nach Bad Kösen. 






Hier ist das Klima so mild das sogar noch Rosen blühen. 





 In Bad Kösen gehts wieder auf die andere Saaleseite. Von der Brücke sieht man gut das Wehr und darüber das Gradierwerk. 





Und wieder geht es hoch zur Rudelsburg mit dem obligatorischen Fotostopp. 






Hier genieße ich erst mal die Aussicht. Den Weg runter zur Straße muß ich heute komplett schieben. Zuviele Spaziergänger kommen mir entgegen. Ab den Saalecker Werkstätten fahre ich wie so oft Richtung Rödigen und weiter nach Kaatschen. Das Weingut Zahn ist schon lange kein Geheimtipp mehr. Die Terasse ist voll mit Besucher.




Da fahre ich dann doch lieber weiter. Bis Stöben benutze ich den gut ausgebauten Saaleradweg. Hier kann mann ordentlich Strecke machen. In Stöben biege ich auf einen Wiesenweg nach Schmiedehausen ab. Das Gras ist ganz schön hoch und hohes Gras fährt sich besch.... Wenn dann noch eine ordentliche Steigung dazu kommt wird es zu Tortour. Im Wald wird es wieder besser. Ich treffe dann auf die Straße nach Camburg. Die nehme ich aber nicht. Ich probiere einen Feldweg der auf keiner Karte verzeichnet ist. 




Flott gehts entlang des Steinberges runter nach Camburg. Lohnen solche kraftraubende Schlenker überhaupt werde ich des öfteren gefragt. Ich denke ja. Denn die Abfahrten entschädigen einen immer wieder für die Mühen. Und wieder einmal wechsle ich die Flußseite. Ich will in den Schleuskauer Grund. Den kenne ich noch nicht. Ist sozusagen Neuland. Ich vepasse den Einstieg und fahre durch Tonnen faulender Äpfel entlang einer Obstplantage. Bis es nicht mehr weitergeht. Zum Glück finde ich einen Trail der mich wieder auf den richtigen Weg bringt. Stetig leicht bergan, also wieder einmal falschrum, zieht der Trail durch den Wald. 





 Wald? Obwohl nur wenige Hundert Meter breit trifft es das Wort Urwald besser. 





Hinter Schleuskau fahre ich dann auf einem kaum PKW breiten Asphaltsträßchen nach Frauenpriesnitz. 




Ich schaue auf den Tautenburger Wald. Die Sonne steht schon recht tief und ich muß mich sputen. Die Fahrt zum Hirschgrund erfordert wie immer vollste Konzentration. Das Schlammloch auf der anderen Straßenseite scheint nie auszutrocknen. Breite und Tiefe hab ich schon mal vor zwei Jahren ausgemessen.  Der Anstieg über den Schopfenberg nach Tautenburg ist der brutalste der ganzen Tour. Das haben sogar schon Udo1 und Reinhardt1 zu spüren gekriegt. Der Trail runter ins Hebetal ist und bleibt ein Genuß. Leider viel zu kurz. Heute fahre ich zum Schloßberg.






Das erste mal übrigens. Hier mache ich erst mal Rast. Weiter geht es den Vogelgrund hoch. Dieses mal nicht Ideal da ich ja zur Zietschkuppe wollte. Das Gewirr der Wege auf den Plateau ist auch nicht hilfreich. Die meißten wachsen zu und sind mit dem Bike unpassierbar. Die Sonne verschwindet gleich hinter dem Großen Gleisberg. 





Deswegen fahre ich lieber ohne Umwege den Zietschgrund runter nach Golmsdorf. Von dort fahre ich den Saaleradweg nach Dornburg Die Zugfahrt Nach Naumburg ist nochmal Abenteuer pur. Denn die Radabteile sind wie immer zu klein Bzw. total überfüllt. Aber man hilft sich untereinander und so kriegt jeder sein Rad/Bike dort aus dem Zug wo er aussteigen muß. Selbst die Schaffnerin nimmt es gelassen und legt einen unglaublichen ZickZack Kurs hin um ihr Abteil zu erreichen.  Am Schluß habe ich 56.3Km mit 846Hm auf dem Tacho. Dazu die Gewißheit das der Schleuskauer Grund einen weiteren Besuch wert ist.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2011)

Klasse Tour Kasebi, bin gerade mal die Strecke auf der Karte grob abgefahren, sehr anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Kasebi (3. November 2011)

Udo 
Im Anhang habe ich den GPX Track von meiner Tour am 31.10.  Wenn man da von der Rudelsburg die Straße runterfährt ist das für jeden machbar. Und wenn man statt zum Tautenburger Wald gleich das Frauenpriesnitzer Tal runter fährt hat man eine genau so schöne aber nicht ganz so schwere Tour zusammen. Nur mal so als Vorschlag für eine Mittwochstour im nächsten Frühjahr.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (29. November 2011)

Ich gestehe: Ich bin ein Weihnachtsmuffel. Und als solcher war ich am Sonntag auf der Flucht. Das Wetter war ja nicht schlecht. Eben Novembermäßig.

Rausgekommen ist eine richtig schöne Tour. Zuerst über Weißenborn und Droyßig Richtung Kleinhelmsdorf. Das geht alles nach Westen. Und so hatte ich, kaum aus Droyßig raus, den Wind voll gegen mich. Ich hatte das Gefühl ständig bergan zu fahren. Mindestens 10%.  Das große Kettenblatt hätte Heute zu Hause bleiben können. Zwischen Stolzenhain und Kleinhelmsdorf habe ich noch einen Schlenker nach Norden gemacht und bin am Sportplatz von Roda rausgekommen. Dann durch Roda durch, rüber über die A9 und dann duch das dortige Gewebegebiet nach Kleinhelmsdorf. Und immer im- und gegen den Wind. Dann auf einem Feldweg in weitem Bogen um das Betonwerk rum. An der nächsten Kreuzung muß ich entscheiden. Nach links in Richtung Lindau und Königshofen. Nach rechts Richtung Goldschau. Oder geradeaus nach Bölitz. Ich fahre nach Böhlitz. Aber nicht die Fahrstraße sondern durch den Wald. Da geht ein schöner Weg runter. 

Links von diesem Weg ist eine Schlucht, Graben oder wie sich das sonst nennen mag.

Ob da auch ein Weg ist? Fast sieht's so aus. Mich packt die Neugier und so drehe ich um und fahre den Weg wieder hoch. Ich suche einen Einstieg. Es geht nur durchs Unterholz. Einen richtigen Weg giebt es nicht. Es läßt sich dennoch passabel fahren.

Ob da schon mal jemand mit dem MTB lang ist? Oder bin ich der erste? Fragen über Fragen.Hinter Böhlitz fahre ich die Straße hoch bis zu einer Schranke. Ab hier verboten. Bergbaugelände. Es ist die Sandgrube des Betonwerkes. Da sie am Rande verläuft und ich nach wenigen Metern bereits wieder Anschluß an den Weg nach Nautschütz habe geht das mal. Die Woche über würde ich es nicht versuchen. Der Weg aus Sand und seinen Kiefern erinnert ein bisschen an die Brandenburger Wälder. 

In Nautschütz hat man die Qual der Wahl wie man nach Böhlitz kommen will. Habe ich so auch noch nicht gesehen.

Den weiteren Weg nach Seiselitz kenne ich noch nicht. Erst flach, dann leicht bergab kann ich ordentlich Strecke machen. 

Der Wind ist hier erstaunlicher Weise kaum ein Thema. Vor Seiselitz schlage ich einen Haken nach Nordosten und erreiche den Weg nach Kaynsberg. Den fahre ich hoch. Kaynsberg, ein ehemaliger Herrschaftssitz, hat auch schon bessere Tage erlebt.

Hier muß ich mich wieder mal entscheiden. Links runter nach Utenbach, oder rechts rum nach Goldschau und weiter zurück nach Kleinhelmsdorf. Heute fahre ich mal den Weg gerade aus.Der erweißt sich als herrlicher Wiesenweg. Schön geschwungene Kurven und zwei lustige Gegenanstiege bringen mich zum Wasserturm am ehemaligen Bahnhof Cauerwitz.

Jetzt fahre ich auf der ehemaligen Trasse in Richtung Osterfeld. 

Sie fügt sich gut in die Landschaft ein. Und auch wenn es schon mehr als 50 Jahre her ist sieht man ihr die eigentliche Bestimmung an. An einer Weide ist dann Schluß. Der Weg biegt ab und auf dem Damm verläuft ein Trail.

Bewachsen mit Schlehen. Auf Grund einschlägiger negativer Erfahrungen nehme ich dann doch lieber den Weg auf der Weide. Dabei werde ich mißtauisch beäugt von diesen Viecher.

So oft kommt wohl hier niemand lang.Erst nach Süden und dann nach Nordwesten führt mich der Weg an Goldschau vorbei. Auf einer abenteuerlich anmutenden Brücke gehts über den Leinewehbach. Gesperrt mit Begrenzungpfählen für große Fahrzeuge. Hat sie doch ein großes Loch in der Fahrbahn duch das man auf den Bach schauen kann. Vom Bahnhof Osterfeld fahre ich runter in die Stadt. Obwohl nur knapp 1000 Einwohner hat Osterfeld Stadtrecht. Und weiter auf der Straße nach Waldau. Hier ist wieder so ein typischer Weihnachtsmarkt. Nichts für mich. Also schnell weiter. An den Heideteichen velasse ich den Fahrweg und fahre mal auf der anderen Seite der Teiche entlang. Was ich mir davon versprochen habe kann ich auch nicht sagen. Ich war halt nur neugierig. Zu sehen gabs aber nichts was ich nicht auch vom Weg aus gesehen hätte.An der Landstraße kommt das Heimbringerlicht ans Bike, bevor es nach Thierbach geht. Ich will noch zum Pfaffenteich. Einst ein beliebtes Angelgewässer und sorgsam gepflegt, ist er heut zu mehr als 2/3 zugewachsen. 

 Der weitere Weg am Waldrand entlang existiert auch nicht mehr. Muß ich halt ein Stück übers Feld. Das ist auch nicht weiter schlimm. Denn diese sind staubtrocken. In Quesnitz fängt es an dunkel zu werden. Und so fahre ich dann auch direkt nach Droyßig zurück. Auf dem Plateau stehe ich wieder voll im Wind und ich muß nochmal ordentlich in die Pedale treten. Eine schöne und interessante Tour neigt sich dem Ende zu. Am Schluß habe ich 37Km mit 434Hm auf dem Tacho Bzw GPS Gerät. Gerade richtig für einen Sonntagnachmittag im November.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo "kasebi",
schöne Strecke die du da gemacht hast. Einige Stellen in deinem Bericht waren mir sehr bekannt, vor allem der Bereich um Böhlitz, Nautschütz und Kaynsberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (1. Dezember 2011)

Udo 
In dem "Viereck" von Naumburg - Osterfeld - Eisenberg - Camburg - Naumburg kriegt man bestimmt eine 40 - 50Km Runde hin ohne einen Weg doppelt zu fahren. Es sieht zwar nicht danach aus, aber es ist eine gut zum Biken geeignete Ecke.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (5. Dezember 2011)

Vorhin hat es zum ersten mal in diesen Winter "geschneit". Zum Glück bleibt der weiße Wolkenschimmel noch nicht liegen. Mit Grausen denke ich an Dezember 10 zurück. Wolln mal hoffen das es uns noch lange verschont.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo Kasebi,
lange nichts mehr von deinen Aktivitäten gelesen. Wie war denn deine Saaletour?


----------



## Kasebi (20. Januar 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kasebi,
> lange nichts mehr von deinen Aktivitäten gelesen. Wie war denn deine Saaletour?



Hallo Udo
Die Tour war klasse. Ich wollte ja einen Bericht schreiben. Bilder sind auch schon bei Sevenload drinn. Nur hats mich zweimal beim schreiben durch einen dummen Fehler aus dem Forum geworfen Wie gesagt meine Schuld. Mal sehen werde nachher noch einen dritten Versuch wagen
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (28. Januar 2012)

Doch noch Winter. Gestern am späten Abend fing es an zu krümeln. Heute ist alles weiß. Mußte sogar schon mal den Fußweg räumen. Da steht nachher noch ein Reifenwechsel an. Mit denen die ich jetzt drauf hab ist kein Staat zu machen. Jedenfalls nicht bei Schnee. Bloß für die Spikes dürfte es wohl noch zu früh sein. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Doch noch Winter. Gestern am späten Abend fing es an zu krümeln. Heute ist alles weiß. Mußte sogar schon mal den Fußweg räumen. Da steht nachher noch ein Reifenwechsel an. Mit denen die ich jetzt drauf hab ist kein Staat zu machen. Jedenfalls nicht bei Schnee. Bloß für die Spikes dürfte es wohl noch zu früh sein.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Ja Kasebi, 
bei uns, in der niederschlagärmsten Gegend Deutschlands, ist auch schon alles weiß. Meine Spikes werde ich auch noch nicht aufziehen, die weiße Pracht wird wohl nicht lange vorhalten.
Aber Morgen scheint die Sonne bei -2°C, wird dann eine schöne Tour werden bei klarer Luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (28. Januar 2012)

@kasebi,
bin gerade von einer kurzen Tour zurück, die ich leider abbrechen musste -zu glatt-. Werde jetzt sofort meine Spikes aufziehen. Der Wetterbericht sagt für nächste Woche Minusgrade voraus..


----------



## Kasebi (29. Januar 2012)

Habe gestern Abend noch die Spikes aufgezogen. Nach einer etwas kurzen Nacht hatte ich dann aber relativ wenig Lust auf ne Tour. Und so blieb es eher beim wollen. Für ne kurze Runde hat es dann aber doch noch gereicht. Den Spuren nach zu urteilen muß im Droyßiger Forst die gesamte Bevölkerung des BLK unterwegs gewesen sein. Da war nichts mit jungfräulichen Spuren ziehen. Es war trotzdem schön. Mal sehen was die neue Woche bringt. So wie die Wettervorschau ausieht bleibt es trocken und kalt. Die weiße Pracht bleibt uns also die nächsten Tage erhalten
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo allesamt. 
Obwohl es noch ein Stück hin ist habe ich schon mal für den 14.3.2012 einen Termin ins LMB eingetragen. Start ist um 9:35 in Deuben bei Zeitz. Es geht aus dem ehemaligen Braunkohlenrevier um Luckenau ins Thüringische. Dabei fahren wir über die Heidedörfer nach Eisenberg im SHK. Die Tour ist ca 50Km lang und hat um die 650Hm. Sie ist relativ leicht, hat aber im Thüringischen ein paar schöne Trailabschnitte. Von Eisenberg gehts nach Crossen zum Zug. Ob wir da noch das Mühltal mitnehmen entscheiden wir nach Zeitlage vor Ort.

Ich werde morgen übrigens wieder an der CTF in Bitterfeld teilnehmen. Ich vermute mal das wird ein lustiges Schlammbad.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (18. Februar 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo allesamt.
> Obwohl es noch ein Stück hin ist habe ich schon mal für den 14.3.2012 einen Termin ins LMB eingetragen. Start ist um 9:35 in Deuben bei Zeitz. Es geht aus dem ehemaligen Braunkohlenrevier um Luckenau ins Thüringische. Dabei fahren wir über die Heidedörfer nach Eisenberg im SHK. Die Tour ist ca 50Km lang und hat um die 650Hm. Sie ist relativ leicht, hat aber im Thüringischen ein paar schöne Trailabschnitte. Von Eisenberg gehts nach Crossen zum Zug. Ob wir da noch das Mühltal mitnehmen entscheiden wir nach Zeitlage vor Ort.
> 
> Ich werde morgen übrigens wieder an der CTF in Bitterfeld teilnehmen. Ich vermute mal das wird ein lustiges Schlammbad.
> ...


Viel Spaß dann morgen kasebi. Ich trage mich gleich ein für den 14.03.


----------



## Udo1 (19. Februar 2012)

@kasebi,
wir war deine Tour in Bitterfeld?


----------



## Kasebi (7. April 2012)

Hallo allesamt
Da bin ich also wieder online. Ist schon komisch nach rund 4 Wochen ohne Internet hier wieder zu Gange zu sein. Hat sich ja eine Menge getan in der Zeit. Das merkt man dann ganz deutlich wenn man mal ne weile nicht online war. Jetzt muß ich nur noch das dieses Gerrät so zum laufen kriegen das ich damit meine Aufgaben erledigen kann. Aber das wird schon. Ich kann mich zumindest erst mal mit der Bikewelt in Verbindung setzen. Und das ist doch auch schon was. Vor allem im Hinblick auf das nächste Wochenende.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (7. April 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ...Vor allem im Hinblick auf das nächste Wochenende.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hallo kasebi,
es freut mich wieder etwas von dir lesen zu können.
Das Wetter für nächsten Sonnabend Heldrungen:
leicht bewölkt bei 13°C.
Ich starte um 06:35 Uhr ab Merseburg mit DB,
Reinhard1 steigt in Leißling um 06:57 Uhr ein
und du stehst dann wohl allein um 07:00 Uhr am Gleis in Naumburg?
Erfurt an 07:58 Uhr
Erfurt ab: 08:16 Uhr
Heldrungen an 08:53 Uhr
Länderticket besorge ich.


----------



## Kasebi (7. April 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo kasebi,
> es freut mich wieder etwas von dir lesen zu können.
> Das Wetter für nächsten Sonnabend Heldrungen:
> leicht bewölkt bei 13°C.
> ...



9:00? Hab ich da was gesagt? Oder verwechselst du da etwas? laut meinem Plan steigen wir um 7:03 in NMB zu
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (7. April 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> 9:00? Hab ich da was gesagt? Oder verwechselst du da etwas? laut meinem Plan steigen wir um 7:03 in NMB zu
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Natürlich hast du recht. 07:00 Uhr Naumburg bringst du noch jemand mit? Wegen dem Ticket.


----------



## Kasebi (7. April 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...a bringst du noch jemand mit? Wegen dem Ticket.



Das sage ich bis spätestens Freitag. Aber so wie es jetzt aussieht kommt mein Freund Oliver mit.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (7. April 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Das sage ich bis spätestens Freitag. Aber so wie es jetzt aussieht kommt mein Freund Oliver mit.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


O.K. dann sind wir ja zu viert. Mal sehen ob wir alle in Erfurt mit dem Zug mitkommen.


----------



## Kasebi (10. April 2012)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe das Wetter heute genutzt und ne schnelle Runde gedreht. Unter anderen auch im Kalten Grund. Da war ich zuletzt mit Udo1, _torsten_ und co zur WP Eröffnungstour. Schön wars. Wißt ihrs noch? 



Was habt ihr gelästert weil der Baum auf dem Trail zum Bahnhof Haynsburg lag. Also der Baum ist weg. Der dazugehörige Trail allerdings auch. Das ist jetzt eine ca 4 Meter breite Holzeinschlagsschneise auf der es keinen Spaß mehr macht zu fahren. Und der Weg dorthin? Eine gnadenlos verbreiterte und mit Tonnen von Schotter zugeschüttete Schwerlastpiste auf der jetzt zwei Brummis aneinander vorbei fahren können. Ich könnt :kotz: wenn ich nur daran denke. Wieder ein Stück schöne Landschaft zerstört. Also behaltet, genau wie ich, diese Tour in guter Erinnerung. Denn die nächsten Jahre werde ich den kalten Grund meiden.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (11. April 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich habe das Wetter heute genutzt und ne schnelle Runde gedreht. Unter anderen auch im Kalten Grund. Da war ich zuletzt mit Udo1, _torsten_ und co zur WP Eröffnungstour. Schön wars. Wißt ihrs noch?
> 
> 
> ...


Danke kasebi für die Info. Sieht nicht gut aus, dann muss ich ja meine Tour am 29.04. ein wenig verändern.


----------



## Kasebi (11. April 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Danke kasebi für die Info. Sieht nicht gut aus, dann muss ich ja meine Tour am 29.04. ein wenig verändern.



Tour? Am 29.4.? Erzähl mal.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (11. April 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Tour? Am 29.4.? Erzähl mal.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Habe umgeplant.
Strecke hier: http://de.sevenload.com/im/b5V5L1p/original/tn
29.04. 09:00 Uhr Marktplatz WSF


----------



## Kasebi (29. April 2012)

Hallo Allesamt
Ich habe Heute mal eine lockere Rennradrunde gedreht. Die Strecke: Droyßg, Kleinhelmsdorf, Eisenberg, Crossen, Bad Köstritz, Roben, Aga, Lonzig, Breitenbach, Haynsburg, Salsitz, Mannsdorf, Droyßig.Bi Aga und bei Haynsburg kamen richtig Paris - Roubaix Gefühle auf. Was da am Rad nicht abfiel, fällt auch in der Zukunft nicht ab. Dazu eine kostenlose Knet- und Rüttelmassage.... Es waren 54Km mit 483Hm. Dabei war heute, zum ersten mal, "unverhüllt" der *Droyßiger Bär*. Der wird mich in diesem Jahr ständig begleiten. Ein absoluter Hingucker wie ich feststellen konnte. Lag wohl eher an dem intessiven Rot als am Bären. Man wird jedenfalls erkannt.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (27. Mai 2012)

Der lange Weg zur Froschbrücke
Eigentlich müßte ich heute noch im Brandenburgischen unterwegs sein. Eigentlich.
Die Idee: Seit ich diesen Thread kenne will ich dort hin. Wieso und Warum? Keine Ahnung. Es ist halt so. Man sieht etwas und will dort hin oder etwas genau so machen. Rational nicht zu erklären. 
Der Plan: Ich starte so früh wie möglich und dannfahre ich so weit wie ich komme. Ich mache dann ein Freibiwak und fahre den Rest der Tour am anderen Tag. So weit so gut. Eventuelle Ähnlichkeiten mit Schnegges Tour vom Harz nach Hause sind rein zufällig. Die Idee zu dieser Tour ist über drei Jahre alt. Dieses Wochenende soll sie endlich in die Tat umgesetzt werden.
Dieses mal versehe ich die Bilder von Unterwegs mit Datum und Uhrzeit. Leider unterläuft mir ein Fehler. Das Datum stimmt nicht. Es ist der 26.5.2012
Ich starte wirklich beizeiten. 






Wie immer geht es durch den Predel nach Kretzschau. Das ist im Dunkeln eine ganz neue Erfahrung. Der sonst so vertraute Weg ist so ganz anders zu befahren. Und so komme ich nicht ganz so schnell voran wie gedacht. So sehe ich den Trail im Licht






Ab Kretzschau benutze ich dann Straße oder Radwege. In Zeitz am Bahnhof vorbei und weiter zum Tiergarten. Dort gehts über die Weiße Elster.






Hinter Langendorf passiere ich die Landesgrenze nach Sachsen, nur um mit einem Schwenk nach Süden auch noch Thüringen zu befahren. 






Prössdorf und Breitenhain gehören zum Altenburger Land und damit zu Thüringen. Der nächste Ort, Hagenest, ist dann wieder in Sachsen. Hinter Ramsdorf verfahre ich mich Und so beschließe ich bis es hell wird auf der Straße zu bleiben. Da mir hier aber alles unbekannt ist für mich komme ich dennoch langsamer voran als gedacht. Ich fange an meinem Zeitplan hinterher zu hängen. Die Straße nach Deutzen ist ganz neu. Sie ist weder bei MagicMaps noch bei Garmin eingezeichnet. Auch bei Dr. Barthel:Altenburger Land ist sie noch nicht drinn.Hinter Borna dann ein erster Verplegungsstopp. Den nutze ich um Bildmäßig was auszuprobieren. Das Ergebnis mit der Billigknipse ist mäßig.






Und ich merke die Müdigkeit. Jetzt rächt sich das ich fast nicht geschlafen habe. Ich meine vor dem Start. Langsam wird es hell






Zwischen diesen beiden Bilder liegen 48min.






 Aber auch nur 2 Kilometer Landstraße. Mich zwingt die Müdigkeit immer wieder vom Bike. Zweifel beschleichen mich. So komme ich nie an. Dittmansdorf, Kitscher, Steinbach. Die Ortsdurchfahrten registriere ich nicht so richtig. Am Haltepunkt Lauterbach eine weitere Pause. Die Versuchung ist groß abzubrechen und mit dem Zug über Leipzig zurück zu fahren. Der nächste Zug kommt in ca 20min. Aber zum Glück nur Montag bis Freitag. Und so fahre ich weiter. Hinter Großbuch kündigt sich die Sonne an.






Dann wird es hoffentlich auch wärmer. Verstärkt duch die Müdigkeit friere ich heute ganz erbärmlich. Und da ist sie.






Sie wärm noch nicht. Aber ihr Anblick weckt die Lebensgeister.  Hinter Beiersdorf an der A14 habe ich den nächsten Verpflegungsstopp. Und weils danach so schön rollt verpasse ich das Abbiegen. Ich merke es erst kurz vor Selingstedt. Also wieder Retour und wieder zwei zusätzliche Kilometer. Ach im Curtswald habe ich einen Ordentlichen Verhauer. Und nur weil ich die Spur im nassen Gras nicht für voll nehme. Der folgende Trail zum Steinbruch macht wieder richtig Laune.






Dann gehts an der Steinbruchkannte entlang.






Ich biege wieder in den Wald ab der von mir gewählte weg endet allerdings an einem Zaun. Also Weglos an diesem entlang.Ich stoße dann auf einen Fahrweg der auf meiner Garminkarte nicht drauf ist. Der weitere Weg über den Frauenberg und hinteren Planitz zeigt einiges Interessantes. 






Ich habe aber heute keine Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen. Das werde ich mal bei einer seperaten Tour erkunden. Eine Idee dafür hab ich auch schon. In Bennewitz richt es verführerich. Hier muß ein Bäcker sein. Ist er auch. Aber die Menschenschlange vor dem Laden sagt mir deutlich: Fahr weiter. Dann geht es über die Muldebrücke nach Wurzen.






 Ein hübsches Städtchen. Ob Die ihren Reis auf den Muldewiesen selbst anbauen? Grins. Das Stadtkaffee hat schon auf. Ich mache eine ausgiebige Rast. Eine große Tasse Kaffee wärmt mich auf und zwei belegte Brötchen stillen meinen Hunger. Die freundliche Bedienung bietet mir sogar an etwas zum mitnehmen fertig zu machen. Aber ich habe noch genug einstecken.Gestärkt geht es weiter. Ich will versuchen etwas Zeit gut zu machen. Ich fahre duch ein Heideartiges Naturschutzgebiet nach Lüptitz






Richtig schön hier. Dann kommt Hoburg. Im Hintergrund der Löbenberg






Kaum zu glauben das wir hier im Leipziger Tiefland sind. Hinter Hoburg gehts doch mal tatsächlich etwas länger bergan. Und so schalte ich vorn aufs kleinste Blatt. Aber da straple ich nur und komme nicht voran. Aufs Mittlere also. Doch was ist das? Verdammte Sch.... Warum rührt sich denn nichts? Wenn ich den Hebel noch ein bisschen drücke bricht der ab. Der Umwerfer rührt sich nicht. Was ich auch probiere nichts hilft. Die Kette ist auf dem kleinen Blatt gefangen. So kann ich die Tour vergessen. Ich könnte heulen. Naja aber nach Torgau zum Zug muß ich es noch schaffen. Der Weg den ich nach dem Mühlholz nemen will ist zugewachsen und unpassierbar.






Der Umweg zum Glück nicht lang. Über Kobershain und Probsthain, vorbei an einigen landschaftlich reizvollen Ecken, geht es nach Langenreichenbach. Der Ort macht seinem Namen alle Ehre. Er zieht sich ganz schön lang hin. In der Kolbitzer Heide und im Torgauer Kammerforst bleibe ich auf den Hauptwegen um ein bisschen Strecke zu machen. Sofern das für mich möglich ist. Zwischen dem Ellerfurth, dem Zinnaer Flies und dem Entenfang giebt es ein richtig sehenswertes Feuchtgebiet.


























Dann fahre ich rein nach Torgau und gleich zum Bahnhof. Doch diesesmal habe ich kein Glück. Mein Zug ist vor ein paar Minuten abgefahren. Na zum Glück verkehren die RE hier im Stundentackt. Von Zeitz aus bin ich dann noch nach hause gefahren. Im Schritttempo. Am Schluß waren es 133Km (125 bis Torgau) Und so wie ich drauf war hätten es noch einige mehr werden können.
Und wie solls nun weiter gehen? Auch hierfür habe ich schon einen Plan. Das Stück zwischen Torgau - Zwethau und Doberschütz lasse ich aus. Das kenne ich zur genüge. Ich werde den zweiten Teil der Tour in Großtreben bei Schwiegermutter beginnen und dann mal sehen wie weit ich komme. Und das noch in diesem Jahr.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (27. Mai 2012)

@kasebi,
kann es sein das du die Bilder nicht verlinkt hast? Ich sehe keine.
Habe sie mir gerade auf sevenload.de angesehen.


----------



## Kasebi (27. Mai 2012)

Udo 
Ich habe ausversehen den Text gespeichert bevor ich die Bilder eingefügt hatte. Das hab ich dann über Ändern noch nachgeholt. Sie sind jetzt zu sehen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (27. Mai 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Udo
> Ich habe ausversehen den Text gespeichert bevor ich die Bilder eingefügt hatte. Das hab ich dann über Ändern noch nachgeholt. Sie sind jetzt zu sehen.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Ich sehe sie. Hast eine schöne Tour gemacht, gefällt mir.


----------



## Kasebi (19. Juni 2012)

Am Sonntag hab ich mal wieder was von meinem Tourenplan abgefahren. Ich fahre im Bereich Singen- Martinroda eine Tour. Das hatte ich mir schon vorgenommen als ich hier 2010 auf dem THWeg da lang gekommen bin. Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen: Diese Tour gehört für mich zu den schweren. Zwar nur 57Km lang. Aber mit 1550hm nicht von schlechten Eltern
Ich Starte am Haltepunkt Singen. Auch wenn ich, ob der miserablen Zugverbindung, mit dem Auto angereist bin. Viel Zeit zum Warmfahren habe ich nicht. Denn da ist auch schon die erste Herausforderung. Der Singener Berg. Kaum aus dem Ort raus geht es sofort zur Sache.






Da oben hat sich auch etwas getan.






Der erste Teil der Abfahrt ist wieder mördersteil. Heute fahre ich weiter nach Griesheim. Der nächste Berg wartet schon. Der Willinger Berg. 






Sieht auf der Karte ganz interressant aus. Aber dann in Natura bin ich doch etwas enttäuscht. Auch wenn es dort ein paar nette Trails giebt. 






Aber etliche in der Karte eingezeichnete Wege enden im nichts. Aber da bin ich flexibel. Und das muß ich heute des öfteren sein. 
Der Anstieg auf den Gottlobsberg zieht und zieht sich hin. Und schlaucht. 






Viel zu schnell sind die folgenden Abfahrten vorbei und schon wieder gehts bergan. Ich riskiere am Eichberg einen Blick in die Tiefe.






So habe ich das hier nicht erwartet. Leider ist der Pfad den ich nehmen wollte mit dem Bike nicht passierbar. Und so nehme ich eine Umweg über den Burgstieg. Aber auch das ist nicht so leicht. Alle Wege die ich nehmen will um auf meine Route zu kommen enden irgendwie im Unterholz. Und so geht's halt mal durch dichtes Buchenlaub bis zum nächsten passierbaren Weg. 






Also wer dort fahren will muß sich vor Ort orientieren. Oder einfach die Locals fragen. Die helfen sicher gerne. Und wieder eine schöne schnelle Abfahrt. Nur um dieselbe Anzahl an Höhenmeter wieder hoch zu kurbeln. Aber Vorsicht. Der Belag, bestehend aus Kiefernzapfen, kann ganz schön tückisch sein.
Hier treffe ich übrigens au die beiden einzigen richtigen Biker an diesem Tag.
Am Kleinbreitenbacher Blick genieße ich die Aussicht. Davor aber Trails von feinsten. Absolut Happy bin ich. Immer in der Nähe der Abbruchkante. Da sind ein paar Stellen dabei da sollte man unbedingt Schwindelfrei sein.





















Auch am Walsberg erweist sich meine Route als zugewachsene Schneise. Der Alternativweg fängt harmlos an und wird mit jedem Meter steiler. Bis es irgendwann nicht mehr geht. Für mich sind 38% nicht fahrbar.Nicht mehr Heute. Aber auch schieben geht ganz schön in die Beine und tut richtig weh. Irgendwie hab ich's geschafft. Ich bin oben und muß wieder runter. Die Forstautobahn lädt zum Tempo machen ein. Dadurch verpasse ich fast den Trail zum Veronikaberg. Etliche Meter zurück und schon hab ich ihn. Der ist mir übrigens ebenfalls vom THWeg bekannt. Den Trail runter vom Carolablick fahre ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr. Das ist was für die Spezialisten der Bergabfraktion.  Es folgt der nächste Trail zugleich. Um Martinroda rum. Ein kurzes Stück runter und dann? Wie sollt es anders sein. Hangaufwärts. Unter 10%. Fast schon flach. Dann kommt ein Stück Forstweggebolze nach Hayda. Der Weg Richtung Talsperre ist ein gesplitteter Weg. War das nicht mal ein Wiesenweg?  An der Sperre steht ein Eiswagen. Ich genehmige mir eins. Es ist sehr teuer und es schmeckt penetrant künstlich. 
Es ist schon später Nachmittag. Und bis hier her habe ich schon über 6 Stunden gebraucht. Eigentlich müßte ich mal ordentlich Strecke machen. Aber erst mal folgt, wie sollte es anders sein ein knackiger Anstieg. Dann kommt Wipfra. Von hier aus fahre ich ein Stück Landstraße oder Radwege. Das ist fast schon Erholung. ICE Srecke und A71 sind heute mal kein Hindernis. Ab Dörffeld habe ich ihn wieder vor mir. Den Singener Berg. Dieses mal umfahre ich ihn. Aber erst mal muß ich hoch zur Waldkante. Auf dem nichtgemähten Wiesenweg alles andere als leicht. 






Und dann kommt noch mal Trailfiling auf bevor ich wieder Singen erreiche.











Eine hammerharte, aber auch absolute Klassetour geht zu Ende. Und auch wenn diese Tour unterirdich langsam war. Sö gehört mit zu den besten Touren die ich in Thüringen gefahren bin. Mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen und dann Andersrum werde ich diese Tour noch mal fahren.
Übrigens konnte ich auf der Rückfahrt eins feststellen. München ist eben doch nur ein  Provinznest.  Aber das ist ja keine neue Erkenntnis






Und dann habe ich noch ein Bilderätsel außerhalb des Bilderrätsels. Auf dem Gottlobsberg steht dieses Kreuz






Ganz in der Nähe dieses Objektes. 






Kann mir jemand was zur Bedeutung des Kreuzes und der Buchstaben und Zahlen sagen?
Also bis dann
Kasebi
PS. Der GPX Track im Zip ist unbearbeitet. Genau wie auf der Tour aufgezeichnet


----------



## h2okopf (19. Juni 2012)

Jo, da hinten die Ecke im Bereich Gottlobsberg ist tatsächlich wenig hübsch, da endet sehr viel im Nichts. Daher geht es für mich da nur ab und an mal lang und wenn dann meist außen drum herum und nur selten drüber.

Die südlichen Ausläufer der Reinsberge lohnen sich wirklich, da ist auch der Thüringen Weg sehr nett zu fahren. Der Trail am Karolinenblick runter ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer, bis auf die 4 oder 5 Wurzelstufen ist das eigentlich harmlos. Ok, Kopf einziehen hilft auch um an den Ästen über'n Weg vorbei zu kommen. Alterantiv ist auch der Tiefe Weg vom Hexenplatz eine Option, aber das geht dann mehr in Richtung Neusiß, da will man nicht immer hin. 

Singer Berg von der Südseite hoch ist auch ein Fehler, da geht das an der Westflanke einfacher oder noch besser von Norden her von Griesheim. Da ist das komplett fahrbar mit max. 15% oder so. Dafür darf man dann Südseite oder Westseite runter, das ist viel besser.


----------



## _torsten_ (20. Juni 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Am Sonntag hab ich mal wieder was von meinem Tourenplan abgefahren. Ich fahre im Bereich Singen- Martinroda eine Tour.


Da hättest du ja mal etwas sagen können, ich wäre gerne mitgefahren. In der Gegend war ich nämlich auch schon eine Weile nicht mehr. 

Schöne Tour hast du gemacht.  Über die Sackgassen musst du dich aber nicht ärgern, ich konnte (musste) auch schon ein paar davon erkunden.


----------



## Kasebi (5. Juli 2012)

Gestern hatte ich wieder mal das Glück eine Mittwochstour führen zu dürfen. Nachdem die geplante Tour von NMB nach Bad Sulza und zurück am Schienenentsetzlich Verkehr gescheitert ist. Habe ich eine Ersatztour bei und um Zeitz geführt. Der Udo hat in seiner, gewohnt, guten Art hier einen Bericht geschrieben. Siehe Post 2197 Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (5. Juli 2012)

Am Montag den 2.7. hab ich schon eine etwas größere Tour unternommen. Da saß der Frust noch tief wegen der verpassten Tour am Wochenende. Nur sind die Unwetter genau in die Richtung gezogen in die ich fahren wollte. Und irgendwelche Risiken wollte ich doch nicht eingehen. Also hab ich mir eine Tour vorgenommen die auch schon lange geplant war. Von Droyßig nach Großtreben und dabei westlich an Leipzig vorbei
Mein Start war in aller Frühe. Punkt 6:00 saß ich auf dem Bike. Und das im Urlaub. Ich will erst mal nach Deuben




Das geschieht auf einer altbekannten Strecke, die mittlerweile durchgängig Asphaltiert ist. Überhaupt wird auf der Strecke heute der Asphaltanteil sehr hoch sein. Also sind Reifen mit wenig Rollwiderstand und ein etwas höherer Luftdruck gefragt. In Deuben gehts über die Brücke via Ampelverkehr. Das dauert mir zu lange und so mache ich einen Schlenker über den Bahnhof. Es jammert einen wenn man sieht wie hier alles verfällt. Dann fahre ich von Nauendorf in Richtung Mondsee. Den lasse ich rechts liegen und es geht weiter nach Jaucha. Hier hätte ich mich aber lieber an einer Tour von Zeitz nach Lützen orientieren sollen die ich mal mit Udo gemacht habe. Dann hätte ich mir das Straßenstück bis Webau ersparen können. Man lernt eben nie aus. Auch der weitere Weg über Taucha, Kreischau, Sössen und Röcken nach Lützen geht meißt über feste Wirtschaftswege oder Nebenstraßen. Vor Röcken überquere ich die A38.




Hinter Lützen gehts schnurgerade einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Nempitz entlang. Hier schrecke ich einen Schwarm Stare beim plündern eines Kirschbaumes auf. Die nächsten 2-3 Kilometer flattern die lieben Vögelchen laut schimpfend vor mir her.




Hinter Großlehna sehe ich dann den Riesenklotz von Möbelhaus an der A9: Höffner




Ich biege aber nach Osten ab auf Priestlebich zu. Dann gehts entlang der B186 Zum Glück auf einen daneben liegenden Radweg. An der Gaststätte "Holländische Mühle"  verlasse ich die Bundesstraße und fahre durch Dölzig. Dabei muß ich wieder eine Bundesstraße, die B181, abenteuerlich queren. Das nächste Hindernis ist erst mal der Saale- Elster Kanal. Dem statte ich schell einen Besuch ab




bevor es dann drunter hindurch geht




Leider muß ich jetzt die Bundesstraße bis zur neuen Luppe fahren. Sehr unangenehm. Sicher, ich hätte schon vorher abbiegen können. Aber ich wollte ja die Bocklinie fahren. Das ist ein Wanderweg der ab Sicktumwiese zum Trail mutiert.




Hier mache ich auch eine erste Rast.




Dann geht es für einige Kilometer auf dem rechten Damm die Luppe aufwärts.Das ist übrigens weder die Große- noch die Klagemauer. Es ist die etwas andere Art des Hochwasserschutzes.




Die weiße Elster , die ich ebenfals überquere macht hier einen Wildromantischen Eindruck. Und neugierig Leipzig endlich mal mit dem Kajak vom Wasser aus zu erkunden.




Den weiteren Weg durch Leipzig bis zum Porschewerk würde ich ohne GPS nicht wieder finden. Ein Glück das ich mich hier an einem Track von Udo1 orientieren konnte. Hinter Radefeld geht es zum Schladitzer See und um ihn herum.








Lemsel,Zschortau, Kreuma, Beuden, Krostitz. Wirtschaftswege oder Nebenstraßen. Was anderes giebt es hier nicht. Und alles Topfeben. Ab Priester werden die Wege etwas MTB freundlicher. Hinter Boyla will ich eine Bahnlinie queren. Leider ist da wo ich lang wollte kein Übergang. Ich müßte über die Gleise. Was ich aber unterlasse. Stattdessen fahre ich über Schönwölkau. Am dortigen See mache ich meine zweite Rast. Ab Krippehna gehts im Zick Zack Kurs zur Mulde. Landstraße, Feldweg, Landstraße, Feldweg. In Gruna setze ich mit der Personenfähre über die Mulde.




12 Personen fast die Fähre. Mit Räder entsprechend weniger. Fahrzeiten ab 11:30 bis 18:00. Hinter Gruna gehts zum zweiten mal in den Wald auf dieser Tour. Es sind die südlichen Ausläufer der Dübener Heide. Zwischen Wöllnau und Zadlitzer Bruch benutze ich mal wieder Landstraße. Hier hätte ich die Toue sicher interessanter planen können. Die Waldwege haben hier Namen nach Zahlen. Ich benutze "Die Fünf".




Dort steht mitten zwischen Kiefern und Birken diese Buche. Man kann deutlich sehen wie dominant sie ihren Platz beansprucht.




Der weitere Weg ist ein schöner Wurzelweg




Dennoch schiebe ich die nächsten paar hundert Meter. Zu interessant ist das Moor rechts und links des Weges









Man glaubt in Skandinavien zu sein. Ab dem Jagthaus dann Forstautobahngebolze. Aber vor Roitzsch werde ich in meinem Tatendrang gebremst. Leckere Kirschen. Ich kann nicht widerstehen. Dabei habe ich immer den Roitzscher Funkturm im Blick.




Es geht wieder duch den Wald. Den Weg kenne ich noch von einer Tour im Frühjahr 2011. Als ich den Wald verlasse kommt es fast zum Sturz. Der Weg besteht mit einem mal aus feinstem losen Sand. Staubtrocken und ohne jeden Halt. Selbst schieben fällt schwer.  Endlich erreiche ich Dommitzsch. Jetzt nur noch über die Elbfähre nach Prettin.




Fast gschafft. Aber erst noch einen Schlenker durch das Prettiner Wäldchen. Lohnte sich aber nicht wirklich. Die vorhandenen Wege wachsen zu oder sind von Wildschweinen umgeackert. Noch ein kurzes Stück Landstraße bis Großtreben. Dort wartet schon ein kühles Bier auf mich. Das hab ich mir heute redlich verdient. Und das süße ISO Zeugs hängt mir heute zum Halse raus. Nach rund 152Km mit 690Hm geht meine Tour zu Ende. die nächsten sind aber schon geplant.
Hier noch die Strecke als Bild. Eine GPX Datei wird nachgereicht.




Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. Juli 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ......
> Dort steht mitten zwischen Kiefern und Birken diese Buche. Man kann deutlich sehen wie dominant sie ihren Platz beansprucht.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja kasebi, das war eine schöne Tour, kann ich nur bestätigen, denn sehr viele Abschnitte kenne ich auch. Die Buche die westlich des Zadlitz Bruches am Forsthaus steht ist die Kaiserbuche ein ND und ist wahrlich ein sehenswerter Baum. Dann bist du ja auch am Ameisenpfad vorbeigefahren, der sich 187 Meter hinter dem Abzweig nach Torfhaus befindet, hättest das große Schild sehen müssen. Ist ein sehr interessanter und lehrreicher Naturlehrpfad.


----------



## Kasebi (9. Juli 2012)

Gertern war ich auf Tour von Bad Lausick nach Zeitz. Zumindest war es so geplant. Und so ging es mit dem Zug via Leipzig nach Bad Lausick. Die ersten Kilometer raus aus Bad Lausick gings über Asphalt. Und dann erst mal auf dem nassen, aber befestigten Müncherweg




Die Oberfläche war dann doch aufgeweicht und aller Orten standen Pfützen.




Schnell hatten Bike, Schuhe und meine Beine ein lustiges Muster. Vor der Königsschneise hatte ich mir zu Hause einen Weg rausgesucht der mehr Spaß verspricht als die langweilige Forstautobahn. Leider ist dieser Weg so sehr versumpft das ich schon nach wenigen Metern aufgebe und umdrehe.




Das wird heute nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein. Nach queren der B176 muß ich feststellen das die Wirklichkeit nicht mit der Karte übereinstimmt. Oder ist es umgekehrt. Weder Garmin noch MagicMap  haben Recht. Dennoch folge ich dem Weg den es da gar nicht geben dürfte. Da sind nähmlich MTB Reifenspuren im Schlamm zu sehen. Der Weg ist allerdings mit jedem Meter weiter zugewachsen. Auch als ich wieder auf der Originalroute bin wird es nicht besser. Fahrspuren sind Wildbäche und jede noch so kleine Senke steht voll Wasser




Gras und Unterholz triefen vor Nässe. Meine Schuhe und Socken ebenfalls. Dazu kommt eine enorme Luftfeuchtigkeit. Und so entschließe ich mich ab Jägerstein bis nach Thierbaum wieder di Waldautobahn zu nutzen. Die ist zumindest noch fahrbar. Von Thierbaum über Nauenhain und Weißbach fahre ich Landstraße oder Wirtschaftswege. Im Struth (komischer Name) plante ich einen Weg zwischen Kunzenteich




 und Schwemmteich zu fahren. Aber auch hier ist kein durchkommen




Und so fahre ich dann über Hain nach Geithain. Dem Sackgassenschild auf dem Weg nach Syhra messe ich keine Bedeutung bei. Ein Fehler wie sich Herausstellt. Die Brücke über die künftige A72 ist noch im Bau.




Dafür fahre ich mal mit dem Bike auf einer zukünftigen Autobahn. Hinter Syhra fällt mir zum ersten malder dunkle Himmel in meiner Fahrtrichtung auf.




Was solls ich muß weiter. In Kohren-Sahlis steht der besuch des Töpferbrunnens an. Das ist hier Pflichtprogramm. 

















Überhaupt ein hübsches Städtchen. Es giebt etliche Einkehrmöglichkeiten. Die ich aber dieses mal nicht nutze. Ich muß weiter. Vorbei am Sportplatz geht es zum Rodaer Kirchweg und auf diesem nach Gnandstein. Die dortige Burg ist jetzt Hotel.




Aber auf jeden Fall sehenswert.




Jetzt ist auch die Sonne weg. Das ich heute noch Naß werde wird immer wahrscheinlicher. Hinter Dolsenhain will ich die "Alte Peter-Paul-Straße" nehmenDas ist aber nur ein Wiesenstreifen zwischen Wald und Feld mit einer Fahrspur. 




Und wie heute üblich sehr naß. Sie ist hier als Via Porphyria ausgeschildert. Kurz vor Bocka ändert sich der Charakter des Weges. Jetzt ist es zäher,klebriger Schlamm der nach wenigen Metern jeden Reifen zusetzt.









Dazu kommen jetzt noch starker Wind und die ersten Regentropfen. Ich entschließe mich nach Altenburg zu fahren.und dort die Tour zu beenden. Zumal ich den weiteren Weg ab Talsperre Windischleuba von einer Tour im Mai schon kenne. Der Regen ist jetzt so stark das Regenhülle und Regenjacke zum Einsatz kommen. Über Gerstenberg und Knau fahre ich zum Bahnhof Altenburg. Und als ich meine Fahrkarte gelöst habe scheint wie zum Hohn die Sonne.  Bis hier her war die Tour 56 Kilometer lang. Zu den Höhenmetern kann ich nicht viel sagen denn die angezeigten 1600 Hm stimmen auf keinen Fall. Diese Angaben können nur Witterungsbedingt zustande gekommen sein. 
Mittwoch geht es erst mal ins Salzkammergut zur SKGT. Wenn dort alles gut geht sind dann schon die nächsten Touren geplant
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (13. September 2012)

Endlich mal wieder einen Tourbericht abliefern. Sonst denkt der eine oder andere noch ihr seit mich endlich los.

*7.9.2012*
*Mist* verdammter. Wieder nicht geschafft. Dabei lief alles so gut. Aber dieses mal hat sich die Tour im Sand der Jänickendorfer Heide im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes verlaufen. Es ist der 2. Versuch der Froschbrückentour. (Versuch 1 siehe Post 259 auf dieser Seite)
Ich starte wieder kurz nach Mitternacht.




Da sich selbst heimische Trails im Funzellicht ganz anders fahren, entschließe ich mich wenigstens bis Borna die Straße zu benutzen. Ich komme so schneller vorwärts und habe für Brandenburgische Gefilde mehr Zeit. An der Zuckerfabrik gehts über die Weiße Elster.




In Zeitz selbs wartet die Höhenmetermäßige einzige "Herausforderung" dieser Tour auf mich. Wahnsinnige 100 Hm auf 4Km. Leider nehme ich bis Meuselwitz die B180. Trotz oder gerade weil Wochenende eine nächtliche Rennstrecke. Weiter geht's Richtung Lucka. Hier wird es deutlich ruhiger. Jetz habe ich aber auch mal ein Stück Waldweg zu fahren. 




Macht nach der Straßenbolzerei richtig Spaß. Nach Deutzen geht's auf dem Radweg entlang der neuen Straße. Die alte fällt zusammen mit Heuersdorf und Großhermsdorf dem Bagger zum Opfer. Jetzt habe ich schon eine Fahrt durch 3 Bundesländer gemacht. Start in *SA*. Meuselwitz und Lucka gehören zu *TH* und Deutzen ist dann schon in *S*. Hinter Borna wieder ein erster Verpflegungsstopp. In den Supermärkten ist ja schon Weihnachtszeit. Da sind die Ösis aber noch besser. Da giebt's Lebkuchen das ganze Jahr. Und jetzt für mich Hallstatter Lebkuchen zum Frühstück.




In den nächsten Orten halte ich mich nicht erst auf. Ich sehe eh nicht vie lvon diesen Dörfern. Es ist aber durch die Bewölkung auch extrem dunkel. Den Mond kann man meißt nur erahnen als sehen.




Und so möchet ich einfach nur Strecke machen.In Steinbach erwischt mich dann aber doch die Müdigkeit. Von 4:45 bis 5:30 ist die dortige Bushaltestelle mein zu Hause. Hier war es im Juni schon lange hell. Und so lassen sich die folgenden Wald- und Wiesenwege etwas anders fahren als das letzte mal. Großbuch, Grethen, Beiersdorf, Seelingstädt, Altenhain. Alles liegt noch im Dunkel oder gerade im ersten Dämmerlicht. 
Zwischen Bennewitz und Wurzen geht's über die Mulde. 




Das Stadtcaffee hat noch zu. Ich bin heute um einiges schneller als das letzte mal. 
Hinter Hoburg war das letzte mal schluß mit lustig. Wieso bist du da den Weg gerade noch so hochgekomen? Kann man doch locker hochkurbeln.




Ab Kobershain wird die Strecke zunehmend nasser. Hier hat es in der Nacht geregnet. Rechstelbig ist dann mal wieder alles trocken. Dafür habe ich dort mit etwas zu tun was ich bisher noch gar nicht vermisst habe. Permanent Wind von vorn. Man hat ständig das Gefühl bergan zu fahren. In Großtreben laufe ich den Schwiegermutterstützpunkt an.  Frühstück. Es wird aufgetafelt als hätte ich die letzten 8 Wochen nichts bekomen. Da fällt das weiterfahren besonders schwer. Aber nach einer Stunde kann und muß ich mich aufraffen und wieder in die Pedale treten. Irgend was schleift ab da am Umwerfer. Ich krieg das heute nicht mehr weg. Im Gegenteil. Mit jedem gefahrenen Kilometer wird es schlimmer. Da heißt es nur sich ein dickes Fell zulegen und das einfach ignorieren. 
Hinter Annaburg habe ich ein paar Premieren. Nördlich der Schwarzen Elster war ich noch nie biken. 




Zwischen Linda und Körbitz ist es dann soweit. Ich passiere (Problemlos  die Grenze zu Brandenburg.




 Das vierte Bundesland auf dieser Tour. 




Bisher kannte ich Brandenburg nur aus der Zug-, Auto- und Kajakperspektive. Jetzt kommt die aus der Bike hinzu. Die nächsten Dörfer durchfahre ich auf Landstraße oder Radwegen. Sie unterscheiden sich eigentlich kaum von den Dörfer in S und SA. Halt etwas ist doch anders. Unbefestigte Wege bestehen hier vor allem aus Sand. Und auch hier kämpfe ich vor allem mit einem. Wind aus Nordwestlicher Richtung. Hinter Schlenzer überquere ich die B115 und sehe ein erstes Warnschild. 




Jetzt wirds spannend. Es geht in ehemaliges Militärgelände. Im Wald läßt sich der Weg ganz passabel fahren. Ab und an sogar mal eine Wurzel. Ich treffe auf eine gesplittete Trasse die in weiten Bogen  nach Osten führt. 




In der rechten unteren Ecke gerade noch erkennbar. Rechts davon sind an den Bäumen rote Markierungen und immer wieder  diese Schilder zu sehen




Zum Glück muß ich nicht da lang. Mein Track weißt mich nach Norden. Mein Weg ist aber nur eine Fahrspur. Wird schon gehen. Denke ich mir. Zumal der Hauptweg ja nicht weit weg ist. 




Aber kaum abgebogen saß ich auch schon im Sand fest.




 Sieht zwar im ersten Moment immer fahrbar aus, ist es aber nicht. Die dunkle Schicht ist nur Millimeter dick und darunter nichts als loser Sand. Schön ist diese Heidelandschaft schon.




Aber leider unfahrbar mit dem Bike. Zumindest für mich. Und so schiebe ich dann auch die nächsten 4 Kilometer. Fast 2 Stunden benötige ich dafür. Eine üble Schinderei. Und auch hier findet man immer wieder militärische Hinterlassenschaften.




Irgedwann habe ich wieder fahrbaren Boden unter den Stollen. Ich quere ein schmales Asphaltband. Gehört zu der Skaterstrecke durch den Fläming. Hinter Schönefeld wieder GUS Militärgelände.




Hier mache ich mein letztes Foto auf dieser Tour. Erst eine zerbröselnde Betonstraße. Dann ein Stück Waldweg. Und dann nichts mehr. Wo sind die Wege die auf meiner Karte eingezeichnt sind? Selbst auf GoggelErde (Luftbild von 2006) sind sie noch zu sehen. Sie sind mehr oder weniger (Meißt mehr) zugewachsen. Ich muß zur Straße zurück. Ich fahre erst mal Richtung Kummersdorfer Gut. Aber was auf dem Garmin wie eine Siedlung aussieht ist ein von einer typisch russischen Mauer umgebenes Kasernengelände. So langsam rennt mir die Zeit davon. Im Hellen werde ich wohl mein Ziel nicht mehr erreichen. Es sind noch gute 60 Kilometer bis zu dort hin. Und nach 20:00 ist auch mit der DB kein vernünftiges wegkommen mehr möglich. Und so entschließe ich mich es gut sein zu lassen und nach Luckenwalde zu fahren.  Das geht auf dem Radweg über Gottow ganz gut. Vor Luckenwalde dann noch mal stopp. Alles anziehen was möglich. Zwischen Moldenhütten und Luckenwalde wird vor dem Eichenprozessionsspinner gewarnt. Und was der anrichten kann habe ich bei einem Kollegen erlebt. Aber alles geht gut und nach 225 Kilometer erreiche ich den Bhf von Luckenwalde. Insgesamt eine schöne Tour auf der man Aufbauen kann. Übrigens hat der Hackepeter recht. Touren dieser länge sind weniger eine Kraft und Konditionssache. Das wichtigste ist der Kopf. 
Wie wird es nun weitergehen? Aufgeben giebt es natürlich nicht. Ich habe mir schon eine Route zusammengestellt wie ich das Militärgelände westlich umfahren werde. Der Juni ist für so eine Tour wahrscheinlich der idealste Monat auf Grund der kurzen und dennoch relativ hellen Nächte.
Hier noch einen Kartenausschnit mit dem Track zur Übersicht




Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2012)

Super Tour kasebi, wenn du die Fotos noch reingestellt hättest könnte ich mir die Tour noch besser vorstellen. Schick mir doch bitte mal den Track rüber.


----------



## Kasebi (13. September 2012)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Super Tour kasebi, wenn du die Fotos noch reingestellt hättest könnte ich mir die Tour noch besser vorstellen. Schick mir doch bitte mal den Track rüber.



Fotos sind drinn. Mußte wieder den Browser wechseln. Mit T-online kriege ich die Bilder von Sevenload einfach nicht rüber. Aber komischerweise habe ich da nur mit Sevenload Probleme. Den Track muß ich noch ein bisschen bearbeiten. Kommt aber auf jeden fall noch diese Woche.
Also bis dann
Kasebi

GPX Datei ist auch als Zip an den Bericht gehängt


----------



## Kasebi (23. September 2012)

Zurück! Eine schöne und anspruchsvolle Tour ist zu Ende. Hatte tolle Begleiter. Leider mußte leffith krankheitsbedingt die Tour in Bad Sulza abbrechen. Die einzig richtige Entscheidung. Und so fuhren er und Bonsaibikerin mit dem Zug in Richtung Heimat währen der Rest der Truppe die Tour zu Ende fuhren. Ich wünsche leffith gute Besserung. Und ich denke wir werden die Tour im nächsten Jahr wiederholen. Einen ausführlicheren Bericht gibts auch noch. Aber jetzt erst mal was essen und landfein machen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## leffith (23. September 2012)

War wirklich eine tolle Tour , aber leider musste ich dann in Bad Sulza Abschied nehmen . Ich hatte die Auswirkungen meiner Erkältung die ich mir am Freitag leichtsinnig zugezogen hatte doch am letzten Anstieg spüren müssen . Die Pumpe arbeitete schon heftig. Aber es war trotzdem eine sehr schöne Tour, mit feinen Wegen und Auf- und Abfahrten. Wir sind ja dann noch ab Großkorbeta die letzten 15 Kilometer durch Flachland gekurbelt. Der Schienenersatzverkehr hätte uns zwar mitgenommen, aber ein paar Kilometer zum ausrollen sind ja auch schön. So nun vielen Dank an Kasebi  für die tolle Tourenplanung und an alle Mitfahrer für die schöne, leider gekürzte Tour. Bis zum nächsten Ausritt. Tschüß Detlef


----------



## andi65 (25. September 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Zurück! Eine schöne und anspruchsvolle Tour ist zu Ende. ......
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


 
Hallo Kasebi,
leider muss ich auch mal meinen Senf zur vergangenen Sonntagstour dazugeben. Also, ich für meinen Teil hab es am Sonntag 
nicht bereut mein etwas vernachlässigtes MTB aus dem dunklen Keller auszugraben. Diese Tour war von dir Klasse ausgearbeitet 
und geführt, obwohl hin und wieder mal von der geplanten Strecke abgewichen wurde. Was sich aber nicht zum Nachteil herausstellte. 
Damit hast du dir eigentlich den Titel "Udo1.2" verdient.
Ich fand es nur schade das Bonsaibikerin und leffith etwas zeitig die Tour verlassen mussten. Aber ich glaub mal, es war das einzig 
richtige, was der mit Rüsselseuche, geplagte Leffi in diesem Falle tun konnte.

Nun fehlt zur Krönung des ganzen, noch ein kleines Schlußwort mit ein paar tollen von dir geschossenen Fotos.

Also bis dann, zu einer deiner nächsten Touren.


----------



## Kasebi (26. September 2012)

Was lange wärt wird (hoffentlich) gut. Ich meine den Tourbericht.

Am Sonntag hat ich mal wieder das Vergnügen eine Tour zu führen. Wir haben die im Juli ausgefallene Tour NMB- B.Sulza- uZ. in Angriff genommen. Mit dabei waren Bonsaibikerin(BB), leffith, Reinhard1 und andi65.





 Start war am Bhf. von dort ging's auf dem kürzesten Weg, den ich kenne, zur Gaststätte Bismarkturm. Ab Kösener Straße ging es Heute zum ersten-, aber nicht zum letzten mal bergan. Vom Panoramaweg hat man einen schönen Blick über das Saaletal.




Die Fernsicht war heute besonders gut. selbst die Kühlturmfahnen von Lippendorf waren sehr gut zu sehen. Und das sind weit über 40Km.




Leider hat meine Billigknipse mit solchen Bildern ihre Probleme und ich mit den entsprechenden Bearbeitungsprogrammen. Hinterm Bismarkturm konnte ich zum ersten mal ein Ah.. und Oh.. auf die Lippen meiner Mitfahrer zaubern.Denn hier giebts ein paar richtig schöne Trails die auf keiner Karte verzeichnet sind. 










Leider waren die viel zu kurz. BB meinte aber das es sicher Spaß machen würde die Variantenmäßig zu verbinden und dann abzusurfen. Bloß hatten wir dafür heute keine Zeit. Dann folgte eine schöne und schnelle Abfahrt zur B87. Weiter in einem weiten Bogen um den Seekurpark und seinen Einrichtungen. Angesichts händchenhaltender Paare kamen da natürlich Lästereien auf. Also nichts wie weiter rein in den Wald uns steil bergaufauf den Geiersberg. Schnell reduzierte sich unsere Unterhaltung auf keuchendes Atmen. Kurz vor Kukulau trafen wir auf die Landstraße. Man fragt sich das zugeht. Denn im selben Augenblick kamen von Kukulauher 2 Viehtransporter mit etlichen Pkw's im Schlepptau. Und von Kösen her eine PKW Kolonne. Die kamen irgendwie nicht so richtig aneinander vorbei und fühlten sich auch noch von uns belästigt. Erst einen Waldweg mit ein paar lustigen Abschwüngen, dann einen Trail gings zum Katzenberg Hier entstand das Gruppenbild mit Dame.




Der folgende Traiabschnittl erinnert mich immer ein bisschen an die Hori in Jena. Teilweise nur Handtuchbreit schlängelt er sich an der Hangkante lang.







Leider viel zu schnell mußten wir ihn verlassen. Denn auf der anderenSeite des Grabens gings wieder einmal bergan Richtung Freiroda. Heute gehts mal nicht zum Burschenschaftsplatz sondern durch den Ort und ein kleines Wäldchen nach Kreipitzsch. Hinter Kreipitzsch hat man mal eine Blick auf die Rückseite der Rudelsburg. Eine Perspektive die die wenigsten beachten.




Ab Rödigen machte sich verstärkt leffith's Erkältung bemerkbar. Aber noch hilt er mit. Über Kleinheringen und Großheringen passierten wir die Saale und die Ilm. Reinhard meinte wir könnten doch dierekt nach B.Sulza fahren. Aber dann wärs ja nicht meine Tour. Ich hatte stattdessen noch eine weitere "Gemeinheit" eingebaut. Über Silberhügel und Herlitzenberg will ich nach B.Sulza Die Schotterstraße zieht sich aber auch quälend dahin.




 Und während BB in gewohnter Manier den Berg hoch flog, hatten wir da so unsere Probleme. 




Vom Silberhügel aus hatte man einen tollen Blick zurück. Genau konnten wir unsere Route ins Saale/Ilmtal verfolgen.




 Der folgende Verhauer erwies sich als Goldrichtig. Erst ein anspruchsvoller Trail und dann eine schöne, schnelle Abfahrt.







Auf der Straße angekommen stand für leffith fest Tourabbruch. Er war am Ende seiner Kräfte. Es war die einzig richtige Entscheidung. Uns so begleiteten wir ihn und BB zum Bahnhof. Lange brauchten sie zum Glück nicht auf den Zug zu warten




Wir suchten derweil den dortigen Kiosk auf um uns für den weiteren Weg zu stärken.




Der Kiosk im Bhf ist gleichzeitig ein Ostalgiemuseum.













Danach ging die Tour zu dritt weiter. Die Fahrt ging durch den Kurpark und weiter zur Emsenmühle. Wir folgten dem Lißbachtal nach Rehehausen hoch.




Hinter Rehehausen erwartete uns noch mal ein kräftezehrender Schotteranstieg.Die länge der Tour und die bisher zurückgelegten Höhenmeter machten sich langsam aber sicher bemerkbar.




 Aber noch ist meine Tour nicht zu Ende. Himmelreich und der Geopfad weden dieses mal nicht angefahren Es geht über, wie könnte es anders sein, Schotter- und Wiesenwege bergan zur B87. Fränkenau ist unser nächstes Ziel. Oberhalb der Weinberge geht ein schöner Weg zum Napoleonstein.




 Von hier hat man eine tolle Aussicht auf das Umland und Schulpforta. 




Um den Weinberg herum geht ein klasse Trail. Erst steil bergab und dann an der Hangkante zur Landstraße. . Eigentlich ist hier meine Tour zu Ende. Jetzt folgen wir nur noch der Weinmeile nach Roßbach und Kleinjena. Dann rüber über die Unstrut und vorbei am Blütengrund und Weinberghäuser zur Saalebrücke an der Henne. An der Brücke verabschieden sich Reinhard und Andi die auf dem Saaleradweg zurück nach Weißenfels fahren. Ich fahre am anderen Saaleufer zurück zum Blütengrund und weiter zum Bahnhof. Am Schluß hatte ich 56Km mit 874Hm auf dem Tacho bzw GPS. Da bei sollte man aber bedenken das wir über 800Hm auf "nur" 40Km gesammelt haben. Die letzten 15Km ab Fränkenau waren flach bzw bergab. 
Es war eine schöne und anspruchsvolle Tour. Schade das BB und leffith sie nicht zu Ende fahren konnten. Vielleicht können wir die ja im nächste Jahr wiederholen. Dann noch mit ein- zwei weitern "Gemeinheiten" die ich dieses mal ausgelassen habe.
Die Ursache für das nervtötende Quitschen hab ich auch gefunden. Es war nicht die Vorderradbremse. Es ist die Achse die immer mehr Spiel aufweist und sich verabschiedet.
Ich freu mich übrigens schon auf die WP Eröffnungstour am 10.11. die ich wieder führen darf. Das Votum war übrigens Einstimmig bis jetzt: Hermsdorf - Crossen
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (7. Oktober 2012)

*3.10.*

Ich fahre eine weitere Tour aus meinem Programm fürs Jahr 2012. Der erste Teil ist eigentlich bekannt vom Frühjahr. Nur damals andersrum. Der Finnewanderweg. Diesesmal mit ein paar kleinen Veänderungen. Los gehts auf dem Parkplatz am Wehr in Bad Kösen. Dieses mal fahre ich auf der rechten Saaleseite zur Fußgängerbrücke.






 Die Absperrung ist zur Seite geräumt. Es geht über die Brücke und dann ein Stück die Landstraße entlang. Nach überqeren der Bahnlinie gehts die Straße hoch zur Gaststätte Himmelreich. Ich biege dann kurz zum GeoPfad ab. Denn egal wie man da hoch fährt. Den Blick übers Saaletal auf Rudelsburg und Saaleck kan man immer wieder genießen.






Ich fahre dann weiter Richtung Sonnenkuppe. Da bin ich erst vor kurzem mit Andi und Reinhard andersrum lang. Sonst eine schnelle Abfahrt. Heute mal bergan. Und so habe ich schon auf den ersten paar Kilometer 250 Hm gesammelt. Ich bin dann nach Sonnendorf abgebogen und habe eine Wiesenabfahrt ins Lißbachtal genommen. Und ab Emsenmühle den Radweg nach Auerstedt. Hier hatte ich leider eine unschöne Begegnung mit 2 Wanderern die den Weg in seiner gesamten Breite für sich beanspruchten. Auf meine Bitte hin mich doch vorbei zu lassen durfte ich mir einige Beschimpfungen anhören. Dazu das übliche Gesülze was so an ein Rad drangehört. Meine Bemerkung das sie erst mal vor der eigenen Tür kehren sollten und sich auch als Fußganger Regelkonform zu verhalten hätten wurde als Angriff und Beleidigung aufgefasst. Man ging zum Drohen über. Mit solchen Leuten ist nicht zu reden. Und so hab ich mich dann recht grob vorbeigedrängelt und bin weiter gefahren. Allerdings waren die Beiden eine Ausnahme. Mit Anderen hatte ich keine Probleme und es wurden auch ein paar freundliche Worte gewechselt. In Eckartsberga dann der obligatorische Besuch der Mühle. (Ich bin Mühlenfan)






Ich bin dann eine neuen Weg(für mich) runter in die Stadt. Im oberen Teil naturbelassen macht der richtig Laune. Was man von der Landstraße nach Marienthal nicht sagen kann. Dann endlich hoch auf die Ohrau. Hier hat man einen Superblick auf das Thüringer Becken.






Und ordentlich Wind von vorn. Übrigens Noch immer zwingen die nicht ausgebrachten Schotterhaufen zum absteigen.






 Sie sind auch so rum nicht fahrbar. Der weitere Weg ist wie immer naß und fast zugewachsen. Ich freue mich schon auf den Weg um Marienthal herum.






 Der hat im Frühjahr richtig laune gemacht. Dieser Anblick läßt jedoch schlimmes ahnen.  






Und es sollte sich auch so bestätigen. 






Und so kommt es immer wieder zu unfreiwilligen Schiebeinlagen. Allerdings auch des öfteren auch dort wo mal nicht der Forst am werke war. 






Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum die Schwarzkittel bevorzugt Waldwege mit ihrem Rüssel umackern? Auf dem Radweg hinterm Campingplatz habe ich zu tun überhaupt noch vorwärts zu kommen. Der Westwind, der sich mir heute schon den ganzen Tag, entgegenstellt wird immer stärker. Und als ich mich dann nach Norden wende habe ich zu tun mich auf dem Bike zu halten. Mit jedem Meter bergan zur B176 werden die Böen von der Seite heftiger. 






Der weitere Weg ist geprägt von Versuch und Irrtum. Und das trotz Track. Denn auch hier stimmt des öfteren Karte und Natur nicht überein. Egal wie alt die Kartendaten von MagicMap, Garmin, oder Bartel sind. Die Genauigkeit läßt arg zu wünschen übrig. So ist der , während der Fahrt, aufgezeichnete Track gleich mal um ein paar hundert Meter zum Weg auf der Karte versetzt. Zumindest kann ich aber in Natura sehen was auf mich zukommt.






Aber so steil wie auf dem Foto ist der Weg dann doch nicht. Übrigens, staubtrocken ist es hier. Ich beobachte einen Tracktor beim pflügen. Die Staubfahne dürfte jede Faunstaubmessung durcheinander bringen.






Hinter Lossa geht das Spiel weiter. Wege enden im nichts. Und so nehme ich dann die Straße zum Schießplatz Lossa.






Übrigens war ich schon mal hier. 2010 bei der Tour von Schnarchsack über die Nordthüringer Höhenzüge. Aber das habe ich aber  erst im Nachgang festgestellt. Um von der Forstautobahn runter zu kommen will ich den Weg östlich um den Sumpf herum nehmn. Schwerer Fehler. Man kann mit viel Fantasie ahnen das da mal ein Weg war.









Und so kommt es zur nächsten Schiebeeinlage. Es sollte nicht die letzte sein. Geplant war die Fahrt duchs Borntal nach Langenroda. Um den langen Schlenker nach Westen abzukürzen will ich über den Buchberg fahren. Noch mal schwerer Fehler. Daraus wird ein schwer zu schiebender Umweg der mich viel Zeit kostet. Der Weg könnte eigentlich schön sein.






Wäre er nicht auf seiner gesamten Länge umgeackert.






Auch mit schieben geht es nur langsam voran. In Langenroda entschließe ich mich die Tour in Wangen zu beenden und mit dem Zug nach Naumburg zu fahren. Zu weit ist nämlich die Zeit fortgeschritten. Und so fahre ich über Wiehe und Allerstedt zum Unstrutradweg. Aber Burg Wendelstein statte ich noch einen Besuch ab. 






Trotz offensichtlichen Verfalls geht von der Burg ein gewisser Charme aus dem ich mich nicht entziehen kann. Übrigens Schleuse und Wehr unterhalb der Burg sollte man sich auch mal anschauen






Nach dem Besuch der Burg habe ich zeitmäßig zwei Alternativen. In 18 Min zum Zug um 16:50 oder gemütlich zum Zug um 17:50. Ich will versuchen den um 16:50 zu erwischen. Also ab hier nur eins. Vollgas und sehen das ich es schaffe. Es geht gut und um 16:48 bin ich im Zug. Hier ist meine Tour zu Ende. Sie ist 81Km lang und hat 946Hm. Aus dem Zug heraus fotografiere ich noch die neue ICE Trasse.






 Es sollte das letzte Bild mit dem Apperat sein. Das Display ist plötzlich weiß mit ein paar Schlieren drauf. Hält man ihn schräg sind da noch irgendwelche Menüs erkennbar. Reagieren tut aber nichts mehr. Der Apperat ist Schrott. Hat nicht mal ein halbes Jahr durchgehalten.
Die Zugfahrt selbst ist dann noch mal Abenteuer pur. Obwohl pro Wagen nur 5 Räder transportiert werde dürfen hat der Schaffner in jedem Wagen ein gutes dutzend Räder untergebracht Dazu zwei Wandergruppen auf die beiden Wagen verteilt und jede Menge Einzelreisende. So voll habe ich einen Zug der Burgenlandbahn noch nie gesehen. Stapeln, packen, schichten. Dann kommen alle mit war des Schaffners Devise. Und als dann in Freyburg auch noch zwei Kinderwagen dazu kommen steige ich freiwillig aus. Entlang der Unsttrut gehts nach Großjena und weiter nach Roßbach. Ab hier fahre ich den Saaleradweg nach Bad Kösen.  Uns so komme ich dann noch auf 94Km und 1014Hm Gesamtstrecke. 
Im Anhang Zwei ZIP(GPX) Dateien. Einmal die originale Strecke und einmal die Strecke optimiert. Fahren will ich die auf jeden Fall noch mal. Vielleicht dann sogar bis Bad Kösen. So wie es eigentlich geplant war.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (15. Oktober 2012)

13.10. Froschbrückentour Teil 3.1 

*Geschafft !!!* 

Um 17:50, nach 110Km bin ich am Ziel meiner Wünsche. 

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nun noch schnell zum Bahnhof und ab nach Hause. Nach 4 1/2 Stunden Zugfahrt, 19Km Nachtbiken und 45Min Autofahrt bin ich glücklich wieder zu Hause. Begonnen hat das ganze um 3:15. Aufstehen. Wir sind hier schließlich im Land der Frühaufsteher. Eine Stunde später sitze ich im Auto nach Naumburg. Von dort gehts mit dem Zug via Halle, Bitterfeld und Wittenberg nach Luckenwalde. Hier komme ich 8:00 Uhr an. 
Noch ist alles naß. Ausgerechnet letzte Nacht mußte es regnen. Von Luckenwalde bekomme ich nur am Rande etwas mit, da mich mein Weg schnell aus der Stadt führt. 

2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Weg bzw die Straße die ich fahre führt unspäktakulär nach Scharfenbrück. Dann gehts auf eine Forstautobahn immer nach Nordosten. Der ehemalige russische Luftwaffenstützpunkt Sperenberg ist mein Ziel. Der Weg hätte auch irgendwo in SA oder TH sein können. 

3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und dann sehe ich plötzlich die ersten Vorboten des Stützpunktes. Betonpfeiler mit Stacheldraht.

4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und dabei übersehe ich ihn fast. Den ersten Brandenburger Sand auf dieser Tour. 

5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jä stoppt er meinen Vorwärtsdrang und ich gehe fast über den Lenker. Und nein die Spuren sind nicht von mir. Etwas gutes hat die Aktion schon. Ich sehe ein paar Kleinigkeiten an denen man sonst vorbei fährt.
















Und dann sehe ich sie. Die Start und Landebahn. Ist nicht Honni von hier aus in die SU geflohen? Die Größe ist enorm Und dabei kann man aus der Bikeperspektive nur einen kleinen Teil erfassen.






Ich fahre eine Weile kreuz und quer über Beton, Beton und noch mals Beton. Überall ist der Verfall sichtbar. Dennoch als typisch russische Militärarchitektur erkennbar.









Nur die Farbe scheint von guter Qualität zu sein. Gut lesbar nach so vielen Jahren. 






Autos müssen hier Stoppen. Für mich hat das keine Gültigkeit. Ich bin ja mit dem Bike unterwegs. Noch einen Schlenker durch's Garnisonsgelände dann will ich weiter. Ich komme bis zu diesem Punkt.






Und nun? Ich bin eingesperrt. Hilfe holt mich hier raus. Gesichert mit Kette und Vorhängeschloß. Dazu mit Stacheldraht garniert. Ich hebe mit Ach und Krach mein Bike auf die andere Seite , zerreiße mir fast die Jacke. Dann klettere ich hinterher. Das ging ja noch mal gut.
Das nächste Hailicht sind die Gipsbrüche von Sperenberg. 






Ein schönes Fleckchen Erde











Und Geschichtsträchtig dazu. 






Hier treffe ich auch auf die berühmte Berliner Route66.






 Offiziell der 66 Seenwanderweg. Legendär die Liveberichterstattung seiner Nonstopbefahrung hier im IBC. Mit Blauen Punkt markiert ahne ich etwas. Aber zuvor gehts zum Faulen Luch. Laut Karte erst mal durchs Wasser. Aber da ist ein richtig schöner Trail der in einen Wurzelweg übergeht und sich am östlichen Ufer hinzieht. 






Leider ist alles noch naß und die Wurzeln teuflich glatt. 100% Aufmerksamkeit ist hier gefordert. Dennoch rutsche ich immer wieder weg. Hier greift kein Reifen. Aber auch das schaffe ich. Und da ist der Blaue Punkt wieder. Mal ist er auf Sichtweite angebracht, mahl fehlt er auf Kreuzungen oder Weggabelungen. Dann wieder zeigt er weglos ins Gelände






Ich fühle mich doch fast wie auf dem Thüringen Weg. Der hat auch den Blauen Punkt als Markierung.  Die Wege selbst sind nicht schlecht. Sie verlangen nur etwas mehr Krafteinsatz als üblich. Ständig habe ich das Gefühl mit angezogener Handbremse zu Fahren. Der Sand ersetzt die fehlenden Anstiege. Wozu braucht's Hm wenn es Sand giebt? Und man kann keinen Tritt auslassen. Man kann keinen einzigen Meter rollen und sich mal ausruhen. Bergab schon gar nicht. Das giebt es hier nicht. Ich bin schon froh wenn ich mal auf eine festgefahrene Autospur treffe. Irgendwann erreiche ich Wünsdorf. Eigentlich wollte ich auch hier auf Entdeckertour gehen. Aber ich habe in Sperenberg zu viel Zeit gelassen. Und so entschließe ich mich weiter zu fahren An dieser Entenfütternden Dame komme ich dann doch nicht vorbei.






 Ich find's kitschig schön.  Hinter Wünsdorf Waldstadt dann dieses Schild






 Bücher und Bunkerstadt. *B Ü C H E R ! ? !  GROßALARM*  Schon allein das Wort hat auf mich die Wirkung wie Käse auf Samson von der Rettungstruppe. Wenn ich dort hin abbiege ist für Heute Schluß. Ich komm an keinem Buchladen und Antiquariat vorbei. Und finde immer was. Also nichts wie weg hier. Da ich aber Hunger habe muß ich eine Rast machen. Da kommt mir dieser Ausichtspunkt sehr gelegen.






Ich wuchte mein Bike da hoch und erkaufe mir damit den Downhill des Tages. Der Ausichtspunkt liegt wie auf einem Sporn oder Kippe. Leider verhindern Bäume eine Fernsicht. Die Treppe sieht interessant aus.






Ist auf jeden Fall fahrbar. Dennoch nehme ich den Pfad links vom Geländer. Ich bin allein und will nichts riskieren. Auf der Waldautobahn kann ich bis auf die obligatorischen Sandabschnitte etwas Tempo machen. Ich habe ja noch allerhand Kilometer vor mir. Bei Motzen überquere ich die A13. 






Mit anschließendem Rütteltest.






Das nächste ist die Gräbendorfer Heide. Sie besteht aus Kiefern und Sand. Sand und Kiefern. Und ab und an ne Birke.






Ach ja und hier wachsen Feldwege genau so zu wie bei uns.






Deswegen fahre ich rein nach Gussow und nehme die Landstraße zur Dahmebrücke bei Bindow






Bis hier her war die Tour 69Km lang. Noch 41Km trennen mich von de Froschbrücke. Doch davon das nächste mal mehr.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (17. Oktober 2012)

13.10. Froschbrückentour Teil 3.2

Nach passieren der Dahmebrücke fahre ich ein Stück Landstraße. Dann direkt nach Süden, nach Bindow Süd. Zum Glück nicht allzu weit und ich biege zur Blossiner Heide ab. Über die Siedlung Waldfrieden und die Bergschäferei fahre ich nach Wolzig Kolonie. Vom Wolöziger See sehe ich wieder nicht viel. Ich komme nicht ans Ufer. Und kurz vor dem Storkower Kanal biege ich dann direkt nach Norden ab. In der Friedersdorfer Heide fahre ich Achterbahn, nein ich meine BergundTalbahn. Jedenfalls ist der weg ausnahmsweise mal befestigt und von den Scheitelpunkten der Wellen kann man sich sogar ein paar Meter rollen lassen






Als mich dann mein Track hier runter lotst fahre ich dann wieder die hier typischen Wege aus Gras und Sand.






Leider stimmen mal wieder Karte und Wirklichkeit nicht überein. hier sollte ein Weg sein Den wollte ich nehmen. Aber da hinten gehts nicht weiter.






Muß ich halt improvisieren und auf den vorhandenen Wegen fahren. Hauptsache die Richtung stimmt. Hinter Neu Stahnsdorf gehts dann mal wieder über eine Autobahn. Die A12. Kurz vor einem Gewerbegebiet verlasse ich die Straße wieder und fahre entlang der Waldkante nach Westen und Norden. Über Hirsegrten nach Spreenhagen. Und über den Oder - Spreekanal. 






 Der ist schlicht und einfach langweilig. Dann fahre ich eine kleine Asphaltstraße durch den FürstenwalderStadtforst. Verlassen kann ich die Straße nicht. Denn überall stehen Schilder rum: Vorsicht heute Jagt. Und Grünröcke waren auch zu sehen. Vorwiegen mit meegagroßen Jeeps. Über großen Kienhorst wollte ich rüber zur Spree und da entlang des Ufers. Nur hätte ich da einen mit Wasser gefüllten Graben überwinden müssen. Und von dem eingezeichneten Weg ist auch nichts zu sehen. Also bleibe ich auf der straße bis Mönchwinkel. Kurz zuvor gehts noch über die Spree.






Auch der Weg  nach Klein Wall ist Asphalt. Kann ich wenigstens Strecke machen. Denke ich zumindest. Denn langsam wird es Zeit das ich die Löcknitz erreiche. Ich will noch im hellen die Frösche begrüßen. Und dann sehe ich sie zum ersten mal.






Ich bin gespannt ob die euphorischen Beschreibungen halten was sie versprechen. Nur wo ist hier, bitte schön, ein Trail. Ich folge einem Track an den ich durch's Berliner Forum gekommen bin. In einem Bogen  über Süd-West-Nord folge ich einem Weg aus - wie sollte es auch anders sein - Sand und Gras. Nur ist das kein Trail. Dafür komme ich an einer Stelle vorbei wo es mal gebrannt haben muß.






Hab ich mich etwa verfahren? Nein hab ich nicht. Da wo der Waldweg auf die Forstautobahn trifft zweigt links ein Trail ab. Ist er das? Er ist es! Was jetzt folgt entschädigt für alle Mühen. Weckt noch mal die Lebensgeister. Trailfahren vom feinsten Nur einmal eine schlammige Stelle die von Pferdehufen zerwühlt ist. Da muß ich mal ein paar Meter schieben. Ansonsten macht das fahren hier richtig viel Spaß. Die Löcknitz ist hier total Naturbelassen. Urige Wildniss.









An der Landstraße L23 gehts auf die linke Seite und sofort wieder auf den nächsten Trail











Hier merkt man schon eher den Einfluß der Menschen. Gottesbrück und Fangschleuse liegen am anderen Ufer teilweise in Sichtweite. Das tübt den Trailspaß aber nicht im geringsten. bei einer Wiese dann noch kurz etwas Verwirrung. Trail und "BLAUER PUNKT" weisen nach rechts die Löcknitz lang. Track und Karte nach links. Nur dort ist nichts. Also weiter den Trail. Wird schon richtig sein. Und dann habe ich es geschafft Um 17:50 Uhr bin ich am Ziel. Da ist er. Bikers Liebling: Der gemeine Stein- und Brückenfrosch.






Ich weiß die Bilder von mir sehen fürchterlich aus.









Ich habe keine schlechte Laune. Ich bin nur stehend KO. Das merke ich jetzt deutlich. vor allem jetzt wo die ganze Anspannung abgefallen ist. Lange kann ich mich nicht aufhalten. Es wird merklich schnell dunkel. Zum Glück hab ich Lampe und Rücklicht mit. Als dran ans Bike damit und los. Ich will noch auf den Weg zwischen Löcknitz und Wupatzsee. Ist zwar kein offizielle Wanderweg und nur auf eigene Gefahr zu betreten. Aber wenn ich schon mal hier bin. von der kleinen Brücke aus beobachte ich den Verkehr auf der neuen Löcknitz. Mama schan mit ihren Halbwüchsigen auf denm Weg zum Wupatzsee 











Der Blick zurück zeigt rechts die Löcknitz und links den Wupatzsee.






 Wer genau hinschaut erkennt auch Fam. Schwan. Leider ist der Trail über den Damm und am Ufer so schlammig das ich schieben muß. Erst im Wald kann ich wieder fahren. Jetzt mit Licht. Ein kurzes Stück und ich bin auf der Straße. Ein letztes mal über die Löcknitz und ich bin in Erkner und fahre auf schnellsten Weg zum Bahnhof. Hier bende ich meinen langen Weg zur froschbrücke wie ich ihn im Mai begonnen habe. Im DUNKELN.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Allesamt 
Auch wenn es noch ein ganzes Ende hin ist. Am Dienstag den 27.11. werde ich mal wieder eine "Mittwochstour" führen. Udo kann Mittwoch nicht.  Start ist um 9:40 in Theißen bei Zeitz. Ziel ist Naumburg. Wir fahren über die Dörfer nördlich der B180. Da die Strecke die meißte Zeit über feste Wirtschaftswege und Nebenstraßen führt ist die Tour sehr leicht. Es sind ca 37Km mit 276Hm. Zeit? So um die 3Stunden. Wir wollen ja kein Rennen fahren und außerdem ist Winterpokal. Leider weiß ich nicht ob unterwegs Einkehrmöglichkeiten bestehen. Deswegen etwas zu essen und trinken einpacken. Ich habs im LMB eingetragen. Anmeldung ist ab sofort möglich.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (29. Oktober 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Hallo Allesamt
> ...........Start ist um 9:40 in Theißen bei Zeitz. Ziel ist Naumburg. ........ Ich habs im LMB eingetragen. Anmeldung ist ab sofort möglich.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Bin dabei


----------



## Kasebi (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Allesamt 
Ich habe gestern das schöne Wetter genutz und bin eine Tour gefahren. Ziel war der Triebengrund bei Eisenberg. Eigentlich eine altbekannte Tour  über Weißenborn - Pötewitz - Walpernhain - Etzdorf - Triebengrund. Retour hab ich den Radweg nach Crossen genommen. Hier hab ich mal einen neuen Weg benutzt. Lohnte sich aber nicht. Leider wurde es dann schnell dunkel. Und so bin ich über den Elsterradweg nach Wetterzeube und durch den Droyßiger Forst nach Hause. Das schöne an dieser Tour war das es zu großen Teilen durch sonnenbeschienene und verschschneite Landschaften ging. Leider hat der heutige Wärmetag nicht viel von der Weißen Pracht übrig gelassen. Mal sehen wie es dann am Sonnabend zum grillen wird. Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meiner Runde im Schnee.





*Panoramablick auf Droyßig*








*Spuren im Schnee*






*Zur Osterquelle bei Pötewitz*








*Im Tal fehlt der Schnee auf dem Weg nach Etzdorf aber nicht*





*Die Wege sind zum Teil gefährlich glatt*





*Kite Skiing im Doppelpack nahe Etzdorf*








*Im Triebengrund*





*Radweg nach Crossen. Auch dieser Weg ist stellenweise Vereist*





*Und dann ist es dunkel. Leider unscharf weil während der Fahrt geknipst*

So das wars.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## leffith (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Axel, du hast es aber gut und kannst schon eine Schneerunde drehen. Bei uns ist es noch grau in grau. Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß beim spielen im Schnee.


----------



## Kasebi (9. Dezember 2012)

Seit kurz nach 10:00 Uhr schneit es.






Und wenn es nicht diese Woche dauernd getaut hätte würde es jetzt schon zum Skilanglauf reichen. Aber was noch nicht ist kann ja noch werden.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (9. Dezember 2012)

Bin gerade beim Bilder sortieren. Und da habe ich etwas, passend zur Jahreszeit und Witterung entdeckt. Das ideale??? Winterbike.











Aufgenommen zur Salzkammergut Trophy im Juli diesen Jahres
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (13. Januar 2013)

Mein Ghost SE ist ja Schrott. Also wollte ich eigentlich eine alten MTB Rahmen aufmöbeln und dann die Teile vom Ghost daran benutzen. Leider sind aber wesentlich mehr Teile verschlissen als gedacht. Und so hätte ein Neuaufbau mein Budget deutlich gesprengt. Aber ein Winterbike mußte her. Und hier isses. Mein neues/gebrauchtes Stevens S7 pro. 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1288793]
	
[/URL]   [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1288792]
	
[/URL]

Als ich es geholt habe war sogar noch die Originalbereifung drauf. Ein paar Conti Vapor. Kaum gefahren das Teil. Mit komplett LX gut und solide ausgestattet. Nur zur Bremse, ein Magura HS 11, kann ich noch nichts sagen. Hier ist aber ein umrüsten auf die Magura Julie geplant. Und die Hs 11 wird die Cantie an meinem Tourenrad ersetzen. Aber jetzt benutze ich es erst mal so wie es ist. Vorhin hats geschneit, jetzt scheint die Sonne. Da muß ich einfach Heute Nachmittag ne Runde drehen.

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ... Und hier isses. Mein neues/gebrauchtes Stevens S7 pro. ......Vorhin hats geschneit, jetzt scheint die Sonne. Da muß ich einfach Heute Nachmittag ne Runde drehen.
> 
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Sieht ja Klasse aus das Teil. Und fahr eine lange Runde, das gibt Punkte kasebi. Ich starte auch nach dem Mittagessen zu einer Runde


----------



## ohmtroll (13. Januar 2013)

Tatsache, sieht wie neu aus. Viel Spass, Axel!


----------



## Kasebi (13. Januar 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Tatsache, sieht wie neu aus. Viel Spass, Axel!



Das habe ich auch im ersten Moment gedacht.  Wenn ich den Bikedealer meines Vertrauens richtig verstanden habe war's ein Fehlkauf und der Vorbesitzer wollte es los werden. Ein wirkliches Schnäppchen. Man muß auch mal Glück haben. Im übrigen werde ich möglichst viel tun damit es nicht mehr wie neu aussieht. 
Ich habe heute Nachmittag eine ausgiebige Runde gedreht. Es fährt sich hervorragend. Sicher ist die relativ aufrechte Sitzhaltung etwas ungewohnt. Genau wie das fahren ohne Klickis. Aber es ist über ein Kilo leichter als mein Cube Fully. Und das merkt man deutlich. Die Bremse ist ganz oK. Auch wenn man sie nicht mit ner ordentlichen Scheibenbremse vergleichen kann. Ob ich aber umbaue weiß ich schon wieder nicht mehr. Ich habe da so meine Zweifel. Denn von der Optik paßt die ganz gut zum Bike. Und wie sagt _torsten_ immer so schön: "Bremsen wird überbewertet. Geschwindigkeit Stabilisiert." 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (13. Januar 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Und wie sagt _torsten_ immer so schön: "Bremsen wird überbewertet. Geschwindigkeit Stabilisiert."


Das soll ich gesagt haben?  Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Wo doch Bremsen eine meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigungen ist - selbst bergauf 

Schönes Bike, gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Udo1 (13. Januar 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ..... Die Bremse ist ganz oK. Auch wenn man sie nicht mit ner ordentlichen Scheibenbremse vergleichen kann. Ob ich aber umbaue weiß ich schon wieder nicht mehr. Ich habe da so meine Zweifel. Denn von der Optik paßt die ganz gut zum Bike.....
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Axel lass die HS11 dran. ist schon eine gute Bremse. Bin Jahre die HS33 gefahren und war super zufrieden.
Axel ich zitiere mal:
_"Leicht, sportliche Geometrie und vor allem schnell  Stevens richtet  seine Bikes traditionell recht racelastig aus. Diese Gene trägt auch das  S7 Pro in sich. Mit 11,9 Kilo ist es ein leichtes Bike und  fährt sich auch am sportlichsten. Man sitzt nicht ganz so aufrecht wie  bei der Konkurrenz, kann aber bergab trotzdem ordentlich Gas geben. Ohne  auf schnellen Abfahrten nervös zu werden, zirkelt das S7 Pro  spielerisch durch enge Singletrails. Stevens setzt aus Gewichtsgründen  auf eine hydraulische Felgenbremse von Magura. Die HS11 liefert zwar  zuverlässige Bremspower bei Trockenheit, kommt bei Nässe und Schlamm  jedoch an ihre Grenzen. Wie beim Ghost sind die Laufräder nicht für eine  Disc-Nachrüstung geeignet. Für Fahrer über 85 Kilo fällt das Setup der  gut arbeitenden Splice-Federgabel recht weich aus. Ein Austausch der  Stahlfeder beim Fachhändler sorgt für Abhilfe."_


----------



## _torsten_ (14. Januar 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ... Sicher ist die *relativ aufrechte* Sitzhaltung etwas ungewohnt. ...





Udo1 schrieb:


> _... Man sitzt nicht *ganz so aufrecht* ... _


Redet ihr vom selben Bike? 

Hervorhebung von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (14. Januar 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Redet ihr vom selben Bike?
> 
> Hervorhebung von mir.


Klar doch Torsten, der Bericht war ein Auszug aus einem Testbericht aus dem Jahr 2007.


----------



## leffith (14. Januar 2013)

Schönes Bike haste da erstanden. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Kasebi (14. Januar 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Redet ihr vom selben Bike?



Aber ja doch. Wie Udo es schon sagte. Er zitierte aus einem Testbericht. Und da war im Original noch ein flacher Lenker drauf. Bei meinem ist es ein gekröpfter Lenker. Dazu der Spacerturm unterm Vorbau. Da ist schon eine aufrechtere Sitzposition da. Aber das sind Dinge die kann ich ja noch an meine Vorlieben anpassen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo Allesamt
Ich war ein paar Tage in Neuhaus zum Ski fahren. Leider wahren die Bedingungen nur Suboptimal. Für dortige Verhältnisse lag ungewöhnlich wenig Schnee.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1294826]
	
[/URL] 

So zwischen 10cm und 25cm. Es reichte noch nicht zum Loipe spuren. Viele selbsgezogene Spuren gabs schon. Aber dort muste man immer wieder mit stoppenden Ästen, Steine und Laub rechnen.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1294827]
	
[/URL]  [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1294828]
	
[/URL] 

Aber da mache ich mir relativ wenig Gedanken.Und so hab ich am Sonnabend eine richtig große Tour rund um Neuhaus gemacht. War für meine Verhältnisse ganz schön heftig. Eigentlich zu lang und zu schwer. Eben typisch für mich. Leider hat sich in der Zeit wo wir in Neuhaus waren die Sonne total rar gemacht.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1294830]
	
[/URL]

 Meißt war es neblig trüb. Aber es war dennoch schön. 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1294831]
	
[/URL]

Wer mit wachen Augen durch die Natur geht der kann auch bei diesem Wetter so viel Interessantes entdecken. Hier die Schutzhütte am Wächterteich und ein mit Eis überzogenes Zuflußrohr

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1294832]
	
[/URL] [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1294833]
	
[/URL]   

Selbst Maschendrahtzaun sah richtig gut aus.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1294829]
	
[/URL]

Nur Schilder lesen war etwas schwierig

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1294834]
	
[/URL]
Erst letzte Nacht hat es so viel geschneit das jetzt ideale Skibedingungen herrschen. Nur mußten wir leider wieder nach Hause.Derzeit scheit es aber auch bei uns so das auch hier Langlauf möglich ist. Morgen werde ich die Spikes aufs MTB machen und damit in dieser Woche eine Runde drehen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (21. Januar 2013)

Axel,
das gibt ja ordentlich Punkte.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo Axel,
tolle Urlaubsbilder hast Du da gemacht.
Hoffe doch das ihr euch auch supi erholt habt.
Ja, auch hier kann man Ski laufen .

LG Bb


----------



## Kasebi (24. Februar 2013)

Es Schneit und Schneit und Schneit. Und das nun schon seit Tagen. Und würde es nicht permanent von unten wegtauen lägen statt der 30 cm bis 40 cm Neuschnee zwischen 60 cm und 70cm Neuschnee. Durch die relativ milden Temperaturen (Wo bitte herrschte die in den Wetterberichten ständig zitierte klirrende Kälte) war und ist der Schnee relativ nass und pappig. Und auch wenns kommende Woche milder wird. Ich sehe schwarz für unsere Tour am 10.3. Es sei denn es kommt ein drastischer Wetterumschwung. Und die weiße Pracht taut ganz schnell weg. Aber was unternehmen werden wir am 10.3. auf jeden Fall etwas. Ich lass mir da schon was einfallen. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (4. März 2013)

Gestern wollte ich im Zeitzgrund eine Such- und Findtour durchführen. Ich wollte sehen was da schon so geht. Und als ich von der Landstraße zum Parkplatz am Pechofen abbog wußte ich es schon. Hier geht noch nicht viel. 






Schee satt und nur eine Fahrspur. Ausweichen unmöglich. Ich hatte aber Glück. Ich war zu der Zeit der Einzige dort.  Auf den festen Fahrspuren ließ es sich ja noch einigermaßen fahren. Obwohl sich auch hier das Tauwetter bemerkbar machte. Ich wollte ja den Trail zur Roten Furth fahren. Da ist aber nur eine Fußspur vorhanden. Fahren unmöglich. 






Wenn überhaupt so drehte das Hinterrad ständig durch. Hier ist mit dem Bike kein durchkommen. Meine geplante Tour ist zu Ende kaum das sie begonnen hat. Ich muß halt improvisieren damit sich die Anreise wenigstens etwas gelohnt hat. Ich werde in den Grund runter fahren. Und wenigstens auf der dortigen Staße nach Stadtroda fahren und zurück. Na dann los. Ganz so fest ist dann die Fahrspur in den Zeitzgrund doch nicht. Immer wieder rutscht das Vorderrad weg. Und dauernd bergab treten. Es war eine einzige Geschicklichkeitsübung. Die Straße im Grund war dann Abschnittweise frei. 






Hier fahren des öfteren Autos zu den Gaststätten. An der Ziegenmühle kam mir dann die Idee wenigstens bis zur Teufelstalbrücke zu fahren/schieben.Der Fahrweg sah ja ganz passabel aus. 






Es wurde zur Tortour. 5 Meter fahren, wegrutschen,  querstehen, 1-2-3 Vesuche anzufahren, 5 Meter fahren, wegrutschen, querstehen..... Aber irgendwann hatte ich den Bogen raus und die Fahrstücke wurden von mal zu mal länger. Dann habe ich es geschafft und stehe unter der Brücke.









Ist schon ein imposantes Bauwerk. Und jetzt wieder zurück. Warum eigentlich. Wenn ich den Weg hoch bis zur Landstraße l1076 fahre kann ich doch über Mörsdorf und Quirla nach Stadtroda fahren. Also weiter. Unter der Brücke sehe ich noch was einen hier in der nächsten Zeit erwartet. 




Schlamm. 

Und ein kurzes Stück weiter deutet sich ein weiteres Hindernis der nächsten Zeit an.





Wasser. 

Im Wal dann wird der Weg zur gefrohrenen Buckelpiste.






Da werde ich trotz langsamen Tempo ordentlich durchgeschüttelt. Oder gerade deswegen? Naja egal. Irgendwann erreiche ich den Radweg an der Landstraße. Der ist nicht nur Schnee- und Eisfrei. Der ist sogar trocken.





Dafür weht hier oben ein eisiger Wind. Ich fahre nach nach mörsdorf rein und auf der anderen Seite wieder auf die Landstraße. Weiter gehts nach Quirla. Dieses mal ohne Radweg. Kurz vor Quirla versuche ich noch über den Wachtelberg zu fahren, gebe aber nach wenigen Metern auf. Sulzschnee und grundloser Schlamm. Keine gute Mischung. Also rein in den Ort und nach Möckern abgebogen. Ich will zum Weihertal und da rein nach Stadtroda fahren. Die Straße runter zr Weihertalmühle ist frei. Die nehme ich heute. Der weitere Weg besteht aus nassen Waldboden, Eisplatten und/oder gefrohrenen Fahrspuren. 






Schnelles fahren geht nicht. Hier ist vorsicht geboten. Dann bin ich in Stadtroda. Schnell durch die Stadt und schon stehe ich am Eingang des Zeitzgrundes. Der weg durch den Grund zurück ist ähnlich dem im Weihertal. Aber hier kommen immer wieder Eis und Schneefreie Abschnitte dazu. 






Die sind dann aber schön naß. Und so kommen mein Bike und ich doch noch zur ersten Sprenkelverzierung diesen Jahres. Die letzten Meter hoch zum Pechofen muß ich dann schieben.





Entweder mein Bike in der Fahrspur und ich im "tiefen" Schnee oder umgekehrt. Egal wie es bleibt eine Schinderei. 
Und hat sich der Nachmittag nun gelohnt? Ich denke ja. Habe ich doch aus den Umständen das beste für mich gemacht.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## leffith (4. März 2013)

Hallo Axel, da hattest du ja noch stark mit dem weißen Zeug zu kämpfen. Wir hatten rund um den Geiseltalsee im großen und ganzen freie Fahrt.


----------



## Kasebi (4. März 2013)

leffith schrieb:


> Hallo Axel, da hattest du ja noch stark mit dem weißen Zeug zu kämpfen. Wir hatten rund um den Geiseltalsee im großen und ganzen freie Fahrt.



Das sind ja auch die Gründe warum ich die Tour am Sonntag verlegt habe.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (14. März 2013)

Biken auswärts. Das hies des öfteren Anreise mit dem Auto. Hier war mein Berlingo unschlagbar.  Kofferraumklappe auf, Bike rein, Klappe zu und los. Am Startpunkt kein zusammenbauen. Einfach raus das Bike und los. Das ist nun vorbei. Ich habe meinen Berlingo heute morgen auf der A9 geschrottet. Moter festgefressen. Totalschaden. Reperatur lohnt nicht. Ich könnt :kotz: Wie es weitergeht?Keine Ahnung


----------



## leffith (14. März 2013)

Das hört sich nicht gut für dich an Axel. Na du wirst schon eine Lösung finden. Alles gute. Detlef


----------



## _torsten_ (14. März 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe meinen Berlingo heute morgen auf der A9 geschrottet. Moter festgefressen. Totalschaden. Reperatur lohnt nicht.
> ...


 

 Nicht gut!


----------



## Kasebi (22. März 2013)

Bin Heute meine zweite größere Tour gefahren. Die Strecke, im Sommer eine Kullerrunde, hatte es in sich. Ein Gemisch aus Eis Schnee und Schlamm machte mir das Leben bzw das Biken schwer. Und hätte ich nicht den einen oder anderen Asphaltabschnitt drinn gehabt ich wäre wohl jetzt noch unterwegs. Ich habe für die 56,4 Km 6:45 gebraucht. Wovon ich 5:50 in Bewegung war. Die habe ich mir dann auch im Winterpokal gut geschrieben. 
Im Gegensatz zu Udo hatte ich heute nur mit rücksichtsvollen Autofahrern zu tun. Sie warteten geduldig bis genügend Platz zum überholen war,hielten genügend Seitenabstand und bedankten sich wenn ich sie vorlies obwohl ich Vorfahrt hatte. Ein paar Bilder habe ich auch gemacht (nur 65). Die giebt's aber erst morgen. Jetzt bin einfach nur KO. 
Das Ziel: Ich war in Goseck im Sonnenobservatorium
Die Strecke: Droyßig- Kleinhelmsdorf- Goldschau- Osterfeld- Pauscha- Lobitz- Beuditz- Mertendorf- Wethau- NMB Nenne- Eulau- Goseck- Lobitzsch- Uichteritz- Markwerben- WSF. Hier hab ich mich von meiner Frau aufsammeln lassen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Reinhard1 (23. März 2013)

Hallo Axel,
Du bist ein Held bei der Kälte.
Gruß Reinhard1


----------



## Kasebi (23. März 2013)

Reinhard1 schrieb:


> ... ein Held bei der Kälte.


Wir wollen doch mal nicht übertreiben. Heute, bei dem Wind, wärs sehr viel härter geworden. Und wenn du unbedingt einen Helden brauchst nimm den hier.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (3. April 2013)

*Hurra!!*

Endlich, Endlich, nach zwei Tagen ohne gekrümel soll es morgen im Burgenlandkreis wieder schneien. Wird aber auch Zeit. Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung demnächst wieder lange Touren fahren zu müssen weil alles weggetaut ist.      :kotz: 

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## leffith (3. April 2013)

Hallo Axel, das ist ja Tiefschwarzer Humor mit der weißen Pest. Kopf hoch, es soll Mitte April besser werden.


----------



## Kasebi (4. April 2013)

leffith schrieb:


> es soll Mitte April besser werden.


*???*  

*Wo bleibt mein Schnee dammich noch mal* 

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leffith (4. April 2013)

Axel was nimmst du für Zeug im Moment. Will ich auch haben. Scheint gut zu sein.


----------



## Kasebi (4. April 2013)

leffith schrieb:


> Axel was nimmst du für Zeug im Moment.


Um so drauf zu sein brauche ich nichts. Ich muß nur aus dem Fenster schauen.....


----------



## leffith (4. April 2013)

Ja, stimmt da liegt auf dem Dach auf welches ich aus meinem Bürofenster in Halle schaue dieses weiße Zeug. Wie war das nochmal. Einfach nur einschnüffeln und es geht einen besser.


----------



## ohmtroll (4. April 2013)

Mein lieber Axel, noch etwas Geduld, es wird daran gearbeitet:


----------



## leffith (4. April 2013)

Ja, das hat er nun davon. Wäre er mal zu seiner Zeit gegangen hätte er sich das hier ersparen können.


----------



## kalihalde (4. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (5. April 2013)

Nochn Bild für Axel zur Ablenkung ... bis zum Frühlingseintritt am Sonntag ...






von:
http://www.messala.ch/content.aspx?sprache=P&navi=1&work=2&swork=82


----------



## Kasebi (5. April 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Nochn Bild für Axel zur Ablenkung ... bis zum Frühlingseintritt am Sonntag ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ein Periodensystem des Metal. Super. Mit einem kleinen Schönheitsfehler. Die Schrift ist so klein das ich meinen Chef nachahmen muß. Der sitzt auch mit der Lupe vorm PC. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (5. April 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ein Periodensystem des Metal. Super. Mit einem kleinen Schönheitsfehler. Die Schrift ist so klein das ich meinen Chef nachahmen muß. Der sitzt auch mit der Lupe vorm PC.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Dann nehm doch einfach mal die Strg + die Plus Taste, geht Klasse.


----------



## Kasebi (5. April 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Dann nehm doch einfach mal die Strg + die Plus Taste, geht Klasse.



Aber mit jedem Prozent größer wird das auch unschärfer. Und da ist mir nicht geholfen. Auch die andere Variante, soweit weg bis es scharf ist; hilft wenig. Wenn dann das Bild scharf ist, ist die Schrift so klein das ich's wieder nicht lesen kann.Egal wie ich es mache. Es ist immer verkehrt
Also bis dann


----------



## ohmtroll (5. April 2013)

Hmm. Irgenwie besteht der Reiz auch darin, die Namen der Bands halb zu erraten. 
Die anderen kaufen sich das Teil als Poster zum an die Wand hängen.


----------



## Kasebi (8. April 2013)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe heute noch frei gehabt. Und da war es nur richtig das schöne Wetter zu nutzen und eine Tour zu fahren. Ich war am Haselbacher See. Im Leipziger Umland ist der weiße Schimmel fast weg. Die Wege waren alle frei. Teilweise etwas weich und einige wenige Stellen schlammig. Aber alles in allem fahrbar. Das änderte sich auf der Rückfahrt ab Meuselwitz. Mit jedem Kilometer auf Zeitz und das Elstertal zu hatte ich mehr mit Matsch und Eis zu kämpfen. Und die Reifen, die gestern auf Udo's Tour goldrichtig waren und auch heute insgesamt recht gute Dienste verichteten waren da total überfordert. Und so mußte ich zwischen Nißma- Spora- Würchwitz- Suxdorf- Steinbrüchen und Geußnitz immer wieder mal schieben oder auf die Landstraße ausweichen. Aber alles in allem eine schöne erste größere Tour. Trotz nasser Füße. Am Schluß hatte ich 80,1Km mit 537Hm auf dem Tacho. Die nächsten Tage solls ja regnen. Dafür aber mild werden. Danach werde ich mal schauen was so in Jena und Umgebung geht. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Lille (28. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,
habe beim Suchen von Touren euer Forum entdeckt.Bin Ex-Zeitzer (jetzt in Jena zu Hause) und fahre seit 1 Jahr ein 29er.Vielleicht mache ich mal mit euch `ne Tour,wenn ihr mich mitnehmt.Lasst`s mich wissen.


----------



## Kasebi (28. April 2013)

Lille schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe beim Suchen von Touren euer Forum entdeckt.Bin Ex-Zeitzer (jetzt in Jena zu Hause) und fahre seit 1 Jahr ein 29er.Vielleicht mache ich mal mit euch `ne Tour,wenn ihr mich mitnehmt.Lasst`s mich wissen.



Hallo Lille
erstmal willkomen im Forum. Also wenn du in der Heimat mal ne Tour fahren willst jederzeit gern. Wobei sich weder der Droyßiger- noch der Zeitzer Forst mit demJenaer Umland messen können. Da hast du ja Tourenmöglichkeiten ohne Ende direkt vor der Haustür. Ich bin übrigens sehr oft in Jena und Umgebung unterwegs da ich schon seit vielen Jahren in Jena arbeite. 
Natürlich fahre ich auch hier größere Touren. Ich laß Dich wissen wann ich hier was geplant habe. Einverstanden?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Lille (29. April 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.Will am 1.Mai mal von Eisenberg aus mal auf den Elsterradweg nach Zeitz hin und zurück,allerdings mit dem Trekkingrad,um beim MTB die Reifen zu schonen.Am WE bin ich in Georgenthal zum MTB Fahrtechniktraining,Himmelfahrt 2 Tage im Vogtland und Pfingsten gehts den Rennsteig von Blankenstein aus nach Hörschel.Danach habe ich erst mal nichts weiter geplant,vielleicht klappt`s da mal mit einer Tour.


----------



## Kasebi (29. April 2013)

Lille schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.Will am 1.Mai mal von Eisenberg aus mal auf den Elsterradweg nach Zeitz hin und zurück,allerdings mit dem Trekkingrad,um beim MTB die Reifen zu schonen.



Dazu eine Empfehlung: Also von Eisenberg den Radweg (ehemalige Bahnlinie) nach Crossen. Am Kreisverkehr nicht Richtung Crossen Ort sondern Richtung Tauchlitz. Von dort aus den Elsterradweg bis Zeitz. Damit du nicht den ganzen Weg zurück must kannst du in Grana auf den Radweg Richtung Droyßig nehmen. Die ehemalige Bahnlinie Zeitz - Ostarfeld ist seit letzten Jahr ab Grana Radweg. Den bis zur Landstraße Meineweh - Kleinhelmsdorf. Und ab da die Landstraße nach Eisenberg. So hast du eine schöne Runde und mußt nichts doppelt fahren. Wenn du GPS hast kann ich Dir ja nen Track dazu schicken. Oder die Route als Bild.
also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lille (30. April 2013)

Danke für den Tip.Werde es ausprobieren.Das ist bestimmt der Radweg,der mal bis Camburg führen soll.


----------



## Kasebi (30. April 2013)

Lille schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip.Werde es ausprobieren.Das ist bestimmt der Radweg,der mal bis Camburg führen soll.



Rüschtig


----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo kasebi,
wie war es heute bei dir, bei rund um Hermsdorf?


----------



## _torsten_ (5. Mai 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo kasebi,
> wie war es heute bei dir, bei rund um Hermsdorf?


Einfach super! 
Axel hat fast alles richtig gemacht.  Den einen Wermuthstropfen werden wir demnächst auswerten.


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Mai 2013)

Hier und jetzt noch einmal ein hochoffizielles Dankeschön an Axel. Es war eine prima Tour. Der Trailanteil lag bei gefühlten 105%. Da waren dann die 20% Straßenanteil gar nicht so wild. Meiner Einer würde diese Tour gerne unter ähnlichen Bedingungen gerne wiederholen.


----------



## Kasebi (6. Mai 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Hier und jetzt noch einmal ein hochoffizielles Dankeschön an Axel. Es war eine prima Tour. Der Trailanteil lag bei gefühlten 105%. Da waren dann die 20% Straßenanteil gar nicht so wild.


 Ohmtroll sprach noch von Wurzeln ohne Ende. Und das er zu Hause gemerkt hat wie KO er war. Also würde ich die Tour als Anspruchsvoll bezeichnen.



> Meiner Einer würde diese Tour gerne unter ähnlichen Bedingungen gerne wiederholen.


Gerne und dann noch mir weiteren Fahrern. Aber wie du schon sagst. Die Bedingungen müssen stimmen. Bei Regen ist die Tour so nicht fahrbar. Allerdings muß ich mal wieder was für die Technik tun und mich mal wieder mehr an Stufen und Treppen probieren.
Also bis dann
Kasebi

Hier noch der Trak von unserer Tour

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rhnqpioocywdpuqy&referrer=trackList


----------



## ohmtroll (6. Mai 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ohmtroll sprach noch von Wurzeln ohne Ende. Und das er zu Hause gemerkt hat wie KO er war. Also würde ich die Tour als Anspruchsvoll bezeichnen.



Wer ist schuld?


----------



## Kasebi (7. Mai 2013)

Also wie soll ich hier noch einen Bericht abliefern wenn meine Mitstreiter eigentlich schon alles gesagt haben. Und so hab ich aus der Fülle von Bildern ein paar ausgewählt und hab versucht eine kleine Bildgeschichte zusammen zu stellen. Zum glück konnte ich auf die Bilder von Ohmtroll und Torsten zugreifen. Und ja wem dieQualitätsunterschiede sofort auffallen. Die guten sind von Torsten und Ohmtroll die anderen sind von mir. Ich hab weder die Hand noch die Ruhe fürs fotografieren. Und so sind es bei mir eben doch nur Knippsbildchen.
Los gehts





*Ankunft in Hermsdorf*








*Steffen und Torsten und gaaanz gaaanz weit hinten ich*





*Noch etwas feucht die Wege*

Diese Abkühlung von unten sollten wir heute des öfteren haben





*Welch seltener Anblick für mich*

Und das obwohl ich Guide bin. 





*Horch was knackt denn da*

Ein Stein im Profil. Später kam die Pedale dazu. 





*Auf dem Weg hoch zur Teufelstalbrücke*





*Ein Fußgänger*

Wie ihr seht pfeife ich auf dem letzten Loch. Wir sind so schnell das der Typ locker plaudernd neben Torsten her läuft. Hatte sich beim Mountainbiken das Schlüsselbein gebrochen. Gute Besserung. Dafür hat er dann das nächste Foto für uns gemacht.





*Mehr als 200 Lebensjahre sind hier versammelt*

Und noch immer nicht erwachsen. Denn Erwachsene machen so was nicht die sind Vernünftig. 








*Trail zur Ziegenmühle einfach schööön*

Jetzt gehts durch den Zeitzgrund wobei wir einen Trail nutzen bis zur Janismühle und erst dann auf denFahr und Radweg wechseln





*An der Hubertusquelle 1*





*An der Hubertusquelle 2*

Danach gehts noch ein Stück hoch zum Naturlehrpfad.





*Der macht Spaß*





*Vor allem auch deswegen*

Davon hatten wir am Sonntag reichlich.





*Auch davon mußten einige befahren werden*

Leider ist es so das diese Wegabschnitte von ABMer angelegt und unterhalten wurden. Seit es die nicht mehr giebt geht immer mehr kaputt.





*Name der Lokalität ist ersichtlich*

Der Weg darunter hat es in sich und endet unmittelbar in einem Schlammloch.





*Hier müssen wir rüber...*





*...und dann da hoch*





*Etwas Geschichte, der Pechofen*





*Dann folgten ein paar Wasserwege*

Und im Anschluß Landstraße und Forstautobahn. Wir wollten zur Wolfsschlucht. Nach dem Einbiegen in den Wald wurde es wieder interessant.





*Zufahrt zur Wolfsschlucht*





*In der Wolsschlucht*





*Vorsicht Stau durch querstehendes Bike*





*Werden und vergehen*

Solche Einblicke machen auch eine langweilige Forstautobahn (Gänsegrund) wieder interessant





*Über die A9*

Der weitere Weg entlang des roten Pfützensumpfes war derart Kraft raubend das dort niemand zum knipsen kam. Auf der nassen Wiese hatte man ständig das Gefühl mit angezogener Handbremse zu fahren





*Die Meuschkensmühle*

Das Ziel unserer leiblichen Gelüste. Übrigens hier lebte und arbeitete *Milo Barus*, der einst stärkste Mann der Welt.





*Nach der Rast ist vor der Tour*

Stimmt ich hab das sehr deutlich zu spüren bekommen





*Auf den Thüringenweg durch's Mühltal*

Wie schön der ist kann man am besten duch Torsten's Mimik sehen. Der ist nicht nur flach. Der hat alles. Auch Wurzeln, enge Kurfen,... Bis uns ein




*unfreiwilliges Hindernis stoppte*

Genau.   Da schaue ich mir einen Abschnitt der Tour nicht vorher an und dann dort so ein Maleuhr.  Beinlich, Beinlich. In welche Ecke soll ich mich stellen dan fahren wir nach Rauda. Was mögen da die Leute gedacht haben. Wir auf dem unbefestigtem Feldweg und zwei Meter daneben ein asphaltierter Radweg.





*Diesr Anstieg kostet noch mal ordentlich Körner*

Dann geht es nach Seifartsdorf und das Tautenhainer Tal nach Tautenhain. Leider auf Asphalt.




*Am Rand von Tautenhain*

Nach Tautenhain kommt noch eine sehr schnelle Feldwegabfahrt nach Weißenborn. Die Wellen laden zum springen ein. Was Ohmtroll weidlich nutzt. Da wir aber noch Zeit haben meint Ohmtroll noch unbedingt einen Trail fahren zu müssen. Und biegt kurzerhand in einen solchen ein. Zum Glück. Auch wenn ich nicht weiß wo wir rauskommen werden das ist noch ein Sahnehäubchen oben drauf. Bei der nächsten Tour wird das wieder der Abschluß. Wir kommen noch an einer Eisdiele vorbei und lassen dort die Tour ausklingen.
Und an den bisherigen Reaktionen hab ich feststellen können das ich den Geschmack meiner Leute getroffen hab.
bleibt nur noch eins




*Warten auf den Zug und bestellen des Abendbrotes*

Auf eine Wiederholung, und dann mit noch ein paar Leuten würde ich mich freuen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rhnqpioocywdpuqy&referrer=trackList


----------



## Udo1 (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo Kasebi,
schöne Toureindrücke. Bis demnächst, kannst mir ja mal mitteilen wann es deine Zeit erlaubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffen (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo Kasebi,

die Strecke war wunderbar, es hat alles gepasst, die Trails, das Essen und natürlich meine lieben Mitfahrer.
Ob wir beim nächsten Mal den Zug schaffen?

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Udo1 (7. Mai 2013)

Steffen schrieb:


> Hallo Kasebi,
> 
> die Strecke war wunderbar, es hat alles gepasst, die Trails, das Essen und natürlich meine lieben Mitfahrer.
> Ob wir beim nächsten Mal den Zug schaffen?
> ...


Oh, hat kasebi noch nach den Winterfahrplan geplant?


----------



## Kasebi (7. Mai 2013)

Steffen schrieb:


> Ob wir beim nächsten Mal den Zug schaffen?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Steffen



Warum denn. Dann haben wir womöglich keine Zeit mehr Eis zu essen



Udo1 schrieb:


> Oh, hat kasebi noch nach den Winterfahrplan geplant?



Nö das nicht. Aber ein zusätzlicher,  eigentlich nicht geplanter, Schlenker über weitere Wurzeltrails dazu diverse Zipperlein an Mensch und Material und schon guckst du dem Zug hinterher. Dieses mal aber nicht zum Schaden. Dafür einen  "neuen" Trail endeckt und lecker Eis gegessen. Herz was willst du mehr
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (7. Mai 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, hat kasebi noch nach den Winterfahrplan geplant?


Nein nein, wir waren einfach zu langsam. Außerdem haben wir die Trails und den Kuchen genossen. So haben wir den Zug dann auf dem Bahndamm kurz vor Hermsdorf vorbei fahren sehen.  
Dies hatte aber zwei Vorteile: zum einen gab´s am Ende den von Kasebi erwähnten ungeplanten Trail und zum zweiten lag die Eisdiele (fast) auf dem Weg zum Bahnhof. 



			
				Kasebi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Denn Erwachsene machen so was nicht die sind Vernünftig.
> ...


Wollen wir erwachsen und vernünftig werden?



			
				Kasebi schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> unfreiwilliges Hindernis stoppte
> ...


Das wollten wir eigentlich noch auswerten. Ich denke aber, dass wir über diesen Wermuthstropfen großzügig hinwegsehen können. 



  @Kasebi, sehr schön beschrieben. Das ganze dann bitte noch bei g+ verlinken. 

 Kasebi war schneller.


----------



## Kasebi (7. Mai 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> .... beschrieben. Das ganze dann bitte noch bei g+ verlinken.



Das wird noch einen Moment dauern. Ich muß erst mal sehen wie das fuktioniert.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## ohmtroll (7. Mai 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> So haben wir den Zug dann auf dem Bahndamm kurz vor Hermsdorf vorbei fahren sehen.
> Dies hatte aber zwei Vorteile: zum einen gab´s am Ende den von Kasebi erwähnten ungeplanten Trail und zum zweiten lag die Eisdiele (fast) auf dem Weg zum Bahnhof.



DREI Vorteile: Du hast die gepunktete schwarze Strumpfhose vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (8. Mai 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> DREI Vorteile: Du hast die gepunktete schwarze Strumpfhose vergessen.


Natürlich, wie konnte ich die vergessen ...


----------



## Steffen (8. Mai 2013)

Ja, die Tour war gespickt mit Höhepunkten von Anfang bis ganz zum Schluß.


----------



## Kasebi (8. Mai 2013)

So wie sich das liest ist eigentlich schon klar wer hier der Dumme sein wird

http://www.mdr.de/tv/programm/sendung254348.html

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Lille (9. Mai 2013)

Tolle Tour,wie es die Bilder vermitteln!


----------



## Kasebi (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo Allesamt
Ich war heute mal auf einer genialen  Pleiten-Pech und Pannen Trailtour bei Sangerhausen unterwegs. Bilder hab ich leider nur fünf machen können. Dann hatte meine Knipse keine Nummern mehr zu vergeben.  "Bild Nr voll" stand da und nichts ging mehr. Kein leerer Akku keine volle Speicherkarte bremste mich wie sonst. Sondern das da schon 999 Nummern vergeben waren. Ganz schön oft geknipst. Zuvor hatte ich mir beim pedalieren die linke Pedale schrottreif ramponiert. Durch eine Unaufmerksamkeit hab ich auf einer Bordsteinkannte aufgesessen. Und dabei Teile des Mechanismus eingedrückt. Dadurch konnte ich nur noch auf einer Seite einklicken. Und da sich der Schwerpunkt verändert hatte drehte sich das Ding immer mit der kaputten Seite nach oben. Ganz schön nervig die Sache. Schlimmer noch das es einem Mitfahrer das Schaltauge abgerissen hat. Mit Vereinten Kräften wurde das Bike zum Singlespider  "umgebaut" so das er die Tour, mit ab und an Kette richten, zu Ende fahren konnte. Ansonsten hatte der Peter Goldhammer eine super Trailtour zsammen gestellt.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja meine Mooskammertour fahren. Da aber alle anderen abgesagt haben hat mir Peter vorgeschlagen seine neue "Bier holen" Trailtour zu fahren. Haben wir dann auch gemacht. Mit von der Partie waren noch Mandy und Pechvogel Volker Es sei euch gesagt das die Tour technisch wie konditionell anspruchsvoll ist. Aber der Peter ist ein sehr guter Guide der nicht nur gute Touren zusammenstellen kann sonder auch unterwegs sehr aufmerksam ist und immer wieder gute Tipps giebt. Und so bin ich heute ein paar Sachen gefahren die ich sonst geschoben hätte. Und auch der Spaß ist unterwegs nicht zu kurz gekommen
So hatte ich laut darüber nachgedacht diese Tour Udo1 an zu bieten. Dazu meinte Peter ich solle die Tour erst zu Ende fahren. Und wenn ich dann immer noch der Meinung bin das mich Udo auf der Heimfahrt leben läßt soll ich es machen. Ich laß es bleiben.
Zum Schluß der Tour ließ er mir sogar die Wahl welchen Abschlußtrail wir nehmen sollten. Mit einem dezenten Wink mit dem Zaunspfahl und dem Hinweis das es für Ohmtroll nur die eine Abfahrt gäbe wurde der Entscheidung nachgeholfen. Recht so. Die Wahl war einfach nur genial. 
Alles in allem eine Tour mit absoluten Wiederholungsfaktor. Dann hoffentlich noch mit den Sachen die aus Zeitgründen ausgelassen wurden.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (17. Juni 2013)

Also kasebi, du hast auch nur Pech. Muss wohl aber eine geniale Tour gewesen sein, nach deinem Bericht zu urteilen.


----------



## Kasebi (17. Juni 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Also kasebi, du hast auch nur Pech...



Stimmt. Obwohl es dem Glücksgefühl nicht im Wege stand.    Und um die Sache noch abzurunden steht mein Pferdchen mit nem Plattfuß im Stall.   Gerade erst gesehen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (8. Juli 2013)

Moin Moin
Ich war gestern zusammen mit Bikechris und seiner Freundin unterwegs. Wir sind die Strecke Naumburg- Bad Kösen- Camburg- Golmsdorf. gefahren. Dort haben sich unsere Wege getrennt. Die beiden sind zurück nach Jena und ich weiter nach Bürgel. Wie immer hab ich versucht eine schöne Tour zusammen zu stellen. Besonderes Highlight war der Trail zwischen Kukulau und dem Zeltplatz Bad Kösen. Auch die Trails oberhalb der Saale waren noch mal ein Höhepunkt. Hinter Camburg sollte es dann den Schleuskauer Grund hoch gehen. Den bin ich zuletzt vor einem Jahr zusammen mit den Auebikern gefahren. Leider ist der defacto nicht mehr passierbar. Gleich zu Beginn blockiert ein umgestürzter Baum das weiterkommen.





 Links über einen Steilhang vorbei geht nicht. Rechts hätten wir ca 1,5 Meter senkrecht in und über den Bach gemußt und dann ein Stück über die Wiese und wieder zurück über den Bach. Also dierekt über den Baum.














 Allein wäre das kaum machbar gewesen. Auch der weitere Weg war dann nicht mehr das was es mal war. Denn nach wie vor werden noch immer enorme Wassermengen aus den umliegenden Hängen freigegeben. Die Entwässern dann über den Trail und machen den zur unfahrbaren Schlammpiste.









 Ist man dann raus aus dem Wald ist das nächste Problem das der Wiesenweg zugewuchert ist. Total verfilztes Gras dazu fast mannshohe Brennesseln und Disteln. Ständig bleibt mit Pedale, Schnellspanner oder Schaltung hängen. Fahren unmöglich.






 Dieser Abschitt hat uns eine Menge Kraft und Zeit gekostet. Deswegen haben wir dann im Tautenburger Wald die Tour mehr oder weniger beendet und sind den Fahrweg runter nach Golmsdorf. Leider hat die dortige Gaststätte es selbst an so sonnigen Wochenenden wie diesen es nicht nötig unter Nachmittag zu öffnen.  Offen von Montag bis Sonntag:10:00 bis 14:00 und von 17:00 bis 21:00. Donnerstags Ruhetag. Also Leute weiterfahren nach Kunitz oder Porstendorf zum Campingplatz.
Ansonsten war es eine richtig schöne Tour mit klasse Mitfahrer.





 Das meine beiden Mitfahrer nicht mal halb so alt sind wie ich hat man eigentlich nur daran gemerkt das einige Dinge mit sehr viel mehr Lockerheit angegangen sind als ich. Und an ihrer Power der ich gerade am Schluß der Tour nichts entgegen zu setzen hatte. Ich werde versuchen die Tour ab Tümpling oder Camburg su umzubauen das ich ohne den Schleuskauer Grund zum Tautenburger Wald komme. Ach ja im Tauenburger Wald wüten die Harvester wie überall wo es Holz zu holen gibt.









Etliche Wege sind nicht fahrbar.









Mal sehen was die Woche  noch so bringt.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bikechris (9. Juli 2013)

Hi Kasebi,

das war eine super Tour gewesen. Leider ist nicht alles fahrbar, aber dennoch hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht!

Ich habe auch noch ein paar Bilder anzufügen:














Wir freuen uns schon auf die nächste Tour. Bis Bald


----------



## _torsten_ (18. August 2013)

Der Start- und Zielort Naumburg unserer gestrigen Tour hat weder vorne noch hinten ein "Z". Das macht aber gar nichts: es war eine tolle Tour! Es hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht. Danke Kasebi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffen (18. August 2013)

Ja, das war eine schöne Tour, alle Trails waren für mich fahrbar. Vielen Dank an Kasebi und alle Mitfahrer.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. August 2013)

Hier noch ein paar Fotos zur Tour vom 17.08.2013:






Blick ins Saaletal





Wiesenweg





Kasebi und Steffen





Heißt der wirklich Panoramaweg?





Noch ein Blick ins Saaletal





chelli, Steffen und Kasebi am Löwendenkmal





Mündung der Ilm in die Saale





Wo sind die Hobbits?





selbsterklärend





Steffen





chelli





Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (19. August 2013)

Hallo Kasebi,
schöne Tour die ihr da gemacht habt.


----------



## Kasebi (20. August 2013)

Leider bin ich bis nächste Woche nur sehr eingeschränkt Netzfähig. So wie mein Rechner aus der Reperatur zurück ist giebt es auch noch ein paar ausführliche Zeilen von mir.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## black arrow zz (25. August 2013)

Ich poste mal im "Alte-Heimat-Forum"ein paar Fotos von der gestrigen Runde um die Aggertalsperre und die Genkeltalsperre hier im Oberbergischen








Blick auf die Aggertalsperre




Am Vorstaubenden; hier ist auch ein Naturfreibad




An der Genkeltalsperre








Endlich ist das Cube zurück aus der Werkstatt








und wieder zurück zur Aggertalsperre




Rengser Mühle



mit dem obligatorischen Weizen zum Tourabschluss

War eine schöne Tour bei noch schönem Wetter und moderaten Temperaturen


----------



## Kasebi (12. September 2013)

Letzen Sontag habe ich das schöne Wetter noch mal genutzt und bin eine richtig schöne und anspruchsvolle Tour gefahren. Das war so eine Art Wiedergutmachungstour. Der Hintergrund ist folgender: Pfingsten wollte ich zusammen mit titzy Plauen- Greiz- Gera fahren. Nun ist titzy ja ein absoluter Konditionsbolzen. Ich hatte ihm auf der ganzen Tour nichts entgegen zu setzen. Und kurz hinter Unterhammer mußte ich ihn ziehen lassen.Ich wäre keinen einzigen Anstieg mehr hoch gekommen. Titzy hat dann noch die Trails bis Wünschendorf unter die Stollen genommen, während ich durchs Tal gerollt bin. Die geplante Strecke zwischen Wünschendorf und Gera war auf Grund der fortgeschrittenen Zeit sowieso nicht mehr drinn. 
Und genau das alles wollte ich dieses mal fahren. Bloß als Start und Ziel hab ich den Geraer Hbf gewählt. Durch XL- Fr- Rossi wußte ich ja wie rum ich welchen Trail am besten fahren sollte. Ich konnte die Teilstücke dadurch zu einer schönen Trailrunde ab Wünschendorf verbinden. Von Wünschendorf nach Gera hab ich die Thüringenweg Variante genommen. Und schon hatte ich eine Hammertour zusammen. Wie schön, aber auch wie anstrengend die werden würde wußte ich beim Start noch nicht.

Früh gings erst mal durch den Droyßiger Forst nach Wetterzeube zum Zug. Mit der Erfurtbahn dann nach Gera. Kurz nach 8:30 war ich am Start. Was würde ich in Gera sehen. Welche Schäden sind noch sichtbar vom letzten Hochwasser das aus dem Kleinfluß "Weiße Elster" einen reißenden Monsterstrom gemacht hat. Was Sehenswürdigkeiten und das Bugagelände betrifft so sind die Schäden weitestgeend beseitigt. 






Gleichwohl giebt es sie noch wie ich auf der Rückfahrt sehen konnte
Am Daliengarten gehts dann endlich in den Wald. Ich beginne mit ein paar Stufen. 






Wieder so ein Weg den ich verkehrt rum fahre. Das wird es wohl nie geben das auf einer Tour immer alles 100% stimmt. Der Spoerlstein ist mein erstes Ziel. 









Dann ein kurzes Stück Asphalt und schon wieder bin ich im Wald.Die nächsten Markanten Punkte: Türkengraben und Bornberg. Nette Waldwege und Trails wechseln sich mit Wiesen- und Feldwegen ab. Es wird hier nicht langweilig. 












Zwischen Zeulsdorf und Weißig nehmen ich die Fahrspur im Feld. Der Weg ist derart grob geschottert und/oder mit Bauschutt gepflastert das es nur schwierig bergan geht. 









Dafür ist der Weg nach Schafpreskeln schön zu fahren. Und man hat immer wieder Einblicke in eine abwechslungsreiche Landschaft. Den geplanten Weg hinter Schafpreskeln kann ich nicht nehmen. Elektrisch geladener Zaun sammt der dazugehörigen Herde Rinder versperrt mir den Weg. Welch ein Glück. Der Ersatz erweist sich als schöner Trail. 






Über Wolfsgefärth, ein Stück B92 und Zossen will ich nach Mildenfurth. Leider ist die auf der Karte eingezeichnete direkte Verbindung zwischen Zossen und Mildenfurth nicht mehr vorhanden. Da fehlt eine Brücke über eine Bahnlinie. Und so wie es aussieht schon seit ewigen Zeiten. Der kurze Schlenker in Nordöstlicher Richtung entschädigt mit einem Blick auf den Zoitzberg.






Und dann erreiche ich das Kloster Mildenfurth. Das muß früher eine gewaltige Anlage gewesen sein. Auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert. 






An der 225 Jahre alten Holzbrücke in Wünschendorf ist man noch am renovieren. 









Noch ein paar Schlenker durch den Ort und dann gehts schon wieder bergan. Erster Gedanke: Rossi wo führst du mich lang. Zweiter Gedanke: Selber schuld du willst das ja so. Aber was dann kommt ist der Hammer. Der Trail über den Hüttchenberg ist eine Klasse für sich. Der verlangt einiges von einem ab. Das können die Bilder gar nicht so rüberbringen. 












Übrigens gehören die Trails alle mehr oder weniger zum Elsterperlenweg. Und sind dementsprechend Ausgeschildert.





Den Märchengrund im Kamnitzbachtal passiere ich auch. Den giebt es auch schon seit ewigen Zeiten und ist gerade für Familien mit Kindern ein Besuch wert. 












Ein weiterer sehr sehr schicker Trail bringt mich über den Klosterberg zum Geyerstein und weiter zum Hirschsprung. 


















Dort verlasse ich den EPW und fahre einen steilen Weg runter ins Tal. 






Zu steil für mich muß ich feststellen. Ich möchte kein Risiko eingehen und schiebe lieber. Ich bin schließlich wieder mal allein unterwegs und bin bisher kaum jemanden begegnet. An der Fuchsmühle verfranse ich mich etwas und so fahre ich eben die Fahrstraße entlang. Ich will zum Elsterradweg und auf diesem bis zum Unterhammer. Die folgenden Trails muß ich Richtung Wünschendorf fahren. Aber erst mal muß ich einen richtig steilen Weg hoch in Richtung Wernsdorf. Ich probiere es gar nicht erst sondern schiebe lieber gleich. 






Auch das kostet genug Kraft. Ob titzy hier hoch gekurbelt ist. Bestimmt. Zutrauen tue ich es ihm. Der Weg durch den Wald zur Bastei ist kaum als solcher erkennbar. Dennoch sehr gut mit dem EPW Schild gekennzeichnet.






Die Bastei selbst ist ein Felsvorsprung den man über einen Kurzen Abstecher vom Weg erreicht. 









Besonders fällt auf das immer die Höhe über Talgrund auf den Hinweisschilder steht. Da weiß man wenigstens wie tief man fällt bevor man aufschlägt. Nach der Bastei fahre ich wieder ins Tal und ganz kurz auf dem Elsterradweg zum nächsten Highlight. Der Zehnmarkweg. Der heißt so weil er Stellenweise kaum breiter als ein Zehnmarkschein ist. Deswegen beginnt er auch mit diesem Schild. 






Bitte ernst nehmen. Mich schreckt es nicht ab. Auf solchen Wegen und Trails fühle ich mich Zuhause. Egal ob mit dem Bike oder zu Fuß. 





















Von Großdraxdorf über den Weiberstein ist es dann ein schöner Ausklang einer super Trailrunde. Anstrengend aber wunderschön zu fahren. 












Wieder in Wünschendorf nehme ich den Thüringenweg zurück nach Gera. Die Ausschilderung ist noch schlechter als vor zwei Jahren. Diese Ausschilderung scheint niemand mehr zu pflegen. Pößneck, Untitz, Liebschwitz, Taubenpreskeln.  Zum Glück kenne ich ja den Weg und weiß wo ich abbiegen muß. Vom Zoitzberg hat man eine schöne Aussicht auf das umliegende Land. 






Der Weg runter zum Bahnhof Liebschwitz ist steil wie eh und je. 






Hier heißt es dann Gabel hoch, Sattel runter den Allerwerteten gaanz, gaanz weit nach hinten und hoffen das man nicht wegrutscht.Ich benutze dann den Elsterradweg um durch die Stadt zu fahren. Irgendwo zwischen Lusan und Debschwitz fehlt der Weg am Ufer entlang. 









Den hat sich die Elster geholt. Hier bekommt man eindrucksvoll demonstriert welche Kraft Wasser hat. Dann gehts wieder mit der Erfurtbahn nach Wetterzeube und durch den Wald zurück nach Hause. 58Km mit 1062Hm liegen hinter mir. Und ich hab schon wieder ein paar Ideen für ein paar Touren. Auch wenn das erst im nächsten Jahr was wird. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi

Alle Fotos der Tour sind hier


----------



## Udo1 (13. September 2013)

Super Tour und Bericht kasebi


----------



## ohmtroll (13. September 2013)

Schöne Tour! Besoners interessant finde ich die Stelle mit dem Handlauf. 


Torsten sicher auch.


----------



## _torsten_ (13. September 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Schöne Tour! Besoners interessant finde ich die Stelle mit dem Handlauf.
> 
> 
> Torsten sicher auch.





 

 

Das ist ein Grund warum der EPW *nicht* auf meiner Liste steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (13. September 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Schöne Tour! Besonders interessant finde ich die Stelle mit dem Handlauf.
> 
> 
> Torsten sicher auch.



Das glaube ich Dir. Davon gibt es zwei. Und ich muß zugeben das ich da geschoben habe. Wußte ich da ja nicht was hinter der Biegung auf mich lauert.  Den Trail noch zwei drei mal fahren und ich denke der ist dann ohne absitzen machbar. Im nächsten Jahr werde ich des öfteren in dieser Ecke unterwegs sein.
Übrigens funzt der Link zu den Bildern? 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## ohmtroll (13. September 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Übrigens funzt der Link zu den Bildern?


Ja, geht. Die Geraer Brücke wird wohl nun in ähnlicher Weise genutzt wie die Hohenzollernbrücke in Köln, mit den Schlössern dran und so?

Sind echt schöne trails dabei, Stufen, steil...


----------



## Udo1 (14. September 2013)

Hallo kasebi,
sag mal die Stellen mit dem Handlauf, gehts da wirklich steil runter? Wenn ja wäre es wohl nichts für mich.


----------



## Kasebi (14. September 2013)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo kasebi,
> sag mal die Stellen mit dem Handlauf, gehts da wirklich steil runter? Wenn ja wäre es wohl nichts für mich.



Ja geht es. Allerdings sind wir nicht in den Alpen. Es sind wohl eher die Felsen die einem das Gefühl vermitteln nach außen weggedrängt zu werden. Ich persönlich hab die Handläufe nicht benötigt. Und ich hatte ja das Bike dabei. 
Einer der beiden (der mit den Schlaufen) ist eh nur noch Makkulatur. Die erste Verankerung (von der Seite von der ich kam) ist herausgerissen. Und ganz gleich aus welchen Gründen (mit Absicht oder aus Versehen oder warum auch immer) das passiert ist. Vertrauen hätte ich keins mehr. Wie gesagt ich hätte dort keine benötigt. Aber das ist eben meine persönliche Einstellung und Meinung. Die Heute so gern gefahrenen extra breiten Lenker werden allerdings an der einen oder anderen Stelle ihre Schwierigkeiten haben
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (14. September 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ja, geht. Die Geraer Brücke wird wohl nun in ähnlicher Weise genutzt wie die Hohenzollernbrücke in Köln, mit den Schlössern dran und so?



So neu ist diese Tradition gar nicht. Wir haben das beider Entlassung von der Armee (1984) ähnlich gemacht. Wir haben die Blitzableiter der Unterkünfte mit den Vorhängeschlösser unserer Spinde verziert.  Und natürlich immer im zweiten Stock. Als Neuer durftest du dann mit Leiter und Eisenäge bewaffnet ran und die Dinger entfernen. 
Übrigens Abus hat dieser Trend einen Umsatzschub beschert.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (19. September 2013)

Sehr schöner Bericht! Beim nächsten Mal am Geyerstein ruhig links hoch fahren, da geht es sehr schön trailig weiter mit einer schönen Abfahrt ins Fuchstal. Und du kommst dann auch an der Fuchsmühle raus. Dort gibt es noch eine schöne Variante, wenn man den Fahrweg (gepflasterte Rampe, ca. 30? % für ca. 300-400m) hochfährt und dann rechts einbiegt. Nennt sich "Der Rentnerweg", ist aber entgegen den Befürchtungen überhaupt nicht rollatortauglich  und eher auch so ein 10-Mark-Weg. Nach Endschütz.

Es ist stellenweise schon mal ausgesetzt, aber wie schon bemerkt, nicht die Alpen. Wer in den Kernbergen klarkommt, scheitert auch hier nicht. Und hier klarer Pluspunkt: überall Bäume, an denen du dich im Ernstfall verfängst oder festhalten kannst. Wenn Du in Jena abrutschst, dann kommt ja in der Regel erstma 50 m nix, woran du dich am Hang festklammern kannst. Ja, nee, is nich so gefährlich wie's vielleicht aussieht. Hat an einem sonnigen Sommertag bissel Gardasee-Feeling.

Vom Weiberstein runter auf die Talsohle ist auch schönes Stück, macht immer wieder Spaß.

Naja, und rundrum gibts dann noch viel mehr von den schönen Wegen. Richtung Berga z. Bsp. und Richtung Weida. Was für nächstes Jahr, vielleicht endlich mal gemeinsam, Herr Kasebi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (19. September 2013)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> .....Was für nächstes Jahr, *vielleicht endlich mal **gemeinsam*, Herr Kasebi!



 Steht im Tourenplan 2014 schon drinn. Du kennst da ja noch ein paar Sachen mehr. Und alle Trails zwischen Wünschendorf und Berga mitzunehmen kann ein toller aber auch sehr anstrengender Biketag werden. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (25. September 2013)

Ich war heute zusammen mit Udo 






und Manfred






auf Flachlandtour. Zeitz - Haselbacher See uZ sind wir gefahren.






Auf Grund des hohen Asphaltanteiles war es doch eine ziemlich schnelle Tour. Ich bin heute mal wieder mit dem Hardtail unterwegs gewesen. Man merkt die Unterschiede zum Fully doch recht deutlich. Vor allem mit zunehmender Tourdauer. Es war dennoch eine schöne Tour mit angenehmen Tourbegleiter. Udo wird sicherlich im Merseburgthread in seiner gewohnten Art einen Tourbericht schreiben.
Morgen gehts zum grillen an den Geiseltalsee
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (25. September 2013)

Hallo,
heute fand die drei Ländertour, Sachsen-Anhalt, Sachsen, Thüringen, Sachsen-Anhalt statt.
Der Tourguide, kasebi, erwartete seine Mitfahrer um 08:45 Uhr am Bahnhof Zeitz.
Ich fuhr dann also mit dem MDV-Ticket zum Treffpunkt. Beim Umsteigen in Weißenfels gesellte sich noch Manfred vom White-Rock-Tourenteam dazu. Ich freute mich schon auf die heutige Tour, endlich mal im Windschatten fahren, sich die Natur anschauen, nicht auf den Weg achten, also einfach nur hinterher fahren, fand ich richtig super. Der Zug fuhr in den Zeitzer Bahnhof ein, wo uns in der Bahnhofshalle schon kasebi erwartete. 





So konnten wir auch gleich Richtung Osten Zeitz verlassen. In Höhe des Zeitzer Bades überquerten wir die Weiße Elster. 





Auf dem Radweg an der L193 ging es dann weiter nach Nordosten. Nach 827 Metern bogen wir nach Osten ab und fuhren am Nordrand von Tröglitz weiter. Überquerten dann eine Eisenbahnlinie und erreichten dort einen Radweg auf dem wir, an der Bereitschaftssiedlung entlang, bis nach Rehmsdorf rollten. Rehmsdorf verließen wir in nordöstlicher Richtung und erreichten Krimmitzschen. 





Ab hier dann weiter nach Osten bis Staschwitz. Durch den Ort dann weiter nach Norden bis Langendorf. 










Am dortigen östlichen Dorfteich trafen wir auf die Luckaer Straße 





und folgten dieser nach Osten bis Maltitz. Hier war heute der nördlichste Punkt der heutigen Tour. Ab Maltitz auf der S61 nach Süden weiter, bis zum nördlichen Waldrand von Prössdorf. 





Hier verließen wir die S61 und fuhren nach Osten weiter bis zur Hauptstraße. Der Weg durch eine Gartenanlage erwies sich als Sackgasse, 










weil das Tor am Ende der Anlage heute verschlossen war, also retour zur Hauptstraße und auf dieser weiter nach Norden. Nach 200 Metern verließen wir die Hauptstraße und fuhren im angemessenen Abstand zum Westufer des Prößdorfer Sees nach Norden weiter.




 Das Nordufer wurde an der Waldkante zum Ostufer umfahren. 





Am Ostufer ging es dann auf einen schönen Trail, der sich in Sichtweite des Sees durch das Waldgebiet zog. 




















An der Südspitze des Sees, in einer Spitzkurve sprang beim Guide die Kette vom Kettenblatt, es kam zu einem kurzzeitigen Stau auf dem Trail.









Hier trafen wir dann auf die Falkenhainer Straße, auf der wir nach Osten bis zum ersten Abzweig nach Süden am Ortseingang Breitenhain weiter fuhren. Nach dem Ortsausgang tauchten wir in das Waldgebiet nördlich der Halde Phönix Ost II und südlich von Lucka ein.




Nach Erreichen der L1353 ging es auf dieser weiter nach Osten über Hagenest 




_
(Die außen angebrachte Treppe wäre nicht mein Ding)_

und Wildenhain zum Westufer des Haselbacher See. 










Am ersten Badepunkt, weißer Sand, dann eine erste kurze Pause. 










Nach der Stärkung weiter auf dem Rundweg am See, den wir dann fast umrundeten.




 Hier passierten wir auch wieder die Landesgrenze von Sachsen zu Thüringen. 










Bei km 33,3 verließen wir das südliche Ufer und fuhren einen Serpentinenweg hoch zum Hochufer.



















 Von dort weiter nach Süden durch das Waldgebiet auf den Wanderweg, gelber Querbalken über den Saalgraben.




Der Weg war an engen Stellen durch die Schwarzkittel ordentlich aufgewühlt worden, dann wurden noch einige Schikanen in Form von querliegenden Bäumen überwunden 















und schon gelangten wir zur K545, die uns nach Gröba führte. 




Bei km 38,5 entdeckte Manfred den Bäcker von Wintersdorf, hier wurde sofort ein Kuchenhalt eingelegt. Das Angebot war groß, die Auswahl fiel etwas schwer, wurde aber gemeistert. Kaffee und Kuchen schmeckten lecker, 





was wir der Bäckerin auch lautstark mitteilten. Ab Wintersdorf tauchten wir westwärts fahrend in das Schnaudertal ein 





















und fuhren auf einen Wanderweg parallel zur Trassenführung der Museumsbahn nach Westen weiter.









Am Ende des Tales erreichten wir Meuselwitz. Den Ort verließen wir nach Süden auf der L1361. Ungefähr 390 Meter vor dem Ort Neupoderschau verließen wir die L1361 und fuhren auf einen Wirtschaftsweg durch ein langgezogenes Tal 





nach Südwesten bis Nißma weiter. Am nördlichen Ortsausgang pedallierten wir dann hoch zur Geyersberghöhe. 





Der Weg war gut geschottert. Auf der Höhe angekommen schien dann auch die Sonne, so hatten wir noch einen schönen Fernblick in Richtung Prehlitz und Sprengwitz. Die L194 auf der Höhe wurde nach Südwesten hin überquert. Der Weg führte uns jetzt wieder abwärts in ein Waldgebiet, 










dass es durchaus in sich hatte. Feuchte glitschige Spurrillen, wo es hieß, Achtung Aufpassen sonst Sturz. Am Ende des Waldes gelangten wir in das Tal der Großen Schnauder.




Hier dann Anzugsordnungswechsel bei Manfred. 














Dann wieder hügelaufwärts bis in den Ort des Olsenfilmstudios von Sachsen-Anhalt. Egon ließ Grüßen sowie das Wahrzeichen der Gemeinde die Milbe. 




Weiter nach Westen bis Suxdorf und Steinbrüchen.














Am nördlichen Hochufer der Krake ging es nach Westen weiter bis Geußnitz, diesen Ort verließen wir auch westwärts bis kurz vor Röden. Im Tal stießen wir auf den Wilden Bach, an deren Ostufer wir uns nach Norden wandten 














und durch das Tal abwärts Zeitz rollten. Kasebi navigierte uns dann durch das am Ortsrand noch schöne Zeitz Richtung Bahnhof. Aber je weiter wir zur Ortsmitte kamen so verwegener wurde diese Stadt. Manche Straßenzüge würden sich sehr gut für das Drehen von Kriegsfilmen eignen.














Nach 64,5 km und 495 HM erreichten wir das Bahnhofsgebäude, 




hier dann Tourende, für die von kasebi sehr schön zusammengestellte Tour. Dank an den Guide für die Tour, die wir ohne Panne gefahren sind. 
 Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zvduhobguiricdvy


----------



## Kasebi (1. Oktober 2013)

Liebe Freunde 
Ich bin voll Trauer. Ich habe einen Freund verloren. Der Uwe, den meißten von euch bekannt als Physioterrorist ist am Sonntag bei einem MTB Rennen verunfallt und für immer von uns gegangen. Ich hab lange überlegt ob ich morgen die geplante Tour absagen soll weil ich mich so Elend fühle. Aber das wäre nicht in Uwes Sinn. Deswegen werde ich morgen mit Udo Grimma- Wurzen- Torgau fahren. 

*R.I.P. Uwe . * Du wirst uns fehlen.

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich war Gestern mit Udo auf Flachlandtour. Grimma - Wurzen- Torgau sind wir gefahren. Es waren 69.9 Km mit 372 Hm Dazu kommen bei mir noch die Km von An- und Abreise mit den Bike nach Zeitz
Heute war ich mit Lille auf Wald- und Forstwegtour zwischen Stadtroda - Teufelstal - ZZGrund und Jena. Heute waren es 44,5 Km mit 596Hm. 
Beide Touren haben mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Zwei etwas ausführlichere Berichte giebt's dann am Wochenende. Versprochen. Da soll ja das Wetter nicht so dolle werden. Also ideal zum schreiben.  Übrigens haben wir im Teufelstal XL-Fr-Rossi getroffen.  Und sind ein Stück gemeinsam gefahren. Schön das wir uns endlich mal persönlich kennengelernt haben.
 Morgen geht's wenn das Wetter mitmacht noch mal in den Zeitzer Forst. Dort war ich ja in diesem Jahr auch erst einmal
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
hier meine EindrÃ¼cke von der Tour mit kasebi am 02.10. von Grimma nach Torgau.
Es hatte sich noch Bonsaibikerin angemeldet, wir wollten uns um 07:10 Uhr am Bahnhof in Merseburg treffen. Ich war pÃ¼nktlich zur Stelle und holte schon mal das MDV-Tagesticket. Es wurde mittlerweile 07:18 Uhr, von Bb noch keine Spur, so bin ich dann schnell zum Bahnsteig, wo ich noch leffith traf. Mit ihm bin ich dann, ohne Bb, um 07:23 Uhr nach Halle gefahren. Von Halle dann weiter mit der S-Bahn nach Leipzig, um von Leipzig den Direktzug nach Grimma um 09:15 Uhr zu nehmen.
Es wurde mittlerweile 08:45 Uhr und von kasebi noch nichts zu sehen. Da er von Zeitz Ã¼ber Leipzig fahren musste, mÃ¼sste er ja eigentlich gleich auftauchen am Bahnsteig 21 nach Grimma. So zÃ¼ckte ich mein Handy und rief ihn mal an, wo er sich jetzt befindet. Wo ich seine Antwort vernahm, wo er ist, viel es mir mit einem mal wieder ein, Start in Grimma war nicht 09:45 Uhr, sondern 08:45 Uhr. Ich hatte mich um eine Stunde vertan gehabt. Er war schon am Startpunkt und musste noch eine Stunde bei 08Â°C ausharren. Kasebi dafÃ¼r danke ich dir. PÃ¼nktlich um 09:45 fuhr der Zug in Grimma ein. Die Satelliten wurden schnell gefunden und schon ging es los, im moderaten AufwÃ¤rmtempo. Wir Ã¼berquerten den BahnÃ¼bergang nach Westen und bogen dann nach Norden ab, war aber in der Eile die falsche Himmelsrichtung, nach exakt 258 Metern wurde der Irrtum erkannt und eine Wende um 180Â° durchgefÃ¼hrt, jetzt nach SÃ¼den. Wir fuhren auf der Lausicker StraÃe nach SÃ¼den, rechter Hand die ehemalige Russische Kaserne, die sehr verfallen aussah. Nach 473 Metern verlieÃen wir die StraÃe und fuhren auf dem Wasserwerksweg nach Westen, Ã¼ber das ehemalige KasernengelÃ¤nde 










auf den Diebssteig bis zur B107. Hinter der B107 sollte eigentlich laut Karte ein Weg weiter nach Westen fÃ¼hren, den es aber durch den Bau der B107 nicht mehr gab. So fuhren wir auf der B107 800 Meter nach Norden bis zur Kreuzung an der S38 und folgten den Radweg an der S38 nach Westen weiter. Nach wenigen 100 Metern war der Radweg zu Ende, so auf HÃ¶he Rumberg. Ab hier mussten wir auf die S38 ausweichen und fuhren auf dieser dann bis Grethen. Mitte des Ortes bogen wir nach Norden ab und fuhren auf dem Partheradweg




bis 420 Meter hinter der Eisenbahnlinie nach Norden. Der Wind war noch ein wenig eisig, nun ja er kam ja auch aus dem Osten. Ab hier fÃ¼hrte mich der Guide in ein Waldgebiet. 





Es ging in einem Bogen an ehemaligen SteinbrÃ¼chen, sÃ¼dwestlich des Lindbergs entlang nach Norden bis zum FuÃ des Vogelbergs. Ab hier dann nach Osten




durch den Wald und dann auf Feldwegen 





weiter bis Beiersdorf. Die Fahrt durch das Waldgebiet hat uns dann schon mal ordentlich aufgewÃ¤rmt. Ab Beiersdorf wieder nach Norden, wo wir die BAB 14 wurde, Ã¼berquerten. 










Nach 836 Metern haben wir die StraÃe wieder verlassen und sind in einem spitzen Winkel nach Nordwesten zum Waldgebiet Curtswald abbogen. 





Der Guide stoppte ungefÃ¤hr nach 300 Meter im Waldgebiet und bog dann nach Nordosten ab. Es ging jetzt durch das Unterholz quer durch den Wald 










schiebend bis zu einem Trail, den wir exakt nach 159 Metern erreichten. Auf diesen Trail 





fuhren wir dann bis zur Waldkante nach Nordwesten und blickten in einen riesigen Steinbruch. Der wohl fast 100 Meter tief war. 





Wir folgten dann an der Steinbruchkante den geschotterten Weg nach Norden bis ungefÃ¤hr in HÃ¶he Mitte Steinbruch, ab hier tauchten wir dann wieder in das Waldgebiet ein und bewegten uns nach Westen.




 In der Mitte des Waldes dann genau nach Norden abgebogen und gelangten so zur Ammelshainer StraÃe. Auf dieser sind wir dann bis zum Teich am Ã¶stlichen Ortseingang von Ammelshain weiter gefahren. NÃ¶rdlich des groÃen Teiches




bog der Guide nach Nordosten auf dem Weg âAm Hasselbergâ ab. Linker Hand tauchte ein riesiger ehemaliger Randvoll mit Wasser gefÃ¼llter Steinbruch auf. 





Wir folgten den Hauptweg durch das Waldgebiet weiter nach Norden, der uns an etlichen ehemaligen SteinbrÃ¼chen Ã¶stlich des Frauenberges entlang fÃ¼hrte. Bei km 21,8 stieÃen wir auf den SÃ¼dostzipfel des Schmielteiches. Kasebi fÃ¼hrte mich auf einem Weg am Ostufer des Schmielteichs nach Norden. Nun die Bezeichnung Weg war nur fÃ¼r die ersten 100 Meter angebracht und da lag auch jede Menge Bauschutt rum, danach wurde der Weg merklich schmaler. 










Und nach 500 Meter mÃ¼hsamen Vorankommens konnte man ihn nicht mehr erkennen. Jetzt sahen wir nur noch einen Wildwechsel auf den wohl die Tiere des Waldes zum trinken an den Schmielteich gewandert sind. 





Das hieÃ jetzt schiebend und tragend weiter nach Norden gehend, bis wir dann nach 819 Metern vom SÃ¼dostzipfel des Schmielteiches aus gesehen einen Hauptweg erreichten. Auf dem ging es dann in einem Bogen nach Nordost und Nordwest durch das Waldgebiet Vorderer Planitz 

























weiter bis zum Waldrand Katholische Eichen. Hier dann wieder rein in den Wald auf der Leulizter StraÃe 




nach Nordosten bis Bennewitz, wo wir die Mulde nach Wurzen Ã¼berquerten. 




Wurzen wurde ohne Halt nach Norden durchquert, 









wo wir in das WaldstÃ¼ck âLÃ¶ffel kamen, war wohl ein ehemaliger TrÃbPl der Freunde gewesen. Auf der Hauptschneise ging es bis zum FuÃ des Spitzberges nach Norden. 









_(Blick nach Wurzen)_
Am FuÃ angekommen bogen wir nach Osten ab und fuhren bis zur Ortschaft LÃ¼ptitz.




Den Ort verlieÃen wir in nordÃ¶stlicher Richtung bis zum NSG Kleiner Berg.




Am Waldrand dann die erste kurze Rast. 




Unterhalb des Berges ging es nach der Rast weiter nach Norden bis Hohburg. Den Ort verlieÃen wir am Ã¶stlichen Ortseingang, wo wir dann auch gleich wieder nach Norden hÃ¼gelaufwÃ¤rts zur Thammenhainer Breite hochfuhren. Auf einen Wirtschaftsweg ging es parallel zur Waldkante nach Norden und Osten bis Thammemhain, 









wo wir den schÃ¶nen Ort nach Norden hin verlieÃen. In Sichtweite schon den Beobachtungsturm auf dem Schildauer Berg. 




Am FuÃe des Schildauer Berges stieÃen wir auf den S-Weg, der nach Osten durch die Dahlener Heide fÃ¼hrt.




Nach 660 Metern stieÃen wir auf den Schildauer Weg, den wir dann nach Nordosten bis Schildau folgten, denn Schildau war unser Zwischenziel auf dem Weg nach Torgau.









In der Gneisenaustadt Schildau suchten wir die SchildbÃ¼rger, 




wir trafen sie in Form von zweit und DrittklÃ¤sslern an. Die uns sehr genau den Weg zum Rathaus zeigen konnten, wo die SchildbÃ¼rger das Licht mit SÃ¤cken reingetragen hatten, weil die Fenster vergessen wurden. Aber wir stellten fest die Kids waren alle sattelfest, was Gneisenau und die SchildbÃ¼rger anging. 









Am SchildbÃ¼rgermuseum vorbei dann zum SchildbÃ¼rgerbrunnen mit gemeinsamen Foto vom Guide und mir. 














Ich folgte danach meinen Guide weiter nach Nordosten in die Mittelheide, 









die nach Norden bis Staupitz durchquert wurde. Nach Staupitz fuhren wir am Ostrand der Kolbitzer Heide weiter bis zum Benkenteich. Am Westufer 



















dann weiter nach Norden in den Torgauer Ratsforst.




In FlÃ¼ckuff verlieÃen wir den Wald und standen am SÃ¼dostzipfels des GroÃen Teiches 




vor den Toren von Torgau. Der Guide riskierte einen verstohlenen Blick auf seine Uhr und teilte mir dann mit, dass er jetzt auf Grund der fortgeschrittenen Zeit die geplante Strecke verlÃ¤sst und am Ostufer des Teiches nach Norden zum Bahnhof Torgau weiter fahren wird. Ich war natÃ¼rlich einverstanden, so schafften wir bequem den Zug 15:11 Uhr ab Torgau. Gegen 14:30 Uhr erreichten wir das Drei-Sterne Restaurant im Torgauer Hauptbahnhof




und lieÃen uns dort unser DreigÃ¤ngemenÃ¼  BoWu mit BrÃ¶tchen und Mostrich schmecken. 




Der Zug kam pÃ¼nktlich. Ich fuhr mit kasebi noch gemeinsam bis Eilenburg, wo ich nach Halle umsteigen musste. Zum Umsteigen hatte ich gute 5 Minuten Zeit, bis ich die Laufschrift auf der Anzeige sah, Zug hat wegen StÃ¶rungen im Betriebsablauf 35 Minuten VerspÃ¤tung. Aber nach den 35 Minuten war er pÃ¼nktlich.
 Es war wieder eine super Tour mit Kasebi, auf der wir gute 71 km und 442 HM zurÃ¼ckgelegt hatten. Das Hinterherfahren habe ich bei diesem schÃ¶nen Herbstwetter echt genossen. Es ist doch immer wieder schÃ¶n, als Mitfahrer nicht auf den Verlauf der Strecke achten zu mÃ¼ssen. Danke kasebi fÃ¼r die schÃ¶ne Tour durch Sachsen.
  Strecke hier: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=acdsoxtrzwtwpxip


----------



## Kasebi (6. Oktober 2013)

Also der Udo hat ja nun doch einen Bericht zu unserer Tour Grimma- Wurzen- Torgau geschrieben. Dem habe ich grundsätzlich nichts hinzu zu fügen. Es war wirklich eine schöne Tour. Das ich gleich zwei Mittwochstouren mit ihm fahren konnte hat schon Selteheitswert. 
Hier noch der Link zu meinen Bildern von dieser Tour.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Freunde
Am Tag der deutschen Einheit bin ich zusammen mit Lille aus Jena eine entspannte Tour gefahren. Eine reine Feld und Waldwegtour mit nicht allzuvielen Höhenmeter sollte es werden. 
Da wir schon zeitig genug am Jenaer Westbahnhof waren sind wir auch gleich einen Zug eher gefahren. Start war in Stadtroda. Da mußten wir duch die gesamte Stadt. Mal nicht sofort in den Zeitzgrund fahren. Da würden wir schon noch hinkommen Aber erstmal gehts zum Weihertal.






Das fahren wir vorbei an der Weihertalmühle bis Möckern. Auch hier sind Schäden die das Frühjahrshochwasser angerichtet hat noch sichtbar. Der Weiherbach, sonst ein harmloses Rinnsal, hat ganz schön was vom Weg weggespült. Dann gehts vorbei an abgeernteten Feldern zum Möckerner Wald.






Und durch diesen zum Großen Brunnental. Auch hier hat man den Wald ganz schön ausgelichtet Überall sind die Spuren des Holzeinschlages sichtbar.






 Nach passieren des Waldes gehts auf dem Radweg Richtung St. Gangloff. Aber nicht weit und schon biegen wir in das Teufelstal ab. Das Tempo das wir drauf haben ist nur als ganz langsam zu bezeichnen. Ganz entspannt eben. Dann sehe ich rechts einen Weg hoch kommen. Den sind wir im Frühjahr hoch gefahren. Bloß was ich da sehe glaubt man kaum. Total zerstört vom Wasser. Es sieht aus als ob die Erde aufgerissen ist.  Ich halte an. Das muß ich knipsen. Sonst glaubt mir das keiner. 






Und als ich den Fotoapperat zücke kämpft sich da ein Biker hoch. Als er dann glücklich den Weg erreicht spricht er mich mit Namen an. Natürlich bin ich überrascht. Doch dann stellt sich heraus  das es ein alter Bekannter ist. Es ist Mike, hier im IBC als XL-FR-Rossi unterwegs. 





*Lille und XL-FR-Rossi 
Lille hat hier ein Bike genau so schön anzusehen wie des Kaisers neue Kleider *


Er ist dabei Teile unserer Runde ums Hermsdorfer Kreuz nach zu fahren.  Und so entschließen wir uns ein Stück gemeinsam zu fahren. Ich lasse es mir natürlich nicht nehmen mit Lille und Rossi den Weg hoch zur Teufelstalbrücke zu fahren. Ziel ist der Trail runter zur Ziegenmühle. Im Frühjahr ist da noch jemand neben Torsten gelaufen und hat ihn zugetextet wärend wir zu tun hatten da hoch zu kommen. Heut ist der Weg kaum passierbar. Links ragen viele Äste auf den Weg. Und rechts hat das Wasser eine kaum fahrbare Erosionsrille ausgespült. 






Natürlich wird unter der Brücke das obligatorische Gruppenfoto gemacht. 





Dann gehts am Wald entlang zum Trail. Der ist schön wie immer und läßt sich gut fahren. 






Im ZZGrund nehmen wir die Fahrstraße. An der Bockmühle ist ein Kiosk geöffnet. Und es duftet verführerisch nach gegrillten. Anhalten? Der Versuchung nachgeben? Lieber nicht das macht träge. Hinterm Bockteich gehts dieses mal hoch in Richtung Pechofen. Da den alle kennen biegen wir vorher nach rechts in Richtung Rote Furt ab. Dort waren dann im Frühjahr noch Wasserwege. An der Roten Furt rettet mich nur ein beherzter Griff an die Bremsen vor einem Kapitalsturz. Die Brücke ist weg. 











Die liegt zwei Meter weiter auf der Seite. Vermutlich hat sich an der Brücke Treibgut verfangen und das Wasser so lange aufgestaut bis die Brücke nachgegeben hat. Wenn ich mir all die Schäden betrachte läßt mir das für die Wolfsschlucht nur schlimmes erahnen. Muß ich mir alles noch mal anschauen bevor ich hier wieder eine Tour anbiete. Heute aber benutzen wir den Radweg. Wo dieser nach Norden zum Hotel "Zu den grauen Ziegenböcke" abbiegt verabschiedet sich Rossi. Er fährt über Hermsdorf zurück nach Hause. Der Radweg biegt zur Landstraße ab. Wir fahren geradeaus weiter ist das doch ein schöner Wurzelweg. Hinterm Hotel geht es den Gänsegrund runter zur Lochmühle. Zuvor machen wir Rast an einer Schutzhütte. Wir könnten hier die Bikes laufen lassen. Aber keiner von uns hat es heute irgendwie eilig. Und so geht es in gemütlichen Tempo bergab. Über Thalburgel und Lucke geht es auf dem Thüringenweg auf die Wöllmisse.






Vorige Woche noch ein eiziges Schlammbad ist der Weg zwar feucht aber doch gut fahrbar. Am Flugplatz Schöngleina beobachten wir noch das Schleppen eines Segelflugzeuges. 











Die fahrt über die Wöllmisse haben wir schnell hinter uns gebracht. Je näher wir der Stadt kommen um so zahlreicher werden die Ausflügler und Spaziergänger. Am Fuchsturm dann das Großaufgebot an Fußgänger. Unterhalb des Fuchsturmes verabschiedet sich Lille der hier gleich um die Ecke wohnt. Ich rolle noch in die Stadt. Nicht ohne noch ein mir neues Bild altbekannter Bauten einzufangen. 






Es war eine richtig schöne lockere und entspannte Tour die ich mit Lille fahren konnte. Das ich dabei auch noch XL-FR-Rossi getroffen hab war natürlich ein schöner Zufall. Die Tour hatte 44,5Km mit 596Hm
Jetzt werden wir uns mal langsam auf den Winter vorbereiten. Obwohl ich gerne noch die ein oder ander Tour fahren würde. Aber das entscheiden wir ganz nach Wetterlage.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Lille (12. Oktober 2013)

Schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder.War `ne angenehme Tour,nicht zu anstrengend nach dem Magen-Darm-Virus....


----------



## Kasebi (24. November 2013)

Man was hatten Torsten und ich vorige Woche für ein Glück. Mit dem Wetter meine ich. Es war zwar am Sonntag Nebliger als Heute. Aber in den Tagen davor nicht so schlimm wie in der letzten Woche. Heute wärs wohl eine Schlammschlacht geworden. 
Wir waren auf dem Thüringenweg zwischen Neumühle/Elster- Berga/Elster- Wünschendorf und Gera unterwegs. Gleich zu Beginn wußten wir das wir bei dieser Tour auf Sonne und großartige Fernblicke verzichten müssen. Das tat unserer guten Laune aber keinen Abbruch. Immerhin war es fast windstill und nicht all zu kalt. Mit der Vogtlandbahn ging es erstmal nach Neumühle. Dort haben wir erst mal W.Pieck einen Besuch abgestattet.







Den hier rechts abgehenden Elsterperlenweg (EPW) habe ich rechts liegen gelassen. Den wollte ich Torsten dann doch nicht zu muten. Wir sind die Landstraße hoch nach Nitschareuth 






Ab da waren wir auf dem Thüringenweg unterwegs. Und auch wenn der Weg sich des öfteren im Nebel verliert. Verfahren konnte man sich eigentlich nicht.






Auch ohne Garmin ist hier die Wegfindung recht einfach, weil sehr gut markiert mit dem Blauen Punkt. Die fahrt auf dem Breiten Weg ist nicht aufregend. Sie hat aber auch ihre schönen Stellen. Bei solchen Anblicken fühle ich mich immer irgendwie an Kanada erinnert. 






Fehlt nur noch der Kanadier am Steg. Ab Lehnamüle kommt schon das Tourenhighlight diese Tages. Der Mühlburschensteig. Im ersten Abschnitt giebts eine *E*infache und eine *S*chwierige Variante. Wir nehmen natürlich die *S*Variante. Ich bin dort schon mehrmals in beide Richtungen unterwegs gewesen. Es ist immer ein Mix aus fahren, schieben, tragen. 















Zwischendurch giebts auch immer wieder mal was zum Anschauen wo auch mal die Bikes abstellen.









Dieser Wechsel aus Trail und "normalen" Waldwegen wird nie langweilig. Auch die Elster sehen wir von hier oben ab und an.






Leider kommt dann vor Berga etwas was gar nicht gefällt. Wir müssen eine endlos lange Treppe steil hoch. Dazu höchst unregelmäßige Stufen. Also Bike geschultert und los gehts. Oben brennen ob der ungewohnten Bewegung die Oberschenkel.









Dafür entschädigt die weitere fahrt nach Berga. Übrigens wer an der Treppe steht und meit der Weg gerade aus sieht doch sehr viel besser aus wird wenig später eines besseren belehrt. Auch wenn der Weg in die Karten eingezeichnet ist. Er endet an einigen bergsturzähnlichen Stellen. Wie ich aber heute weiß sind das Spengstellen mit denen die Eingänge zu einem Stollensystem geschlossen wurden. Hierher sollte im Krieg das Hydrierwerk Zeitz ausgelagert werden.
Vor Berga dann noch eine kurze Rast. Ein Becher heißer Tee tut uns beiden gut.






Hinter Berga fahren wir weiter zur Clodramühle.Je näher wir kommen um so sichtbarer noch immer die Hochwasserschäden. Wie hoch das Wasser stand und welch Kraft es hatte zeigen diese Bilder überdeutlich. 















In Wünschendorf fahren wir zur Hausbrücke. Diese ist gesperrt und wird saniert. Daneben geht ein Steg entlang.






DieSanierung hat aber nichts mit dem Hochwasser zu tun, sondern ist eine langfristig geplante Sache. Da wir gut in der Zeit liegen fahren wir noch zum Kloster Mildenfurth. Das ist jedoch geschlossen. Dann eben Retour ohne Kultur. Und einen Wirtschaftsweg nach Pößneck. Dann kommt der Asphalt. Auf dem gehts nach Untitz. Ab hier ist die Zubringerstraße nach Liebschwitz zur Einbahnstraße gemacht. und das auch noch in die verkehrte Richtung. Jetzt ist guter Rat teuer. Oder auch nicht. Wir spielen halt mal Radrowdy. Zum Glück ohne Gegenverkehr. Dann hoch nach Taubenpreskeln und weiter zum Zoitzberg. 









Ich war hier schon des öfteren bei schönstem Wetter. Und nie habe ich auch nur einen Menschen getroffen. Dieses mal dagegen hatte es an Ausflüglern und anderen Bikern keinen Mangel. Und das samt bemüht "lustigen" Kommentaren. Die Abfahrt nach Liebschwitz hat es, schon bei idealen Bedingungen, in sich. Der Trail ist aber unter einen dicken Laubschicht versteckt. Steine, Wurzeln und Absätze sind nicht mal ansatzweise zu erahnen. Das Risiko ist uns zu hoch. Und so laufen wir den größten Teil runter. 








*Über Haltungsnoten wurde Stillschweigen vereinbart*

Und selbst das ist nicht ganz einfach. Von Liebschwitz aus fahren wir dann auf dem Elsterradweg zum Bahnhof. Dort lassen wir die Tour bei einer Tasse Kaffee und einem Stück Sonntagskuchen ausklingen. Es hat mir großen Spaß gemacht mit Torsten zu fahren. Im nächsten Jahr will ich aber mal wieder die ganze Tour mit Start in Greiz oder sogar Plauen fahren. Und dann mit den Trails (zB Zehnmarkweg) oberhalb von Wünschendorf. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (24. November 2013)

Danke Axel, für die Tour und den Bericht! 

Wenn du die nächste Tour dort fahren willst, dann sag Bescheid. Diesen Zehnmarkweg kann ich ja untern auf dem Elsterradweg umfahren.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (25. November 2013)

Nich umfahren, der is doch so schön!


----------



## _torsten_ (25. November 2013)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Nich umfahren, der is doch so schön!


Nicht für mich!


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (26. November 2013)

Na so wild ist der gar nicht. Aber gibt ähnlich schöne dort, die nicht ganz so ausgesetzt sind. 

Dann bist Du bestimmt auch kein Freund der Kernberge, oder (zumindest mittlere Hor.)? Da habe ich allerdings auch immer Respekt. Angst nicht, aber schon Respekt. Weil nix zum festhalten kommt, falls man fällt. 

Schöne Tour habt ihr gedreht. Feinfein! 

Wollen heute mal eine gepflegte Feierabendrunde im Geraer Stadtwald unternehmen, etwas endurieren sozusagen. Mal sehn, wie kalt es wird! 

Für ab Greiz/Plauen melde ich mich schon mal an!

Insofern vorerst beste Grüße in Richtung Landeshauptstadt und nach Anhalt!


----------



## _torsten_ (26. November 2013)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Dann bist Du bestimmt auch kein Freund der Kernberge, oder (zumindest mittlere Hor.)? Da habe ich allerdings auch immer Respekt. Angst nicht, aber schon Respekt. Weil nix zum festhalten kommt, falls man fällt.


Das muss man schon etwas eingrenzen. Die Abschnitte, die ich kenne, sind sehr unterschiedlich zu bewerten. Auf der mittleren Horizontalen gibt´s Abschnitte, die gehen für mich nicht. Andere Bereiche sind sehr gut zu fahren. Aber im Grunde dürfen wir als Biker ja auch nur auf extra ausgwiesenen Radwegen fahren. Diese habe ich bisher nicht gefunden. Gut, dass wir aber doch geduldet sind. Und so haben die Wanderer eben Vorrang, auch wenn ich´s schon anders erlebt habe. 



XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Schöne Tour habt ihr gedreht. Feinfein!


Tja, der Kasebi kennt eben schöne Strecken. 



XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Wollen heute mal eine gepflegte Feierabendrunde im Geraer Stadtwald unternehmen, etwas endurieren sozusagen. Mal sehn, wie kalt es wird!


Heute früh auf dem Arbeitsweg war´s sau kalt - zumindest gefühlt! Da schon den ganzen Tag die Sonne scheint, erwarte ich für den Heimweg nachher 20°C.


----------



## Kasebi (26. November 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Tja, der Kasebi kennt eben schöne Strecken.



Danke  
Ich habe allerdings keine Hemmungen auf die Erfahrungen der Lokalpatrioten zurück zu greifen.    Man sollte allerdings so Fair sein und sagen wo man sich Hilfe geholt hat. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (27. November 2013)

Alles immer gern. Und nächstes Jahr wieder mehr Zeit zum Biken und endlich mal zu gemeinsamen "Ausflügen".

War gestern übrigens sehr interessant, der Boden hatte sowohl in Auf- als auch Abfahrten folgende Aggregatzustände: schlammig, tiefschlammig, flüssig, trocken, stechfest, pampig, pampig mit äußerer Frostkruste, pampig mit überfrorenen Pfützen, glitschig und nicht zuletzt profilzusetzend, letzteres bevorzugt auf den Abfahrtstrails. Hatte dann was von Surfen.


----------



## Udo1 (27. November 2013)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Alles immer gern. Und nächstes Jahr wieder mehr Zeit zum Biken und endlich mal zu gemeinsamen "Ausflügen".
> 
> War gestern übrigens sehr interessant, der Boden hatte sowohl in Auf- als auch Abfahrten folgende Aggregatzustände: schlammig, tiefschlammig, flüssig, trocken, stechfest, pampig, pampig mit äußerer Frostkruste, pampig mit überfrorenen Pfützen, glitschig und nicht zuletzt profilzusetzend, letzteres bevorzugt auf den Abfahrtstrails. Hatte dann was von Surfen.


Oh ja die Bodenzustände von gestern kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich erkannte mich und mein Rad nicht mehr so richtig. Es war große Wäsche angesagt.


----------



## Kasebi (6. Dezember 2013)

Moin Moin
Also gemessen an dem was man so in den Nachichten zu sehen und hören gekriegt hat sind wir bis jetzt recht glimpflich davon gekommen. Sicher Xaver schickt uns auch etwas mehr Wind als üblich. Aber ein Sturm ist das noch lange nicht. Und der Regen hält sich in Grenzen. Auch von Schnee zum Glück weit und breit keine Spur. Hoffentlich verschont der uns noch recht lange. Denn wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann muß ich sagen das ich von dem Weißen Zeugs vom Frühjahr her noch immer die Schn.... voll habe.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (6. Dezember 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Also gemessen an dem was man so in den Nachichten zu sehen und hören gekriegt hat sind wir bis jetzt recht glimpflich davon gekommen. Sicher Xaver schickt uns auch etwas mehr Wind als üblich. Aber ein Sturm ist das noch lange nicht. Und der Regen hält sich in Grenzen. Auch von Schnee zum Glück weit und breit keine Spur. Hoffentlich verschont der uns noch recht lange. Denn wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann muß ich sagen das ich von dem Weißen Zeugs vom Frühjahr her noch immer die Schn.... voll habe.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Morgen kasebi,
auch bei uns in Merseburg nur etwas stärkerer Wind mit einigen Windböen, dafür aber Sonne pur.


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Dezember 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Also gemessen an dem was man so in den Nachichten zu sehen und hören gekriegt hat sind wir bis jetzt recht glimpflich davon gekommen. Sicher Xaver schickt uns auch etwas mehr Wind als üblich. Aber ein Sturm ist das noch lange nicht. Und der Regen hält sich in Grenzen. Auch von Schnee zum Glück weit und breit keine Spur. Hoffentlich verschont der uns noch recht lange. Denn wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann muß ich sagen das ich von dem Weißen Zeugs vom Frühjahr her noch immer die Schn.... voll habe.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Wetterbericht von mir:
Windböen aus verschiedenen Richtungen, sehr schnell wechselnd und umschlagend (das war heute Morgen beim Arbeitsweg komisch), aktuell ganz leichter Schneefall, bedeckter Himmel.


----------



## Kasebi (6. Dezember 2013)

*18:30 Alles Weiß *    Diese Farbe gehört im Winter verboten 
Also bis dann


----------



## Kasebi (10. Dezember 2013)

Auf dem Weg zur RR-Front 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (21. Dezember 2013)

Of Topic aber "Lustig": Und da sage noch einer MTBiker wären Rüpel oder: Früh übt sich....


----------



## Kasebi (1. Januar 2014)

Erster  im Jahr 2014

*Ich wünsche allen ein gesundes neues Jahr 2014   *

Mögen alle eur Vorhaben Unfallfrei klappen und ihr alle bei bester Gesundheit bleiben. *  Packen wir es an. Wir haben viel vor.*

*Also bis dann*
*Kasebi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (25. Januar 2014)

Bin gerade dabei das Winterbike für ne Tour im Schnee umzurüsten. Bloß welche Reifen nehmen? Die Schwalbe Icespiker? Vorteil ganz klar bei Eisflächen. Setzt sich aber , durch das enge Profil, schnell mit Schnee zu. Oder doch was ganz Grobstolliges. Denke da an den Specialized Storm. Eigentlich ein Schlammreifen mit sehr groben und Profil. Vorteil erkann sich nicht zuzsetzen. Nachteil auf Eis ein hoffnungsloser Fall. Wie der sich bei Kälte verhält kann ich auch nicht beurteilen. Was meint ihr
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (25. Januar 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei das Winterbike für ne Tour im Schnee umzurüsten. Bloß welche Reifen nehmen? Die Schwalbe Icespiker? Vorteil ganz klar bei Eisflächen. Setzt sich aber , durch das enge Profil, schnell mit Schnee zu. Oder doch was ganz Grobstolliges. Denke da an den Specialized Storm. Eigentlich ein Schlammreifen mit sehr groben und Profil. Vorteil erkann sich nicht zuzsetzen. Nachteil auf Eis ein hoffnungsloser Fall. Wie der sich bei Kälte verhält kann ich auch nicht beurteilen. Was meint ihr
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hallo Kasebi,
ich fahre die Conti Spikes. Toller Reifen grobe Stollen und super auf Eis und Schnee. Finde sie sind sogar besser als die Schwalbe Spikes.


----------



## Kasebi (1. April 2014)

Thread endlich mal wieder hervorkram. Es wäre ja mein Part als "Anstifter" gewesen einen Bericht zu schreiben. Aber Udo kann das so schön. Und so hab ich mir erspart  (vielleicht fällt mir ja auch eine Ausrede für meine Faulheit ein) und seinen Beitrag übernommen. Von mir wird es aber garantiert in diesem Jahr auch noch was zu lesen geben.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2014)

zur Strafe wirst du eine neue Tour ausarbeiten.


----------



## _torsten_ (1. April 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> zur Strafe wirst du eine neue Tour ausarbeiten.


Ob das für ihn eine Strafe ist, bezweifle ich ganz stark. 
Da seine Bikesaison aus 104 Wochen bzw. Wochenenden im Jahr bestehen müsste, hat Kasebi mit Sicherheit schon was parat.


----------



## Kasebi (2. April 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Ob das für ihn eine Strafe ist, bezweifle ich ganz stark.
> Da seine Bikesaison aus 104 Wochen bzw. Wochenenden im Jahr bestehen müsste, hat Kasebi mit Sicherheit schon was parat.



Aber immer doch. Was Leichtes oder was Anspruchsvolles? Hab schon eine Idee. Werde sie euch im Laufe der Woche präsentieren
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (3. April 2014)

Straftour steht Details gibt es Morgen. Nur so viel Start und Ziel ist Gera. Anreise wieder mit dem Zug wie Sonntag. Bloß eben bis Gera fahren. 
Die Details wie gesagt morgen. Und über einen Termin müssen wir uns noch unterhalten
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## leffith (3. April 2014)

Na dann los gehts mit der Unterhaltung. Bin auf Terminvorschläge gespannt.


----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. April 2014)

Ich denke, ihr könnt helfen: bin über Ostern in Osterfeld (wie passend!) und möchte gerne zwei lockere (ca. 50 km) Touren mit meiner Frau zusammen fahren. Ein nettes Ziel (oder mehrere) zum Angucken und was zum Kaffeeschlürfen wäre nicht übel, dickes Gelände (stellenweise) ist kein Problem. Da mich olle Eisenbahnstrecken interessieren, hatte ich vor z.T. den Bahn-Radweg Camburg-Zeitz mit zu nutzen, lohnt das? 

Vielen Dank	Marc


----------



## Udo1 (15. April 2014)

Hallo RR,
kannst ja mal hier ein wenig stöbern: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jsyvqefiksrkfrsu
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=arksyoknllfifnuc
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wzkzgrceatgjhxwm
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yfieqazykmciwcxu
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bainiiqejrsglwzt
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=puvkqsfijvthyrls
vielleicht ist was dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (15. April 2014)

Danke Udo, das gucke ich mir heute abend gleich mal genauer an.


----------



## Kasebi (16. April 2014)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Ich denke, ihr könnt helfen: bin über Ostern in Osterfeld (wie passend!) und möchte gerne zwei lockere (ca. 50 km) Touren mit meiner Frau zusammen fahren. Ein nettes Ziel (oder mehrere) zum Angucken und was zum Kaffeeschlürfen wäre nicht übel, dickes Gelände (stellenweise) ist kein Problem. Da mich olle Eisenbahnstrecken interessieren, hatte ich vor z.T. den Bahn-Radweg Camburg-Zeitz mit zu nutzen, lohnt das?
> 
> Vielen Dank	Marc


Lohnt auf jeden Fall die ehemalige Bahnstrecke zu fahren. In Droyßig dann den Bärenzwinger und Schloßpark besuchen. Dort im Schloßcaffee auch dein Heißgetränk schlürfen. Achtung im gesamten Schloßpark Droyßig ist schieben angesagt. Bitte dran halten. Weiter nach Kretzschau. Dort ne runde um den Tagebausee  und dann bis Grana. Zeitz würde ich aber meiden. Und die zweite Tour würde ich von Osterfeld ins Wethautal machen. Ich mach mal bis Morgen zwei Tracks fertig und schick sie Dir zu wie ich Die Touren fahren würde. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Ritter Runkel (16. April 2014)

Das klingt gut, danke! Bin gespannt auf die Tracks, da brauche ich nichts selber planen, bin eh knapp mit der Zeit dran.


----------



## Kasebi (21. April 2014)

*Die Brücke von Seiselitz über die Wethau (im schwarzen Viereck) ist weg*

Ich war Heute Vormittag auf Frustabbautour. Ich mußte einfach mal wieder eine Runde drehen. Und da das Knie noch ganz schön zwickt hab ich mich zu einer radwegtour entschlossen. Ich bin dann von Droyßig über Osterfeld nach Utenbach. Knipse hatte ich nicht dabei. Und weil's mir noch nicht genug war bin ich dann nach Seiselitz und wollte weiter über einen Wald- und Wiesenweg hoch nach Kaynsberg. In Seiselitz gilt es allerdings ein Hindernis zu überwinden. Das letztjährige Hochwasser der Wethau hat die dortige Brücke so schwer beschädigt das sie abgerissen werden mußte. Derzeit ist die Wethau nur als Abenteuer entlang der steilen Böschung und auf ein paar großen Steinen im Wasser passierbar. Und ausrutschen bedeutet hier nicht nur nasse Schuhe sondern eher Vollbad. Allein und mit dem BiKe gar nicht so einfach. Ich bin dann von Kaynsberg weiter nach Kleinhelmsdorf und über Stolzenhain und Weißenborn zurück in die Heimat . Am Schluß waren es immerhin 38Km. Gar nicht mal so schlecht für einen Kniekranken
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Lille (3. Mai 2014)

Wenn der Knie-Geschädigte mal wieder in den Jenaer,Eisenberger oder Hermsdorfer Gefilden `ne Tour plant,würde ich wieder mal mitkommen.Bin gerade dabei,meine Kondition wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen.


----------



## Kasebi (12. Mai 2014)

So ihr lieben guten netten Menschen. Diverse Zipperlein an Mensch und Material haben bis jetzt größere Touren verhindert. Aber so langsam komme ich wieder in Tritt Deswegen plane ich für Sonntag den 18.5. oder dann Sonntag den 1.6. eine erste Tour als Vornewegfahrer. Start ist in Zeitz am Bahnhof. Über Schwanenteich und Flörickeprommenade geht es zur Bergsiedlung und übers Knittelholz ins Kuhndorftal. Weiter bis Droßdorf und runter zur Schneidemühle. dann durch den Zeitzer Forst nach Ossig. (Diesmal fährt mir keiner vorneweg. Diesmal nehmen wir die Trails) Über Schellbach, Großaga, Lessen und den Braupfannenteichen geht es runter nach Silbitz und weiter nach Bad Köstritz. Von dort auf dem Thüringenweg nach Gleina und Seifartsdorf. Weiter nach Hartmannsdorf und nach Crossen. Wo wir wieder im Weißen Roß die Tour ausklingen lassen. Die Strecke ist Ca 49Km lang und hat Rund 723Hm. Wer hat lust. Wer kommt mit? Dann sollten wir uns nur noch über den genauen Termin und die Startzeit einig werden.
Also bis dann
Kasebi
Ps Lille du kannst doch auch erst mal in der alten Heimat mitfahren. Auch schön aber nicht ganz so anstrengend wie Jena oder Hermsdorf


----------



## Udo1 (12. Mai 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> So ihr lieben guten netten Menschen. Diverse Zipperlein an Mensch und Material haben bis jetzt größere Touren verhindert. Aber so langsam komme ich wieder in Tritt Deswegen plane ich für Sonntag den 18.5. oder dann Sonntag den 1.6. eine erste Tour als Vornewegfahrer. Start ist in Zeitz am Bahnhof. Über Schwanenteich und Flörickeprommenade geht es zur Bergsiedlung und übers Knittelholz ins Kuhndorftal. Weiter bis Droßdorf und runter zur Schneidemühle. dann durch den Zeitzer Forst nach Ossig. (Diesmal fährt mir keiner vorneweg. Diesmal nehmen wir die Trails) Über Schellbach, Großaga, Lessen und den Braupfannenteichen geht es runter nach Silbitz und weiter nach Bad Köstritz. Von dort auf dem Thüringenweg nach Gleina und Seifartsdorf. Weiter nach Hartmannsdorf und nach Crossen. Wo wir wieder im Weißen Roß die Tour ausklingen lassen. Die Strecke ist Ca 49Km lang und hat Rund 723Hm. Wer hat lust. Wer kommt mit? Dann sollten wir uns nur noch über den genauen Termin und die Startzeit einig werden.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi
> Ps Lille du kannst doch auch erst mal in der alten Heimat mitfahren. Auch schön aber nicht ganz so anstrengend wie Jena oder Hermsdorf


Oh kasebi, da habe ich Enkelwochenende, sonst wäre ich dabei und am 01.06. gehts es auch noch nicht, da ist die Rückfahrt von der Himmelfahrtstour. Aber im Sommer klappt es garantiert noch zu einer gemeinsamen Tour.


----------



## Udo1 (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo Kasebi,
man hört recht wenig von dir. Wie geht es dir, bist du schon wieder fit?


----------



## Kasebi (5. Juni 2014)

Fit? Was issn das? Jedenfalls nicht mein derzeitiger Zustand.  Fit ist was anderes Aber es wird langsam wieder. In diesem Jahr hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht allzuviel gemacht. Zumindest mit dem Bike. Werde aber ab Pfingsten wieder mit dem fahren beginnen. Und dann sehen wir weiter.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (5. Juni 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Fit? Was issn das? Jedenfalls nicht mein derzeitiger Zustand.  Fit ist was anderes Aber es wird langsam wieder. In diesem Jahr hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht allzuviel gemacht. Zumindest mit dem Bike. Werde aber ab Pfingsten wieder mit dem fahren beginnen. Und dann sehen wir weiter.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Das sieht ja dann gut aus. Lass nach Pfingsten von dir hören für eine Rehabilitationstour in Thüringen


----------



## Kasebi (5. Juni 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Das sieht ja dann gut aus. Lass nach Pfingsten von dir hören für eine Rehabilitationstour in Thüringen


mach ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## TCE (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo Kasebi,
ich hatte in deinen Ausführungen etwas vom "Elsterperlenweg" gelesen und interessiert getan 
Nun, am letzten Freitag bin ich diesen (Wander-) Weg von Wünschendorf  stromaufwärts rechts nach Greitz und auf der anderen Seite stromabwärts zurück gefahren. Ich muss sagen - ein absolutes Highlight in Sachen Landschaft und anspruchsvollen Trails, wie man es an einem Flusslauf nicht vermuten würde - sooo geil 

Wird nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein


----------



## Kasebi (10. Juni 2014)

TCE schrieb:


> Hallo Kasebi,
> ich hatte in deinen Ausführungen etwas vom "Elsterperlenweg" gelesen und interessiert getan


Hab ich da irgend wann und wo mal was überlesen und/oder nicht reagiert? Dann Bitte ich um Verzeihung.  Der Elsterperlenweg ist auf jeden Fall lohnend. Was sich aber auch unbedingt lohnt ist mit dem Zug bis Plauen fahren und bis Greiz den Vogtlandpanoramaweg und die Rothenthaler Alpen mitzunehmen. Ab Greiz dann linksseitig bis Berga und dann Rechtsseitig bis Wünschendorf. Habe ich so mit titzy gemacht. Da kommt im VPW noch mal etliches dazu. Wenn du willst kann ich Dir dazu einen Track schicken. Zwischen Wünschendorf- Weida- Berga- uZ gibt es noch etliche Trails die vom EPW gar nicht berührt werden. Und selbst zwischen Gera und Wünschendorf kann man schöne Touren fahren. Zwar sind hier die Trails Mangelwahre aber das ständige auf und ab kostet ordentlich Körner. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## TCE (10. Juni 2014)

... Nein, du hast nichts überlesen, hatte MIR gegenüber interessiert getan  
Danke für das Track- Angebot, da bin ich auf jeden Fall interessiert. 
Kleiner Tipp von mir : bin tags darauf den Hohenwarte Stausee Rundweg gefahren - auch eine super runde mit ordentlich hm's

Gesendet von meinem XT890 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kasebi (4. August 2014)

Es war mal wieder richtig schön schlammig und trotzdem G E I L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TCE (27. August 2014)

... Was denn, kasebi?


----------



## Udo1 (27. August 2014)

TCE schrieb:


> ... Was denn, kasebi?


Ja was den Kasebi, der Link kann die Seite nicht finden auf die du uns lenken willst.


----------



## Kasebi (27. August 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Ja was den Kasebi, der Link kann die Seite nicht finden auf die du uns lenken willst.





TCE schrieb:


> ... Was denn, kasebi?



Das war ein Beitrag zum EBM in Seiffen der im MDR Sachsenspiegel gezeigt wurde. Hat man wohl gelöscht.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (7. September 2014)

Bin Heute mal wieder eine richtig große Tour gefahren. Der Zwenkauer Tagebau war mein Ziel. Ich konnte bei der Strecke von Zeitz über den Mondsee bis kurz vor Lützen auf Touren zurückgreifen die ich zusammen mit Udo gefahren bin. Am Zwenkauer See hat sich mächtig was getan. Die Flutung ist fast abgeschlossen und es führt ein, zum Teil, Asphaltierter Weg herum. Ab Zwenkau dann auf dem Radweg (ehemalige Bahnlinie) nach Groitsch. Zuvor noch ein Eis gegessen im Backhaus Henning. Das ist der mit den Filialen in den Nettomärkten. Ab Groitsch dann über die Dörfer zurück nach Zeitz und weiter nach Droyßig. Leider fing es in Rehmsdorf an zu regnen so das die Regenjacke noch zum Einsatz kommen mußte Aber schon kurz hinter Tröglitz war es wieder Trocken. Es war insgesamt eine schöne Tour  Leider war der Asphaltanteil sehr hoch. Aber das läßt sich in der Ecke nun mal nicht ändern. Dennoch war es eine interessante Tour. Wieder zu Hause hatte ich 109KM und 435Hm auf Tacho bzw GPS Gerät. Ein paar Bilder gibt es dann im laufe der Woche.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (24. September 2014)

Hallo Kasebi,
der WP 2014/15 wirft langsam seine Schatten voraus. Hast du schon eine Vorstellung wie die diesjährige WP-Eröffnungstour verlaufen soll?


----------



## Kasebi (26. September 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Kasebi,
> der WP 2014/15 wirft langsam seine Schatten voraus. Hast du schon eine Vorstellung wie die diesjährige WP-Eröffnungstour verlaufen soll?


Ja habe ich 
Termin: Sonnabend 1. November
Anreise: Mer ab 7:36, Weimar an 8:36, ab 9:05, Stadroda an 9:35. Ich steige 8:02 in NMB zu. Nach ankommen sofort scharfer Start
Die Strecke: Mal nicht durch den Zeitzgrund. Sondern durchs Weihertal nach Möckern. Weiter über Möckerner Wald und Großes Brunnental zur Teufelstalbrücke, Ziegenmühle im Zeitzgrund, Naturlehrpfad bis Pechofen, Über rote Furth Richtung A9 und zum Hotel Graue Ziegenböcke. Über Gänsegrund nach Tahlbürgel und weiter nach Graitschen. Als MTBiker nehmen wir aber nicht den Esel(Radweg). Graitschen, Golmsdorf, Porstendorf. Hier Tourende. Porstendorf deswegen weil wir da noch in der Campingplatzgaststätte einkehren können wenn noch Zeit ist. Die Tour ist relativ einfach. Zwei schöne Abfahrten. Ob wir den Naturlehrpfad nutzen können entscheiden wir vor Ort. Auch sonst kann ich die Tour entsprechend den örtlichen Gegebenheiten flexibel gestalten. Länge Ca 45 Km mit rund 500 Hm 
Retour fährt jede Stunde was (13:19, 14:19, 15:19, 16:19) Umsteigen entweder in Groß Heringen oder NMB. Track kriegst du am Wochenende
Also bis dann
Axel


----------



## Udo1 (26. September 2014)

Bin dabei, wenn es nicht der 01. und 02.11. ist.


----------



## leffith (26. September 2014)

Hört sich gut an. Werde mir den Termin schonmal in den Kalender einhämmern.


----------



## _torsten_ (26. September 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> . . .
> Termin: Sonnabend 1. November
> . . .


Nehmt ihr ihr auch Nicht-Sachsen-Anhaltiner mit?
Der 1. November sieht bei mir gut aus.


Udo1 schrieb:


> Bin dabei, wenn es nicht der 01. und 02.11. ist.





Kasebi schrieb:


> Termin: Sonnabend 1. November


Sieht schlecht aus, oder?


----------



## Kasebi (27. September 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Bin dabei, wenn es nicht der 01. und 02.11. ist.


Dann mach du mal nen Vorschlag wann es Dir passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (27. September 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr ihr auch Nicht-Sachsen-Anhaltiner mit?
> Der 1. November sieht bei mir gut aus.
> 
> 
> Sieht schlecht aus, oder?



Warum wenn Udo und die anderen nicht können fahren wir da eben die WP Eröffnung der Tourenplaner. Und du übernimmst die Regie
 Übrigens sprach ich von Brustgurtfahrer *Und Sympathisanten* Und dazu gehört jeder der mit uns gerne Touren fährt. Unterhalten wir uns am 3.10. drüber
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (27. September 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Warum wenn Udo und die anderen nicht können fahren wir da eben die WP Eröffnung der Tourenplaner. Und du übernimmst die Regie
> Übrigens sprach ich von Brustgurtfahrer *Und Sympathisanten* Und dazu gehört jeder der mit uns gerne Touren fährt. Unterhalten wir uns am 3.10. drüber
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hallo kasebi,
brauchst wegen mir den Termin nicht zu ändern. Werde dann nach deinem Termin im November eine Tour anbieten.


----------



## _torsten_ (28. September 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Unterhalten wir uns am 3.10. drüber


Machen wir!


----------



## Kasebi (28. September 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr ihr auch Nicht-Sachsen-Anhaltiner mit?
> Der 1. November sieht bei mir gut aus.


Die WPEröffnungstour findet wie jedes Jahr am ersten Sonnabend im November statt. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (28. September 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Track kriegst du am Wochenende


Bekomme ich den bitte auch?


----------



## Kasebi (28. September 2014)

Bis zum WP ist noch viel Zeit und die ein oder andere Tour wird bis dahin noch gefahren sein. Meine wohl längste Tour in diesem Jahr bin ich vorige Woche zum Märkischen Haus des Waldes in Gräbendorf gefahren. der Termin dazu gibt d die dortige Pilzveranstaltung vor. Seit einigen Jahren fahren Biker aus dem BB Forum dort immer eine Tour. D Wegen der Länge der Tour und dem nicht idealen Wetter ist ein Zeitige Start geplant. Aber ausgerechnet dieses mal verschlafe ich. Es kommt Streß  und Hektik auf was sich auf meine Stimmung niederschlägt





Meine Tochter behauptet allerdings mal ein ziemlich "freundliches" Gutenmorgengesicht zu sehen.  Es ginge noch viel finsterer. 
Jedenfalls wird es langsam hell als ich endlich los komme Bis Annaburg ist es ein Mix aus Landstraße, Platten- und Waldweg. Noch brauche ich Licht




In Annaburg mache ich einen Schlenker durch die Siedlung. Da folgt wieder ein langes Stück Landstraße Der von mir angedachte Weg ist durch den nächtlichen Regen und Feldarbeit unfahrbar. Je näher ich auf Schweinitz zu komme um so heller wird es. Aber auch der Nebel nimmt mit jedem Kilometer zu. Bleibt das Licht zur sicherheit halt an. 




Dixförda, Zwuschen, Lindwerder, Mügeln, Glücksburg Wieder abwechselnd Nebenstraße und befestigte Wirtschaftswege. Alles im Nebelgrau und sehr feucht.




Hinter Glücksburg geht es endlich in den Wald. Aber nur kurz. Kurze Zeit später wird daraus ein zugewachsener Wiesenweg. Und wie sollte es anders sein der trieft vor Nässe. 




Mit jeder Pedalumdrehung streifen die Schuhe durchs nasse Gras. Schnell sind Schuhe und Socken zum auswringen nass. Und sie sollten an dem Tag nicht mehr trocken werden. Am Ende des Wiesen- und Feldweges sollte es eigentlich wieder in den Wald gehen. Doch ein mehr als 2 Meter hoher Zaun versperrt mir den Weg




Wo bitte gehts hier raus???? Ich wende mich nach rechts. Denn in der Richtung liegt der nächste Ort und da muß es doch einen Ausgang geben. Dennoch lasse ich mir Zeit ein paar Dinge am Rand zu betrachten.







 Der Vorteil von Solotouren ist das man niemanden erklären muss warum man anhält und warum einen etwas fasziniert. 
Ich habe Glück. Am östlichen Ende ist der Zaun nur hüfthoch und ich komme samt Bike problemlos über den Zaun und damit auf den Weg.







Leider fängt es an zu Nieseln. Ich fahre am Flugplatz von Zellendorf vorbei. Flemmingair nennt der sich. 




Der Niesel geht in Regen über. Noch fahre ich ohne Regensachen. Aber der Rucksack müßte unter der Regenhülle verstaut werden. Und so suche ich in der Bushaltestelle von Oehna unterschlupf um mich Regenfast zumachen und etwas zu essen. 
Der angedachte Weg entlang der Gleise ist mal wieder zugewachsen und nicht mehr nutzbar. Zumal der immer stärker werdende Regen die Feldwege noch mehr aufweicht als sie es ohnehin schon sind. Und so fahre ich über Bochow nach Jüterbog




Hier beschließe ich die Tour zu beenden. Und weil noch Zeit ist mache ich ein paar ungeplante Schlenker durch die Stadt













Ich will gerade zum Bahnhof als es aufhört zu regnen. Naja bis Luckenwalde kann ich ja wenigstens fahren. Als weiter über Bürgermühle, Werder, Neuhof und Kolzenhof. Es ist ein Radweg der auch zum Flemmingskate gehört. Kurz vor Luckenwalde quere ich die Nuthe




Auch hier schöne und interessante Details am Rande. Die zu fotoknipsen  ist gar nicht so leicht.




 Ich muß mich mal intensiver mit den manuellen Möglichkeiten meiens Fotoapperates beschäftigen. Ab Luckenwalde ist meine Tour in weiten Teilen identisch mit meiner Froschbrückentour aus 2012. Nur den Flugplatz Sperenberg lasse ich aus. Ich nutze einen Weg der weiter südlich verläuft. Und hier habe ich auch das Gefühl endlich in Brandenburg zu sein so wie wir es uns vorstellen. Sicherlich Klischees aber die werden ein ums andere mal bestätigt.







Selbst Pilze finde ich mal zur genüge







Und dann wieder etwas was nur die Natur so kann. Von etwas "unsichtbaren" gehalten schweben Kiefernnadeln direkt in Augenhöhe über den Weg. Sie hängen an einem Spinnenfaden. Der ist nur Zehntelmillimeter dick und wirklich kaum sichtbar. 




Ich komme zu den Sperenberger Gipsbrüche. Geplant war die fahrt über die Trails oberhalb der Brüche und ein Besuch des Ausichtsturmes auf dem Gipsberg. Aber der Weg dort hoch ist eine zugewachsene Pfadspur und tropfnass. 




Nein Danke Ich verzichte. Die nassen Schuhe reichen mir. Geht es halt wieder entlang der Gipsbrüche.













Jetzt folgt die Klausdorfer Heide Ab einer Stallanlage kommt mal wieder einer der hier so typischen Sandwege 




Man hat das Gefühl ständig mit angezogener Bremse zu fahren. 
Wünsdorf  - Bücher und Bunkerstadt. Irgendwann muß ich mal ohne Bike zusammen mit meiner Frau hier her. Der "Entenbrunnen"ist mir vor allem durch eine Aktion der Renn.Schnecke in Erinnerung geblieben. 




Dann fahre ich durch das NSG Jägersberg nach Motzen Und auch hier ist alles naß und mein Bike sieht lustig aus. 




In Motzen an der Landstraße diese Zeugnis vergangener Reisetätigkeit. 







Ob die, wenn sie eher da waren, Expresszuschlag gefordert haben? Im NSG aber noch eine Besonderheit. Ein Radweg der mitten im Wald endet, bzw beginnt. 




Der führt nach Kallinchen. Ich verlasse den aber bald auf meiner fahrt nach Motzen. Den Reifenspuren nach zu urteilen bin ich heute aber nicht der erste Biker der dort lang gekommen ist. Die "Verbindungsstraße" zwischen Motzen und Groß Köris fährt sich ätzend 




Auch der weiche Sandstreifen daneben ist keine Alternative. Die Pätzer Kiesgrube muß ich leider auslassen. 







Zu weit fortgeschritten ist die Zeit. Und so fahre ich auf direkten Weg zum HDW wo die Pilzveranstaltung schon in vollem Gange ist. Ich sehe Renn.Schnecke. 




Sie hat nen Bleistift in der Hand und keinen Lenker eines Bikes. Und keinen Helm auf. Welch ungewohnter Anblick. Auch die Berliner Pilzsuppentourer sehe ich sofort. 







Und den ersten Begrüße ich mit der Frage: "Wo gibt es hier was zu essen. Denn das Frühstück in Oehna war das letzte was ich an fester Nahrung zu mir genommen habe. Leider kann ich nicht allzu lange bleiben. Ich muß zum Zug nach Bestensee. Wenn ich den verpasse hänge ich hier mindestens 12 Stunden fest. Und um auf eigenen Rädern nach Hause zu fahren sind die Speicher zu leer. 
Von Bestensee gehts via Calau Richtung Torgau zurück In Calau kann ich dann noch die etwas andere Art der Begrüßung bewundern.




Alles in allem eine super schöne, aber auch anstrengende Tour. Sie war zum Schluß 129Km lang und hatte 318Hm Wo bei sich der Brandenburger Sand auf dieser Tour sich wie mindestens 1000Hm mehr angefühlt hat. 
Hoffentlich klappt es im nächsten Jahr wieder. Ich muß mal schauen ob ich das so organisieren kann das ich auch mal von der allseits gelobten Pilzsuppe kosten kann
Nun habe ich zwei größere Touren in Brandenburg hinter mir. Fazit In Brandenburg zu Biken lohnt auf alle Fälle. Auch ohne große Höhenmeter.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (29. September 2014)

Schöne Bogentour die du da gemacht hast.


----------



## _torsten_ (21. Oktober 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> [...]
> Termin: Sonnabend 1. November
> [...]


Hallo Kasebi,
ich bin an diesem Tag aus zwei Gründen raus:
erstens, der Winterpokal beginnt erst am 03. November und zweitens habe ich dir ja neulich in Gera gesagt.


----------



## Kasebi (21. Oktober 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Hallo Kasebi,
> ich bin an diesem Tag aus zwei Gründen raus:
> erstens, der Winterpokal beginnt erst am 03. November und zweitens habe ich dir ja neulich in Gera gesagt.


Die Vor WP Tour findet leider gar nicht statt. Am 1. kann ich nicht und am 2. können die anderen nicht. Bei Dir war es ja klar das du keine Zeit hast. Fahre nun am 2. 11. ne Tour aus meinem Soloprogramm. Da ist ja dieses Jahr so viel liegengeblieben. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leutz
Am Dienstag bin ich mal wieder eine Tour gefahren. Der Zoitzberg von Gera war mein Ziel. Aber einfach nur durch die Stadt dorthin wollte ich nicht. Es sollte schon eine "richtige" Tour werden.
Start war dieses mal der Haltepunkt der Erfurtbahn in Gera-Langenberg. Von dort geht's auf kürzesten Weg zum Elsterradweg.






Und auf diesen Elster aufwärts Richtung Zentrum.






An der Franzosenbrücke wechsle ich die Seiten.






Ich fahre durch Gera-Milbitz und dann einen ersten Anstieg hoch. Der erste seit fast 4 Wochen entsprechend mühsam geht's die Schiefergasse hoch.









Dann biege ich zum ersten mal in den Wald ab. Dabei beschleicht mich ein mulmiges Gefühl. Der Regen und Fahrzeuge haben deutlich Spuren hinterlassen so das stellenweise doch schieben angesagt ist.









Aber zum Glück bleibt das nicht so und unterm Strich war das meiste gut fahrbar. Der Weg zieht sich endlos gerade aus und als ich endlich abbiegen will geht's prommt nicht. Dieses mal ist der Trail nicht dem gemeinen Harvester sondern Sus scrofa oder auch echtes Wildschwein zum Opfer gefallen. Fahren unmöglich.






Also bleibe ich auf dem Weg und biege dann in einen alten Bekannten ein, den Thüringenweg.









Nur dieses mal in die andere Richtung. Eigentlich hätte ich mir den weiten Bogen über den Weinberg sparen können. Zumal man den Wegen und der Infrastruktur ansieht das sie kaum noch genutzt werden.













Ich lande wieder in Hammelburg und fahre die Hohle in Richtung Stadt runter. Da ich einen netten Trail am rechten Hang nutze ignoriere ich hoheitsvoll die Straßensperrung. Und stehe prommt an einer unpassierbaren Baustelle.






Und so kommt was auf meinen Touren kommen muss. Eine weglose querfeldein Passage






Dann gehts über Kerbe und Hainberg









zum Gladitschturm.






Hier war ich schon am 3.10. mit Torsten unterwegs. Dann überquere ich die Landstraße nach Ernsee. Der eigentliche Weiterweg sieht gar nicht gut aus.






Aber da geht links ein Trail runter. Mal sehen wo der hinführt. Das ist Glücksfall Nummer 1 für Heute.









Der ist sogar schöner als der bisherige Weg und mündet ebenfalls in den Dr. Semmelweisweg. Weiter über Bauernloch und Türkengraben. Den Schlenker über den Förster Spörlstein lasse ich heute aus. Aber wie immer mache ich im Türkengraben Rast bevor es den für Heute schlimmsten Anstieg hochgeht.






Fängt harmlos an und wird dann immer bösartiger. Steilheit und grober Schotter kosten etliche Körner. Oben angekommen biege ich dieses mal nach Osten ab und fahre zügig runter nach Gera-Lusan. Ich will auf die andere Elsterseite. Dabei entdecke ich so manch neues für mich. Weiß zufällig jemand was das für ein markantes Gebäude das ist?









Ich benutze wieder den Elsterradweg bis zum Bahnhof Liebschwitz. Das Wetter zeigt sich heute von seiner besten Seite und bringt so manche schöne Lichtstimmung hervor.






Jetzt will ich hoch zu meinem heutigen Ziel dem Zoitzberg. Dieses mal fahre ich auf der Nordseite hoch nach Taubenpreskeln. Dann vorbei an der Kirche und vor zur Schutzhütte.






Die Aussicht ist großartig wie immer. Auch wenn es etwas diesig ist.













So und heute nun soll es endlich mal die Abfahrt nach der anderen Seite, nach Südosten sein. Die nördlich Abfahrt ist sehr steil und rutschig. Da schiebe ich den oberen Teil immer weil auch, gerade im Herbst, ein großteil der Hindernisse unter Laub verborgen ist.
Der Neue entpuppt sich als herrlicher Trail der sich richtig gut absurfen lässt. 









Macht richtig Laune. Das wird wohl meine Standartabfahrt werden. Schade nur das in unmittelbarer Umgebung der Hütte so viel Glas liegt das man sicherheitshalber das Bike ein paar Meter tragen sollte.
Ich habe heute noch nicht genug und fahre auf der Südseite des Zoitzberges wieder hoch nach Taubenpreskeln und weiter Richtung Zwötzen. Dabei imponiert mir dieser Blick auf Lietzsch.





Man hat das Gefühl als ob die sich da oben verbarrikadieren wollen. Unterwegs sehe ich auch schon mein Ziel. Den Lasurberg.







Der Lasurberg den ich durch Zwötzen erreiche ist schön zu fahren.





Abseits des Hauptweges gibt es auch noch einen netten Trail.





Eigentlich wollte ich ja ruckzuck runter in die Stadt düsen. Aber ein Trail entlang einer Streuobstwiede macht mich neugierig. Obwohl markiert ist der auf keiner meiner Karten verzeichnet. Er erweist sich als weiterer Glücksfall am heutigen Tag.












Da hat mich die "Zivilisation" wieder. Entlang der Bahntrasse und dann durchs ehemalige Bugagelände geht es zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.





















Übrigens diese Hängebrücke ist eine reine Fußgänger- und Radbrücke






Wenn man dann dann dem Radweg Fluß abwärts folgt hat man dann diesen Blick auf die A4. Über die Brücke führt der Thüringenweg von Rubitz über die Cosse nach Bad Köstritz. Ansonsten dient sie nur Landwirtschaftlichen Zwecken.





Alles in allem war es eine richtig schöne Tour die ich sicherlich wiederholen werde. Sie war zwar mit 37Km und 550Hm nicht allzulang. hat aber jeden Kilometer gelohnt.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo kasebi,
schöne und interessante Tour die du gemacht hast.


----------



## ohmtroll (30. Oktober 2014)

Solche Fundstücke sind doch immer wieder erfreulich.


----------



## Kasebi (30. Oktober 2014)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo kasebi,
> schöne und interessante Tour die du gemacht hast.


Könnten wir doch im Frühjahr 2015 als Brustgurtfahrertour wiederholen. Ist vom technischen Anspruch her nicht allzu wild und für jeden machbar


ohmtroll schrieb:


> Solche Fundstücke sind doch immer wieder erfreulich.


Jepp, Freu mich wenn es euch gefällt und neugierig macht.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Udo1 (31. Oktober 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Könnten wir doch im Frühjahr 2015 als Brustgurtfahrertour wiederholen. Ist vom technischen Anspruch her nicht allzu wild und für jeden machbar
> Kasebi


Machen wir


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (3. November 2014)

Schöne Runde! Folgende Hinweise:

1) Der Weg rechts der Hohle mündet ja auf halber Höhe in die Straße, die derzeit gebaut wird, das ist richtig. Aber rechts dieses Weges gibt es einen Trail, der geht von Ernsee oben (Einstieg von diesem Forstweg aus) bis runter in die Fuchsklamm nach Untermhaus. Da also optimierbar!

2) Vom Gladitschturm gibt es runter zum Krankenhaus eine durchgehende Wurzel-Trail-Abfahrt vom Feinsten, also hier Optimierung 2!

3) Das Gebäude gehört zur Feuerwache Süd, ist der Übungs-/Schlauchturm. Um mit Ottokar Domma zu sprechen: Da lassen also die Feuerwehrleute öfter mal ihre Schläuche raushängen.

4) Türkengraben-Anstieg ist fein, da gibt es von der Auffahrt ab Gaststätte Waldhaus auch 2 Trailalternativen. Denke, daß Du den Hauptweg runter bist. Nach Lusan dann auch etwas Trail möglich.

5) Lasur ist mit diversen Trails gesegnet, schön, daß Du was gefunden hast. Ist mein altes Hausrevier (Gessental).

6) Neuer Hausrevier-Startpunkt ist Luftlinie ca. 2,5 km südwestlich der Autobahnbrücke. 

Schick mir doch mal bitte den Track, da würde ich den mal mit dem Optimierungen nachfahren und Dir zurücksenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (3. November 2014)

XL-FR-Rossi schrieb:


> Schöne Runde! Folgende Hinweise:
> 
> 1) Der Weg rechts der Hohle mündet ja auf halber Höhe in die Straße, die derzeit gebaut wird, das ist richtig. Aber rechts dieses Weges gibt es einen Trail, der geht von Ernsee oben (Einstieg von diesem Forstweg aus) bis runter in die Fuchsklamm nach Untermhaus. Da also optimierbar!
> 
> ...



Zu 1 Genau diesen Trail habe ich nicht entdeckt Habe ihn aber in der Fuchsklamm einmünden sehen
Zu 2 Das klingt gut
Zu 3 Wieder was gelernt
ZU 4 Den Türkengraben fahre ich im Allgemeinen über oder besser vom Spörlstein aus an. Auch war die Abfahrt runter nach Lusan dem Umstand geschuldet das ich noch zum Zoitzberg wollte. Normal fahre ich über den Bornberg runter nach Zeulsdorf um dann den fiesen Anstieg nach Weißig unter die Räder zu nehmen. Weiter ging's bisher immer über Schafpreskeln, Sirbis, Crimla, Zossen nach Mildenfurth und weiter über Weida nach Wünschendorf
Zu 5 Lasur war eher Zufall. Die ursprüngliche Tour war mir etwas zu kurz und da wollte ich nur mal was neues probieren.
Zu 6 ????????
Track komm via PN
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (7. Mai 2015)

Thread hervorkram. Nicht das wer denkt mich es nicht mehr Aber was soll man auch schreiben wenn man längeren keine berichtswürdige Tour unternommen hat. Dazu kam dann noch Pech. WP Eröffnungs- wie Abschlußtour sind dem Wetter zum Opfer gefallen. Dazu kommt in diesem Frühjahr eine Verletzung der rechten Achillessehne die mir zwar Rehasport aber auch ein totales  Lauf (Jogging) und Rad (MTB, RR, Spinning usw) Verbot einbrachte. Ich bin dann Vorgestern zum ersten mal wieder gefahren. Knapp 10Km Radweg. Lockeres und leichtes Pedalieren und ich hab meine Beine gespürt wie nach einer großen Tour. Heute gehts dann weiter. Auch erst mal nur Radweg aber das muß ruhig aufgebaut werden. Ende des Monats gedenke ich dann die erste größere Tour zu fahren. Und ich denke davon kann man einen Bericht schreiben
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (31. Mai 2015)

Zurück von der ersten Berichtswürdigen Tour in diesem Jahr. Leider konnten wir sie nicht ganz zu Ende fahren. Die letzten 8 Wochen ohne Biken oder anderes Training holt man nicht innerhalb von 5-6 Tagen auf. Und so musten wir, nur meinetwegen, hinter Frauenpriesnitz die Tour mehr oder weniger beenden und  nach Dornburg zum Bahnhof fahren Einen etwas ausführlichen Bericht gibt es auf alle Fälle noch. Denn auch ohne Tautenburger Wald war es eine schöne und interessante Tour mit prima Mitfahrer.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## leffith (31. Mai 2015)

So bin nun auch zu Hause angekommen. Es war ein tolle Tour. Danke Axel.


----------



## andi65 (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo, oh ja Axel. Es war eine super tolle Tour. Tolle Aufstiege,klasse Abfahrten und nette Mitfahrer.
Wir nehmen dich beim Wort. Diese wird nochmal gefahren


----------



## Kasebi (31. Mai 2015)

andi65 schrieb:


> Hallo, oh ja Axel. Es war eine super tolle Tour. Tolle Aufstiege,klasse Abfahrten und nette Mitfahrer.
> Wir nehmen dich beim Wort. Diese wird nochmal gefahren



Aber erst wenn ich fit genug bin mit euch auch in den Tautenburger Wald zu fahren


----------



## leffith (31. Mai 2015)

Ja ich bin auch dabei. Die Tour fand ich sehr ausgewogen. Es War alles dabei und auch Erholungsphasen.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (31. Mai 2015)

Lieber Axel,  es war unser letzter perfekter Urlaubstag.
Die Strecke war sehr gut gewählt.
Du siehst wir sind alle voller Lob für sich


----------



## Ritter Runkel (1. Juni 2015)

Ein Blick aus dem Fenster zeigt, daß wir gestern richtig Glück mit dem Wetter hatten! Und die Tour war richtig schön, danke Kasebi! Bis auf die Wethau bei Utenbach war alle neu für mich, eigentlich unverständlich, daß so eine schöne Landschaft so unbekannt ist. Der Forst um Tautenburg (und die Rückfahrt über Graitschen nach Porstendorf, da war ich schon mal und weiß, wie herrlich die Landschaft da ist) hätte mich noch sehr interessiert, aber das kann man ja nachholen.
Hallunke und ich sind noch bei bestem Rückenwind und viel Sonne über Rudelsburg und Burg Saaleck nach Naumburg geradelt und waren dann auch 18 Uhr zu Hause.
Grüße an alle Mitradler, ist immer schön, mal mit den Leuten eine Runde zu fahren, die man aus den Foren von Namen her schon lange kennt.
Kasebi, danke noch mal für die schöne Runde und Grüsse aus Halle		 R.R.


----------



## hallunke (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo Axel,
etwas verspätet eine Meldung von mir.
Danke für die tolle Tour, auf den Bericht freue ich mich.
Zwei Links zu meinen Fotos habe ich eben in unserer Unterhaltung "Tour" abgelegt.
Tja also, wir haben die Tour mit Dir sehr genossen und werden immer wieder gerne mitmachen
viele Grüße aus Halle
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (10. Juni 2015)

Am letzten Sonntag im Mai war's. Da brachten die Brustgurtfahrer und Freunde den WP 14/15 endlich zum Abschluss. Häää??? Winterpokal im Mai? Naja eigentlich sollte die Tour pünktlich den Winterpokal beschließen. Leider wollte das Wetter nicht so wie wir wollten. Und so fahren wir eben zwei Monate später.
Los geht's in Weißenfels auf dem Markt. 






Dort warten schon Bonsaibikerin, andi65, leffith, Ritter Runkel und hallunke auf mich. Mit den letzten beien fahre ich heute zum ersten mal eine Tour. Und darauf freue ich mich besonders.
Aber erst einmal übernimmt andi das Ruder. Er kennt sich in seiner Heimatstadt bestens aus und führt uns entlang der Saale auf einem schönen Weg nach Langendorf. 






 Hier heißt es sich noch mal sammeln und dann kommt der erste kleine Anstieg. 











Und währen aller locker nach oben kurbeln ahne ich schon hier was auf mich zukommt. Acht Wochen ohne biken, ohne Rad fahren jedweder Art lassen sich nicht mit 10 Kilometer kompensieren. Aber Bange machen gilt nicht. Immerhin habe ich das kommende Auf und Ab selbst so zusammen gestellt.Zum Glück folgt auch schon wieder eine leichte Abfahrt und ein Stück Saaleradweg bevor uns in Leißling das nächste Hinderniss erwartet. Man feiert das alljährliche Eierbettelfest. 






Noch nie was davon gehört. Aber es ist ganz schön was los hier. Und wir müssen doch nicht etwa durch die Partymeile?  Müssen wir nicht. Wir biegen kurz vorher auf die Straße nach Rödgen ab. Wer aber glaubt wir fahren Landstraße irrt. Am Ende der Häuser gehts in den Wald und sofort brutal steil hoch. Hier zeigt uns Ritter Runkel wie fitt er ist und das mit nem Stahlbike und starrer Gabel. 














 Und ich merke das es für mich heute sehr hart werden sollte.
Bevor wir in schneller fahrt ins Kötschbachtal eintauchen haben wir noch eine tierische Begegnung der besonderen Art. Läuft doch vor uns ein Waschbär in aller Seelenruhe den Weg entlang. Erst als wir kurz vor ihm sind bemerkt er uns, faucht und trollt sich ins Gebüsch. Wellig auf und ab gehts weiter. 





Es wird nicht langweilig. Bis wir am Panischhaus das Kroppental erreichen. Ab hier fahren wir den Mühlenwander- und Radweg. Zwischendurch besuchen wir noch eine "Höhle". 










 Wer noch ne Sommerresidenz braucht. Es ist noch was frei. Wethau, Mertendorf. Schnell haben wir diesen Abschnitt hinter uns gelassen. Wir verlassen erst mal den Wander- und Radweg. Ein Wirtschaftsweg bringt uns auf den Hainberg. Hier kenne ich eine Abfahrt die auch meienen Mitfahrern gefällt. 





Jetzt gehts wieder in Sichtweite der Wethau nach Beuditz und Großgestewitz. Zuvor haben wir eine erste Verpflegungspause ein gelegt. 






 In der Nähe von Cauerwitz erreichen wir den neuen Zuckerbahnradweg. Hier fotografiert Hallunke auch den Wasserturm fürs Bilderrätsel.  





Nach Seiselitz fahren wir Landstraße. Ich würde ja gerne über Kaynsberg fahren. Aber das letzte Hochwasser hat die Brücke über die Wethau zerstört. Ob und wenn ja wann die wieder aufgebaut wird steht noch in den SternenEin Feldweg bringt uns nach Schkölen. Bis zum Abzweig Ölmühle Naturbelassen. Fast schon ein Wunder bei der heutigen Planierwut. Mir brennen mittlerweile die Oberschenkel. Immer schwerer wird mein tritt immer öfter muß ich abreißen lassen.




 Nach dem Besuch der Wasserburg






  geht es hoch zur Motocrosstrecke. Das Bild zeigt eindrucksvoll die perspektivischen Verzerrungen bei Fotos. 




Was hier topfeben aussieht ist in Wirklichkeit eine rund 10% Abfahrt. Und auch der Gegenhang ist sehr viel steiler als es auf den Fotos rüber kommt. 




Der Kiefengrund ist eins der Landschaftlichen Hailichter.  





Nein nicht Spektakulär. Aber einfach nur schön. Hier machen wir unsere zweite Pause.









 Meine Beine bestehen mittlerweile aus einer Mischung aus Blei und Weichgummi. Ich weiß das heute nichts mehr geht. Der Tautenburger Wald ist für mich heute gestorben. Ich komme keinen Anstieg mehr hoch. Selbst der Weg nach Frauenpriesnitz ist heute Brutal. Durch den recht kräftigen Wind von vorn hat man ständig das Gefühl mit angezogener Bremse bergan zu fahren. 





 Keinen Tritt kann ich bei meinem Tempo auslassen. In Frauenpriesnitz sage ich allen was Sache ist. Und obwohl sicherlich enttäuscht haben Sie Verständnis für meine Situation. Noch mal eine schöne Abfahrt Erst kann man das Bike laufen lassen. Das ändert sich Schlagartig. und der Weg wird ruppig und rau. 








Die Straße zwischen Wetzdorf und Dorndorf-Steudnitz ist eigentlich eine Rennraddomaine. Und so biegen wir am Wasserhäuschen ab. und fahren oberhalb von Steudnitz entlang. Dabei haben wir einen ersten Blick auf die Dornburger Schlösser. 








Ganz lässt sich die Bundesstraße aber nicht vermeiden. Zum Glück ist das Stück nur kurz. Noch einen Schlenker über die alte Saalebrücke, 





 Sie hat schon bessere Zeiten erlebt. Dann sind wir am Bahnhof. Nach dem üblichen Gruppenfoto verabschieden sich Ritter Runkel und Hallunke. 





 Sie werden auf dem Saaleradweg zurück nach Naumburg fahren. Wir anderen nehmen den Zug der wenig später eintrifft.
Auch wenns kräftemäßig noch nicht so ging. Es war eine schöne Tour und ich freue mich schon auf ein nächstes mal. Selbst eine Idee wie wir den ausgelassenen Tautenburger Wald nachholen können hab ich schon
Also bis dann
Kasebi
Ich war so frei und habe ein paar Bilder vom Hallunken zur illustration mitbenutzt.Einen Track der Strecke gibt es hier:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rnywkcwmjfaauymt


----------



## hallunke (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo Kasebi,
komme erst heute dazu, Deine Beschreibung genauer anzusehen.
Sehr schön beschrieben und eine sehr schöne Runde hattest Du für uns präpariert, das muss erst einmal wieder alles so gut zusammentreffen.
viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Kasebi (2. November 2015)

*Endlich *nach langer schwerer Krankheit, und das könnt ihr wörtlich nehmen, bin ich gestern wieder einmal eine richtig schöne Tour gefahren. Das Wetter war ja ideal das musste einfach genutzt werden. Der Gedanke dabei: Fahren so lange die Kraft reicht. Zuerst ging auf der Landstraße Richtung Holsteitz. Der Himmel ist Wolkenlos. Und so sehe ich den Mond und Sternschnuppen. Und das am hellerlichten Tag. Sternschnuppen? Natrlich nicht. Flugzeuge sind's.




Und andere Flugobjekte.




An der Schutzhütte am Wildgehege sehe ich dort zum ersten mal Mufflons.




Ich fahre auch nicht, wie sonst, die Landstraße weiter, sondern bleibe auf dem Weg der östlich davon weiterführt. Pappellaub färbt diesen Weg gelb. 




Hier hab ich nen kurzen Verhauer. Der richtige Weg biegt mittendrin unscheinbar links ab. Eine Brücke führt über das Gehege.Die Straße nach Döschwitz ist schmal. Sie besteht aus einem Mix aus bröckelnden Asphalt und Kopfsteinpflaster. Auf den Karten ist parallel dazu ein Weg eingezeichnet. Der existiert aber nicht mehr. Dafür sehe ich ein paar von denen hier.




Die sehen irgendwie urwüchsig und Respekt einflößend aus. In Döschwitz nutze ich ein kurzes Stück die B180. An einer unübersichtlichen Stelle muss ich dann die Straße queren um den Weg zum Kretzschauer See fahren zu können. Hier ist größte Vorsicht angesagt. Vorbei an der Jugendherberge fahre ich nach Gladitz. Hinter Gladitz geht's erst nach Norden und dann nach Westen auf Holsteitz zu. Erst Kopfsteinpflaster das mich ordentlich durch rüttelt. 




Dann auf Laub übersäten Wegen wo man schon mal ein paar Hindernisse übersehen kann.




Fährt man dan auf Holsteitz zu hat man dann diesen Anblick:




Schön wäre da nicht das störende Windrad In unserer Ecke ist es richtig schlimm geworden. Waren es früher einzelne stehen jetzt an allen möglichen und unmöglichen Stellen welche rum und zerstören das Landschaftsbild. Und das im Namen der Ökologie. Nur Kraftwerke wie das Deubener (Wirkungsgrad 20%) braucht man immer noch.




Hinter Holsteitz entledige ich mich einiger Kleidungsstücke. Es ist richtig Warm geworden. Dann fahre ich ins Tal des Maibach.




Ist ein schönes Flecken hier. Leider führt am Maibach kein Weg entlang. So muss ich auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch auf den Tautenberg. Hier oben wird alles Großflächig von der Landwirtschaft genutzt. Weit und breit kein Baum oder Strauch. Und so bin ich der einzige Gegenstand der hier einen Schatten wirft.




Vorbei an der Mühle 




fahre ich nach Meineweh und über Zellschen nach Kistritz. Hier habe ich einen Anblick den die meißten Autofahrer niemals zu Gesicht bekommen werden. Die Rückseite der Raststätte Osterfeld auf der A9.




Um nicht auf der Landstraße nach Stössen zu kommen quere ich die Bahnlinie Teuchern - Naumburg. 




Die ist auch schon ein seit einiger Zeit stillgelegt. Könnte man ja auch einen Radweg draus machen. Interessant wäre der schon.Vom Stössener Ortsteil Priestedt gibt es einen schönen Wiesenweg Richtung Gröbitz. 




Den fahre ich aber nur bis zur Lohmühle. Ich biege hier ab und fahre hoch zur B180. Über diese gerade rüber. Und vorbei am Grab eines Östereichichen Jägers von 1813. 




Vom Auto aus hab ich das schon oft gesehen. Heute stehe ich zum ersten mal mit dem Bike hier.Was jetz kommt ist "Neuland" für mich. Erst durch einen Namenlosen Wald, jedenfalls auf meinen Karten, 




geht es dann durch eine Hügelige Kulturlandschaft







Der folgende Wiesenweg hoch in Richtung Görschen ist extrem Kräfte zehrend. Hier merke ich zum ersten mal das eben doch noch nicht zu 100% fit bin. Aber das wird schon noch. Die Silhouette der Kirche von Görschen über'n Horizont gäbe ein schönes Motiv ab. Wären da nicht wieder die Landschaft verschandelnten Windräder.




So sieht das zwar besser aus. Ach wenn dadurch das Panorama verloren geht. 




Den Schlenker über Droitzen hätte ich mir sparen können. Felder und Windräder. Sonst nichts. Doch etwas gibt es hier. Eine fantastische Fernsicht. Zum Beispiel zum Gewerbegebiet Heidegrund Süd bei Kleinhelmsdorf. 




Dann kommt eine der wenigen schellen Abfahrten nach Pauscha. Von Pauschau geht ein Pfad durch Brombeerhecken auf den Silberberg. Würde der nicht regelmäßig von jemanden Freigeschnitten wäre der längst zugewachsen











Ich  quere den Radweg von Osterfeld nach Schkölen. Den nutze ich noch nicht weil ich nach Haardorf will und von dort nach Goldschau. Dieses mal nicht auf dem Trail vom Sportplatz aus. Sondern den Fahrweg auf den Haardorfer Berg. Beim nächsten mal nehme ich aber wieder den Trail. Nur die Abfahrt die heute nach Goldschau genommen habe ist die Schönere. Also aus zwei mach eins heißt hier die Devise. Hinter Goldschau, auf dem Lindauer Weg, ist es soweit.Ich bin stehend KO. Jetzt gilt es nur noch die Tour zu Ende zu bringen. Deshalb fahre ich auch von Kleinhelmsdorf aus die Landstraße nach Roda und fahre dann den Zuckerbahnradweg nach Droyßig. 




Es waren zum Schluss 52Km mit 508Hm. Wenn ich bedenke das ich seit fast einem halben Jahr nicht mehr biken war ist es doch eine ordentliche Tour gewesen.
Nächste Woche steht dann die WP-Eröffnungstour der Brustgurtfahrer an. Ich freue mich schon drauf
Also bis dann
Kasebi





http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kchvjkfbkvfcljls


----------



## Udo1 (2. November 2015)

Hallo Axel,
Klasse Tour und neue Wege habe ich gesehen. Dann bis zum Sonntag zur WP-Eröffnungstour mit den Brustgurtfahrern. Ein bisschen Werbung für den WP muss schon sein.


----------



## Kasebi (2. November 2015)

Udo1 schrieb:


> ...und neue Wege habe ich gesehen.



Du und neue Wege? Gibt es so etwas überhaupt in unserer Ecke? 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## hallunke (2. November 2015)

Eine sehr schöne Runde. Die werde ich bestimmt mal nachfahren, demnächst einmal. Wenn ich richtig sehe, ging es auch an dem Freibad in Scheiplitz (existiert das noch?)vorüber, wo ich als Schulbengel Schwimmen gelernt habe.
Viele Grüße an Dich und Euch allen eine schöne WP-Eröffnungsrunde.
viele Grüße
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## Kasebi (2. November 2015)

hallunke schrieb:


> Eine sehr schöne Runde. Die werde ich bestimmt mal nachfahren, demnächst einmal. Wenn ich richtig sehe, ging es auch an dem Freibad in Scheiplitz (existiert das noch?)vorüber, wo ich als Schulbengel Schwimmen gelernt habe.
> Viele Grüße an Dich und Euch allen eine schöne WP-Eröffnungsrunde.
> viele Grüße
> Andreas (hallunke)


Scheiplitz und ein Freibad? Davon höre ich heute das erste mal. Also von dem Weg aus war davon nichts zu bemerken.
Hab mal schnell gegoggelt und dazu das gefunden
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## hallunke (2. November 2015)

Naja, oder Waldbad. Das umgenutze Gelände wird es sein, möglich durchaus, dass man die ehemalige Nutzung nicht mehr erkennt. Ich sehe auf der Karte zwei Teiche, welcher es war, ich weiß es nicht. Also da muss ich hin um nachzusehen...
bis bald (hoffentlich)
Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## _torsten_ (3. November 2015)

@Kasebi!
Schön, dass du wieder »on tour« bist. 
Und du hast dir einen sehr schönen Tag ausgesucht zum Fotos knipsen. 
Herzliche Grüße,
Torsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn.Schnecke (4. November 2015)

Dufte, Kasebi!! Dufte Tour und noch viel dufter, dass es aufwärts geht bei Dir (hätte nicht gedacht, dass Du schon wieder so ein Pensum runterkurbelst/runterkurbeln schaffen tust ) und Du optimistisch bist!! Weiter so und toi, toi, toi! Du kennst unsere Pläne für 2016 ja am besten, also schön dabei bleiben und nicht verzagen!
*Daumen gedrückt*


P.S. Darf ich erwähnen, dass die Bilder zumindest meiner Meinung nach ruhig ein bissl größer sein dürfen, damit ihre ganze Schönheit besser für den Betrachter und besonders für keine-Ahnung-von-der-Gegend-Habende wirken kann?


----------



## Kasebi (5. November 2015)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Dufte, Kasebi!! Dufte Tour und noch viel dufter, dass es aufwärts geht bei Dir (hätte nicht gedacht, dass Du schon wieder so ein Pensum runterkurbelst/runterkurbeln schaffen tust ) und Du optimistisch bist!! Weiter so und toi, toi, toi! Du kennst unsere Pläne für 2016 ja am besten, also schön dabei bleiben und nicht verzagen!
> *Daumen gedrückt*


Danke für die Blumen. Und genau weil ich weiß was wir vorhaben bin ich jetzt schon am Trainieren und vorbereiten. 



> P.S. Darf ich erwähnen, dass die Bilder zumindest meiner Meinung nach ruhig ein bissl größer sein dürfen, damit ihre ganze Schönheit besser für den Betrachter und besonders für keine-Ahnung-von-der-Gegend-Habende wirken kann?


Gerade mein Zweifeln an der "Schönheit" hat mich die Bilde kleiner machen lassen. Aber ich gelobe Besserung.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## hallunke (5. November 2015)

Höhö, die sind doch schön... und für die Tourbeschreibung ist es ja wichtig, dass sie aussagekräftig sind. Na und beide Kriterien packst Du mit Deinen Bildern allemal!
vG Andreas (hallunke)


----------



## _torsten_ (5. November 2015)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Und genau weil ich weiß was wir vorhaben bin ich jetzt schon am Trainieren und vorbereiten.


hust hust ... Mach langsam und übertreib es nicht!


----------



## Kasebi (6. November 2015)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> hust hust ... Mach langsam und übertreib es nicht!


Langsam mach ich ja und übertreiben tue ich auch nicht. *Kontinuierlich* ist das Zauberwort. was ich jetzt begonnen habe dient nur einem Zweck. Im Herbst 16 neben Renn.Schnecke bestehen zu können.  Ja sie wird gleich wieder Abwiegeln.  Aber wer sie einmal persönlich bei einem Marathon erlebt hat der weiß wie schwer das wird.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (22. November 2015)

Hallo Leute ich war gestern auf dem Zuckerbahnradweg zwischen Droyßig und Schkölen auf Trainingstour unterwegs. Deswegen hatte ich auch keinen Fotoapperat dabei. Derzeit ist der Radweg , vor allem zwischen Weickelsdorf und Schkölen nicht Rennradtauglich. Es liegt in den Waldabschnitten sehr viel glitschiges Laub. Dazu kommt durch den Sturm sehr viel Totholz. Es sind zwar nicht viele große Äste. Aber ne Menge gesplittertes Kleinholz. Und durch die Splitterwirkung ist die Gefahr eines Platten auch für Tourenrad und MTB gegeben. Aufpassen heißt die Devise.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (23. Dezember 2015)

Also am Sonntag war ich auf Adventstour. Wollte die Gunst des schönen Wetters nutzen und mir mal ein bisschen was für die WP Abschlußtour anschauen. WP Abschlußtour jetzt schon???? Naja ich konnte das ganze Jahr keine Touren fahren. Da hab ich halt die Zeit genutzt Touren und Varianten davon zu planen. Die würden locker für ein paar Jahre biken reichen. 
Jedenfalls bin ich von Droyßig über Kirchsteitz nach Holsteitz und weiter übers Vorwerk Lagnitz zum Einstieg in den Gellertwanderweg bei Teuchern. Den hatte ich in absolut guter Erinnerung. Leider wars am Sonntag nicht ganz so schön. Zum einem war der Untergrund noch weich vom Regen der letzten Tage. Dazu kam eine dicke und ebenfalls nasse Schicht Laub. Zum anderen sieht man dem Wanderweg an das er nur sehr selten benutzt wird. Dazu beitragen wird wohl auch das die vorhandene Infrastruktur nicht mehr gepflegt und gewartet wird und deutliche Verfallserscheinungen zeigt. In Schelkau hab ich mich schon gewundert warum der dortige Teich mit Weidezaun abgesperrt ist. Bis ich dann das Schild sah "Vorsicht Aggressive Schwäne". Und das ist durchaus wörtlich zu nehmen. Denn urplötzlich kam einer von denen an gerauscht und schnappte nach mir. Immer wieder biss er in den Zaun zwischen uns.
Das Stück weg bis zum Wasserschloß Bonau ist noch das Stück was noch am besten aussah. Von Bonau bin ich über Zaschendorf und Reußen nach Stössen gefahren. Wo es ging hab ich Feld und Wiesenwege benutzt.
Von Stössen zur Lohmühle und über Scheiplitz nach Rathewitz. Hier hab ich mich auf den Hainberg gequält. Jedenfalls war dieser Wiesenweg für mich Quälerei. Dafür gab's ne schnelle Abfahrt nach Großgestewitz. Von dort bin ich durch's Wethautal zum Wasserturm beim ehemaligen Haltepunkt Cauerwitz. Ab hier hab ich es gut sein lassen und bin den Zuckerbahnradweg zurück nach Droyßig. Es waren dann 49Km mit 510Hm. Das Wetter war Top und auch sonnst war alles im grünen Bereich. Morgen ist ja der 24.12 Und da wünsche ich allen eine schönen Heilig Abend und Frohe Weihnacht
Also bis dann
Kasebi





Sonne satt





Dieses Schild steht in Lagnitz





Trailbeginn bei Teuchern





Verfall




Und was die Natur nicht schafft erledigen Idioten mit dem IQ eines Regenwurmes





Das ungewöhnliche an dem Bild ist das Aufnahmedatum und Ort: 20.12.15 mitten in D





Wörtlich nehmen





Drohhaltung Jetzt weiß ich es





Wasserschloss Bonau




Zaschendorf mit absolut hässlicher Kulisse




Von da unten (Rathewitz) da kam ich her




Gleich zu Hause, Später Nachmittag am Zuckerbahnradweg

Hier noch der Track


----------



## Ritter Runkel (24. Dezember 2015)

Die Aggro-Schwäne habe ich auch schon kennengelernt (war ja auch ein Kasebi-Touren-Vorschlag), habe sogar irgendwo ein Foto dazu. Während ich das Schild knipste, kam schon dieser Macho auf mich zugezischt. Als wir weiterfuhren hat er uns tatsächlich über den See verfolgt. Ein besten vorher einen ordentlichen Knüppel suchen.

Ich wünsche euch beschauliche Weihnachten und ein gesundes neues Jahr!


----------



## hallunke (24. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Kasebi,
frohe Festtage für Dich und weiterhin gute Fortschritte mit Deiner Gesundheit
wünscht
Andreas (hallunke)

...sehr schöne Tour übrigens und prima Anregung wieder mal


----------



## Kasebi (1. April 2016)

Moin Leutz
Also das ist ja wohl der miseste Aprilscherz seit langen.    Der dafür Verantwortliche sollte sich was schämen.   






Das kann er nur gut machen wenn er sein Wetterversprechen fürs Wochenende einhält. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## andi65 (1. April 2016)

Das ist doch Geil  Die Wettervorhersage fürs Wochenende war der Aprilscherz


----------



## Udo1 (1. April 2016)

Sieht super aus Axel,
dann wird es ja am 06. eine super Tour


----------



## Kasebi (1. April 2016)

He Leute Udo hat's in seinem Post schon angedeutet. *Wir werden am 6.4. die Mittwochstour gemmeinsam fahren. Start ist am Bahnhof Zeitz um 10:00 wenn der Zug aus WSF rein ist (9:55).* Es geht von ZZ über Mannsdorf, Droyßig, Weißenborn, Stolzenhain und Kleinhelmsdorf nach Goldschau und über die Dörfer nördlich des Zuckerbahnradweges zurück. Der Radweg selbst wird nur kurz als Verbindung genutzt. Die Strecke ist ca. 49Km lang. Für sportliche Fahrer auch mit Crosser oder Tourenrad machbar. Aber das MTB ist die bessere Wahl. Bitte genügent Verpflegung mitnehmen. Versorgung unterwegs ist eher mau. Wer also mit will bitte pünktlich am Bhf in Zeitz sein.
Also bis dann
Kasebi
Ach so Udo und ich nehmen am Anfang und Ende der Tour noch ein paar Dosen mit.


----------



## _torsten_ (1. April 2016)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ach so Udo und ich nehmen am Anfang und Ende der Tour noch ein paar Dosen mit.


Darf man fragen, ob es eher Linsensuppe oder Halberstädter Würstchen sein werden?


----------



## Kasebi (1. April 2016)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, ob es eher Linsensuppe oder Halberstädter Würstchen sein werden?


tsssssssss Wir sammeln Tuperware Komm mit dann kannst du Dich davon überzeugen


----------



## ohmtroll (18. August 2016)

Da ich gerade den Heavy Metal Stream von Rockantenne höre, muss ich doch etwas für/über Axel @Kasebi schreiben. Ein Woche ist jetzt vorbei und es fällt mir immer noch schwer, irgendeinen Gedanken dazu zu fassen oder Abschied zu nehmen.

Axel war ein genialer Mountainbike-Freund: Ein überaus freundlicher Mensch mit einem spitzbübisch verschmitzen Lächeln auf den Lippen, wenn er über Touren und Trails sprach. Er sprudelte vor Ideen, wenn er über unser Hobby (seine Berufung?) plauderte. Es machte Spass, ihm zuzuhören, mit ihm unterwegs zu sein, und ich finde es extremst schade und ungerecht, daß es ihm nicht länger vergönnt war, mit uns gesund "durch Wald und Prärie zu düsen". 

Also alter Metalhead, auf welchen endlosen Supertrail es Dich nun auch hinverschlagen hat: Volume up! Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (22. August 2016)

Das hier heute lesen zu müssen, bestürzt mich tief. Wir hatten zwar nur losen Kontakt, vor allem, wenn es um die gemeinsamen Trail-Reviere vor allem im Holzland ging, aber er ist mir stets als angenehmer und vorbildlicher Sportkamerad erinnerlich und wird mir auch genauso in Erinnerung bleiben. Von seiner Krankheit habe ich gewußt, aber gehofft, daß diese ausgestanden sei. Seiner Familie mein tief empfundenes Beileid!

Mike Roßmann, Kraftsdorf


----------



## hallunke (22. August 2016)

Du meine Güte, das ist ja unendlich schade, unendlich tragisch, unendlich traurig...
Einmal ergab es sich, bei einer Tour von Axel dabei zu sein. Mir erging es ebenso, wie Euch, ich lernte einen sehr angenehmen Sportsfreund kennen. Ich werde mich immer daran erinnern, an ihn und auch die gemeinsame Tour.

Es ist so schade, dass die Krankheit nun doch stärker war als er, ich hätte ihm noch viele schöne Jahre, viele schöne Touren gegönnt.

auch ich möchte mein tief empfundenes Beileid aussprechen
Andreas Schwenzer (hallunke)


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (24. August 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, ob man das Bild der Anzeige rein rechtlich hier veröffentlich darf, daher hier der Link:

http://www.abschied-nehmen.de/Traueranzeige/Axel-Nowak


----------



## hallunke (26. August 2016)

Danke für den Link mit der Anzeige.
Am 5.November 2015 hatte Axel eine schöne Tour unternommen, die mir gut gefiel und die ich gerne mal nachfahren wollte. Das hatte bisher nie geklappt, doch heute habe ich es gemacht:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/11774546
Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob man Trauerarbeit auch so machen kann, doch es war mir irgendwie wichtig.
viele Grüße
Andreas Schwenzer (hallunke)


----------



## _torsten_ (28. August 2016)

hallunke schrieb:


> Danke für den Link mit der Anzeige.
> Am 5.November 2015 hatte Axel eine schöne Tour unternommen, die mir gut gefiel und die ich gerne mal nachfahren wollte. Das hatte bisher nie geklappt, doch heute habe ich es gemacht:
> https://www.komoot.de/tour/11774546
> Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob man Trauerarbeit auch so machen kann, doch es war mir irgendwie wichtig.
> ...


Ich finde, das ist eine gute Idee. Ich habe ebenfalls vor, eine seiner Touren noch einmal zu fahren.


----------



## ohmtroll (28. August 2016)

@_torsten_ Ich versuche, nicht an Hermsdorf zu denken.


----------



## _torsten_ (17. Januar 2017)

Für Axel:

_Weil heute dein Geburtstag ist …_

So beginnt ein Kinderlied. Vor einem Jahr habe ich dir dieses am Telefon vorgesungen. Du hast dich schlapp gelacht und wir haben Tourenpläne geschmiedet.
Heute kann ich dich leider nicht anrufen, um dir ein Ständchen darzubieten. Ich hoffe aber, meine Gedanken und Wünsche erreichen dich trotzdem.


----------



## Bonsaibikerin (17. Januar 2017)

Hallo ,
Auch wir denken heute an unseren tollen Tourzusammensteller und hoffen daß ihn unsere Gedanken erreichen. 
Torsten ,kannst du dies an seine Familie aussrichten. Bitte.Grüße auch an seine Familie


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (13. Juni 2017)

Bin letztens mit 2 Kollegen die Bad Sulza - Naumburg - Trailtour gefahren. Traumhaft. An den Saalhäusern bei bestem Sonnenschein den guten Wein durchprobiert und an den Tour-Entdecker und Tread-Ersteller gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

